# [Official] The Ducky Club!



## Gregaroon

*The [Official] OCN Ducky Club!*

*Models*



Spoiler: Legend









Spoiler: Shine 4









Spoiler: Year of the Horse









Spoiler: Shine 3









Spoiler: Shine 3 Yellow Edition (aka The Butterboard)









Spoiler: Year of the Snake









Spoiler: Tuhaojin









Spoiler: Mini









Spoiler: Zero Shine









Spoiler: Zero Shine OMG Edition









Spoiler: Zero









Spoiler: G2PRO









Spoiler: Premier









Spoiler: Premier Special Edition 01







*Links:*

Ducky Website
Ducky Nordics info thread on Deskthority
OCN Mechanical Keyboard Club
Buying in the US?

Mechanicalkeyboards.com: New arrivals
Mechanicalkeyboards.com: Incoming
Buying in Europe?

Teraset
CCL
Need to update your firmware?

Ducky Firmware Updater
*Sig Link*








*Duckymania*








Code:



Code:


:typer: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1431044/the-ducky-club][B]Duckymania[/B][/URL] :typer:

*Members!*


Spoiler: Member List



1. Krullmeister - G2PRO PBT Dyesub - MX greens, Ducky Mini - MX Blacks

2. ShadoX - Shine 3 - MX Browns

3. Swag - G2PRO TKL OCN ed. - MX Blues

4. jrad - Shine 2 - MX Blue - Red LED
- Shine 2 - MX Blue - Red LED Chinese Keycaps
- Shine 2 TKL - MX Red - Red LED Chinese Keycaps
- Ducky Shine 3 - MX Blue

5. ikjadoon - Shine 3 - MX Browns

6. Gregaroon - Shine 3 - MX Browns

7. WuMyster - Shine 3 YOTS #991 - MX Reds

8. Bitemarks and bloodstains - 9008G2Pro OCN edition.

9. AJR1775 - Shine 3 YOTS #490 - MX Blue
- Shine 2 White caps - MX Brown
- Shine 3 - MX Brown
- G2Pro Dyesub PBT - MX Clear
- G2Pro Dye Subs PBT - MX Blue
- G2Pro Hybrid PBT - MX Reds/Blacks/Greys

10. Darylrese - Shine 3 YOTS #790 - MX Blacks

11. 47 Knucklehead - Shine 3 - MX Browns
- Shine 2 (pink edition) - MX Browns

12. link1393 - Shine 3 YOTS #112 - MX Brown
- Ducky Zero DK2108 - MX Red
13. Simca - Shine 3 - MX Blue

14. Tisca - Ducky Mini - MX Brown, Shine 2 YOTD - MX Red

15. Ukkooh - Shine 2 - MX Brown

16. JayKthnx - Shine 3 - MX Brown
- YOTD - MX Blue - Blue LED

17. kzinti1 - Shine 3 YOTS #??? - MX Blue

18. idrivepie - Shine 3 - MX Green

19. zeiferlance - Shine 3 YOTS #83 - MX Brown

20. Resme - Shine 3 - MX Brown

21. buildmeacomp - Zero Shine - MX Blue

22. Azefore - Shine 3 - MX Blue

23. MrSleepin - Shine 3 - MX Blue

24. Narokuu - Shine 3 - MX Blue

25. zflamewing - Shine 2 - MX Blue

26. Tatakai All - Shine Zero - MX Blue, G2Pro OCN Ed - MX Brown

27. kim jong so ill - Shine 3 YOTS #508 - MX ???

28. niomosy - G2Pro Dyesub PBT - MX Red

29. ranpha - Shine 3 YOTS #??? - MX Red

30. Nivacs - Ducky Zero Shine - MX ???

31. nazarein - G2Pro OCN ed - MX Blue. Shine 2 - MX Red

32. Microx256 - Shine 2 - MX Red, G2Pro OCN ed - MX Black, Shine - MX Red

33. Hakz - Ducky Zero - MX Blue

34. Brutuz - Shine 3 YOTS #521 - MX???

35. HL2-4-Life - Shine 3 YOTS #462 - MX Blue
- DS2 Shine 2 78Version - MX "a lot"
- Shine YOTD - MX Brown
- G2Pro - MX Black
- Shine 2 (white cap ed) - MX Blue
- Shine - MX Blue
- G2 Pro - MX Blue
- Shine 3 Yellow edition - MX White

36. geogga - Shine 3 YOTS #??? - MX Blue

37. shoegum - Shine 3 - MX Red

38. CasualNerd - Zero - MX Red

39. stn0092 - Shine 3 YOTS #739 - MX Black

40. CptAsian - Shine 2 - MX Blue
- Shine 2 TKL - MX Blue

41. Matt-Matt - Shine 2 - MX Blue

42. Erick Silver - G2Pro - MX Black

43. macoi251 - Zero Shine - MX Blue

44. drBlahMan - Zero - MX Black

45. Sungbung - Shine 3 - MX Red

46. InsideJob - OCN Edition - MX Blue

47. rrims - Zero Shine - MX Brown

48. mironccr345 - OCN Edition - MX Blue

49. WoOkiE FTW - Shine 3 - MX Red

50. ipod4ever - Shine 3 - MX Brown

51. AdamHD - Shine 3 - MX Brown

52. cab2 - Shine 3

53. CrazyMonkey - Zero Shine

54. Aftermath2006 -Shine 3 MX Black

55. - Juthos - Tuhaojin - MX Green

56. xotli - Shine 3

57. Unicr0nhunter - Shine 3 - MX Brown, DK9008G2 Pro MX Red

58. newchemicals - Premier (Blue/Grey) - MX Black

59. jameschisholm - Shine 3 - MX Blue

60. Timx2 - Shine 3 - MX Black

61. FranBunnyFFXII - Shine 2 (Chinese Edition) - MX Blue - Purple LED

62. Lisjak - Shine 3 - MX Brown

63. killacam7478 - Zero Shine - MX Brown

64. Zhood - Shine 3 - MX Green

65. Molten - Zero Shine - MX Blue

66. Zero4549 - YOTD

67. Moonslug - Shine 3 NZXT collaboration

68. Blooddrunk - Shine 3 - MX Blue - White LED

69. Kimir - Shine 3 - MX Black - White LED

70. Mtbiker033 - DK 9008 - MX Brown - OCN Edition, Shine 3 - MX Brown - Blue LED

71. Canis-X - Ducky Shine DK9008S - MX Brown - Blue LED
- Ducky DK9008 G2 YOTT- MX Brown
- Ducky Mini - MX Blues

72. nekkibasara1213 - Shine 3 - MX Brown - Red LED

73. Tyrannocanis - Ducky OMG Edition - MX Brown/Blue - Yellow LED

74. Themorganlett - Shine 3 TKL - MX Blue - Green LED

75. mark_thaddeus - Shine 3 TKL - MX Red - White LED

76. xXSebaSXx - Shine 3 - MX Red - Red LED

77. oogiesfaded - Shine 3 - MX Brown - White LED

78. PureBlackFire - Zero - MX Brown - Blue LED

79. Maian - YOTD - MX Brown - Yellow LED

80. Arizonian - Shine Zero - MX Brown - Blue LED

81. bobsaget - Shine Zero - MX Brown - White LED

82. VeerK - Shine Zero - MX Brown - Blue LED

83. TelFiRE - Shine 3 - MX Brown - Green LED

84. greymonk - Shine 3 - UNKNOWN SWITCHES - White LED
- NZXT Edition - MX Red (Originally Brown) - White LED

85. DrockinWV - Shine 3 - MX Brown - Red LED

86. missalaire - Ducky DK9008S2 (MX Clear) White LED

- Ducky YOTD (MX Blue)

- Ducky DK9008S2 (MX Black) Blue LED

- Ducky DK2108S OMG Limited Edition (MX Clear) Blue LED

87. shak2300 - Shine 3 - MX Brown - Blue LED

88. SaeturOfelia - Shine 3 - MX Red - Red LED

89. bfe_vern - D1028S - MX ??? - Blue LED

90. ds84 - Shine 3 TKL - MX Brown - White LED

91. seville57 - Shine 3 - MX Red - White LED

- Ducky Shine 3 - MX Red - White LED

- Ducky Shine 3 Yellow TKL - MX Blue

92. mitavreb - Zero DK2087 TKL - MX Brown

93. Elyminator - Shine Zero - MX Brown - Blue LED

94. b0z0 - Shine 3 - UNKNOWN SWITCHES - Red LED

95. kamil234 - Shine 3 - UNKNOWN SWITCHES - UNKNOWN LED COLOR

96. cephelix - Premier - MX Brown - Green and Cream Cheese Color Keycaps

97. fantasie - Legend - MX Red - White LED

98. killacam7478 - Shine 3 - MX Black - Green LED

99. mfilos - DK2108 - MX Brown - White and Grey Color Keycaps

100. i_ame_killer_2 - Legend? - UNKNOWN SWITCHES - White LED

101. Aventadoor - Shine 4 - MX Red - Blue LED

102. the matty - Shine Mini - MX Blue - Red/Blue LED

103. IndyBones - Ducky Zero - MX Red

104. flolili - Ducky Mini - MX Blue

105. runelotus - Zero 2087 TKL - MX Blue

106. Talon720 - Ducky Mini - MX Red

107. PinkoTheCommi - Shine Legend - MX Blue - Blue LED

108. Anateus - Shine 3 - MX Blue - ??? LED

109. Goggle Eye - DK9008 G2 Pro - MX ???

110. Canis-X - Ducky Mini - MX Blues
- PRO YOTT - MX ???

111. Smanci - Shine 1 - MX Brown - White LED

112. Niteowl71 - Zero DK2108 - MX Black

113. bahn - Zero Zone - MX ??? - Blue LED

114. xerythul - Shine 4 - MX ??? - Bicolor LED

115. Jhexp - YOTH - MX ??? - Bicolor LED

999. Zillerella - Shine 3 - MX Black


----------



## Krullmeister

Reserved for future shenanigans


----------



## ShadoX

Ooooh sign me up







Shine 3 w/ browns


----------



## Krullmeister

Posting my keyboards

 


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadoX*
> 
> Ooooh sign me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shine 3 w/ browns


You are in!

Welcome to the family


----------



## Swag

Sign me up!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1288812/ducky-ocn-tkl-keyboard/0_50


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sign me up!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1288812/ducky-ocn-tkl-keyboard/0_50


Done dealy!









Welcome!


----------



## Swag

Since this is a club, does anyone know if there's gonna be a TKL in the Shine 3 family?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Since this is a club, does anyone know if there's gonna be a TKL in the Shine 3 family?


Yep, last I heard they will be coming out later this month!

http://www.cclonline.com/article/1452/News/Keyboards/Ducky-announce-TKL-Shine-3/


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Since this is a club, does anyone know if there's gonna be a TKL in the Shine 3 family?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, last I heard they will be coming out later this month!
> 
> http://www.cclonline.com/article/1452/News/Keyboards/Ducky-announce-TKL-Shine-3/
Click to expand...

That looks beautiful!







But I hope it isn't $250 like the ones linked in that site. If it is, I'll stick with this Ducky and my Majestouch.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That looks beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I hope it isn't $250 like the ones linked in that site. If it is, I'll stick with this Ducky and my Majestouch.


It sure does, I'm trying to avoid getting one but we'll see how that goes









Guessing the price of the TKL's will land around the same price as the Shine 3's so probably around ~£120 would be my bet


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That looks beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I hope it isn't $250 like the ones linked in that site. If it is, I'll stick with this Ducky and my Majestouch.
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does, I'm trying to avoid getting one but we'll see how that goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing the price of the TKL's will land around the same price as the Shine 3's so probably around ~£120 would be my bet
Click to expand...

Anything $150 and below is fine with me. As long as the quality and looks are there, I'm good with the price. Can't stand them cheap keyboards that cost $80 and break in a few months. This Ducky has lasted me since I got it last year and it's still working well even though when I rage I smack it harder than I would with a punching bag.


----------



## jrad

Oh me please, i wanna join









In order, my Ducky keyboards are

DK9008 Shine 2 MX Blue Red Led


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anything $150 and below is fine with me. As long as the quality and looks are there, I'm good with the price. Can't stand them cheap keyboards that cost $80 and break in a few months. This Ducky has lasted me since I got it last year and it's still working well even though when I rage I smack it harder than I would with a punching bag.


Don't think that's a problem at all either, you get what you pay for and these things last a lifetime and have a fairly high resale value. I'm on my 5th Ducky keyboard in under a year and I've sold 3 of the ones I've had without any hitches.

Also, gratz on your 4000th post!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> Oh me please, i wanna join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order, my Ducky keyboards are
> 
> DK9008 Shine 2 MX Blue Red Led
> DK9008 Shine 2 MX Blue Red Led Chinese Keycaps
> DK9087 Shine 2 MX Red Red Led Chinese Keycaps
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're in!

Nice collection


----------



## jrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Don't think that's a problem at all either, you get what you pay for and these things last a lifetime and have a fairly high resale value. I'm on my 5th Ducky keyboard in under a year and I've sold 3 of the ones I've had without any hitches.
> 
> Also, gratz on your 4000th post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in!
> 
> Nice collection


Thanks







, your G2PRO and Ducky Mini look absolutely amazing. Awesome job with the keycaps on the Mini, it looks simply PERFECT


----------



## ikjadoon

Hi-oh!







Shine 3 with MX Browns checking in.


----------



## Gregaroon

Add me! I have the Shine 3 with blue LEDs and Cherry MX Brown Switches!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , your G2PRO and Ducky Mini look absolutely amazing. Awesome job with the keycaps on the Mini, it looks simply PERFECT


Thanks a lot mate! That's an older picture of my G2Pro, I just didn't have any current ones available when I set this up. This is how it looks now!



I'm really happy with my Mini, gonna be even better when I get my Alu case and I make my purple USB cable








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shine 3 with MX Browns checking in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me! I have the Shine 3 with blue LEDs and Cherry MX Brown Switches!


Got it guys, come on in!









All the cool lighting effects make me want to get a Shine 3 but i think I should hold off at least until the TKL version comes out


----------



## 298703

Add me up! Im from the Shine 3 thread so you can see the pictures there...... ill post them here anyway, to show the full glory of the YOTS







EDIT: Some info for the member sheet.
Ducky Shine 3 YOTS 991 - Cherry MX Reds







As you can see, the bluish hue on the LEDs isnt present IRL. Just the camera. I then set the LEDs to white through the camera which is why the aluminium and surrounding look so orange. The aluminium is indeed a very silver colour like in the pictures above.





Also, i can confirm that this keyboard heavy as (for a keyboard). When you pick it up, youll never be able to imagine that it would be as heavy as that. Guess im used to my crappy dell keyboards


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Add me up! Im from the Shine 3 thread so you can see the pictures there...... ill post them here anyway, to show the full glory of the YOTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Some info for the member sheet.
> Ducky Shine 3 YOTS 991 - Cherry MX Reds
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the bluish hue on the LEDs isnt present IRL. Just the camera. I then set the LEDs to white through the camera which is why the aluminium and surrounding look so orange. The aluminium is indeed a very silver colour like in the pictures above.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, i can confirm that this keyboard heavy as (for a keyboard). When you pick it up, youll never be able to imagine that it would be as heavy as that. Guess im used to my crappy dell keyboards


Yarr, glad to have you here!
Also, very nice board


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Add me 9008G2 Pro


----------



## AJR1775

Add me. Currently tapping on my YOTS MX blue 490/999. But, I also own:

Shine 2 MX Browns Blue Backlit with White Keycaps
Shine 3 MX Browns Blue Backlit
G2 Pro Dye-Subs PBT MX Clears, all Dark Grey Keycaps
G2 Pro Dye Subs PBT MX Blue, Dark Gray and Blue Keycaps(put these blue keycaps on the MX Clears board)
G2 Pro Limited Edition Hybrid PBT with MX Reds/Blacks/Greys


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Add me 9008G2 Pro
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ya'll a part of this now! Come on in!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Add me. Currently tapping on my YOTS MX blue 490/999. But, I also own:
> 
> Shine 2 MX Browns Blue Backlit with White Keycaps
> Shine 3 MX Browns Blue Backlit
> G2 Pro Dye-Subs PBT MX Clears, all Dark Grey Keycaps
> G2 Pro Dye Subs PBT MX Blue, Dark Gray and Blue Keycaps(put these blue keycaps on the MX Clears board)
> G2 Pro Limited Edition Hybrid PBT with MX Reds/Blacks/Greys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to my humble abode! Very nice collection I might add.

The G2Pro PBT boards are fantastic to say the least!


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> The G2Pro PBT boards are fantastic to say the least!


Especially the Dye-Sub'd PBT. Those keycaps are denser than the PBTs on my Limited Edition. Same thickness, they're just heavier and have a very good finish. I love them, they add a particularly favorable uniqueness to the typing experience; both tactile and audible. Here is pic of one of the G2 Pro with my Shine 2. Also, a Shine 2 Magenta and Shine 2 TKL Blue I gifted a while back.


----------



## Darylrese

In with my YOTS please KrullyWully - MX Cherry Blacks


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Especially the Dye-Sub'd PBT. Those keycaps are denser than the PBTs on my Limited Edition. Same thickness, they're just heavier and have a very good finish. I love them, they add a particularly favorable uniqueness to the typing experience; both tactile and audible. Here is pic of one of the G2 Pro with my Shine 2. Also, a Shine 2 Magenta and Shine 2 TKL Blue I gifted a while back.


I haven't had the time to try the "regular" pbt caps yet but I'm really liking the dyesubs for sure. The blank black PBT Ducky caps I got feel a lot rougher and just don't have the same nice feel as the original caps. Will have to invest in some additional sets off Geekhack GB's to get a bit more variation going









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> In with my YOTS please KrullyWully - MX Cherry Blacks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You are in







10th spot for that lovely #790. I don't think you could have made a better choice for your first keyboard!


----------



## FeelKun

Dumb question to ask in a pro ducky thread







. But... I'm looking to get my first Mech keyboard, and i need a few questions answers if you guys/gals don't mind









I'm debating on whether to get a ducky shine 3 or the k70... Now why should I get a ducky shine 3, and why do you prefer it over the k70( Build quality, aesthetics, etc) I'm currently using a dell multimedia keyboard from 2006







. I mainly play MMO's ( no macros) along with pretty basic computer usage besides light-gaming. Do you guys think I'd prefer Brown, Red, or black switches for my uses?

What's a good website to order ducky shine 3 from (USA based)?

Also, I'd love to become a member here... I'm confused.

Thanks guys


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Dumb question to ask in a pro ducky thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But... I'm looking to get my first Mech keyboard, and i need a few questions answers if you guys/gals don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating on whether to get a ducky shine 3 or the k70... Now why should I get a ducky shine 3, and why do you prefer it over the k70( Build quality, aesthetics, etc) I'm currently using a dell multimedia keyboard from 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I mainly play MMO's ( no macros) along with pretty basic computer usage besides light-gaming. Do you guys think I'd prefer Brown, Red, or black switches for my uses?
> 
> What's a good website to order ducky shine 3 from (USA based)?
> 
> Also, I'd love to become a member here... I'm confused.
> 
> Thanks guys


Why hello and welcome! It seems that the k70 only comes in red switches, but I may be wrong. Red switches are linear, so there is no feedback until you bottom out. This is good for gaming where you are holding down buttons for a period of time, so you are bottoming out most of the time. For typing though, I personally enjoy the feedback that either brown switches or blue switches give you, because you do not need to bottom out to know that you actuated the key, and you can type faster because of this. I personally do not like black switches because I feel as if my hands will get tired after using them for a while. They are basically "stiffer", or harder to actuate reds. Since the k70 only comes with one switch type, and a limited amount of color choices, (I think just red and blue), I would recommend the Ducky Shine 3, because of its superb lighting features, and the wide variety of switches and LED colors. If you think the k70 is what you are looking for, then by all means go for it. The Ducky lets you get the perfect keyboard for you by offering a variety of switches, colors, and lighting modes.
If you want a Ducky Shine 3, check out Mechanicalkeyboards.com, or Tiger Imports.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Dumb question to ask in a pro ducky thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But... I'm looking to get my first Mech keyboard, and i need a few questions answers if you guys/gals don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating on whether to get a ducky shine 3 or the k70... Now why should I get a ducky shine 3, and why do you prefer it over the k70( Build quality, aesthetics, etc) I'm currently using a dell multimedia keyboard from 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I mainly play MMO's ( no macros) along with pretty basic computer usage besides light-gaming. Do you guys think I'd prefer Brown, Red, or black switches for my uses?
> 
> What's a good website to order ducky shine 3 from (USA based)?
> 
> Also, I'd love to become a member here... I'm confused.
> 
> Thanks guys


Ducky Shine 3. Period!

I have the Corsair K70.







I don't use it! The best pro of the K70 is that it is more available to consumers, since it is made by Corsair, it will be likely that you can find one at your local PC store. Ducky's are harder to come by, you're going to almost have to buy it online!

However, although the Ducky may cost a bit more or be harder to get, it is 100x better to have. Not only is the build quality better, the features and aesthetics to me are on a whole new level that Corsair can't match with because their product is aimed at the main consumers. Ducky's are aimed towards enthusiasts.

I also do not like Cherry MX Reds. This is a personal choice and this shouldn't be used to start a switch war saying why Reds are better than so and so switch or why so and so switch is better than Reds. Please don't start a war here.







Anyway, like Gregaroon said, K70's only come in Reds so your options are limited with going that route. Ducky's have all different kinds of switches so you can choose the one that you like. Also, you don't need a Shine 3 if you don't want to spend that much money on it. A G2Pro or Shine 2 is enough for anyone, just a lot of us keyboard enthusiasts like to have a lot of keyboards for no real reason.









Here is why I prefer Cherry MX Blue:
I prefer this switch over the other switches because of 3 things, the sound (clicky click), tactile feel, and the activation force. The activation force is high enough to be able to weed out most accidental taps and low enough to be comfortable. The sound is music to my ears, it's like Beethoven or Mozart or Bach for me. The tactile feel, I know when the spring hits and the tap registers, but I still bottom out. There's nothing more satisfying to me than the key hitting the bottom of the board. It's just relaxing and it feels perfect!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Sign me up.









Ducky Shine 3 with Cherry Brown switches and Orange LEDs.



Ducky Shine 2 Limited Edition Pink with Cherry Brown switches.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Dumb question to ask in a pro ducky thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But... I'm looking to get my first Mech keyboard, and i need a few questions answers if you guys/gals don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating on whether to get a ducky shine 3 or the k70... Now why should I get a ducky shine 3, and why do you prefer it over the k70( Build quality, aesthetics, etc) I'm currently using a dell multimedia keyboard from 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I mainly play MMO's ( no macros) along with pretty basic computer usage besides light-gaming. Do you guys think I'd prefer Brown, Red, or black switches for my uses?
> 
> What's a good website to order ducky shine 3 from (USA based)?
> 
> Also, I'd love to become a member here... I'm confused.
> 
> Thanks guys


I have the original K70 with MX Reds. They now make it with MX Browns and Blues as well. I also own a Ducky board with MX Red.

The K70 is a great board in all respects. Two things that I found lacking. The ergonomic layout on the K70 wasn't as preferable as the Ducky layout and the keycaps aren't as nice. The finish isn't as good as Ducky's ABS keycaps and the font size is small; as a side I don't like the font style on the keycaps. Aesthetically, it's a great looking board with the aluminum plate. But, I find a simplistic pleasure in the Ducky that is equally yet differently satisfying. My Ducky YOTS board wins hands down though, the aluminum top on the YOTS is da bomb.

If you can afford it, I'd recommend a YOTS in MX Browns soon to be arriving at www.mechanicalkeyboards.com If backlighting isn't a necessity then give the G2 Pro Dye-Sublimated MX Browns with light grey and white keycaps a whirl. That board will not disappoint.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Ducky Shine 2 Limited Edition Pink with Cherry Brown switches.


The white shining through the pink keycaps gives the pink a metallic look in that photo, probably due to the nice finish they put on their ABS keycaps. Looks sweet.


----------



## FeelKun

Going to order This!

Any other opinions before I purchase within the next day or two would be greatly appreciated. I'm dead-set on getting a ducky now.

Thanks - swag, ajr, and greg.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Going to order This!
> 
> Any other opinions before I purchase within the next day or two would be greatly appreciated. I'm dead-set on getting a ducky now.
> 
> Thanks - swag, ajr, and greg.


My only opinion is Blue over Brown anyday, but it's your choice.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Going to order This!
> 
> Any other opinions before I purchase within the next day or two would be greatly appreciated. I'm dead-set on getting a ducky now.
> 
> Thanks - swag, ajr, and greg.


I have that exact board. Have to admit though, after being forced into white backlight because YOTS only comes with white, I really do like it a lot.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Sign me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 with Cherry Brown switches and Orange LEDs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky Shine 2 Limited Edition Pink with Cherry Brown switches.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And in you go! I really like the pink keycaps, was thinking about getting a set but I think it'd look strange with the Magenta backlighting of my mini so I'll just stick to black and white for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Going to order This!
> 
> Any other opinions before I purchase within the next day or two would be greatly appreciated. I'm dead-set on getting a ducky now.
> 
> Thanks - swag, ajr, and greg.


Great choice, you really can't go wrong with that setup! Browns are personally not my favorite since I prefer heavier switches but that's the beauty of options isn't it?!









Make sure to post it here when you get it


----------



## Gregaroon

Hey, does anyone know where I can get either white or grey key caps that work with the Shine 3s LEDs?


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Going to order This!
> 
> Any other opinions before I purchase within the next day or two would be greatly appreciated. I'm dead-set on getting a ducky now.
> 
> Thanks - swag, ajr, and greg.


Sweetness! That is the one I have, and I really do like it. It is a perfect combination (in my opinion) of a gaming and typing switch. Remember to update the firmware when you get it so you get the new lighting mode, unless it already comes with it. I hope you enjoy man!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Hey, does anyone know where I can get either white or grey key caps that work with the Shine 3s LEDs?


Where are you located and what layout are you looking for?


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Where are you located and what layout are you looking for?


I am in the US, and I am using the American layout, or the ANSI I think it is. It is the one with the flat space bar, not the big one.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> I am in the US, and I am using the American layout, or the ANSI I think it is. It is the one with the flat space bar, not the big one.


Gotcha!

Seems like Mechanicalkeyboards.com have them:

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=228

Not a bad price for them and free shipping!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Gotcha!
> 
> Seems like Mechanicalkeyboards.com have them:
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=228
> 
> Not a bad price for them and free shipping!


Wow sweet thanks! They look pretty awesome! If only I could get grey and white... would look awesome! I might end up getting the grey ones, and switching out some of the keys on my keyboard.


----------



## Gregaroon

hey, do you know if the have blue key caps for the Shine 3? Because grey + blue key caps = awesome


----------



## AJR1775

Ducky Shine Keycap sets are difficult to come by. The only set I found that I was able to purchase was a Shine 2 ABS Keycap Set in Dark Grey and that was back in May. In the past they have produced sets of Black, White, Light Grey, Dark Grey and Purple. They say they are going to produce sets of Shine 3 keys and I'm sure they will be out there late in the year or early next year.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Ducky Shine Keycap sets are difficult to come by. The only set I found that I was able to purchase was a Shine 2 ABS Keycap Set in Dark Grey and that was back in May. In the past they have produced sets of Black, White, Light Grey, Dark Grey and Purple. They say they are going to produce sets of Shine 3 keys and I'm sure they will be out there late in the year or early next year.


Alright. I hope ducky makes a nice variety of key cap sets, because it would be awesome, and they could make some good money too.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Alright. I hope ducky makes a nice variety of key cap sets, because it would be awesome, and they could make some good money too.


They do but it never lasts long, it's like they release them after a batch is finished and then you don't see anymore for a long time. This is one are Ducky could improve on and they've definitely left money on the table by not putting more kits out there.


----------



## TheNephilim

I got my girlfriend a Ducky Zero Shine! ^^ Very nice keyboard









One thing, i replaced the WASD keycaps with other keycaps. It's a Ducky Zero, four identical keycaps were included, exactly the same size. When I put them on the Cherry switches, they don't seem to go down as much as the keys that were installed. How do I get them down all the way?


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNephilim*
> 
> I got my girlfriend a Ducky Zero Shine! ^^ Very nice keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing, i replaced the WASD keycaps with other keycaps. It's a Ducky Zero, four identical keycaps were included, exactly the same size. When I put them on the Cherry switches, they don't seem to go down as much as the keys that were installed. How do I get them down all the way?


Push them down, and use a little more force. Sometimes you gotta push them down harder, and they will get on. Otherwise, if they are too tight, you might need to file the key inside so it fits on snugly.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Push them down, and use a little more force. Sometimes you gotta push them down harder, and they will get on. Otherwise, if they are too tight, you might need to file the key inside so it fits on snugly.


What he said, out of all the boards I've had I've never had problems with the alternate WASD keys fitting. Just put a little pressure on there. Only board that felt like I had stiff keycap stems were my G2 Pro PBT Dye-Sub keycaps on my MX Clears Board. I think that's because the cross on the MX Clears switch is a touch thicker than other normal switches.


----------



## AJR1775

Here is a quick link for Ducky purchase in the US.

Recently arrived: http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/arrived.php

Incoming: http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/incoming.php


----------



## Gregaroon

By the way, we should get an awesome looking symbol for our club so we can put it in our signatures.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> By the way, we should get an awesome looking symbol for our club so we can put it in our signatures.


I agree, been looking around but can't really figure out what would fit. Maybe we should start a petition to add a rubber ducky emoticon here!









For now I'm using

Code:



Code:


:clock:[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1431044/the-ducky-club][B]Duckymania[/B][/URL]:clock:
[/CENTER]

But I'm up for suggestions!


----------



## Gregaroon

Dang, I noticed that my left Windows key makes a pinging noise when released. Silly mechanical keyboard ping, why you have to be so mean to me?


----------



## Gregaroon

By the way, how about this:

Code:



Code:


[CENTER]:typer:[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1431044/the-ducky-club][B]Duckymania[/B][/URL]:typer:

Unless we can get a Ducky emoticon


----------



## Camph

Not gonna post a picture but I have a Shine 3 with white LEDs and MX reds. The cherry stabilizers on the spacebar takes quite a bit more pressure to press than the other keys.


----------



## link1393

Add me in!

Some pic here :






heavy but not as much as the IBM model m


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> By the way, how about this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER]:typer:[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1431044/the-ducky-club][B]Duckymania[/B][/URL]:typer:
> 
> Unless we can get a Ducky emoticon


I'm quite liking this, was thinking about the typer but didn't really like it at first. Seeing it in your sig did change my mind though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Add me in!
> 
> Some pic here :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavy but not as much as the IBM model m


Nice low number you got there! Welcome aboard sailor!


----------



## Darylrese

Hi Guys,

My snake colour dissapears every time my PC is shut down....any ideas how i get it to save the colour setting?


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> My snake colour dissapears every time my PC is shut down....any ideas how i get it to save the colour setting?


Hmm. Not entirely sure.

Actually here: This is straight from Ducky's Facebook:
Quote:


> New Shine 3 DK9008 firmware changelog (US ANSI V1.1.6, ISO V3.1.0):
> 
> 01. Added: Fn + 0~9 on the number row for the RGB memory function.
> 02. Added: Keyboard will save previous saved RGB color or RGB cycling mode.
> 03. Fixed: Aurora lighting mode "?" key lighting out of order.
> 04. Adjust backlight brightness to be within spec to increase compatibility with certain computers.
> 
> 新 Shine 3 DK9008 韌體更動項目 (美規V1.1.6、歐規V3.1.0)：
> 
> 01. 新增透過數字列 Fn + 0~9 可以控制RGB燈光。
> 02. 新增鍵盤重新插拔後，RGB燈會顯示上次9組記憶或循環燈色顯示狀態。
> 03. 修正極光模式的「?」按鍵燈光順序錯誤。
> 04. 調整鍵盤背光亮度於標準值內，提高不同電腦的顯示支援性。
> 註：台灣請用美規。
> 
> Shine 3 DK9008 firmware download link：
> 
> 美式配置 (US ANSI)：http://goo.gl/9NX7ie
> 
> 歐洲配置 (European ISO)：http://goo.gl/15dlmR


Tell us if it worked


----------



## Darylrese

so how do i save a colour?


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> so how do i save a colour?


So when you create the color, press FN and then press any number on the number pad from 1-9 to save it. To activate the color, press FN and then the same number that you saved that color to.


----------



## Darylrese

nope doesnt work. If you turn the snake blue, press FN and 1 for example, the snake turns white and then press FN and 1 again and it doesnt do anything


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> nope doesnt work. If you turn the snake blue, press FN and 1 for example, the snake turns white and then press FN and 1 again and it doesnt do anything


Have you updated the firmware?


----------



## Darylrese

yes that's what the post asked me to do lol


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> yes that's what the post asked me to do lol


Sorry, I think I meant you have to click FN + ALT + NUMBER. I think that is how you save it.


----------



## link1393

Try FN+ALT and mun pad.


----------



## zapfacid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> so how do i save a colour?


On the YOTS you can only change the color of the snake right? Please tell me you cannot choose other colors for the white LED parts...


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapfacid*
> 
> On the YOTS you can only change the color of the snake right? Please tell me you cannot choose other colors for the white LED parts...


Only the snake part can change colour. At this moment in time, standard cherry switches cant support RGB switches anyway


----------



## zapfacid

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

Thought you guys might be interested in this:


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Thought you guys might be interested in this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My god..... .







That's awesome...... That looks a whole lot better than one would expect it to. Thanks for the link!


----------



## TheNephilim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Push them down, and use a little more force. Sometimes you gotta push them down harder, and they will get on. Otherwise, if they are too tight, you might need to file the key inside so it fits on snugly.


Haha, thanks! That did the trick









I was a bit to gentle with the caps I think


----------



## Krullmeister

I ordered some sleeving last week to start making some custom USB cables for my keyboards and for chargers etc. Now I notice I ordered the wrong sized heatshrink









Guess it's time to bring out the wallet again.....


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I ordered some sleeving last week to start making some custom USB cables for my keyboards and for chargers etc. Now I notice I ordered the wrong sized heatshrink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to bring out the wallet again.....


Could you PLEASE do a guide on how to do this?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Could you PLEASE do a guide on how to do this?


First time doing it but sure, give me a week or so to get all the stuff I need!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> First time doing it but sure, give me a week or so to get all the stuff I need!


Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNephilim*
> 
> Haha, thanks! That did the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit to gentle with the caps I think


No problem.


----------



## link1393

I recieved my Paracord



Now I'm waiting for the connector









And I command this :



The Exoskull only


----------



## Simca

Bought this a bit ago now. Ducky Shine 3, MX Blue Switches, Red LEDs.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Bought this a bit ago now. Ducky Shine 3, MX Blue Switches, Red LEDs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow! Did you do any color correction to the photos? Or does your camera just pick up the colors well? If so, what camera do you have?


----------



## Tisca

Mini MX Brown



YOTD MX Red


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> I recieved my Paracord
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm waiting for the connector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I command this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Exoskull only


Nice Paracord, I'm waiting for my MDPC-X order to land, can't wait









I have an Exoscull too but the stem broke after like a week... still haven't gotten around to send it back







Probably should....

For your sleeving, have you gotten connectors online or are you gonna massacre USB cables for connectors? (I'm doing the massacre way)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Bought this a bit ago now. Ducky Shine 3, MX Blue Switches, Red LEDs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great looking pictures mate, consider yourself in!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Mini MX Brown
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOTD MX Red
> 
> 
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1691383/width/500/height/1000]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1691383/width/500/height/1000[/URL][/SPOILER]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Welcome aboard, mad jealous of your Nuka Cola spacebar, still fixing up the pic I'll submit for that competition [IMG alt="biggrin.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Ukkooh

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Joining the club with my Shine 2 mx brown keyboard. Sorry for the bad image quality.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joining the club with my Shine 2 mx brown keyboard. Sorry for the bad image quality.


Member no. 15 ding ding ding!

Welcome!


----------



## Murlocke

I just got my ducky 3, can someone tell me how to play/stop/next/previous? My old Ducky Shine 1 had these options and I don't see them on this. Nothing in manual.

Did they really leave this crucial feature out?


----------



## JayKthnx

ducky shine 3 white led cherry brown

as for the sleeving, I can pm some instructions on how to make it look nice and legit. I'll even throw in some tricks of the trade. Nils should take care of you. Check your email. already planning to sleeve my cable once I stop being lazy. I have plenty left over from working on my computer's guts. just deciding what color to use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I just got my ducky 3, can someone tell me how to play/stop/next/previous? My old Ducky Shine 1 had these options and I don't see them on this. Nothing in manual.
> 
> Did they really leave this crucial feature out?


the shine 3 only has controls for volume. you'll have to use globals to control music on this board. sorry


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> the shine 3 only has controls for volume. you'll have to use globals to control music on this board. sorry


Ah thanks, that kind of sucks but not having to manually set backlight after every restart/shut down is to die for...


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Ah thanks, that kind of sucks but not having to manually set backlight after every restart/shut down is to die for...


Shine 2 would have been perfect for you then.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> ducky shine 3 white led cherry brown
> 
> as for the sleeving, I can pm some instructions on how to make it look nice and legit. I'll even throw in some tricks of the trade. Nils should take care of you. Check your email. already planning to sleeve my cable once I stop being lazy. I have plenty left over from working on my computer's guts. just deciding what color to use.
> the shine 3 only has controls for volume. you'll have to use globals to control music on this board. sorry


In!









Yea I got my sleeving tutorial from Nils, hard to find a nicer guy and better customer service than him on this planet!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Shine 2 would have been perfect for you then.


Yep, better get a Shine 2 as a media keyboard









WORTH!


----------



## JayKthnx

btw, you should add the sig link code to the op so people don't have to dig through the thread to find it. lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> btw, you should add the sig link code to the op so people don't have to dig through the thread to find it. lol


I've been meaning to do that, I wasn't entirely happy with the way it was but I've added it now


----------



## jrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Thanks a lot mate! That's an older picture of my G2Pro, I just didn't have any current ones available when I set this up. This is how it looks now!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with my Mini, gonna be even better when I get my Alu case and I make my purple USB cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it guys, come on in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the cool lighting effects make me want to get a Shine 3 but i think I should hold off at least until the TKL version comes out


Those blank keycaps really add a nice minimal look, do you know of a place to buy some like that?


----------



## JayKthnx

blank black set


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> Those blank keycaps really add a nice minimal look, do you know of a place to buy some like that?


glad you like them!

The set i have is the Ducky blank black pbt set which has a nicer feel than the abs ones that Jaythxbai linked but they'll do just fine to give that nice look.


----------



## JayKthnx

I only posted that set because I happened to be on wasd on another tab when I read the post. lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I only posted that set because I happened to be on wasd on another tab when I read the post. lol


I wasn't trying to talk them down, so sorry if it came off that way! The WASD keycaps are great, I just prefer PBT though


----------



## jrad

Thanks i looked for the Ducky pbt keycaps but it appears all the pbt sets in general are sold out, they must be quite popular









These black font pbt keycaps sure do look good though http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=69


----------



## zapfacid

Has anyone noticed how bloody rude the people that talk on their facebook page are? Jesus, it makes me want to skip buying one....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapfacid*
> 
> Has anyone noticed how bloody rude the people that talk on their facebook page are? Jesus, it makes me want to skip buying one....


Which page? I assume by the way you talk you mean the UK one?


----------



## AJR1775

YOTS in Blue and Brown are up and available on the MechanicalKeyboards site. Last ones on sale in the US.

Blue http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=494

Brown http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=493


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> YOTS in Blue and Brown are up and available on the MechanicalKeyboards site. Last ones on sale in the US.
> 
> Blue http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=494
> 
> Brown http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=493


DAMN! That looks sexy but I don't think it's worth $217.

I hope the TKL is below $150 because that's my max on my keyboard allowance this year.


----------



## geogga

Hey guys, so I just discovered the Snake edition, and I really want it in Blue switches. The only blue switches I could find in the Snake edition was in UK, thus the UK format. Does anyone know where I could get it ?








EDIT: HOLY CRAP! For some dumb reason mechanical keyboards wasn't showing the blue switches at all when I was researching it. my birthday is in december....hmm how will I get this...
there's also a bunch in stock so I could delay it..


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Wow! Did you do any color correction to the photos? Or does your camera just pick up the colors well? If so, what camera do you have?


Not color correction. for the most part. Maybe some contrast changes. Other than that Nikon D5100 with a 35mm f/1.8G lens.

No light other than from my monitors.


----------



## JayKthnx

sleeved my cable with some black usb sleeve I had left over. came out quite well and I'm happy for now. too bad small mdpc sleeve doesn't fit over the connectors though. I'd have a lot more colors available to choose from.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Hey guys, so I just discovered the Snake edition, and I really want it in Blue switches. The only blue switches I could find in the Snake edition was in UK, thus the UK format. Does anyone know where I could get it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: HOLY CRAP! For some dumb reason mechanical keyboards wasn't showing the blue switches at all when I was researching it. my birthday is in december....hmm how will I get this...
> there's also a bunch in stock so I could delay it..


I'm not too sure they'll be in stock for very long, it's a very sought of board and not that many to go around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeved my cable with some black usb sleeve I had left over. came out quite well and I'm happy for now. too bad small mdpc sleeve doesn't fit over the connectors though. I'd have a lot more colors available to choose from.


Looks good mate!

What you can do though is actually disassemble the large USB connector and resolder it after you have sleeved the cable. It's a bit more work but then you can use the MDPC-X sleeve instead.


----------



## JayKthnx

I was actually looking into connectors already. I just don't have any laying around right now and I don't care for the look of a molded connector that's obviously been torn apart and reassembled.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not color correction. for the most part. Maybe some contrast changes. Other than that Nikon D5100 with a 35mm f/1.8G lens.
> 
> No light other than from my monitors.


Could you tell me at what ISO and f-stop you took those? And did you take them with a longer exposure time then normal? I want to try and get the same effect, with a more realistic picture of the keyboard.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Hey guys, so I just discovered the Snake edition, and I really want it in Blue switches. The only blue switches I could find in the Snake edition was in UK, thus the UK format. Does anyone know where I could get it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: HOLY CRAP! For some dumb reason mechanical keyboards wasn't showing the blue switches at all when I was researching it. my birthday is in december....hmm how will I get this...
> there's also a bunch in stock so I could delay it..


Sorry mate but if you want the YOTS, youll need to buy it ASAP. Those boards are so popular they go out fast. Not so much in the UK because of their ridiculous prices. Id reckon you could get a UK one in December if youre lucky.
BTW, I reside in the UK and have just imported a US laptop in and the keyboard is fine for me. Just minor changes that dont really bother me so i doubt theyd both you either!


----------



## Paradigm84

More info on the yellow Ducky boards:

• Shine 3 DK9008 / DK9087
• Limited Edition
• Pricing as mentioned on the Singapore Ducky page ~$250 (not sure if USD, wouldn't imagine so).
• Yellow LEDs
• Engraved or Blank Yellow PBT keycaps
• Yellow Case
• Orange back plate
• Magenta name plate
• US-ANSI / ISO layout
• Fullsize and TKL models.
• MX Blue, MX Brown and MX Red versions available.


----------



## hakz

dat keyboard.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> More info on the yellow Ducky boards:
> 
> • Shine 3 DK9008 / DK9087
> • Limited Edition
> • Pricing as mentioned on the Singapore Ducky page ~$250 (not sure if USD, wouldn't imagine so).
> • Yellow LEDs
> • Engraved or Blank Yellow PBT keycaps
> • Yellow Case
> • Orange back plate
> • Magenta name plate
> • US-ANSI / ISO layout
> • Fullsize and TKL models.
> • MX Blue, MX Brown and MX Red versions available.


Wow, looks awesome!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Wow, look awesome!


*ALL HAIL THE BUTTERBOARD*


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> *ALL HAIL THE BUTTERBOARD*


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> YOTS in Blue and Brown are up and available on the MechanicalKeyboards site. Last ones on sale in the US.
> 
> Blue http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=494
> 
> Brown http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=493


Awesome! Thought they were gone, but glad I got a chance to swoop one up.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> Awesome! Thought they were gone, but glad I got a chance to swoop one up.


Glad to hear. Last go around a few folks missed out on them because the only notification method on their part is Facebook or by checking the site daily.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Wow, looks awesome!


Damn, and I thought Mini would be the last Ducky board I would be buying for a long while. But, yellow LED on yellow shine keycaps? Then they list blank PBT as a keycap option right after it comes across as contradictory. I'm thinking it will be a G2 Pro painted yellow with yellow PBT keycaps and no backlighting.


----------



## zapfacid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Which page? I assume by the way you talk you mean the UK one?


Yes, actually. Haha.









Have you noticed it or is it just me?


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Glad to hear. Last go around a few folks missed out on them because the only notification method on their part is Facebook or by checking the site daily.


Whoops. I just left rep, but I forgot to say thank you. Thank you!

Where can I get keycaps for the Shine 3 that allow backlighting? I'm looking for WASD, arrow keys, and the escape key in a lime green (or any kind of green really).


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapfacid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Which page? I assume by the way you talk you mean the UK one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, actually. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed it or is it just me?
Click to expand...

I haven't noticed particularly, no.









Also the YOTS is tempting me, shame it's gone back up to almost $280 now though. D:


----------



## zapfacid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I haven't noticed particularly, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the YOTS is tempting me, shame it's gone back up to almost $280 now though. D:


.

Honestly, I don't see what the big deal is about it. I don't like that you can only get white LED and the only thing that makes it stand out is the aluminum and I don't like the way that looks..

Oh, and Mechanicalkeyboards has it for 220


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapfacid*
> 
> Honestly, I don't see what the big deal is about it. I don't like that you can only get white LED and the only thing that makes it stand out is the aluminum and I don't like the way that looks..
> 
> Oh, and Mechanicalkeyboards has it for 220


Limited edition is the main selling point for me.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> Whoops. I just left rep, but I forgot to say thank you. Thank you!
> 
> Where can I get keycaps for the Shine 3 that allow backlighting? I'm looking for WASD, arrow keys, and the escape key in a lime green (or any kind of green really).


You along with the rest of us will be waiting until the end of year. The Shine 2 keys were released late last year in different colors but they didn't put out a whole lot of sets. All the good ones were pretty much gone and off the market by April of this year. Here is to hoping they put more options and quantities out there this year.


----------



## zapfacid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Limited edition is the main selling point for me.


http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=13746

I should buy it


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapfacid*
> 
> http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=13746
> 
> I should buy it


Or if you wanted the UK version:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-041-DK


----------



## zapfacid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Or if you wanted the UK version:
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-041-DK


Oh, right. I'm actually not in the UK lol but apparently you are!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapfacid*
> 
> Oh, right. I'm actually not in the UK lol but apparently you are!


Ah, I assumed you were a Brit because of a word you used and paying attention to the UK Ducky page, my mistake.


----------



## FeelKun

Just ordered this!

Will post pics when it's in my hands.


----------



## JayKthnx

that used to be listed as purple leds, even though they appear closer to magenta. glad to see they updated it. lol


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Just ordered this!
> 
> Will post pics when it's in my hands.


Congratz....you won't be disappoint.


----------



## D749

DS3 YOTS (blue) 476/999 arrived Thurs.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> DS3 YOTS (blue) 476/999 arrived Thurs.


Post some pics and I'll add you to the club


----------



## kzinti1

I just received my new Ducky YOTS-Blue MX, and immediately ran into a problem.
The cord is about 18 inches too short. Even with my computer pulled out so far I can't get around it, the cable is stretched straight out and taut.
I can't leave it like that since anybody that bumped into it would drag the keyboard off its ledge.
I tried a USB hub and it doesn't work. Like a lot of keyboards and mice, it has to be plugged directly into the computer.
If I can find an extension cable, will it even work?
There aren't stores anywhere close to me that sell computer parts, so I'd have to order an extension.
Why Ducky would cheap out and use a short USB cable on a +$200 keyboard is beyond me.
I guess it's back to my old keyboard for now.
Just another typical foul up for 2013. The worst year I've ever had as far as computers go.
BTW, I have no camera, no cell phone, no laptop or anything else to take a picture so I can join this club.
Not that it matters, but on the back is written "501 /999".
Do any of you *really* believe that Ducky only made 999 of these? Even in 4 sets of 999, each set per switch type?
I could've bought one of these almost 2 months ago from http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-042-DK&groupid=702&catid=2705. Except they're twice the price over there, including shipping.
In fact, they still have 5 MX-Blues in stock after all of this time. So, the Serial numbers on these things really are a joke.
I thought that these MX-Blues were supposed to be clicky? They sound quite a bit like the MX-Clears on my Deck Frost Tactile. Neither silent, nor loud.
I don't know how long this keyboard will last, but it puts my Deck in the dirt, in all areas.


----------



## geogga

How long is the cord?


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> You along with the rest of us will be waiting until the end of year. The Shine 2 keys were released late last year in different colors but they didn't put out a whole lot of sets. All the good ones were pretty much gone and off the market by April of this year. Here is to hoping they put more options and quantities out there this year.


Do you know when they put it out last year?
I just got into keyboards and found every single PBT blank keyset to be out of stock







I'm waiting a bit for my bday to come closer, and then I'm going to get my YOTS in blues.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I just received my new Ducky YOTS-Blue MX, and immediately ran into a problem.
> The cord is about 18 inches too short. Even with my computer pulled out so far I can't get around it, the cable is stretched straight out and taut.
> I can't leave it like that since anybody that bumped into it would drag the keyboard off its ledge.
> I tried a USB hub and it doesn't work. Like a lot of keyboards and mice, it has to be plugged directly into the computer.
> If I can find an extension cable, will it even work?
> There aren't stores anywhere close to me that sell computer parts, so I'd have to order an extension.
> Why Ducky would cheap out and use a short USB cable on a +$200 keyboard is beyond me.
> I guess it's back to my old keyboard for now.


10ft Cable
it will work exactly the same as the one you have, but longer. happy typing.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> How long is the cord?


Sorry for the delay. Would you believe it's only 55 inches?
This beautiful, expensive keyboard has the shortest USB cable I've ever seen on any such peripheral.
I guess I can find a longer mini USB/USB cable on-line, but this is completely ridiculous.
The way my luck's been running this entire year, I have no doubt the cable that came with it is some custom-built cable that's only works with these keyboards.
I even tried a lower USB port to try for a little slack and it only works in the topmost port, of course.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 10ft Cable
> it will work exactly the same as the one you have, but longer. happy typing.


Thank you!
I missed your post earlier. Now I.E. keeps cutting out.
I'm going to order a pair of those cables right now. Then I think I'll go to bed and try to forget today.


----------



## JayKthnx

nope, it's just a regular 5 pin usb mini cable. that's why I posted a monoprice 10ft replacement. lol


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Do you know when they put it out last year?
> I just got into keyboards and found every single PBT blank keyset to be out of stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting a bit for my bday to come closer, and then I'm going to get my YOTS in blues.


Close to the of the year IIRC. Seem they made it to the distributors in two batches. Once near the end of last year and a second time near the end of winter earlier this year.


----------



## kzinti1

I found something I thought was long lost, under almost 15 pounds of crap that's accumulated atop my desk since, at least Sept., 2010, according to some papers I found at the bottom of the pile.
If they can't be used just say so and I'll try again later:

 

It'll be quite a while before I can relearn how to use this long lost camera, that I completely forgot I even owned.


----------



## JayKthnx

nice yots. welcome to the club.


----------



## idrivepie

Posted in the other thread a month ago. Ducky Shine 3 MX Greens.


----------



## AJR1775

Nice score. Where did you buy it? MechanicalKeyboards here in the US only had 2 and they were with Green lighting. I see yours is ANSI too, you get it as NCIX?


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> nope, it's just a regular 5 pin usb mini cable. that's why I posted a monoprice 10ft replacement. lol


I was just making sure. I also ordered a pair of these, http://www.monoprice.com/Product/Index?p_id=5449 to go with my long lost camera.
The cable that was with the camera is only 18 inches long and I figured the higher quality cables I ordered would be better for transferring pics to my computer.


----------



## idrivepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Nice score. Where did you buy it? MechanicalKeyboards here in the US only had 2 and they were with Green lighting. I see yours is ANSI too, you get it as NCIX?


NCIX US (shipped from their Canadian warehouse though, had to wait a LONG time). They had like 8 available and then poof, haven't seen any more since then.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idrivepie*
> 
> Posted in the other thread a month ago. Ducky Shine 3 MX Greens.


Nice


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I found something I thought was long lost, under almost 15 pounds of crap that's accumulated atop my desk since, at least Sept., 2010, according to some papers I found at the bottom of the pile.
> If they can't be used just say so and I'll try again later:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be quite a while before I can relearn how to use this long lost camera, that I completely forgot I even owned.


'

In to the club you go!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idrivepie*
> 
> Posted in the other thread a month ago. Ducky Shine 3 MX Greens.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome!

Nice board mate, mx greens ftw


----------



## idrivepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> '
> 
> In to the club you go!
> Welcome!
> 
> Nice board mate, mx greens ftw


Thanks. MX Green = master race.


----------



## kzinti1

I've been playing with the key binding settings during the various lighting modes, and have found that what's listed in the manual isn't entirely correct.
I.E., during "Breathing Mode", Fn + left or right arrow is supposed to control the Breathing speed but actually does nothing.
While Fn + Up or Down arrow is what really controls the breathing speed. But according to the manual, it's supposed to control the brightness.
I'm thinking that this manual may actually have been written for the regular Ducky 3 and not for the YOTS edition.
Would someone please confirm this?
There are other key bindings that also do not match the manual. I really should've written them down.
If this manual really isn't for the YOTS edition, then where can I find the correct manual?


----------



## zeiferlance

Wow! This is awesome! May I join?
Ducky Shine 3 YOTS #83 - MX Brown

By the way Krullmeister, thanks for your help in the other thread.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JayKthnx

nice low numbered yots. welcome to the club


----------



## zeiferlance

thanks!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeiferlance*
> 
> Wow! This is awesome! May I join?
> Ducky Shine 3 YOTS #83 - MX Brown
> 
> By the way Krullmeister, thanks for your help in the other thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome aboard mate!







Nice to see so many YOTS in this club, does make it hard to try to resit one









And no problems, happy to help!


----------



## JayKthnx

"yacht"s club


----------



## Darylrese

Ok so the firmware update and Fn, alt and number saved my snake colour


----------



## zapfacid

Ordered my Ducky Shine 3 TKL today from MechanicalKeyboards. I searched for the model because I couldn't find anyone that allowed you to preorder and they say it will arrive on the 20th! I don't know I believe that but here's to hoping!


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapfacid*
> 
> Ordered my Ducky Shine 3 TKL today from MechanicalKeyboards. I searched for the model because I couldn't find anyone that allowed you to preorder and they say it will arrive on the 20th! I don't know I believe that but here's to hoping!


MK is pretty good on their estimates. They don't like to over-promise. On a side, here is some more Ducky porn. Put some Shine 2 Dark Greys on the YOTS for giggles. Can't wait until they release some descent Shine Keycap sets.


----------



## Swag

I forgot to report here too, I ordered the Ducky Shine 3 TKL with Cherry MX Blues and Magenta LED. To be honest, I don't know what I'm going to be expecting. My current Ducky has no problem any more after I changed a switch and I cleaned the entire case and PCB in the dishwasher. I guess I'll probably order some nice grey + white keycaps and have it look all sexy like with the magenta leds.









Here's to the new line of Ducky Shines!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Could you tell me at what ISO and f-stop you took those? And did you take them with a longer exposure time then normal? I want to try and get the same effect, with a more realistic picture of the keyboard.


ISO was probably 100 or 200. F-stop was 1.8 shutter speed 30 probably.


----------



## MeanBruce

Wow, I'm blown away, you guys really did some awesome Ducky mods. My keyboard is not as pretty as a Ducky Shine 3, but I still love it, and it's for my work so aesthetics and fun had to come second. I still have my Shine 2 TKL for gaming at night, holding on to it forever.

AJR1775, your boards are simply epic, Florida bro.

Made the standard trip to the hardware/improvement stores Lowes, Home Depot, Ace Hardware and ended up just using some Ducky rectangular sticky feet for my new board, the stock feet are absurd, the keyboard slides all over the desk, shame on PFU/Fujitsu for charging so much and placing substandard feet on these HHKBs.

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_3583_zps57671ef3.jpg.html

The lettered PBT keycaps finally came back in stock and arrived today from EliteKeyboards.com.

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_3569_zps2781a20e.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_3571_zps79fbba01.jpg.html

The key puller that came packaged with the new caps is sharp metal at the ends and I didn't want to risk scratches so just used my Ducky puller, it worked fine.

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_3572_zps9f1558cd.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_2191_zpsace2cd26.jpg.html

So far I only placed the keys I cannot touch type from memory and must look down, I could create some cool patterns with all the extra keys, but for now I'll just keep it simple, functional, and minimalistic to match my industrial-themed build and the way I work.

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_3578_zps20f791f5.jpg.html

Sorry for interrupting your Ducky Club, thought this info might be helpful to anyone thinking of a Happy Hacking Keyboard, I guess I could start a HHKB Club thread but I don't believe anyone would show up.


----------



## AJR1775

Bruce,
I have a Pro Limited Edition with Reds/Blacks/Grays I can part with for a good price











On a side, I have another Dye-Sub PBT G2 Pro incoming, this one with White and Light Gray keycaps in MX Brown, snatched the last one. Love those Dye-Sub PBT keycaps they made this past year, the quality is unparalleled and Ducky had a tough time making them. Apparently their manufacturere had a lot of wastage in the process so they more than likely won't be making them again.


----------



## FeelKun

Sorry for the crappy pics cell phone sucks. Just received it









Ducky shine 3 Magenta LED - Brown Switches. I'm confused on the lighting settings as you can see f2 f3 f4 f6 f7 f8 does not light up. Can someone fill me in on this keyboard xD? I've read the manual i have no idea what USB repeat acceleration is.


----------



## JayKthnx

that has to do with your repeat rate and delay when holding down a key. I don't remember the key combo to change that mode off the top of my head. I'd look at my booklet, but I'm house sitting right now. lol. this razer bwu feels terrible compared to my s3 browns


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics cell phone sucks. Just received it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky shine 3 Magenta LED - Brown Switches. I'm confused on the lighting settings as you can see f2 f3 f4 f6 f7 f8 does not light up. Can someone fill me in on this keyboard xD? I've read the manual i have no idea what USB repeat acceleration is.


Congratz! Also, that is the most often asked question LOL. Hit Fn+F9 to get those F keys to light up.


----------



## JayKthnx

oh yeah that's it. lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Wow, I'm blown away, you guys really did some awesome Ducky mods. My keyboard is not as pretty as a Ducky Shine 3, but I still love it, and it's for my work so aesthetics and fun had to come second. I still have my Shine 2 TKL for gaming at night, holding on to it forever.
> 
> AJR1775, your boards are simply epic, Florida bro.
> 
> Made the standard trip to the hardware/improvement stores Lowes, Home Depot, Ace Hardware and ended up just using some Ducky rectangular sticky feet for my new board, the stock feet are absurd, the keyboard slides all over the desk, shame on PFU/Fujitsu for charging so much and placing substandard feet on these HHKBs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_3583_zps57671ef3.jpg.html
> 
> The lettered PBT keycaps finally came back in stock and arrived today from EliteKeyboards.com.
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_3569_zps2781a20e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_3571_zps79fbba01.jpg.html
> 
> The key puller that came packaged with the new caps is sharp metal at the ends and I didn't want to risk scratches so just used my Ducky puller, it worked fine.
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_3572_zps9f1558cd.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_2191_zpsace2cd26.jpg.html
> 
> So far I only placed the keys I cannot touch type from memory and must look down, I could create some cool patterns with all the extra keys, but for now I'll just keep it simple, functional, and minimalistic to match my industrial-themed build and the way I work.
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_3578_zps20f791f5.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for interrupting your Ducky Club, thought this info might be helpful to anyone thinking of a Happy Hacking Keyboard, I guess I could start a HHKB Club thread but I don't believe anyone would show up.


No worries mate,







You've contributed a lot to this in the other thread. give me a pic of your shine 2 TKL and I'll add ya.

Those keycaps do look really nice, hows' the quality of them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1702292/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics cell phone sucks. Just received it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky shine 3 Magenta LED - Brown Switches. I'm confused on the lighting settings as you can see f2 f3 f4 f6 f7 f8 does not light up. Can someone fill me in on this keyboard xD? I've read the manual i have no idea what USB repeat acceleration is.


Member no. 20! Nice board mate and good choice of LED's


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> No worries mate,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've contributed a lot to this in the other thread. give me a pic of your shine 2 TKL and I'll add ya.
> 
> Those keycaps do look really nice, hows' the quality of them?
> Member no. 20! Nice board mate and good choice of LED's


Thanks dude. First mech keyboard very different.... Not entirely used to it yet. I do enjoy the clicking sound it makes...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Congratz! Also, that is the most often asked question LOL. Hit Fn+F9 to get those F keys to light up.


DUDE you are awesome xD. What about the caps lock and num lock? do they only light up only when pressed?

+rep'd

Few more questions... What is usb acceleration, lol? and what's a way to have multimedia functions such as ( Song changer, mute, volume up, etc). I know you can use FN + del end pg dn.. to up the volume/ lower it. But, I need to be able to change songs while in game xD.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Thanks dude. First mech keyboard very different.... Not entirely used to it yet. I do enjoy the clicking sound it makes...
> DUDE you are awesome xD. What about the caps lock and num lock? do they only light up only when pressed?
> 
> +rep'd
> 
> Few more questions... What is usb acceleration, lol? and what's a way to have multimedia functions such as ( Song changer, mute, volume up, etc). I know you can use FN + del end pg dn.. to up the volume/ lower it. But, I need to be able to change songs while in game xD.
> 
> Thanks again guys!


USB acceleration is how fast it repeats characters when holding down a key. So hold down the "A" key for a second will result in AAAAAAAAAAA instead of AAAAA if you have it on faster repeat rate.

The Shine 3 unfortunately does not have any media keys so you'll have to program the actual media player with macros in order to get those controls.


----------



## JayKthnx

I just tossed media controls onto my mouse. lol

edit: also any big name media player (i.e. itunes, wmp, winamp, etc) should have global hotkeys you can set up for use.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I just tossed media controls onto my mouse. lol
> 
> edit: also any big name media player (i.e. itunes, wmp, winamp, etc) should have global hotkeys you can set up for use.


How? I'm pretty ******ed when it comes to macros lol.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> How? I'm pretty ******ed when it comes to macros lol.


Well what I meant was global hotkeys like JayKthnx mentioned









I'm using Foobar2000 and controol it via the PN layer on my Mini. Should be somewhere in the settings of the player you are using.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> No worries mate,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've contributed a lot to this in the other thread. give me a pic of your shine 2 TKL and I'll add ya.
> 
> Those keycaps do look really nice, hows' the quality of them?
> Member no. 20! Nice board mate and good choice of LED's


Dang! Only 20? I know there are lot more Ducky owners out there on this thread!!!!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Dang! Only 20? I know there are lot more Ducky owners out there on this thread!!!!


Well only 20 people that's added pics and requested to join (yet)









I think we may have to resort to advertising:


----------



## Azefore

Well hopefully I can be added soon, my shine 3 with cherry blues and magenta LEDs shipped today. TN to CT, fingers crossed for one day


----------



## zapfacid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well only 20 people that's added pics and requested to join (yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we may have to resort to advertising:


How do you see who has joined? I will be added soon I think


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well what I meant was global hotkeys like JayKthnx mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Foobar2000 and controol it via the PN layer on my Mini. Should be somewhere in the settings of the player you are using.


Thanks will try. Changing my water in my kit atm.

MIGHTY DUCKS™!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wadec22

ordered a shine 3 to compare to my custom X8. anxious to see which I prefer.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> How? I'm pretty ******ed when it comes to macros lol.


If there are other keys that you don't use like the I.E. windows key, you can download Sharpkeys and change it to another keyboard key. Very easy and simple. Basically changes registry, so back up if wanted.
One thing I'm not sureis if Sharpkeys includes the media keys like volume up or pause. But in my case, since my keyboard does include media keys, Sharpkeys recognizes it and will allow any key to be assigned to that function.

Edit: whoops about the unside down LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> ordered a shine 3 to compare to my custom X8. anxious to see which I prefer.


Please do! I was torn between the two, but now I'm more toward the YOTS version.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> ordered a shine 3 to compare to my custom X8. anxious to see which I prefer.


Max makes a good board. However, I think the Ducky has a better minimalist look with regards to the case. The font type and size on the keycaps is better on the Ducky and the quality of the ABS keycaps I find to be better.


----------



## MrSleepin

Bought me a Ducky 3! just waiting for it to get here!

stoked!


----------



## whocaifeng

yes,I hope it isn't $250 like the ones linked in that site. If it is, I'll stick with this Ducky and my Majestouch.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I'll be joining this club once my Ducky 3 YOTS edition arrives!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapfacid*
> 
> How do you see who has joined? I will be added soon I think


Check the OP!









Still waiting for my damn Poker / ducky mini case to show up... Last update was that they were about 70% done with the CNC cutting and some cases was shipped to be anodized.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Check the OP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my damn Poker / ducky mini case to show up... Last update was that they were about 70% done with the CNC cutting and some cases was shipped to be anodized.


That's going to look crazy sweet! If I'd known about it in time I would of ordered one as well.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> That's going to look crazy sweet! If I'd known about it in time I would of ordered one as well.


I know right?!

I just stumbled over it and managed to place a last minute order. Really happy I did.

Still waiting for some things from MDPC-X so I can finally start to do some work on my USB cables as well. But I'm really looking forward to putting this keyboard in it's proper housing!


----------



## niomosy

G2 Pro ordered. Now to wait for it to arrive.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niomosy*
> 
> G2 Pro ordered. Now to wait for it to arrive.


Which one? I have one with white and light gray dye-sub PBT keycaps comiing tomorrow.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Which one? I have one with white and light gray dye-sub PBT keycaps comiing tomorrow.


I'm really tempted to pick up another G2Pro with MX whites, but I really shouldn't


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> That's going to look crazy sweet! If I'd known about it in time I would of ordered one as well.


Seems like you are in luck

They've put the case on sale on massdrop as well

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tex-metal-case

Edit: seems like they removed it already.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Seems like you are in luck
> 
> They've put the case on sale on massdrop as well
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tex-metal-case
> 
> Edit: seems like they removed it already.


LOL....oh well. As for the MX White/Clears, if you've never tried them then you certainly should score that board. My favorite switch thus far, shame it's not more readily available. Next on the list for me are MX Greens. I think I'd end up liking those the most if I actually tried them.


----------



## Paradigm84

I didn't know Ducky had any MX White boards out, only seen them on KBT boards so far.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> LOL....oh well. As for the MX White/Clears, if you've never tried them then you certainly should score that board. My favorite switch thus far, shame it's not more readily available. Next on the list for me are MX Greens. I think I'd end up liking those the most if I actually tried them.


I think my next board should be with MX Clears as I think the Whites might actually feel a bit too close to my MX greens to actually be worth getting another one for. Plus it has the same grey on grey color as my current G2Pro has, if it had the White/grey scheme as yours does than I might consider it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I didn't know Ducky had any MX White boards out, only seen them on KBT boards so far.v


The PBT G2pro's got all the fun ones


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I think my next board should be with MX Clears as I think the Whites might actually feel a bit too close to my MX greens to actually be worth getting another one for. Plus it has the same grey on grey color as my current G2Pro has, if it had the White/grey scheme as yours does than I might consider it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PBT G2pro's got all the fun ones


Same story here stateside except they only shipped Clears and Greens, no Whites. When you said Whites I thought you were referring to Clears. Did they ship Greens over to Europe?

And yes, it sucks that those vaunted switch versions are provided with just Dark Grey on all the keycaps. The MX Green is available as Dark Grey only as well. The other two schemes are awesome enough and the quality of those keycaps are awesome enough to justify another board to get a set of keycaps you don't have already.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Same story here stateside except they only shipped Clears and Greens, no Whites. When you said Whites I thought you were referring to Clears. Did they ship Greens over to Europe?
> 
> And yes, it sucks that those vaunted switch versions are provided with just Dark Grey on all the keycaps. The MX Green is available as Dark Grey only as well. The other two schemes are awesome enough and the quality of those keycaps are awesome enough to justify another board to get a set of keycaps you don't have already.


Yep, MX Greens and MX whites as well as the other regular "pleb" switches ;P. That's for the Nordic region though, can't say how it looked for the other european layouts.

We actually have one last one (turns out we have 6 of them o.o) of the MX white ones in stock in our main warehouse at the place I work at. However I can't justify spending another $150 on a keyboard at the moment. Planning on picking up some watercooling stuff next month which feels a bit more tempting than another keyboard









I don't think we've sold a single one of the MX White ones actually and we've had them in stock for quite some time. Doubt they'll sell out any time soon so I can wait


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yep, MX Greens and MX whites as well as the other regular "pleb" switches ;P. That's for the Nordic region though, can't say how it looked for the other european layouts.
> 
> We actually have one last one (turns out we have 6 of them o.o) of the MX white ones in stock in our main warehouse at the place I work at. However I can't justify spending another $150 on a keyboard at the moment. Planning on picking up some watercooling stuff next month which feels a bit more tempting than another keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we've sold a single one of the MX White ones actually and we've had them in stock for quite some time. Doubt they'll sell out any time soon so I can wait


So, I got the board today. Really do love these Dye-Sub keycaps. They change both the feel and the sound on every switch when compared to the ABS keycaps. This particular board has MX Browns and while I liked them before, I like them even more now with these keycaps.

The grey isn't exactly grey either. Both the light Grey and dark Grey dye-subs have a slightly pastel'ish tinge to them. As if a little bit of Olive or Brown was mixed in there. The light Grey look more Cream or Beige and the dark Grey look more Olive. Speaking of color representation, the White is also more of a Bone White or Off White color. So, it seems that the same side effects that I've seen people have when they dye their PBT keycaps in RIT dye translate over the Dye-Sub process Ducky used where the colors come out looking more pastel-like.


----------



## buildmeacomp

2108s blue switch. hi guys


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> So, I got the board today. Really do love these Dye-Sub keycaps. They change both the feel and the sound on every switch when compared to the ABS keycaps. This particular board has MX Browns and while I liked them before, I like them even more now with these keycaps.
> 
> The grey isn't exactly grey either. Both the light Grey and dark Grey dye-subs have a slightly pastel'ish tinge to them. As if a little bit of Olive or Brown was mixed in there. The light Grey look more Cream or Beige and the dark Grey look more Olive. Speaking of color representation, the White is also more of a Bone White or Off White color. So, it seems that the same side effects that I've seen people have when they dye their PBT keycaps in RIT dye translate over the Dye-Sub process Ducky used where the colors come out looking more pastel-like.


My keycaps are PBT dye-sublimated also and appear "Hospital White" to my eyes. They also feel very aggressive to the touch, much improved over ABS, they add a slight tactile grip and a few grams of substantial weight, yet still glide so smoothly, glide performance and feather tip tactility means everything at this level.

I keep remembering that old saying my grandfather taught me, "Once you go PBT, you never go back", we are still talking about keyboards right?

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_3571_zps79fbba01.jpg.html


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> So, I got the board today. Really do love these Dye-Sub keycaps. They change both the feel and the sound on every switch when compared to the ABS keycaps. This particular board has MX Browns and while I liked them before, I like them even more now with these keycaps.
> 
> The grey isn't exactly grey either. Both the light Grey and dark Grey dye-subs have a slightly pastel'ish tinge to them. As if a little bit of Olive or Brown was mixed in there. The light Grey look more Cream or Beige and the dark Grey look more Olive. Speaking of color representation, the White is also more of a Bone White or Off White color. So, it seems that the same side effects that I've seen people have when they dye their PBT keycaps in RIT dye translate over the Dye-Sub process Ducky used where the colors come out looking more pastel-like.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> My keycaps are PBT dye-sublimated also and appear "Hospital White" to my eyes. They also feel very aggressive to the touch, much improved over ABS, they add a slight tactile grip and a few grams of substantial weight, yet still glide so smoothly, glide performance and feather tip tactility means everything at this level.
> 
> I keep remembering that old saying my grandfather taught me, "Once you go PBT, you never go back", we are still talking about keyboards right?
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_3571_zps79fbba01.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yea, thick PBT caps are otherworldly, I got bored of my MX blue board but when I added some of my thick PBT caps it felt much much nicer. Gonna look for an ANSI board next I think, want something I can easily find keycap sets for. ISO caps are a pain in the PCB to find.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildmeacomp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2108s blue switch. hi guys


You're in!


----------



## Azefore

Ok so not one day shipping as I was hoping for but 1.5 will do









As my first mechanical I've got to say it's a great experience so far. My wpm has jumped a significant bit already from transitioning off my older membrane board.

Construction is great, hefty, I can imagine now why people want the YOTS edition of this lol.

Last thing, magenta LEDs are a bit on the pink side for me and I saw a thread elsewhere about it. I guess it's different from the dark purple that was used in the Shine II but with a light blue on the spacebar it can pull off an 80s vibe so a-ok with me.


Ducky Shine 3 - Magenta LED/Cherry MX Blue


----------



## niomosy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *niomosy*
> 
> G2 Pro ordered. Now to wait for it to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? I have one with white and light gray dye-sub PBT keycaps comiing tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Picked up this one with the gray/blue keycaps combination. It's shipped and should be here Tuesday.


----------



## MrSleepin

just got mine in the mail today! very excited about it! love it so far...

blue led's with cherry blues!

*click click click!*

swoon.

made an instavideo!
http://instagram.com/p/fmZq8zHH-h/


----------



## Narokuu

Shine 2 with Blues, Love my Ducky, Sign me up!


----------



## zflamewing

I have a Ducky Shine 2 Purple/Pink LEDs with MX Blues.


----------



## Tatakai All

Finally a Ducky Club! I've got a Shine zero mx blues and a 9008G2 mx browns (both OCN Editions), although atm I only have a pic of my 9008G2.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 - Magenta LED/Cherry MX Blue


#

Whether its Pink or Magneta, that still looks absolutely beautiful


----------



## kim jong so ill

Just arrived earlier today... YOTS #508 accounted for


----------



## Krullmeister

6 new members added


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> 6 new members added


Moving on up.


----------



## niomosy

Just got mine. Not quite as fast on Reds as I am on Alps creams. Easier to type on than my MS Ergo 4k. Though I admit, I miss the slope on the MS. Ducky needs to make an MS Ergo style keyboard in reds and I would be quite happy.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Moving on up.


For sure!

btw welcome to all new members









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niomosy*
> 
> Just got mine. Not quite as fast on Reds as I am on Alps creams. Easier to type on than my MS Ergo 4k. Though I admit, I miss the slope on the MS. Ducky needs to make an MS Ergo style keyboard in reds and I would be quite happy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're in!


----------



## 298703

After having the YOTS for a while now, I want to spice things up a bit. Does anyone know where I can find the Nordic Ducky Skull Keycaps for purchase from the UK? They look really nice and seem like they would be a great addition to the board.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> After having the YOTS for a while now, I want to spice things up a bit. Does anyone know where I can find the Nordic Ducky Skull Keycaps for purchase from the UK? They look really nice and seem like they would be a great addition to the board.


I doubt you can find them from a reseller in the UK, however you can get it from www.teraset.net/ducky.php which most likely would be the best bet for getting one anyway.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niomosy*
> 
> Just got mine. Not quite as fast on Reds as I am on Alps creams. Easier to type on than my MS Ergo 4k. Though I admit, I miss the slope on the MS. Ducky needs to make an MS Ergo style keyboard in reds and I would be quite happy.


I have that set of Dye-Sub PBTs, mixing the Blue ones with the White Dye-Sub PBTs and painting the case cover in a cream/khaki color using Krylon Fusion for plastics. Should be all nice and done come tomorrow.


----------



## ranpha

My keyboard - Ducky Shine 3 YOTS Red Switch.


----------



## MeanBruce

May God please bless the Nordics ISO Love.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranpha*
> 
> My keyboard - Ducky Shine 3 YOTS Red Switch.


Absolutely Perfect. Your board is pure heaven.


----------



## geogga

Ranpha, name of keycap set? Looks beautiful.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I doubt you can find them from a reseller in the UK, however you can get it from www.teraset.net/ducky.php which most likely would be the best bet for getting one anyway.


Thank you for this! I will definitely be purchasing one/some in the future.


----------



## geogga

Hey have you guys seen the transparent acrylic wrist rest by Ducky?
Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Hey have you guys seen the transparent acrylic wrist rest by Ducky?
> Can't find it anywhere.


I have one











Right now they are a limited production run and are only being sold from www.teraset.net/ducky.php

Well worth it though, feels amazing to use all though it's a bit of a pain to keep it looking good. I recommend getting a microfiber cloth and keep it close to your desk


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now they are a limited production run and are only being sold from www.teraset.net/ducky.php
> 
> Well worth it though, feels amazing to use all though it's a bit of a pain to keep it looking good. I recommend getting a microfiber cloth and keep it close to your desk


Does it feel as good as the other one they sell? cant imagine acrylic being very comfortable.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> I have that set of Dye-Sub PBTs, mixing the Blue ones with the White Dye-Sub PBTs and painting the case cover in a cream/khaki color using Krylon Fusion for plastics. Should be all nice and done come tomorrow.


The Krylon Fusion is nice. Gotta layer it a few time though with mulitple quick passes. After a few solid coats I'm going to polish it out with my Dremel using a super soft buffing wheel. Just dropped the top back on for a quick pic then back to coating.


----------



## AJR1775

Also, the MaxKeyboards novelty keycaps are a good match for the Ducky Black ABS keycaps. They just added Zodiac keycaps to their line up this past week too. Here is a link to the site: http://www.maxkeyboard.com/keyboard-parts/key-cap.html

They are mostly sized to fit the top two rows and the one Portal set is designed for the most bottom row. Here is a closeup of my YOTS with them on. The keycaps are great quality. Different finish to the touch and they sit about 1mm higher than the Ducky because of stem cross supports being thicker..


----------



## geogga

Which keyboard did you spray paint? It's obviously plastic but just wondering.
Also, did you use a primer and clear coat finish?
Last time u pi clearcoated something, it went bad and I'm in need for a nice smooth finish to any surface I'm painting.

EDIT: last time I* clearcoated...
Dumb autocorrect on my iPad.

DOUBLE EDIT: just saw those zodiac symbols. Really like them and might get them for my future YOTS for F1-12
Wil try to find a sleep button so it sleeps my computer, if not I'll get the power on button.
unfortunately it is universally impossible to turn on a computer with a key press, and if it did I would run to get the power button.

Also, I found 1 keycap set with weapon symbols, on QWERkeys.uk which has guns and stuff which fit a 1-5 configuration. Can't find anything else...


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Which keyboard did you spray paint? It's obviously plastic but just wondering.
> Also, did you use a primer and clear coat finish?
> Last time u pi clearcoated something, it went bad and I'm in need for a nice smooth finish to any surface I'm painting.
> 
> EDIT: last time I* clearcoated...
> Dumb autocorrect on my iPad.


One of the G2 Pro that I have. No primer needed, hence the Krylon Fusion. It's suppose to bond to plastic and it so it does.









For smoother finish I'm going to use a wheel buffer, has to be very soft though, on my Dremel in order to get an even and finished look.


----------



## geogga

Yes I know, I have it too as it spray painted some of my xbox controllers. But I was a novice and fked it up because i used masking tape to cover some parts down and did a design but spray painted more because I was a dummy.


----------



## Nivacs

I have a Ducky zero. best keyboard I have ever owned


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Which keyboard did you spray paint? It's obviously plastic but just wondering.
> Also, did you use a primer and clear coat finish?
> Last time u pi clearcoated something, it went bad and I'm in need for a nice smooth finish to any surface I'm painting.
> 
> EDIT: last time I* clearcoated...
> Dumb autocorrect on my iPad.
> 
> DOUBLE EDIT: just saw those zodiac symbols. Really like them and might get them for my future YOTS for F1-12
> Wil try to find a sleep button so it sleeps my computer, if not I'll get the power on button.
> unfortunately it is universally impossible to turn on a computer with a key press, and if it did I would run to get the power button.
> 
> Also, I found 1 keycap set with weapon symbols, on QWERkeys.uk which has guns and stuff which fit a 1-5 configuration. Can't find anything else...


You can do wake-up via BIOS for your system to snap back on after a key press or mouse movement. Most mid-level motherboards and up have this feature. It won't do if your system is completely turned off, only if it's in suspend or in some power-saving mode.


----------



## ranpha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Absolutely Perfect. Your board is pure heaven.


Its the side-printed PBT keycaps from taobao - http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w5846857-3283067368.11.eRzcoi&id=14011959835


----------



## Matt-Matt

Wanted to get a Ducky Shine II for ages, didn't have the money/want when they were out..

Local online store started selling them again for a bit, (Cherry MX Blue with Red LED's) so I used my uni savings fund..

1/3rd of is :s

Anyway, coming from a G510 here. Gonna miss her, I know I will.



Enough proof?


----------



## 187x

I just pre ordered a Ducky Shine 3 TKL with blue LED and cherry MX red switches last saturday from mechanical keyboards.com,I'll be posting pics when ever I get it.


----------



## geogga

Sucks that teraset's shipping is sky high, it costs more than the actual product... shipping is 35£ and the wrist rest is 31£. Well I love in America so that's why...but still that is outrageous....costs almost the same as the RMA shipping for my 900D..and it's like friking 50 pounds and a goliath of a case. Will ducky restock this keyboard on other websites or is this the only one?


----------



## AJR1775

Came out just as intended. After 3 coats, making very quick passes(they have to be fast), I sanded it down with very fine grain sand paper to smooth things out and then applied two more coats. Really love it.

Lots of light in the picture, will have to take a better pic tomorrow during the day.



Edit: Here is a better one.


----------



## DuckySchmucky

Want a Ducky very badly


----------



## niomosy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> I have that set of Dye-Sub PBTs, mixing the Blue ones with the White Dye-Sub PBTs and painting the case cover in a cream/khaki color using Krylon Fusion for plastics. Should be all nice and done come tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> The Krylon Fusion is nice. Gotta layer it a few time though with mulitple quick passes. After a few solid coats I'm going to polish it out with my Dremel using a super soft buffing wheel. Just dropped the top back on for a quick pic then back to coating.
Click to expand...

I like the blue/white combo. To me it looks a bit better than the blue/gray combo.


----------



## Krullmeister

Updated OP with 2 more members. Welcome guys!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Does it feel as good as the other one they sell? cant imagine acrylic being very comfortable.


I quite like it actually, I prefer it over my leather one but it does have a tendency to become a little greasy so I keep a microfiber cloth close. Other than that it's great!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> The Krylon Fusion is nice. Gotta layer it a few time though with mulitple quick passes. After a few solid coats I'm going to polish it out with my Dremel using a super soft buffing wheel. Just dropped the top back on for a quick pic then back to coating.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job mate, really liking that sand color actually. I'm tempted to paint my G2PRO case but just not sure what color to go with though.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ISO was probably 100 or 200. F-stop was 1.8 shutter speed 30 probably.


Sweet thanks.


----------



## Gregaroon

Do you think that grey key caps would look awesome with my Shine 3 Blue LEDs? I might get a set, and have a combination of black and grey.


----------



## nazarein

OCN Edition Ducky (MX Blue)


Ducky Shine 2 (MX Red)


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazarein*
> 
> 
> OCN Edition Ducky (MX Blue)
> 
> 
> Ducky Shine 2 (MX Red)


Nice keyboards!


----------



## twerk

Ducky Shine 3 w/white backlight and MX Browns on the way, will post pics on arrival









EDIT: I'm having second thoughts about whether I should have gone for the YOTS version. Is there anything different other than the space bar?


----------



## Microx256

from top to bottom: G2Pro OCN edition, Shine 2, Shine 1









Main keyboard: Shine 2, red led, mx red switches
Server "Console" keyboard: G2Pro OCN edition, mx black switches
Girlfriends keyboard: Shine 1, red led, mx red switches


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 w/white backlight and MX Browns on the way, will post pics on arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm having second thoughts about whether I should have gone for the YOTS version. Is there anything different other than the space bar?


The yots edition has an aluminum case, only white backlighting other than space bar, the character for snake etched on it above the arrow keys and is individually numbered from 1-999. Other than the limited number, pretty much all cosmetic.


----------



## MeanBruce

wow


----------



## zflamewing

The aluminum case is what has me considering the YOTS edition. I'd really like a nice shell for my Shine2.


----------



## Brutuz

Just ordered a YOTS with Cherry Blues, should be here on the 6th.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Just ordered a YOTS with Cherry Blues, should be here on the 6th.


You will be most satisfied. Finest keyboard top chassis cover, ever! Love the way Blues sound and feel on it as well. The board is definitely weapon's grade, you could literally bludgeon someone to death with it. Like seriously, not joking. Should come with a warning label.....don't throw at head or something like that.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazarein*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN Edition Ducky (MX Blue)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky Shine 2 (MX Red)


Nice boards mate, welcome in!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 w/white backlight and MX Browns on the way, will post pics on arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm having second thoughts about whether I should have gone for the YOTS version. Is there anything different other than the space bar?


Like the others have said, it has a really really nice aluminium shell on it and it makes a world of difference to the feel of the board. If I didn't have my keyboards already I'd get a YOTS faster than you can say aluminium keyboard is best keyboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from top to bottom: G2Pro OCN edition, Shine 2, Shine 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main keyboard: Shine 2, red led, mx red switches
> Server "Console" keyboard: G2Pro OCN edition, mx black switches
> Girlfriends keyboard: Shine 1, red led, mx red switches


Welcome neighbor! Glad to see those OCN ed's finding their way up here









Also guys.... look what came in the mail today!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Nice boards mate, welcome in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the others have said, it has a really really nice aluminium shell on it and it makes a world of difference to the feel of the board. If I didn't have my keyboards already I'd get a YOTS faster than you can say aluminium keyboard is best keyboard.
> Welcome neighbor! Glad to see those OCN ed's finding their way up here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also guys.... look what came in the mail today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow! Looks SWEET!!!


----------



## twerk

Anyone noticed this page on the Ducky website for the "G2 Pro Zone"?
http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/G2_Pro_Press.html


----------



## Paradigm84

Interesting that they used MX Dark Greys on the MX Red board instead of all MX Blacks for some of the modifiers and other non-character keys.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Interesting that they used MX Dark Greys on the MX Red board instead of all MX Blacks for some of the modifiers and other non-character keys.


I can't tell if they're using Clears or Whites on the MX Brown board, I'm assuming it's Clears as they are pretty similar in feel to Browns.

If that is the case then it would be a really nice feeling board, giving the spacebar and other keys a slightly more tactile feel.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I can't tell if they're using Clears or Whites on the MX Brown board, I'm assuming it's Clears as they are pretty similar in feel to Browns.
> 
> If that is the case then it would be a really nice feeling board, giving the spacebar and other keys a slightly more tactile feel.


Yeah it'll be MX Clears, MX Whites would be pretty weird to type with alongside MX Browns.


----------



## advion

So I finally hopped on the Ducky train and bought a Ducky Zero Shine with Browns. Holy **** it is so delightful to type on.


----------



## hakz

Wild ducky spotted!











Hakz - Zero DK2108 - MX Blues


----------



## Swag

It looks like it's in a cage!

Sorry but I'm going to have to call PETA on you!


----------



## hakz

I may have to transfer it to a secure-r location soon, it keeps on escaping the bars, always shifting to a good position, enters the garden and never seems to take a pause or break. it's darn tough, but it's fine, because it's home.









it knows some tricks too! it can roll over!


----------



## Swag

Sounds good.







That's a 60% right?


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> Wild ducky spotted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hakz - Zero DK2108 - MX Blues


I picked up a Ducky 2108 with MX Blacks this weekend at Microcenter. This is a very solid and well made keyboard, I would say it is definitely a step up from my Rosewill with Reds. I have heard from more than one source that these keyboards may be discontinued, so if your thinking about getting one I would recommend you do it sooner than later.


----------



## zflamewing

I thought they just released the zero backlit wouldn't make sense to disco them so soon unless they're LE.


----------



## JayKthnx

got my keycaps.
they so sexy.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> got my keycaps.
> they so sexy.












Looks SWEET!
By the way, has anyone figured out how to mod the Ducky Shine 3 firmware?
I also think that they released the processor spec in the keyboard on their Facebook... Cannot remember what it was though...


----------



## twerk

Guys, I'm looking at getting some keycaps for my Shine 3 YOTS, just have a couple of questions.

I'm going to buy either these:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-037-DK&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2455
or these:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-036-DK&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2455

Will the backlight show through the etched character on the side?
What's the difference between ABS and PBT keycaps and what type are the stock keycaps?

Thanks









(don't worry I won't be replacing the spacebar!)


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Guys, I'm looking at getting some keycaps for my Shine 3 YOTS, just have a couple of questions.
> 
> I'm going to buy either these:
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-037-DK&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2455
> or these:
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-036-DK&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2455
> 
> Will the backlight show through the etched character on the side?
> What's the difference between ABS and PBT keycaps and what type are the stock keycaps?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't worry I won't be replacing the spacebar!)


I do not think that it will shine through the letters as those key caps are not specifically made for back lit keyboards. The difference between ABS and PBT is the PBT is higher quality and longer lasting, but have a different feel from the ABS caps.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> I do not think that it will shine through the letters as those key caps are not specifically made for back lit keyboards. The difference between ABS and PBT is the PBT is higher quality and longer lasting, but have a different feel from the ABS caps.


Thanks for the reply. Do you know what kind of keycaps the stock keyboard uses? I'm keeping the spacebar so I don't want different feeling keys.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Do you know what kind of keycaps the stock keyboard uses? I'm keeping the spacebar so I don't want different feeling keys.


I think ABS.


----------



## adamhari25

Hello friends, there are now ducky shine 3 rubber duck editions up for preorder at NCIX. They come in both yellow and white led, but the white led don't offer as many switch types. I grabbed an MX blue, can't wait to try it out as it will be my first mechanical keyboard. I don't work for NCIX, it's just a heads up because they're limited.

Cheers


----------



## Paradigm84

There are no pictures on NCIX it seems, but I believe they will be these:


----------



## shredzy

So am I the only one contemplating selling my ducky shine 3 for a YOTS edition? I can get one RIGHT NOW but I'll be losing at least $140


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> So am I the only one contemplating selling my ducky shine 3 for a YOTS edition? I can get one RIGHT NOW but I'll be losing at least $140


I cancelled my original Shine 3 order in favour of the Snake, no regrets









Although I'm not sure it's worth losing $140.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I cancelled my original Shine 3 order in favour of the Snake, no regrets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm not sure it's worth losing $140.


To late, I honestly couldn't help myself but drool over the cosmetic feature of the YOTS....that alloy metal casing, I hate expensive hobbies


----------



## zflamewing

If I didn't have a Ducky Shine already I'd be getting the YOTS edition hands down.


----------



## JayKthnx

I've been trying to pawn my shine 3 off on my girlfriend to justify getting a yots. lol.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *advion*
> 
> So I finally hopped on the Ducky train and bought a Ducky Zero Shine with Browns. Holy **** it is so delightful to type on.


Get some pics mate!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> Wild ducky spotted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hakz - Zero DK2108 - MX Blues


Hakz!
Welcome aboard fellow Graphite owner!

Nice board, not too often you see the Ducky in it's natural habitat ;D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> got my keycaps.
> they so sexy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good, a bit busy for my taste but it is a really nice purple color the caps got!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Guys, I'm looking at getting some keycaps for my Shine 3 YOTS, just have a couple of questions.
> 
> I'm going to buy either these:
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-037-DK&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2455
> or these:
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-036-DK&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2455
> 
> Will the backlight show through the etched character on the side?
> What's the difference between ABS and PBT keycaps and what type are the stock keycaps?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't worry I won't be replacing the spacebar!)


nope, they won't shine through, it's just etched so that you can feel the letter and not really see it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> To late, I honestly couldn't help myself but drool over the cosmetic feature of the YOTS....that alloy metal casing, I hate expensive hobbies


I doubt you'll be disappointed. I've been contemplating a YOTS one for quite a while but they don't have any interesting switch types that I'd want so it just isn't really worth it for me. Can't go wrong with aluminium though!


----------



## cab2

New Ducky shine 3 here. Occasionally I type characters and I get 2 or 3 insteaddd. Is there a way to stopp this thiss ?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> New Ducky shine 3 here. Occasionally I type characters and I get 2 or 3 insteaddd. Is there a way to stopp this thiss ?


Are you using MX Reds? I had that problem with my old MX Red keyboard, after a while your fingers learn where the actuation point and it stops happening. Although it wasn't that bad, unless you're exaggerating


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Are you using MX Reds? I had that problem with my old MX Red keyboard, after a while your fingers learn where the actuation point and it stops happening. Although it wasn't that bad, unless you're exaggerating


Thank you, no it's Brown. It's replacing a Filco brown so I'm quite used to these switches. I think it has to do with the USB Key Rollover NKRO, whatever that is. Can I just disable it ?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Thank you, no it's Brown. It's replacing a Filco brown so I'm quite used to these switches. I think it has to do with the USB Key Rollover NKRO, whatever that is. Can I just disable it ?


One of the dipswitches on the bottom should de activate it, no idea which one it is on the shine 3 though


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> New Ducky shine 3 here. Occasionally I type characters and I get 2 or 3 insteaddd. Is there a way to stopp this thiss ?


Shine 3 has USB Acceleration: Adjustable USB repeat delay time and USB repeat rate. I would assume it's this which is causing it, too fast repeat rate. I don't have the Shine 3, so I don't know how to change it. It should be in the manual though.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> Shine 3 has USB Acceleration: Adjustable USB repeat delay time and USB repeat rate. I would assume it's this which is causing it, too fast repeat rate. I don't have the Shine 3, so I don't know how to change it. It should be in the manual though.


I definitively agree with this guy, doesn't sound like a hardware fault or anything like that, just the adjustable repeat rate! There have been a few people with similar issues but when they changed that it turned out okay again!


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I thought they just released the zero backlit wouldn't make sense to disco them so soon unless they're LE.


I was referring to 2108 non led models. I can't stand the leds.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

So I am new to mechanical keyboards and really liked the Ducky Shine that had multiple different LED lits (blue, green, red, white, orange). What model Ducky Shine is it where you can have each key a different color? For example "G" could be blue and "H" could be green...you get the idea. I've looked at the Shine 3 and the Shine 3 Snake and it seems like the Snake model is the one I'm describing. But I see they are numbered so that looks like I won't be able to get one. Can the Shine 3 do the multi lights for each key? Or is the whole keyboard the same color at one time?


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> So I am new to mechanical keyboards and really liked the Ducky Shine that had multiple different LED lits (blue, green, red, white, orange). What model Ducky Shine is it where you can have each key a different color? For example "G" could be blue and "H" could be green...you get the idea. I've looked at the Shine 3 and the Shine 3 Snake and it seems like the Snake model is the one I'm describing. But I see they are numbered so that looks like I won't be able to get one. Can the Shine 3 do the multi lights for each key? Or is the whole keyboard the same color at one time?


As far as I know, there are no "multicolor" Ducky keyboards available at the moment (apart from the space bar in Shine 3). Some promo keyboards used just for show have indeed multiple different colors on them, to show all the color choices available without needing to have like 10 keyboards for each to show a color.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> As far as I know, there are no "multicolor" Ducky keyboards available at the moment (apart from the space bar in Shine 3). Some promo keyboards used just for show have indeed multiple different colors on them, to show all the color choices available without needing to have like 10 keyboards for each to show a color.


Ahhhh man. So I have to choose one color and that's it? That's a little disappointing.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> As far as I know, there are no "multicolor" Ducky keyboards available at the moment (apart from the space bar in Shine 3). Some promo keyboards used just for show have indeed multiple different colors on them, to show all the color choices available without needing to have like 10 keyboards for each to show a color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh man. So I have to choose one color and that's it? That's a little disappointing.
Click to expand...

As far as I know, yes. Though, I am not entirely sure if there are some very special limited-edition models or so..


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> As far as I know, yes. Though, I am not entirely sure if there are some very special limited-edition models or so..


Alright thanks for clearing that up. Now I just need to decide on a color (probably purple) and what switch type.
+rep

Do you by chance know what switches are the most popular or most used for gaming? I was considering the brown switches since it seems to balance typing and gaming.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> As far as I know, yes. Though, I am not entirely sure if there are some very special limited-edition models or so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright thanks for clearing that up. Now I just need to decide on a color (probably purple) and what switch type.
> +rep
> 
> Do you by chance know what switches are the most popular or most used for gaming? I was considering the brown switches since it seems to balance typing and gaming.
Click to expand...

Well, in my opinion, there's no "correct answer" to "which is the best", you gotta just try it yourself to see. I personally prefer linear switches (Red and Black) because they push down "smoothly" (some people then again hate this..), when mostly the other types of switches, you first "push harder" and then suddenly the switch goes down easier (which again, some people (including me) hate). I use Red switches on my 'main keyboard', because red switches need less force then blacks to push down.

I have tried mx red, black, blue, brown and clear switch types, and prefer linear switches, because the non-linear switches reminds me too much of the crappy rubber dome keyboards..









However, to give some sort of "possible answer"; I have heard lots of people recommending brown switches if you are not "entirely sure" and can't test the switches anywhere, or are new to mechanical keyboards.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> Well, in my opinion, there's no "correct answer" to "which is the best", you gotta just try it yourself to see. I personally prefer linear switches (Red and Black) because they push down "smoothly" (some people then again hate this..), when mostly the other types of switches, you first "push harder" and then suddenly the switch goes down easier (which again, some people (including me) hate). I use Red switches on my 'main keyboard', because red switches need less force then blacks to push down.
> 
> I have tried mx red, black, blue, brown and clear switch types, and prefer linear switches, because the non-linear switches reminds me too much of the crappy rubber dome keyboards..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, to give some sort of "possible answer"; I have heard lots of people recommending brown switches if you are not "entirely sure" and can't test the switches anywhere, or are new to mechanical keyboards.


Yes, I don't really have a ton of places to test them. I can test a Corsair K95 which uses mx red switches and so far it seems I'll either go with red, black or brown. Will go try the red switches soon to get an idea of the feel.


----------



## Krullmeister

There has been some limited edition models with a whole bunch of colors and different switches that correspond to those colors however you could not change the colour of the led. There are some limitations that prohibit rgb leds for these types of keyboards.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=291

In terms of switches it's up to you, I love the heavy switches (mx black, green etc) but a lot of people complain that it's fatiguing to use.


----------



## JayKthnx

You can buy a switch sample pack from either maxkeyboards or wasd for around $10usd to help you figure out what you like.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Hakz!
> Welcome aboard fellow Graphite owner!
> 
> Nice board, not too often you see the Ducky in it's natural habitat ;D


hey krully, mine's mx blues, as posted.









can't wait for the taiho keycas


----------



## Brutuz

So, I got mail today.


----------



## dyscreet

Nice keyboard! I'm looking to get a Shine 3, but ordered a sampler kit from Max to try the switches out first as this will be my first mechanical. I'm thinking I might like the blues, but I can't find them in stock anywhere. How long does it usually take for mechanicalkeyboards.com to usually get stock in?

Edit: said screw it and bought a Shine 3 with browns, gets here Thursday. Looks like an awesome keyboard and will be my first mechanical. Really looking forward to using it with SC2.


----------



## JayKthnx

Ducky is doing a giveaway for a butterboard and mousepad.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> So I am new to mechanical keyboards and really liked the Ducky Shine that had multiple different LED lits (blue, green, red, white, orange). What model Ducky Shine is it where you can have each key a different color? For example "G" could be blue and "H" could be green...you get the idea. I've looked at the Shine 3 and the Shine 3 Snake and it seems like the Snake model is the one I'm describing. But I see they are numbered so that looks like I won't be able to get one. Can the Shine 3 do the multi lights for each key? Or is the whole keyboard the same color at one time?


What your looking for is the *Shine II 78* edition keyboard. It's very rare and we're I come from its being sold. It's around $140 on the link I gave above.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> hey krully, mine's mx blues, as posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for the taiho keycas


Sorry man, I'm just blind









Fixed now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I got mail today.


Nice board mate, consider yourself IN!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Ducky is doing a giveaway for a butterboard and mousepad.


Thanks for that link, definitively posting a pic in there, want that board badly. +rep


----------



## Krullmeister

double post


----------



## JayKthnx

interesting freebie for a couple keycaps here.
not sure how long is left on it though.


----------



## geogga

Hey guys, so we're nearing the end of the year and people have said they restock some of their inventory, and the main ones I want is the blank black keycap set.
I plan on buying both together so they get shipped together and I can switch keys. Main reason is because I want to have a nice glowing backlight effect like this: .
Will the blank black keycap (http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=12025) will I create that effect?

So does any one have a ETA on the restock?


----------



## JayKthnx

Mechanicalkeyboards.com only has two yots with cherry blues left. If you're serious about getting one, you should act soon. They've already said that's all they're getting.


----------



## geogga

Well got it..1 left on both sites, I guess by me telling those websites some guests just took some.


----------



## MeanBruce

PBT keycaps free up generous resources allowing your PC to run much faster, see 5.0Ghz. with an H100i.

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_3570_zpsf015be34.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/50_zps0241c8e3.png.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_2187_zps2bce9f94.jpg.html

Ok, I'm just showing off, but I miss you guys.









Love from Florida.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> PBT keycaps free up generous resources allowing your PC to run much faster, see 5.0Ghz. with an H100i.
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/50_zps0241c8e3.png.html
> 
> Ok, I'm just showing off, but I miss you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love from Florida.


I WANT YOUR ICE CREAM !







she looks delicious


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> I WANT YOUR ICE CREAM !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks delicious


Breyers vanilla, melting fast from all the overclocking.


----------



## link1393

maple syrup, flowing of my desk


----------



## geogga

the skull...


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> the skull...


----------



## MeanBruce

Yup, that's what I need, more creepy skulls in my life, thank you Ducky.









I prefer a bright desktop and walls with dark components on top, Medicritical Industrial?

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4237_zps60c6e007.jpg.html


----------



## geogga

I also have PK3







)

Also, nordic has the acrylic wrist rest that I want. its 39 euros plus 39 euros shipping..literally a joke.
Shipping to china is even cheaper for those dimensions of the wrist rest...


----------



## HL2-4-Life

New member, might as well join the cool club, Ducky is COOL!!!
Ducky DK9008S3 YOTS Edition MX Blue


DS2 DK9008S2 78Version

Ducky DK9087 YOTD MX Brown, and DK9087G2 Pro MX Black with white PBT key caps

Ducky Shine 2 Special Ed MX Blue with white key caps

Ducky Shine DK9008S MX Blue Green LED

Ducky DK9008 non Shine MX Blue, spray painted white for the Miami key set (which I've yet to get), pictured here with a Lexmark Model M


Still waiting for the release of the all yellow Ducky DK9008S3 with yellow PBT key caps, have reserved an MX Clear version....


----------



## karkee

I am in the market for a new keyboard and thinking between a filco or ducky, I would like to get one without numpad.

Also a question about the brown on ducky do they have the tactile feel (small click) like the filco?

Also don't know yet if I want brown or red.


----------



## geogga

uhhh arent all brown switches feel the same? Shouldn't the only difference be the feel of the keycap?


----------



## karkee

Well I don't know he has a filco with brown switches, when you type there is this small feel that you get that you actually used a key you know. On a red you can't feel that. I might be wrong.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> PBT keycaps free up generous resources allowing your PC to run much faster, see 5.0Ghz. with an H100i.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_3570_zpsf015be34.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/50_zps0241c8e3.png.html
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_2187_zps2bce9f94.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm just showing off, but I miss you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love from Florida.


We miss you too <3

I can crack 4.8 on 1.44v on my 3770k but temps go nuts







Will see what I can do when I get my watercooling installed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> New member, might as well join the cool club, Ducky is COOL!!!
> Ducky DK9008S3 YOTS Edition MX Blue
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS2 DK9008S2 78Version
> 
> Ducky DK9087 YOTD MX Brown, and DK9087G2 Pro MX Black with white PBT key caps
> 
> Ducky Shine 2 Special Ed MX Blue with white key caps
> 
> Ducky Shine DK9008S MX Blue Green LED
> 
> Ducky DK9008 non Shine MX Blue, spray painted white for the Miami key set (which I've yet to get), pictured here with a Lexmark Model M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the release of the all yellow Ducky DK9008S3 with yellow PBT key caps, have reserved an MX Clear version....


Very nice collection! You're in mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> I am in the market for a new keyboard and thinking between a filco or ducky, I would like to get one without numpad.
> 
> Also a question about the brown on ducky do they have the tactile feel (small click) like the filco?
> 
> Also don't know yet if I want brown or red.


All Cherry MX brown switches are the same. They may feel a bit different depending on if they are plate mounted, have o-rings or just sitting in an aluminium case. Overall though a Ducky and a Filco with MX Brown will feel quite similar with the differences coming down to the stabilizers.

IMO, If you want a backlit keyboard don't look any further than the Ducky shine, if that's not for you either the PBT G2Pro or the Filco. Won't be that much difference so go for looks and keycaps.


----------



## karkee

Yeah I would just really like a tenkeyless either a ducky or a filco with red or brown switches. I play some games and some surfing and photoshop so don't know what switches I want yet... I guess the ones that will make less noise


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> I am in the market for a new keyboard and thinking between a filco or ducky, I would like to get one without numpad.
> 
> Also a question about the brown on ducky do they have the *tactile feel (small click)* like the filco?
> 
> Also don't know yet if I want brown or red.


All the MX switches are made by Cherry, and though there be minute differences between the switches from different batches of the same switch types, they would generally feel the same. MX Blue is tactile, that is, it has a 'bump' when you depress the key, as well as a 'click'. MX Brown has a less pronounced 'bump' than Blue, and lacks the 'click'. The other difference is that Brown require a 45g force to actuate and Blue need 50g......I think. Don't mistake the bump you feel as being the same as a click, tactile switches can be both 'clicky' or 'non-clicky'.

Among the boards I have, here's what I've found:
MX Green - 80g, tactile (bump) and clicky
MX Blue - 50g, tactile and clicky

MX Brown - 45g, Tactile but non-clicky
MX Clear - 60g, tactile (has a more pronounced bump vs Brown) but non-clicky

MX Red - 45g, linear (no bump as you depress the key) and non-clicky
MX Black - 60g (40g to 80g overall), linear and non-clicky

I have tried a keyboard with MX White, it is heavy/stiff and has a subtle click.....waiting for a keyboard with MX White that I like. I have four Topre keyboards, and they aren't for everyone as Topre has a very different feel, it's linear and very smooth, piano key-like smoothness.....no Cherry switch can come close to the smoothness of Topre. I have both the 45g and 55g keyboards and Topre is my current fave.....other than Buckling Spring, but BS can be quite noisy....


----------



## geogga

PBT and ABS keycaps have different feels.
Going to be joining the club soon, damn lurkers or some group buy bought YOTS after I mentioned the websites. You know, I have been checking that website for the YOTS for 3 weeks and no one bought it, there was a 5+ stock., but when suddenly my silliness spills the beans on OCN and 2 are left. 2!!!! Had to buy it, and now it's all sold out.

If you are getting reds, many people say they don't like it because they can press it too easily and accidentally press buttons. But if you like them get em.
Max keyboards has a switch tester with brown blue black and red I think. Only $10. If you get that, some good ideas are to put PBT keycaps and ABS keycaps so you have double the options. You could also put some nice novelty keycaps on there as well, like a display.


----------



## zapfacid

After months of anticipation I finally got my ds3 tkl! Yay!
add me to.club?









Does anyone know if it's possible to turn off the F1 and F5 or are they ALWAYS on?


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapfacid*
> 
> 
> 
> After months of anticipation I finally got my ds3 tkl! Yay!
> add me to.club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to turn off the F1 and F5 or are they ALWAYS on?


Press fn+f9


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Well I don't know he has a filco with brown switches, when you type there is this small feel that you get that you actually used a key you know. On a red you can't feel that. I might be wrong.


Correct. In Browns, this small 'feel' is in brown switches. Red switches are linear, so obviously there won't be any change in the feel, which is the way I prefer it, because non-linear keys remind me too much of old crap rubber dome keyboards.







Also red keys are easiest to push down.


----------



## Valgaur

Can we still get ocn ducky keyboards? I would love one with green back lightning


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Can we still get ocn ducky keyboards? I would love one with green back lightning


Yea, tankguys still seem to carry them and they are actually on sale right now.

http://www.tankguys.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Overclock.net+

There's no OCN edition shine unfortunately, just the previously mentioned g2pro.

I'd be tempted to get one if shipping wouldn't ruin me


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea, tankguys still seem to carry them and they are actually on sale right now.
> 
> http://www.tankguys.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Overclock.net+
> 
> There's no OCN edition shine unfortunately, just the previously mentioned g2pro.
> 
> I'd be tempted to get one if shipping wouldn't ruin me


I see that but are they back lit?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I see that but are they back lit?


Nope just black keys with white print


----------



## Valgaur

Man .... I want green back light how are the new shines?


----------



## JayKthnx

I'm a big fan of mine. Solid build etc. Led features are nice as well


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Man .... I want green back light how are the new shines?


Amazing. I can't find any fault with mine apart from the lack of media keys but other than that it's perfect.


----------



## Valgaur

I am really considering the shine 3 brown mx switches and green backlighting..... but my headset is now pushing the life cycle as it just had it's main support break and the leather is wearing down


----------



## MeanBruce

I'm still thinking Ducky Mini ANSI if they would only appear on the horizon, Ducky should never have teased us at Computex 2013.










In other news:

5.2Ghz all cores, all threads H100i.























http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/5215v_zps913a9704.png.html


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> I'm still thinking Ducky Mini ANSI if they would only appear on the horizon, Ducky should never have teased us at Computex 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news:
> 
> 5.2Ghz all cores, all threads H100i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/5215v_zps913a9704.png.html


Haha, yea.... still no updates about those







Quite strange really, the ISO minis sold quite well I'd say and there has to be a much larger market for it in the ANSI layout... But oh well...

That stable or just bootable?







Also, are you delided or not?


----------



## MeanBruce

That's only bootable so far, 1.5volts is very low for 5.2Ghz, but I'm still testing, have hit no walls thus far, just need to increase the voltage from here.

Have to disable the ROG over-voltage F1 warning that kicks in at 1.55volts. I also need to learn more about the various bios tweaks before moving ahead with testing. I'm doubtful an H100i is capable of stress testing at 1.6volts or higher, maybe Cinebench with side panels open, air-conditioning on high and fans turned way up, but not an 18hour test.

This new 3770K is not delidded. I attempted a delidding with my first 3770K and failed last week, it was a CPU crime scene.







It would only boot to 4.7Ghz, this replacement seems a bit more efficient silicone.









Here's my dead CPU on the left and the new Costa Rican on the right. Remember: What has been seen, cannot be unseen.























http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4227_zpsdb643ef2.jpg.html


----------



## geogga

how did you kill it?


----------



## Brutuz

I'm going to take a guess and say that large gash on the bottom left.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> That's only bootable so far, 1.5volts is very low for 5.2Ghz, but I'm still testing, have hit no walls thus far, just need to increase the voltage from here.
> 
> Have to disable the ROG over-voltage F1 warning that kicks in at 1.55volts. I also need to learn more about the various bios tweaks before moving ahead with testing. I'm doubtful an H100i is capable of stress testing at 1.6volts or higher, maybe Cinebench with side panels open, air-conditioning on high and fans turned way up, but not an 18hour test.
> 
> This new 3770K is not delidded. I attempted a delidding with my first 3770K and failed last week, it was a CPU crime scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would only boot to 4.7Ghz, this replacement seems a bit more efficient silicone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my dead CPU on the left and the new Costa Rican on the right. Remember: What has been seen, cannot be unseen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4227_zpsdb643ef2.jpg.html


Yea that's why I was asking







Still not bad at all, that thing will do nicely with proper cooling







I have problems running my delidded 3770k properly through stress tests at 1.45 with an h100i (100 degrees aint good) so I think you need some better cooling for that ;D

Naww, let me guess, you used the razor method right? It has a few knacks on the pcb, you should give the vice method a go, easy as pie!

Make a nice necklace or something of the sort out of the dead one!


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea that's why I was asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not bad at all, that thing will do nicely with proper cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have problems running my delidded 3770k properly through stress tests at 1.45 with an h100i (100 degrees aint good) so I think you need some better cooling for that ;D
> 
> Naww, let me guess, you used the razor method right? It has a few knacks on the pcb, you should give the vice method a go, easy as pie!
> 
> Make a nice necklace or something of the sort out of the dead one!


Yea, I know that delidding is absolutely appalling, has to be the worst I've ever seen and it's mine, so very embarrassing. Go ahead and rub it in Krully, it's still an open wound.









I actually used surgical blades from school believing sharper was better, and ended up with a failed procedure nothing short of malpractice. The blade managed the Intel black adhesive like it was butter, but I had no idea the PCB was so soft and sliced deep into the dual channel memory lanes. Do you realize how many patients out there are overjoyed I only research and write? I've saved countless lives by remaining outside the operating room.









The batch number for the new 3770K is 3307B113 made in Costa Rica, going to compare that number with results at the HWbot forums for LN2, those guys test a lot of CPUs.

That's peculiar, batch number ends with 113, and the processor arrived from Amazon on 11/13/13.


----------



## JayKthnx

I wouldn't suggest using clp/clu outside the ihs. It is notorious for welding things together, which can lead to damaging your die when taking off your cooling solution of choice. A "better"/safer option is pk-3.









BTW, changed around my key caps. The lines were just too busy for me.


----------



## zflamewing

That's a sharp setup JayKthnx. Since I've started using my QFXT w/greens at work I'm seriously hoping Ducky will do a Shine in MX Greens with the various back light color options...namely Magenta.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> That's a sharp setup JayKthnx. Since I've started using my QFXT w/greens at work I'm seriously hoping Ducky will do a Shine in MX Greens with the various back light color options...namely Magenta.


I know the UK Ducky Facebook page is doing an interest check at the moment for MX Green Shine 3's, there will be a limited quantity for us, so I'm guessing if Ducky had enough requests from people elsewhere they could get an ANSI version put together.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know the UK Ducky Facebook page is doing an interest check at the moment for MX Green Shine 3's, there will be a limited quantity for us, so I'm guessing if Ducky had enough requests from people elsewhere they could get an ANSI version put together.


That's encouraging.... As I get more acclimated with greens I'm starting to feel blues are too light. Wifey might not be happy with a 4th mechanical in roughly a years time though lol.


----------



## JayKthnx

Putting together ghetto greens is more cost effective alternative


----------



## zflamewing

Good point If I feel adventurous I'll look into converting my Shine2 to bruise.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Good point If I feel adventurous I'll look into converting my Shine2 to bruise.


It's not the lightest of keyboards, you could probably bruise with it already.


----------



## geogga

Hello fellows. Today marks a new era for me.

Received it today,and I'm kinda lovingly slightly dislike it.
I think that the only reason I dislike it so far is because I had a membrane keyboard and switching to a taller mech keyboard with MX blues is difficult for me,
I have to press harder and I need to buy a wrist rest because it's too tall.
Is this normal when switching to a blue switch from a membrane?
Thinking about returning it, should I have gotten a red switch instead?
Unfortunately i have to pay shipping and restock fees if I do.


----------



## JayKthnx

changing switches won't change actuation and full travel lengths. all cherry mx switches have an actuation point of 2mm with 4mm of full throw. a possible option for you would be to buy a keyboard with cherry ml switches in it instead. the cherry g48-4100 can be found for pretty inexpensive on ebay. honestly though, I'd suggest just breaking in that board and getting it a wrist rest. any mech board you pick up will feel strange to you for the first week or so.


----------



## geogga

Hank you jay.. So I see,all switches have the same actuation and "bottoming out distance?". I will try to break it with a wrist rest(will probably have to make a ghetto wrist rest and then get one later). I see that you also have the shine 3 but the original version.
P.S. I remember you from my audio thread








P.S. S Ur rig is really nice!


----------



## JayKthnx

assuming you're from the states, you could get an inexpensive one from staples or office depot for around $10-20. otherwise, amazon has a pretty wide selection as well.

also, thanks a lot. still need to do a lot of work on both builds, but I love them all the same.


----------



## MeanBruce

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/2013-10-07202-500x370_zpsa2bb4548.jpg.html

Now comes the part we throw our heads back in laughter:









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/moGq25g_zpsa7da1975.gif.html

It's baffling how Ducky moved forward with this yellow production run, they could have sold 10,000 Ducky Minis in North America by now.
























Think I'll stay mad at them for an entire year.







wink


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/2013-10-07202-500x370_zpsa2bb4548.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the part we throw our heads back in laughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/moGq25g_zpsa7da1975.gif.html
> 
> 
> 
> It's baffling how Ducky moved forward with this yellow production run, they could have sold 10,000 Ducky Minis in North America by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll stay mad at them for an entire year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wink


What makes you think they've only been making progress with the butter board and not the Mini aswell?


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What makes you think they've only been making progress with the butter board and not the Mini aswell?


I'm certain they're making progress on design, on paper but from what I've read Ducky doesn't own their own manufacturing facility, they have to rent space and are not capable of more than one production run at a time then disassemble, retool and begin another. Was just hoping the Mini would be in the production loop next in line after the Shine 3 TKLs, but with the advent of the "surprise, here ya go" um butter boards (who asked for this?) looks like the Ducky ANSI Minis won't arrive until December or even next year.

Maybe the Minis are in production right now and maybe not.

Butter boards? Seems like a misstep at best.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What makes you think they've only been making progress with the butter board and not the Mini aswell?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain they're making progress on design, on paper but from what I've read Ducky doesn't own their own manufacturing facility, they have to rent space and are not capable of more than one production run at a time then disassemble, retool and begin another. Was just hoping the Mini would be in the production loop next in line after the Shine 3 TKLs, but with the advent of the "surprise, here ya go" um butter boards (who asked for this?) looks like the Ducky ANSI Minis won't arrive until December or even next year.
> 
> Maybe the Minis are in production right now and maybe not.
> 
> Butter boards? Seems like a misstep at best.
Click to expand...

I'm guessing maybe they had some minor delay in producing more Mini's so they pushed another colour Shine 3 to the front of the queue? Who knows.


----------



## Krullmeister

Well the butterboards are fairly unique and are fairy interesting IMO.

But I think we won't see ANSI mini's until next year


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Well the butterboards are fairly unique and are fairy interesting IMO.
> 
> But I think we won't see ANSI mini's until next year


Maybe Ducky did spy on our old thread and are designing a sweet USB port into the ANSI Minis, with a matching Ducky Cherry MX switch of your choice numberpad sold separately and maybe the new Ducky Minis are Bluetooth wireless.

I have to keep my Ducky dreams alive and breathing heavy KrullMan.


----------



## jrad

Got a Ducky Shine 3 MX blues red led a few weeks ago and decided to go with an ISO one, so far i prefer it over ANSI. All the talk about Minis though makes me want to order one now


----------



## geogga

Hey guys, so I just replaced my space bar for the nice less fancy version of the YOTS spacebar.
So after switching spacebars, When ever I press the space bar and keep my finger there, but putting little-to-no pressure, it's like stuck for a while.
I tried reseating it but it stil happens.
but when Im typing right now the space bar doesn't get stuck. Should I have not replaced it or is this normal?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Hello fellows. Today marks a new era for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received it today,and I'm kinda lovingly slightly dislike it.
> I think that the only reason I dislike it so far is because I had a membrane keyboard and switching to a taller mech keyboard with MX blues is difficult for me,
> I have to press harder and I need to buy a wrist rest because it's too tall.
> Is this normal when switching to a blue switch from a membrane?
> Thinking about returning it, should I have gotten a red switch instead?
> Unfortunately i have to pay shipping and restock fees if I do.


Nice board mate, give it some time and I'm sure you'll love it. I didn't like the height at first either so I can definitively recommend getting a wrist rest.

You're in anyway, what number is it?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Maybe Ducky did spy on our old thread and are designing a sweet USB port into the ANSI Minis, with a matching Ducky Cherry MX switch of your choice numberpad sold separately and maybe the new Ducky Minis are Bluetooth wireless.
> 
> I have to keep my Ducky dreams alive and breathing heavy KrullMan.


One can only hope mate ;D

They should hire us as product testers,

We obviously know what we are doing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> Got a Ducky Shine 3 MX blues red led a few weeks ago and decided to go with an ISO one, so far i prefer it over ANSI. All the talk about Minis though makes me want to order one now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha, updated your entry mate!

ISO is the best!







not too easy to find keycaps for them though which is why I want an ANSI TKL board.

the mini's are great, I can definitively vouch for that. Haven't used my G2Pro in several weeks now, this thing is just too awesome


----------



## geogga

Hey guys, so hmm, playing around with logic and pressure, so I found out that I did not need to fully press down the space bar, and if I did, I created that kinda weird stuck space bar after you pressed it. So I put it on the switch, and applied some pressure. After pressing it a couple times and putting more pressure by small increments, leaving it kinda half way on the switch will solve my problem.

Edit: Actually, I see the LED because the space bar is higher than its supposed to be.... did I somehow mess up the two side switches when replacing it?


----------



## twerk

Does anyone know of an easy way to rebind the top right function keys on the Ducky Shine 3? The calculator, computer, mail and home buttons.

I find them pretty useless and would rather use them as multimedia keys, like pause, skip etc.

Would it also be possible to get replacement keycaps that have pause, skip etc on them that match the rest of the stock ones? Thanks


----------



## jrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Haha, updated your entry mate!
> 
> ISO is the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not too easy to find keycaps for them though which is why I want an ANSI TKL board.
> 
> the mini's are great, I can definitively vouch for that. Haven't used my G2Pro in several weeks now, this thing is just too awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow that Mini is by far the best looking keyboard i've seen, the leds really do look nice with the floating keys. If Teraset has any Minis left i think im going to try and order one tomorrow









Originally i planned to order a Shine3 TKL when they arrived but im sorta sold on the Mini haha. Im going to mainly go with ISO boards now


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Does anyone know of an easy way to rebind the top right function keys on the Ducky Shine 3? The calculator, computer, mail and home buttons.
> 
> I find them pretty useless and would rather use them as multimedia keys, like pause, skip etc.
> 
> Would it also be possible to get replacement keycaps that have pause, skip etc on them that match the rest of the stock ones? Thanks


hmm... I had sharp keys and keytweaker but both don't recognize them. Email Ducky, they are nice and right now one of them is helping me with my stuck spacebar issue.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Does anyone know of an easy way to rebind the top right function keys on the Ducky Shine 3? The calculator, computer, mail and home buttons.
> 
> I find them pretty useless and would rather use them as multimedia keys, like pause, skip etc.
> 
> Would it also be possible to get replacement keycaps that have pause, skip etc on them that match the rest of the stock ones? Thanks


If windows: check out in registry: HKLM/software/microsoft/windows/currentversion/explorer/appkey/XX/ShellExecute where XX is a number. 18 is the number for the calculator key, if I remember right.
If linux: the keys are mapped as standard "XF86" keys, and thus mappable by eg. XF86Calculator as the keycode


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> If windows: check out in registry: HKLM/software/microsoft/windows/currentversion/explorer/appkey/XX/ShellExecute where XX is a number. 18 is the number for the calculator key, if I remember right.
> If linux: the keys are mapped as standard "XF86" keys, and thus mappable by eg. XF86Calculator as the keycode


Managed to remap them, now I just need some keys to match. Could someone help me out please?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Wow that Mini is by far the best looking keyboard i've seen, the leds really do look nice with the floating keys. If Teraset has any Minis left i think im going to try and order one tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally i planned to order a Shine3 TKL when they arrived but im sorta sold on the Mini haha. Im going to mainly go with ISO boards now


Thanks mate! Such a great board, I love mine to death!









The floating caps are due to the low profile case I'm using. Not that it's not a great board with the original case but thought I'd mention it!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice board mate, give it some time and I'm sure you'll love it. I didn't like the height at first either so I can definitively recommend getting a wrist rest.
> 
> You're in anyway, what number is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can only hope mate ;D
> 
> They should hire us as product testers,
> 
> We obviously know what we are doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, updated your entry mate!
> 
> ISO is the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not too easy to find keycaps for them though which is why I want an ANSI TKL board.
> 
> the mini's are great, I can definitively vouch for that. Haven't used my G2Pro in several weeks now, this thing is just too awesome


Veeeeeeeeeeeeeery nice.


----------



## Gregaroon

By the way, has anyone braided their cables for the keyboard? I kind of want to do mine, but am not sure what color to do...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> By the way, has anyone braided their cables for the keyboard? I kind of want to do mine, but am not sure what color to do...


I have a bunch of sleeving and a bunch of USB cables that I was gonna use to make some custom cables. Haven't gotten around to it yet though







My watercooling adventure has taken up most of my time for now


----------



## JayKthnx

sleeved mine in black since I had it available



I'll take a better pic of the cable itself at some point if you'd like. mdpc's usb sleeving only comes in black. if you wanted a color, you'd have to pick out another brand or use mdpc's sata sleeving and pull it really tight to get it down to the right size. also, the sleeved cable doesn't fit in the cable routes in the base of my shine 3. I use my risers, so it's not an issue for me, but I felt it deserved a mention.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> sleeved mine in black since I had it available
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a better pic of the cable itself at some point if you'd like. mdpc's usb sleeving only comes in black. if you wanted a color, you'd have to pick out another brand or use mdpc's sata sleeving and pull it really tight to get it down to the right size. also, the sleeved cable doesn't fit in the cable routes in the base of my shine 3. I use my risers, so it's not an issue for me, but I felt it deserved a mention.


Did you remove the plugs and resolder it or did you sleeve it some other way?


----------



## JayKthnx

The actual usb sleeving is big enough to slip over the b micro plug. I wanted to clip one off and see if regular sleeving would fit the cable, but I'd hate to lose ducky logo plugs. Might build my own cable at some point instead.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> The actual usb sleeving is big enough to slip over the b micro plug. I wanted to clip one off and see if regular sleeving would fit the cable, but I'd hate to lose ducky logo plugs. Might build my own cable at some point instead.


Hmmm, might give that a go tonight, I got a meter or two of the USB sleeving.

When you cut the ends of the regular sleeving works fine, I can vouch for that. Problem is having to solder the cables back on.


----------



## zflamewing

Since I've found a growing love for greens the dangerous question is do I mod the Shine2 to get ghetto greens...


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> sleeved mine in black since I had it available
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a better pic of the cable itself at some point if you'd like. mdpc's usb sleeving only comes in black. if you wanted a color, you'd have to pick out another brand or use mdpc's sata sleeving and pull it really tight to get it down to the right size. also, the sleeved cable doesn't fit in the cable routes in the base of my shine 3. I use my risers, so it's not an issue for me, but I felt it deserved a mention.


----------



## geogga

ohhh havn't thought about sleeving that. I still have some gold sleeving leftover, will give it a go as well. BTW guys, I hope you know that when sleeving SATA or in this case the USB, you're supposed to stretch it a bit with like a plier. You can use another tool but a plier is best, preferabally round nosed.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> ohhh havn't thought about sleeving that. I still have some gold sleeving leftover, will give it a go as well. BTW guys, I hope you know that when sleeving SATA or in this case the USB, you're supposed to stretch it a bit with like a plier. You can use another tool but a plier is best, preferabally round nosed.


which direction should you stretch it? The opening or just the length of it?


----------



## geogga

Well for SATA you should stretch the whole piece of heat shrink. Bcause even if you do stretch it too much you're gonna use the lighter right to shine it.
So stretch the entire piece of heatsshirnk. But since the USB is plastic I recommend a bigger distance between the piece you're shrinking and the plastic on the USB connector.


----------



## Paradigm84

Just ordered a Shine 3 off Massdrop, only $135 shipped instead of the $180+ I'd expect to pay from a UK site.

Will provide pics when it arrives.


----------



## shoegum

My new Ducky Shine 3 with MX Cherry Red switches. (I still type over 100wpm; 500+cpm)









Also added some eye candy, with Artisan keycaps.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Since I've found a growing love for greens the dangerous question is do I mod the Shine2 to get ghetto greens...


You have to desolder the switches from the PCB to open them up on ducky boards I believe. The mount plate doesn't have slots to open the switch tops. With that being the case, you may as well just do a switch change to actual greens IMO.


----------



## CasualNerd

Add me pls. 2108 Zero, MX Reds


----------



## Sungbung

I think this thread is the most fitting place for my first post on this forum.

I just ordered the Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Red Switches With Orange LED. Got it for a sweet $115 black friday deal. This is my first mechanical keyboard and I am very excited.
My logitech keyboard (like the 20th $10 keyboard i've gone through over the ages) died again so I thought i'd give mechanical keyboards a go.

The orange LED really looked like it was giving the keyboard a fiery glowing effect and definitely got my attention. I ordered from NCIX so hopefully I'll have it by next week and post some pictures up









Definitely couldn't have made this decision without the advice on this forum


----------



## Simca

WHAT 115? Dang, that's not bad at all, take pics of the orange backlight.

Where/How do you you sleeve your cable for the DS3? I wished the DS3 came with a braided cable.


----------



## JayKthnx

slipped it over the micro b connector, heatshrunk in place at both connectors' flex sections. I'll take a better pic of just the cable when I get a chance.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Bought some LED covers for my YOTS, and a set of SpongeBob key caps for my yet to be released Ducky Shine 3 yellow edition....

I put the LED covers to good use on my YOTS, at least it's a little different from other YOTS...


----------



## stn0092

Add me! YOTS, Black.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Bought some LED covers for my YOTS, and a set of SpongeBob key caps for my yet to be released Ducky Shine 3 yellow edition....
> 
> I put the LED covers to good use on my YOTS, at least it's a little different from other YOTS...


where did you get those led covers from?


----------



## JayKthnx

probably either from qtan or a groupbuy on geekhack.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> probably either from qtan or a groupbuy on geekhack.


Those are possible place I could have gotten mine, but I'd actually gotten mine from a guy in a local tech forum who had imported a quantity of the covers for sale....I grabbed a set as soon as he'd mentioned it. The SpongeBob key caps weren't really what I'd wanted, I'd mentioned that I wanted them, but did not confirm it with him. He'd immediately ordered them since I'd done a couple of deals with him and I guess he trusted me. I'd feel bad if I'd refused to take the key caps after his having to pay for them first.....what the heck, right? Who doesn't like SpongeBob anyway?


----------



## Simca

Would not put spongebob on my keyboard.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Those are possible place I could have gotten mine, but I'd actually gotten mine from a guy in a local tech forum who had imported a quantity of the covers for sale....I grabbed a set as soon as he'd mentioned it. The SpongeBob key caps weren't really what I'd wanted, I'd mentioned that I wanted them, but did not confirm it with him. He'd immediately ordered them since I'd done a couple of deals with him and I guess he trusted me. I'd feel bad if I'd refused to take the key caps after his having to pay for them first.....what the heck, right? Who doesn't like SpongeBob anyway?


Nice one on the SpongeBob. Almost went for the Ducky Yellow but alas, it's just too yellow for me


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Nice one on the SpongeBob. Almost went for the Ducky Yellow but alas, it's just too yellow for me


Aw, c'mon, you know you want it!







Seriously, I ain't a fan of yellow myself, but I'm getting one simply because it's unique, and I've reserved an MX Clear version....after trying out Clears on my Leopold FC660M, I'm looking forward to a full sized keyboard with Clears.

Anyway, the SpongeBob set was due to a misunderstanding, I'd expressed interest in the SpongeBob set, but had not confirmed and neither did I make payment, yet the seller had taken it upon himself to get it for me as he was in a rush to compile a number of orders. When he'd contacted me about collection, I was like '"Wha...?" Didn't want to leave him in a jam, so I paid him for it.


----------



## Zillerella

Add me KrullyWully, you know I just ordered it! Will post picks later


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoegum*
> 
> My new Ducky Shine 3 with MX Cherry Red switches. (I still type over 100wpm; 500+cpm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also added some eye candy, with Artisan keycaps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome A(key)board, gotta love those artisan keycaps!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualNerd*
> 
> Add me pls. 2108 Zero, MX Reds
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're in mate!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sungbung*
> 
> I think this thread is the most fitting place for my first post on this forum.
> 
> I just ordered the Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Red Switches With Orange LED. Got it for a sweet $115 black friday deal. This is my first mechanical keyboard and I am very excited.
> My logitech keyboard (like the 20th $10 keyboard i've gone through over the ages) died again so I thought i'd give mechanical keyboards a go.
> 
> The orange LED really looked like it was giving the keyboard a fiery glowing effect and definitely got my attention. I ordered from NCIX so hopefully I'll have it by next week and post some pictures up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely couldn't have made this decision without the advice on this forum


Damn mate... That's a crazy good deal. Hope you like it!









Also, welcome to the forums and the thread!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Bought some LED covers for my YOTS, and a set of SpongeBob key caps for my yet to be released Ducky Shine 3 yellow edition....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the LED covers to good use on my YOTS, at least it's a little different from other YOTS...


That's a great idea, gonna see if I can find some of those LED covers around here, looks amazing!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Add me! YOTS, Black.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're in!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Add me KrullyWully, you know I just ordered it! Will post picks later


Fiiiiiine.....









Welcome to your new home nr 40!


----------



## MeanBruce

I see multicolored RGB Duckys in our future. This makes me so very Happy!
























CHERRY Unveils MX Keyswitch Engineered for RGB Multicolor Illumination

http://www.techpowerup.com/195374/cherry-unveils-mx-keyswitch-engineered-for-rgb-multicolor-illumination.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/Cherry_MX_RGB_01_zpsf1686ac1.jpg.html


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Welcome to your new home nr 40!


***!? I can't be nr. 40, that is below what I paid you for!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> I see multicolored RGB Duckys in our future. This makes me so very Happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHERRY Unveils MX Keyswitch Engineered for RGB Multicolor Illumination
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/195374/cherry-unveils-mx-keyswitch-engineered-for-rgb-multicolor-illumination.html
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/Cherry_MX_RGB_01_zpsf1686ac1.jpg.html


I KNOOOOW!

Problem is, it seems like Corsair has first dibs on them for the time being









Since the covers light up these switches would look beyond amazing on my Mini!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> ***!? I can't be nr. 40, that is below what I paid you for!


Right, you are now nr 999


----------



## MeanBruce

I just heard the Cherry RGB news, found out moments ago, been smiling ever since. Posted a thread in the news section but don't think keyboards are very popular over there, mostly graphics cards seem to get all the love. But the keyboard LOVE is thick over here, hehehehe.

I waited this long, guess I'll just pick up a couple Ducky Mini RGBs in 2014, sometime in 2014? Please Ducky please oh please oh please.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> I just heard the Cherry RGB news, found out moments ago, been smiling ever since. Posted a thread in the news section but don't think keyboards are very popular over there, mostly graphics cards seem to get all the love. But the keyboard LOVE is thick over here, hehehehe.
> 
> I waited this long, guess I'll just pick up a couple Ducky Mini RGBs in 2014, sometime in 2014? Please Ducky please oh please oh please.


Well the announcement cought the attention of the mechanical keyboard club so screw the news section!









RGB minis would be amazing... I'd get a second one for sure if they show up!

DUCKY MAKE THIS HAPPEN NAO!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Right, you are now nr 999 biggrin.gif


you no my friend anymore!


----------



## Zillerella

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## CptAsian

Something has come to mind with my keyboard recently, so I think I'll share it with you guys. The cable. It's really short. Could I get a longer one just by ordering a longer USB to Mini-USB cable off of Amazon? Extension cables don't seem to work, as I _think_ they keyboard doesn't have enough power, so all of the LED's glitch out, but the keyboard itself still actually functions. I was just thinking something like this.

Also, I've just realized that I've never actually made a submission post to join this club. Here it is.




Those are just some older setup pics that I have that just happen to show my keyboards. That's a DK9008 Shine II with red LED's and blue switches, and a DK9087 Shine II with white LED's and blue switches for my MacBook. I might bother to get some better pictures later.







Thanks.

By the way, here's a picture of my updated setup so you all don't have to be disgusted with my Skullcandy headphones in those pics. I am still shifting things around from time to time, though.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JayKthnx

That cable should work fine. Extension cables add a bit of resistance due to the extra set of contacts the signal has to pass through. This resistance is typically a negligible amount, but I assume the control voltage for the lights is very low, so the resistance ends up being a more detrimental percentage, hence the jacked up lights. Nice setup btw.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> That cable should work fine. Extension cables add a bit of resistance due to the extra set of contacts the signal has to pass through. This resistance is typically a negligible amount, but I assume the control voltage for the lights is very low, so the resistance ends up being a more detrimental percentage, hence the jacked up lights. Nice setup btw.


Cool, thanks a bunch.


----------



## goobafish

Contacted my local store to pre-order the awesome looking Ducky Yellow Edition. Now just to decide Brown or Clear....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobafish*
> 
> Contacted my local store to pre-order the awesome looking Ducky Yellow Edition. Now just to decide Brown or Clear....


I wasn't aware they were releasing them with MX Clears, thought it was MX Browns, MX Blues, MX Reds and MX Whites.


----------



## goobafish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I wasn't aware they were releasing them with MX Clears, thought it was MX Browns, MX Blues, MX Reds and MX Whites.


A facebook post from yesterday on Ducky Keyboards Singapore seems to indicate that there is a clear for sale. I think the Milk switches they advertised that some assumed were white, were actually clear.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobafish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I wasn't aware they were releasing them with MX Clears, thought it was MX Browns, MX Blues, MX Reds and MX Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> A facebook post from yesterday on Ducky Keyboards Singapore seems to indicate that there is a clear for sale. I think the Milk switches they advertised that some assumed were white, were actually clear.
Click to expand...

Ah right, strange though considering NCIX has them listed as MX Milk and MX Clears are so rare at the moment, but I guess it said MX Whites on the packaging and they assumed them to be actual MX Whites instead of the alternative name for MX Clears.

But an MX Clear butterboard would be cool.


----------



## Trojita

My Ducky Shine 2 I've had for a little bit less than a year is having an issue. It will constantly at times start typing "R" repeatedly. At first it was doing it and I'd restart the computer and it would be fixed (possibly wasn't even related to restarting). Then at one point the keyboard was doing it even after I restarted the PC, so I changed the usb port the keyboard was in. It would stop doing it all the time. It is still doing it constantly though and is super annoying. It just does rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I've ordered a DS3 Yellow Edition with MX Clear, should have it in hand soon......at least, that's why the local distributor of Ducky tells me. A full sized MX Clear board would be a nice addition to the FC660M Clear I already have......a 60% and a full sized MX Clear should suffice, I'm not going to consider a TKL....


----------



## Jaggar

I know I'm a week late and a dollar short, but is it possible to find a yots shine 3 in MX brown in the US? I see a few in the UK but none this side of the Atlantic.

Edit: NCIX has two YOTS in mx black... I suppose I could swap out the switches for w/e but thats an expensive project.


----------



## MeanBruce

Max is now sporting a brand new fedora, compliments of the San Francisco Giants baseball club.

You look very handsome and debonair in that hat Max.























http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4760_zpsd38cd421.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4762_zps05cb3b2c.jpg.html


----------



## Matt-Matt

Hey guys, does anyone else get this at all?

It's a Ducky Shine II with Blues and obviously Red backlit, I got it fairly recently and it's happened probably 10 times by now. At first I thought it was just a one off thing.

I am thinking it's maybe due to not enough voltage over the USB port? I'm using a 2.0 front port on my case (for now).



Sorry about the quality, but you get the idea.

Also to add the keys still work when this happens.


----------



## Erick Silver

How have I not joined this club? Ducky DK1008 w/ Cherry MX Black Switches reporting in!

Whoa Matt. What ups wit dat?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> How have I not joined this club? Ducky DK1008 w/ Cherry MX Black Switches reporting in!
> 
> Whoa Matt. What ups wit dat?


No idea.. Happens from time to time. It hasn't happened for a good 2 weeks since today, but it's happened 3 times today.


----------



## Zillerella

I can't get my shine 3 to save my spacebar rbg led. Anyone know about this problem. I updated the firmware.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone else get this at all?
> 
> It's a Ducky Shine II with Blues and obviously Red backlit, I got it fairly recently and it's happened probably 10 times by now. At first I thought it was just a one off thing.
> 
> I am thinking it's maybe due to not enough voltage over the USB port? I'm using a 2.0 front port on my case (for now).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality, but you get the idea.
> 
> Also to add the keys still work when this happens.


Yeah, that's exactly what happens to me when I use an extension cord, so that's why I bought the longer USB to mini USB cable. We have the exact same keyboard, and the keys that do light up are the exact same. So yes, when you use the ports on your motherboard, that should fix the problem.


----------



## macoi251

add me








upgarding soon to SHine 2/3


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly what happens to me when I use an extension cord, so that's why I bought the longer USB to mini USB cable. We have the exact same keyboard, and the keys that do light up are the exact same. So yes, when you use the ports on your motherboard, that should fix the problem.


Awesome, I thought it was something like that! Good to know it's not just my keyboard!









It's good how you can change the cord on it too aye?









Also +Rep cheers!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Awesome, I thought it was something like that! Good to know it's not just my keyboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good how you can change the cord on it too aye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also +Rep cheers!


Glad I could help. I'll let you know how things work out when I get my new cable.


----------



## JayKthnx

Front panel connectors may be coming off of a 3rd party USB controller header depending on which header the cable was plugged into on your mobo. This is typically not a problem for low current devices such as flash drives and external hard drives, especially those with their own power. An led lit keyboard has a lot going on with higher current draw via onboard controller and 113 LEDs in our case.


----------



## Zillerella

Anyone got the shine 3 that cant get the RBG LED to save the color you want, even if you updated firmware?


----------



## JayKthnx

you have to hit Fn + 0~9 to save the color to one of the 10 slots allotted. after that, you can hit shift + Fn + 0~9 to recall the color you want iirc. I set mine to purple and never looked back, so I'm not 100% on the recall function. also, make sure the deck isn't in demo mode via the dip switches on the back. I think that disables the rgb save feature.


----------



## drBlahMan

_*Please add me*_...Got rid of my Black Widow Ultimate







for a Ducky Zero & now I'm *QUACK* out on duck







...


----------



## JayKthnx

the front end of that board looks curved in your pic. weird as hell


----------



## MeanBruce

We are live from a beautiful Reykjavík living room for some purely unplugged acoustic love from our Icelandic ISO keyboard brothers.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> the front end of that board looks curved in your pic. weird as hell


Didn't realize I had the camera set on panoramic...LOL! Does look trippie









*EDIT*: Attached an updated pic on post #421


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I'm stoked, I'll be getting my all yellow DS3 MX Clear tomorrow, I can hardly wait!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> you have to hit Fn + 0~9 to save the color to one of the 10 slots allotted. after that, you can hit shift + Fn + 0~9 to recall the color you want iirc. I set mine to purple and never looked back, so I'm not 100% on the recall function. also, make sure the deck isn't in demo mode via the dip switches on the back. I think that disables the rgb save feature.


Still dosent work :/


----------



## jrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Still dosent work :/


Try Fn+Alt Num1-9 that should work.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Try Fn+Alt Num1-9 that should work.


No sry. Tho "0" works with the preset rbg change mode.


----------



## goobafish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'm stoked, I'll be getting my all yellow DS3 MX Clear tomorrow, I can hardly wait!


Awesome!

Mind letting me know if the keys are etched, and if you can see the lettering when the LEDs are both on and off?

Much appreciated.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobafish*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Mind letting me know if the keys are etched, and if you can see the lettering when the LEDs are both on and off?
> 
> Much appreciated.


No problemo, here are some pics of it......it doesn't have MX Clear, it has MX White! A full sized MX White board, first time I've come across one!

Click on the pic, and you can see that on the white stem, it has a little 'dot' on the right of each switch, this tells me that it's White....plus, the soft clicks it makes while I type sort of confirmed it.

The legends are not easily visible with and without back light enabled.....it has an almost 'Ninja' look to it.


This is with my room completely dark


----------



## Paradigm84

So the board actually is using MX Whites instead of MX Clears, unlike some other people were saying.


----------



## goobafish

Thank you! Definitely getting it, and I think I may just get the whites







.


----------



## Paradigm84

I personally like MX Whites, they feel like softer MX Greens.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So the board actually is using MX Whites instead of MX Clears, unlike some other people were saying.


I stand corrected, but in my defense, I was going by what I'd been told by the local distributor.







Here's a shot of one of its key caps vs one from my YOTS, looks like thick PBT's to me......but I'm not an expert on key caps.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I stand corrected, but in my defense, I was going by what I'd been told by the local distributor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of one of its key caps vs one from my YOTS, looks like thick PBT's to me......but I'm not an expert on key caps.


Good looking board mate!

And yea, that looks like thick PBT to me!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I stand corrected, but in my defense, I was going by what I'd been told by the local distributor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of one of its key caps vs one from my YOTS, looks like thick PBT's to me......but I'm not an expert on key caps.


Then the mistake was on the distributor's end, not yours.









And yeah, those look pretty thick for stock keycaps.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I stand corrected, but in my defense, I was going by what I'd been told by the local distributor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of one of its key caps vs one from my YOTS, looks like thick PBT's to me......but I'm not an expert on key caps.


Hey, how do they feel compared to the YOTS? I have a YOTS and pre-ordered a 104 black blank PBT set from Ivan on GH. Not sure if I would like them if I switched to PBT instead of the ABS that the YOTS has, and would like your opinion on the feel?


----------



## Krullmeister

Updated the OP, welcome fellow ducklings!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Max is now sporting a brand new fedora, compliments of the San Francisco Giants baseball club.
> 
> You look very handsome and debonair in that hat Max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4760_zpsd38cd421.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4762_zps05cb3b2c.jpg.html


Bruce.. you never seize to amaze, that's one stylish case! ;D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> No problemo, here are some pics of it......it doesn't have MX Clear, it has MX White! A full sized MX White board, first time I've come across one!
> 
> Click on the pic, and you can see that on the white stem, it has a little 'dot' on the right of each switch, this tells me that it's White....plus, the soft clicks it makes while I type sort of confirmed it.
> 
> The legends are not easily visible with and without back light enabled.....it has an almost 'Ninja' look to it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with my room completely dark


that looks great, how are you liking it compared to the tons of other boards in your possession?

From what I can tell Ducky has only released MX white boards, I personally hasn't seen a MX Clear board from Ducky at all, anyone has some info on that? I'd love an MX Clear mini


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> From what I can tell Ducky has only released MX white boards, I personally hasn't seen a MX Clear board from Ducky at all, anyone has some info on that? I'd love an MX Clear mini


MX Clears are pretty much afk (hue) at the moment because Cherry haven't been keeping up with the demand for them, WASD won't have any stock until late next year supposedly and even Deck aren't using them for now.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Front panel connectors may be coming off of a 3rd party USB controller header depending on which header the cable was plugged into on your mobo. This is typically not a problem for low current devices such as flash drives and external hard drives, especially those with their own power. An led lit keyboard has a lot going on with higher current draw via onboard controller and 113 LEDs in our case.


Yeeah, i tended to forget that each key has an LED behind it.. Whereas my old G510 only had about 10








For now my PC is stored in my car until i Move and then I should have my old desk back, rather then cramping my PC into my uni room. (The desks are designed for laptops). So you can imagine haha.


----------



## JayKthnx

just found out I won a ducky omg mousepad. lol


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> just found out I won a ducky omg mousepad. lol


Gratz mate, be sure to get some pics of it!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Max is now sporting a brand new fedora, compliments of the San Francisco Giants baseball club.
> 
> You look very handsome and debonair in that hat Max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4760_zpsd38cd421.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4762_zps05cb3b2c.jpg.html


Very nice.







Looks freaking sweet! May I ask what the numbers on the front represent?


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> just found out I won a ducky omg mousepad. lol


Nice. I hope we get some beautiful shots of it XD


----------



## twerk

Does anyone know of any keycaps that are identical to those used on the Shine 3 but are side printed instead?

So just keycaps with the same feel, allow the backlight to shine through and are UK layout, thanks!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Does anyone know of any keycaps that are identical to those used on the Shine 3 but are side printed instead?
> 
> So just keycaps with the same feel, allow the backlight to shine through and are UK layout, thanks!


Never seen any keycaps like that, I imagine manufacturing would be quite difficult for it.

Not a bad idea though, would look crazy good!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Never seen any keycaps like that, I imagine manufacturing would be quite difficult for it.
> 
> Not a bad idea though, would look crazy good!


I can't find what I'm after and I've never seen any like them on OCN or on /r/mechanicalkeyboards.

If they did exist they would probably be crazy expensive but it would definitely be worth it!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I can't find what I'm after and I've never seen any like them on OCN or on /r/mechanicalkeyboards.
> 
> If they did exist they would probably be crazy expensive but it would definitely be worth it!


I think the main problem with keycaps like that is that the LED is actually on the backside of the switch and not in front so you wouldn't get much of an effect from using them. Maybe they'll show up when we see the new RGB MX switches coming around but for now it seems like a good idea on paper but hard to actually make it work.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks freaking sweet! May I ask what the numbers on the front represent?


Fan speeds from 0-9. It's the lamptron nixie tube fan controller. I've been eyeing those for two years now. Lol


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Fan speeds from 0-9. It's the lamptron nixie tube fan controller. I've been eyeing those for two years now. Lol


It's actually displaying 27C in that photo, like most fan controllers it also acts as a digital thermometer with four wired probes. The 27C is my ambient air IN temp, also have a chassis exhaust thermal probe at the rear fan to measure the temp of the warm air moving out of the case and subsequently the Delta T of the chassis at idle and load. The Lamptron FC10 also displays fan rpm by three or all four of the Nixie tubes and lastly voltage with only a single tube, which if you think about it means you can only adjust the volts on each of the four channels by 1.0volts increments at a time 3.0, 4.0, 5.0 etc which I find limiting since I would love to dial in 4.5volts or 4.8volts, nope not with this controller.

It will be for sale in January, it was $109 last July from XOxide.com, I'll sell it for $50. Replacing it with an AquaComputer Aquaero 6 controller which also has a remote control but also software control and is much more adjustable by smaller increments.

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_2199_zpsd9433a7a.jpg.html

Amazon is inquiring via email if my new 3.5Ghz 3770K has met my expectations. Um yes Amazon it has met and even exceeded my expectations but I think you made a typographical error. It's not a 3.5Ghz 3770K it's a 5.3Ghz 3770K. MooHoo Hahahahaha (Doctor Evil sinister laugh).

Amazon employees must not be using Premium Ducky Keyboards, always mixing up their 3s and 5s.

And yes Amazon, I'll write you up a professional review of the processor for&#8230;&#8230;.. One Hundred Million Dollars.























http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/h8_zps353b9ad6.gif.html


----------



## MeanBruce

Whoops, photobucket freezes and causes double post, so sorry.























How about a nice Christmas song to make up for my mistake.









Merry Christmas you sexy little ducklings.


----------



## Paradigm84

On topic as always.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Whoops, photobucket freezes and causes double post, so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a nice Christmas song to make up for my mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas you sexy little ducklings.












Oh you Bruce....


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, the new cable showed up. Sorry if the picture is too hard to see.



As you can see, the plug is a bit bigger than the stock one just as I expected, and it just barely fits. The cable itself is too big in diameter to route through the channels (or whatever you call them) in the keyboard itself, but it's not that big of an issue. I think it's worth having a cable that's twice as long, so I say go with it if you need a longer cable.

Here's the cable: http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics--Male-Mini-B-Cable-Meters/dp/B001TH7GUK/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1386802037&sr=1-1&keywords=USB+to+mini+USB


----------



## Sungbung

My Ducky Shine 3 finally arrived !!!!!!!

This one is the Cherry MX Red with Orange LED.

Sorry about the quality of these pictures. As many of you probably know, the colors are a LOT sharper in person and not as white/yellow. It is a very nice molten lava color. I also realized that FN + F9 turns on the LEDs on the F keys after the pictures...

My wpm shot up from 96 to 106 from just ONE day of practice on it. I am so happy. I don't know how I lived all these days without a mechanical keyboard. It really does feel like a cloud of boobs.. with butter.


----------



## Simca

Probably just me, but I think having LEDs on that all yellow ducky is kind of a sin. If I bought that one, I wouldn't want LEDs on it. I'd want nice textured PBT caps.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Probably just me, but I think having LEDs on that all yellow ducky is kind of a sin. If I bought that one, I wouldn't want LEDs on it. I'd want nice textured PBT caps.


It does have PBT keycaps and you could just turn the LED's off.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It does have PBT keycaps and you could just turn the LED's off.


Hush sinner. It also doesn't have MX Clears, sad face. Whites aren't a bad switch to have though.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Hush sinner. It also doesn't have MX Clears, sad face. Whites aren't a bad switch to have though.


I'd not have minded if it came in Clears as well, but White is a nice change as I already have a Leopold FC660M Clear and it's a great little keyboard to type on. This White feels similar to it, but with a subtle click, I like it!







I'd checked with mechanicalkeyboards, which is in the US I believe, and it does not have Whites......so far, only place I've seen White/Milk listed is NCIX. I do have the LED enabled, but at its lowest intensity....looks rather good in 'person'.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sungbung*
> 
> My Ducky Shine 3 finally arrived !!!!!!!
> 
> This one is the Cherry MX Red with Orange LED.
> 
> Sorry about the quality of these pictures. As many of you probably know, the colors are a LOT sharper in person and not as white/yellow. It is a very nice molten lava color. I also realized that FN + F9 turns on the LEDs on the F keys after the pictures...
> 
> My wpm shot up from 96 to 106 from just ONE day of practice on it. I am so happy. I don't know how I lived all these days without a mechanical keyboard. It really does feel like a cloud of boobs.. with butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Slight correction here. the term 'cloud of boobs' is often associated with Topre, and not any Cherry switches. BTW, 'grats on an excellent purchase, you can't go wrong with a Ducky......especially the Shine series.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Slight correction here. the term 'cloud of boobs' is often associated with Topre, and not any Cherry switches. BTW, 'grats on an excellent purchase, you can't go wrong with a Ducky......especially the Shine series.


Hmmm, not certain that analogy is quite accurate. My Topre switches are indeed bouncy, soft even cushiony at the bottom, firm at the top and perky throughout the stroke, with an oh so sensitive smooth tactile rise and fall at around 3mm, yet still not a valid replacement for boobs.









KrullMan, I dialed in your CPU volts of 1.36v and booted to 5.0GHz windows/all apps stable, yet Cinebench 11.5 stability did not arrive until 1.385volts with a CPU render score of 10.26.

Give it a try Krullsephio, 4cores 8threads, see if you can boot into higher clocks, then increase your volts for stability from that point forward. It's fun.









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/50136v_zpsf9392c36.png.html


----------



## drBlahMan

Thought I should share this with my Ducky fam...just bought these zinc keycaps for the Ducky yesterday & now I can't wait to get my hands on them









http://www.ebay.com/itm/330838958833?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330879055017?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231065647290?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331035934860?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331043107897?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230934653901?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330878614964?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Had also changed my order of 104-keyset from green to white keycaps w/black letters & symbols. Gonna put some more QUACK into the Ducky


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks freaking sweet! May I ask what the numbers on the front represent?


How you been Gregaroon, still making amazing videos? wink

A random assortment of polybutylene terephthalate keycaps that seem to only be looking for the right kind of love.









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4216_zpsac6f0b11.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4653_zpscfc6fa90.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4664_zpsd6e119d3.jpg.html

Just ordered one of these from EliteKeyboards.com, to mix up my black and white academic world a bit. Why? because I'm totally crazy that's why, yea, it's Alarming RED OMG how nuts is that?, It's not even printed, no legends, how will I ever survive this? Someone please grab my ankles and keep me from flying too close to the sun.









http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,toprekeys&pid=hh_redescn

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/hhredescn_iso1000_th620x400_zps8e5e4dbd.jpg.html


----------



## Paradigm84

Put down the bathsalts Bruce.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Hmmm, not certain that analogy is quite accurate. My Topre switches are indeed bouncy, soft even cushiony at the bottom, firm at the top and perky throughout the stroke, with an oh so sensitive smooth tactile rise and fall at around 3mm, yet still not a valid replacement for boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrullMan, I dialed in your CPU volts of 1.36v and booted to 5.0GHz windows/all apps stable, yet Cinebench 11.5 stability did not arrive until 1.385volts with a CPU render score of 10.26.
> 
> Give it a try Krullsephio, 4cores 8threads, see if you can boot into higher clocks, then increase your volts for stability from that point forward. It's fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/50136v_zpsf9392c36.png.html


Nice overclock! What cooler do you have? Posts like this make me want to push my 3570K further lol. I dialed it back to stock for now, but I had it at around 4.3GHz without touching the voltages, so I could probably push it.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> How you been Gregaroon, still making amazing videos? wink
> 
> A random assortment of polybutylene terephthalate keycaps that seem to only be looking for the right kind of love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4216_zpsac6f0b11.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4653_zpscfc6fa90.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4664_zpsd6e119d3.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered one of these from EliteKeyboards.com, to mix up my black and white academic world a bit. Why? because I'm totally crazy that's why, yea, it's Alarming RED OMG how nuts is that?, It's not even printed, no legends, how will I ever survive this? Someone please grab my ankles and keep me from flying too close to the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,toprekeys&pid=hh_redescn
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/hhredescn_iso1000_th620x400_zps8e5e4dbd.jpg.html


I have been great! Thanks for asking









I actually got a new SSD, and was thinking about doing an unboxing, but got too overexcited and put it in my laptop.









HOW WILL YOU EVER KNOW WHAT THE RED KEY CAP MEANS??? IT IS ONT EVEN PRINTED!!!









wink


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Thought I should share this with my Ducky fam...just bought these zinc keycaps for the Ducky yesterday & now I can't wait to get my hands on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330838958833?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330879055017?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231065647290?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331035934860?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331043107897?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230934653901?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330878614964?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Had also changed my order of 104-keyset from green to white keycaps w/black letters & symbols. Gonna put some more QUACK into the Ducky












By the way, can anyone recommend some O-Rings for my MX Browns, I want to see if I like it with the O-Rings or not.


----------



## JayKthnx

the ones from maxkeyboards are pretty decent. I liked them enough on my sampler kit that I ordered a set for my mx brown ducky.


----------



## Gregaroon

Thanks JayKthnx, I might get those. By the way, IDK why, but I feel that we need to get a gaming night going for people with Ducky keyboards. What does everyone else think?
We can all get together and clack away


----------



## Hillskill

How funny! I bought a ducky Shine 3 yesterday and spent some time watching YouTube videos. Obviously you are the same Gregaroon who's review I watched.

This will be my second ducky. My first has blue switches and I love it. I work as a video editor and it's perfect in its performance and feedback. This new ducky is for out family computer in our lounge, no way would I have got away with noisy blues in there. Instead I have gone with brown switches which will hopefully be a nice compromise.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Put down the bathsalts Bruce.


hehehe, Merry Christmas Paradigm84.







wink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Nice overclock! What cooler do you have? Posts like this make me want to push my 3570K further lol. I dialed it back to stock for now, but I had it at around 4.3GHz without touching the voltages, so I could probably push it.


Greg, sounds like you could create a nice 4.5Ghz/low volt everyday clock with your CPU, I think the real sweetness begins at 4.5Ghz.

Set your memory to 1600mhz 1.5v (only 2dimms is best) in the bios just for testing, and dial in 45 on your multiplier and 1.250volts. Let me know when you want to test and I'll help you from there.

If you need some help Greg or Krully or any Amazing Ducklings wanting to attempt a higher clock, just PM me, although I only know the Asus ROG bios, they are all pretty much the same and, I can give you a chart with ballpark voltages for attempts at each clock and some basics you need to get started. The voltages are based on a bell curve (just like the silicon lottery) OR the average 3770K/3570K 50th percentile performing CPUs, so you might need more, and you may need less.

Screenshots in my sig rig SuperGreg, I've gotten it up to 5.2Ghz at 1.5volts. Yet in order to try and boot into 5.3 or 5.4 I have to remove the ROG over-voltage warning safety F1 enable in bios AND I have to do some valuable reading since from this point forward you must make slight tweaks to the bios settings and so far I've only adjusted Multiplier and Voltage, now comes the hard part.









Also I may be able to boot into 5.3 or 5.4 and maybe run Cinebench 11.5 it only takes about 30seconds, but I will not be able to stress test for the recommended 18hrs not with an H100i.









Currently I'm trying to dial in the ideal combination of voltage/watts/waste heat for an everyday O/C of 5.0Ghz with my H100i. It seems most enthusiasts bench just to see how high a clock their CPU can achieve, but then drop down a 100Mhz or 200Mhz for a more practical and livable daily overclock.









Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillskill*
> 
> How funny! I bought a ducky Shine 3 yesterday and spent some time watching YouTube videos. Obviously you are the same Gregaroon who's review I watched.
> 
> This will be my second ducky. My first has blue switches and I love it. I work as a video editor and it's perfect in its performance and feedback. This new ducky is for out family computer in our lounge, no way would I have got away with noisy blues in there. Instead I have gone with brown switches which will hopefully be a nice compromise.










Hope you enjoy the keyboard! What color LEDs did you get?


----------



## Jaggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy the keyboard! What color LEDs did you get?


I'm interested too, I'm still debating if I want to get white led or pink


----------



## Hillskill

I went for white LEDs. It's a family computer in the lounge so I didn't want anything too strong like red or blue (the whole warm cool thing). Plus I am going to make a template of my avatar to mount in the front fan filter of my Lian Li PC80N. There is a white LED fan behind it so you should see a glowing skull and cross bones. The two should colour match nicely.


----------



## Gregaroon

Look what Gregaroon got:



Sorry for not very good phone pic, but oh well.
I got it for my laptop, so if I want to play some games, and it is cold, I can play in bed, all nice and cozy. XD
Or I might have got it to play games on an emulator... whichever one


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillskill*
> 
> I went for white LEDs. It's a family computer in the lounge so I didn't want anything too strong like red or blue (the whole warm cool thing). Plus I am going to make a template of my avatar to mount in the front fan filter of my Lian Li PC80N. There is a white LED fan behind it so you should see a glowing skull and cross bones. The two should colour match nicely.


Nice. Match up all of those color schemes


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe, Merry Christmas Paradigm84.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wink
> Greg, sounds like you could create a nice 4.5Ghz/low volt everyday clock with your CPU, I think the real sweetness begins at 4.5Ghz.
> 
> Set your memory to 1600mhz 1.5v (only 2dimms is best) in the bios just for testing, and dial in 45 on your multiplier and 1.250volts. Let me know when you want to test and I'll help you from there.
> 
> If you need some help Greg or Krully or any Amazing Ducklings wanting to attempt a higher clock, just PM me, although I only know the Asus ROG bios, they are all pretty much the same and, I can give you a chart with ballpark voltages for attempts at each clock and some basics you need to get started. The voltages are based on a bell curve (just like the silicon lottery) OR the average 3770K/3570K 50th percentile performing CPUs, so you might need more, and you may need less.
> 
> Screenshots in my sig rig SuperGreg, I've gotten it up to 5.2Ghz at 1.5volts. Yet in order to try and boot into 5.3 or 5.4 I have to remove the ROG over-voltage warning safety F1 enable in bios AND I have to do some valuable reading since from this point forward you must make slight tweaks to the bios settings and so far I've only adjusted Multiplier and Voltage, now comes the hard part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I may be able to boot into 5.3 or 5.4 and maybe run Cinebench 11.5 it only takes about 30seconds, but I will not be able to stress test for the recommended 18hrs not with an H100i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I'm trying to dial in the ideal combination of voltage/watts/waste heat for an everyday O/C of 5.0Ghz with my H100i. It seems most enthusiasts bench just to see how high a clock their CPU can achieve, but then drop down a 100Mhz or 200Mhz for a more practical and livable daily overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if I can help.


Thanks! I am rocking the ASRock z75 Pro 3, but I dialed back the clock speeds for now. IDK why, I got all into thinking about trying to let my processor live as long as it can, and overclocking will probably reduce its life. Now I am think what a stupid thing to think, this is OCN. I want to re-do the thermal paste on my Hyper 212 Evo, I think I put a little too much when I installed it. After that, maybe we can talk


----------



## Gregaroon

By the way, Ducky announced on their Facebook that quote:
Quote:


> "Ducky Shine 3 Cherry Green coming..."


They also have these two beautiful pictures of the Duckys. This one looks like a Gold YOTS Edition:


^When I saw this, I threw money at my screen, but unfortunately, nothing happened.

Then we have a picture of the Ducky DK2108S OMG:


----------



## Jaggar

White LED or Purple/Pink


----------



## HL2-4-Life

If you don't intend to change the color of the back light with LED covers, then choose the color you fancy most. I'd gotten a set of 100 LED covers for my YOTS (which has white LED's), pictured here with a set of PBT SpongeBob key caps I'd gotten from the same supplier.


My YOTS with its stock white LED, looks good, but a tad too serious looking for me...

A simple install of the various colored LED covers and the YOTS looks.....spiffier.


----------



## bloodyredd

Hello there guys, I would like to ask what led colors do you prefer? Since I cannot really decided whether to get a blue, white or green. I know this is more of personal preference but if any of you guys can convince me then why not.


----------



## Jaggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> If you don't intend to change the color of the back light with LED covers, then choose the color you fancy most. I'd gotten a set of 100 LED covers for my YOTS (which has white LED's), pictured here with a set of PBT SpongeBob key caps I'd gotten from the same supplier.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My YOTS with its stock white LED, looks good, but a tad too serious looking for me...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple install of the various colored LED covers and the YOTS looks.....spiffier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


oh wow so is it an actual LED cover that covers the LED itself or like a tint on the keycap. The purple/pink shine III has a very specail hue that attracts me like a moth to a flame.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







White seems like it would fit my color scheme more appropriately however


----------



## HL2-4-Life

They're LED covers, so they cover the entire LED itself, quite easy to slot the covers into place. I don't mind white LED and I can easily mod the LED with such covers to suit my mood.....not too expensive at about 20USD for a set of 100 pieces.


----------



## JayKthnx

White all the way. Nice and clean lighting like a boss. Goes well with pretty much any color scheme too.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaggar*
> 
> oh wow so is it an actual LED cover that covers the LED itself or like a tint on the keycap. The purple/pink shine III has a very specail hue that attracts me like a moth to a flame.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White seems like it would fit my color scheme more appropriately however


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaggar*
> 
> White LED or Purple/Pink


I love my pink mini <3


----------



## Arizonian

Ok got a question.....

Anyone put o-rings on your Ducky 3 and does it block some of the light coming from the led, making letter partially lit ?

Newegg finally is selling the D3 out of stock ATM and I'm waiting on cherry browns but it's not quite enough for me. Need o-rings put on.

2nd question: which size is the quietest? 50A? Any specific color should I go with or does it not matter since it can't be seen?


----------



## JayKthnx

I'll let you know on the led thing once my o-rings arrive.

Edit: shouldn't change anything lighting-wise. The arrow keys on my buddy's black widow ultimate are o-ringed and they show through fine.


----------



## SmokeyMcBong

Just received my Ducky Shine 3 (Red Cherry MX. Blue LED) this morning, and WOW!!
Coming from a SteelSeries G6V2 (Black Cherry MX's i believe) there is such a phenomenal difference! the customization options are an absolute bonus for me, as now i have the first preset for led's set up for all keys lit for when typing hundreds of line of code, and the secondary preset for gaming with only the most used keys being lit.
Its actually a joy to type again lol, with the G6V2 it was almost a chore to type line after line, now its pure bliss. And all this only a few hours after it arriving. I am officially a happy bunny (or duck) indeed!


----------



## bloodyredd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeyMcBong*
> 
> Just received my Ducky Shine 3 (Red Cherry MX. Blue LED) this morning, and WOW!!
> Coming from a SteelSeries G6V2 (Black Cherry MX's i believe) there is such a phenomenal difference! the customization options are an absolute bonus for me, as now i have the first preset for led's set up for all keys lit for when typing hundreds of line of code, and the secondary preset for gaming with only the most used keys being lit.
> Its actually a joy to type again lol, with the G6V2 it was almost a chore to type line after line, now its pure bliss. And all this only a few hours after it arriving. I am officially a happy bunny (or duck) indeed!


Could you please post a picture of it with the led on? I cannot really decide what led color should I choose.


----------



## JayKthnx

White


----------



## SmokeyMcBong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyredd*
> 
> Could you please post a picture of it with the led on? I cannot really decide what led color should I choose.


Sure mate, no problem.

Please bear in mind that the picture quality does not do the keyboard any justice, It looks 100 times better in person










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Hope this helps mate


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Ok got a question.....
> 
> Anyone put o-rings on your Ducky 3 and does it block some of the light coming from the led, making letter partially lit ?
> 
> Newegg finally is selling the D3 out of stock ATM and I'm waiting on cherry browns but it's not quite enough for me. Need o-rings put on.
> 
> 2nd question: which size is the quietest? 50A? Any specific color should I go with or does it not matter since it can't be seen?


I think the larger the size, the quieter it is. The problem is, the larger it is, the less key travel you have. Since they are larger, they will absorb more of the noise, but will reduce how much room you have before you "bottom out" on the o-ring.The 50A is basically how hard the o-ring is, so the softer it is, the less noise, but the softer it is, the less of a hard landing you get when you hit the bottom.

EDIT: I do not think it will block the lighting. Also pay attention to the size of the o-ring, as to whatever mm hight it is, that is about how much it will reduce the room you have until you bottom out.


----------



## Jaggar

Bit the bullet, DK9008S3 cherry MX RED with White LED backlight on its way to me. My first mechanical KB


----------



## JayKthnx

Congrats. Be sure to take a picture of it once it arrives.


----------



## milkman6453

Where do you even buy these!? I have been looking for the shine 3 RBG version that has all 3 colors, cant seem to find them in stock anwhere!


----------



## JayKthnx

Do you mean a shine 2 78 version? Not sure what you're talking about since the shine 3 only has 2 rgb LED's in the space bar. Same goes for the yots versions.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkman6453*
> 
> Where do you even buy these!? I have been looking for the shine 3 RBG version that has all 3 colors, cant seem to find them in stock anwhere!


By 'colors' I take it you'd meant the LED? For Ducky, only the DS3 has RGB LED in the space bar, all other LED are single colors only. Don't be fooled with pics of DS3 with multi-colored LED's, that can be achieved via colored LED covers, I'd converted my white LED YOTS to a multi-colored one with these LED covers. AFAIK, only DS2 78 Version, which I happen to have also, has seven LED colors......single colored LED's only, no RGB.
Ducky Shine 2 78 Version

This is my white LED YOTS with LED covers...


----------



## JayKthnx

Also, only corsair has a contract for the upcoming cherry rgb switches.


----------



## Jordan32

Hey everyone!

I was just wondering if I can replace a select few of my keys on the ducky shine 3 with different switches such as replacing the WASD with red switches and keeping the rest of the board brown ?

Thanks !


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> I was just wondering if I can replace a select few of my keys on the ducky shine 3 with different switches such as replacing the WASD with red switches and keeping the rest of the board brown ?
> 
> Thanks !


Well you can but it'd require a bit of soldering. But it's definitely possible


----------



## dreadvirus

hi everyone, i wanna join the club...but there's no online usa retailers that has it in stock w/my specs!!!! im looking for a red led cherry brown ds3...ive checked ncix,tiger, mechanical, newegg, amazon and none has the specific one..some sites has the backorder available but how long does it take to get in stock? if anyone can find a retailer that has it, plz let me know thx

..actually i read in a post about buying white led ds3 and than use color led covers to change up the key colors, i think thats the way to go?


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadvirus*
> 
> hi everyone, i wanna join the club...but there's no online usa retailers that has it in stock w/my specs!!!! im looking for a red led cherry brown ds3...ive checked ncix,tiger, mechanical, newegg, amazon and none has the specific one..some sites has the backorder available but how long does it take to get in stock? if anyone can find a retailer that has it, plz let me know thx
> 
> ..actually i read in a post about buying white led ds3 and than use color led covers to change up the key colors, i think thats the way to go?


Here's a Ducky Shine 3 Red LED Cherry Brown TKL 80% over at MechanicalKeyboards.com, purchase a separate USB numberpad and bring it out only when you need it, you'll love it









https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=543

And here's a Ducky Shine 3 Red LED Cherry Brown Full-Sized over at NCIX US, you'll love it.









http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=87072&vpn=DK9008S3%2DBUSALAAR1&manufacture=Ducky

We should create a club thread that's only for entertainment, jokes, comedy, humor, skits, laughs, giggles, music, some official how-to tech videos by Corsair and CaseLabs and Ducky and Fujitsu, and some knowledge base exchange from members experience also, but overall the sole purpose would be pure unobstructed tech topical fun and enjoyment.

A thread where we could get official interviews from Corsair Giorgio and Jim from Case Labs and all the popular brands updating us on the latest technical goodies they have in the planning phase, something like that all in one place where members could stop by and become informed, entertained, and consume a few humorous anecdotes before moving on with their day.

Hmmm who would run it? I can't think of anyone goofy or doofy enough, can you?









We could call it:

The Eternal Nordic Sunshine of the Hapless Overclocked Minds, umm Thread

We only work for peanuts!


----------



## dreadvirus

^ thx or the links, but like i said, those sites are backordered or oos..ds is making a killing if they cant keep up w/the demand for these keyboards!! if anyone know which e-tailers has it in stock, post on here thx..lookin for white led brown cherry ds3


----------



## Jaggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadvirus*
> 
> ^ thx or the links, but like i said, those sites are backordered or oos..ds is making a killing if they cant keep up w/the demand for these keyboards!! if anyone know which e-tailers has it in stock, post on here thx..lookin for white led brown cherry ds3


I cannot find any in stock in the USA right now in Red or White LED utilizing MX brown. However the TKL is not a bad idea. I almost got a TKL myself but I found a brand new Shine III on fleebay for 130 shipped with just the right switch & LED combo. The shine III is THE keyboard right now.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> We should create a club thread that's only for entertainment, jokes, comedy, humor, skits, laughs, giggles, music, some official how-to tech videos by Corsair and CaseLabs and Ducky and Fujitsu, and some knowledge base exchange from members experience also, but overall the sole purpose would be pure unobstructed tech topical fun and enjoyment.
> 
> A thread where we could get official interviews from Corsair Giorgio and Jim from Case Labs and all the popular brands updating us on the latest technical goodies they have in the planning phase, something like that all in one place where members could stop by and become informed, entertained, and consume a few humorous anecdotes before moving on with their day.
> 
> Hmmm who would run it? I can't think of anyone goofy or doofy enough, can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could call it:
> 
> The Eternal Nordic Sunshine of the Hapless Overclocked Minds, umm Thread
> 
> We only work for peanuts!


That sounds like a fun idea, just hard to get all the "celebs" into it. And I think I know someone who'd be perfect for that position....

I do think that we should have "The Bruce Thread" where you can post all your various food pics, if your computer decides to wear a kilt or you just happen to find some Icelandic singers









I'd subscribe instantly!


----------



## Gregaroon

Gregaroon is totally down to do this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That sounds like a fun idea, just hard to get all the "celebs" into it. And I think I know someone who'd be perfect for that position....
> 
> I do think that we should have "The Bruce Thread" where you can post all your various food pics, if your computer decides to wear a kilt or you just happen to find some Icelandic singers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd subscribe instantly!


----------



## drBlahMan

Gave my Ducky Z a little bling-bling for the moment. Now I'm just waiting for the white keycaps so I can finish this mod









http://s671.photobucket.com/user/dr...5-4c1e-af1d-3b2c38d1e4a4_zps83420e5c.jpg.html

http://s671.photobucket.com/user/drBlahMan/media/DuckyGotBling3_zpsb8aa7284.jpg.html

http://s671.photobucket.com/user/drBlahMan/media/DuckyGotBling2_zps69e65bb4.jpg.html


----------



## Krullmeister

We are now [Official]!























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Gave my Ducky Z a little bling-bling for the moment. Now I'm just waiting for the white keycaps so I can finish this mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s671.photobucket.com/user/dr...5-4c1e-af1d-3b2c38d1e4a4_zps83420e5c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s671.photobucket.com/user/drBlahMan/media/DuckyGotBling3_zpsb8aa7284.jpg.html
> 
> http://s671.photobucket.com/user/drBlahMan/media/DuckyGotBling2_zps69e65bb4.jpg.html


Looking good, liking that you went for a couple of them instead of just the WASD cluster or arrow keys. Ties it in much better into the overall look. Some other nice keycaps on that and you should have a very nice board


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Looking good, liking that you went for a couple of them instead of just the WASD cluster or arrow keys. Ties it in much better into the overall look. Some other nice keycaps on that and you should have a very nice board


*Thanks!* Going to replace the F1, F5, & F9 with zinc keycaps. Stuck going in circles







...







...Trying to decide to add either white keys w/black etched letters or green w/black etched letters. _Any thoughts_?


----------



## Jaggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Trying to decide to add either white keys w/black etched letters or green w/black etched letters. _Any thoughts_?


I would probably go with white keycaps myself because that's just my personal preference plus I would think it would tie well with the zinc. However your death adder and mouse pad have a black and green combo going so I think it could go either way. The right shade of green could look pretty awesome.

On a side note I would like to see some keycaps with the difference symbols of EVE factions or perhaps C&C.


----------



## bloodyredd

Hello guys any of you who owns a shine 3 with green and blue led? I would like to see both led colors in a dark room with the different brightness levels. I would appreciate it since I plan to buy one for myself this Christmas.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Sure bro, just reply on this thread in a day or so, when I have some time I will take some pictures. Also, what is a good sort of calibration measurement, like a standard that you can relate to? Maybe I will put next to it my phone on full brightness or something, just to give you an idea of how bright in relation to something.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Hello guys any of you who owns a shine 3 with green and blue led? I would like to see both led colors in a dark room with the different brightness levels. I would appreciate it since I plan to buy one for myself this Christmas.


No matter which color you buy, you wont be dissapointed. I got the Shine 3 with white LED, because I got a white case







Just take the color that goes best with the rest of you hardware


----------



## bloodyredd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Sure bro, just reply on this thread in a day or so, when I have some time I will take some pictures. Also, what is a good sort of calibration measurement, like a standard that you can relate to? Maybe I will put next to it my phone on full brightness or something, just to give you an idea of how bright in relation to something.


Maybe all levels of brightness if you don't mind









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> No matter which color you buy, you wont be dissapointed. I got the Shine 3 with white LED, because I got a white case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just take the color that goes best with the rest of you hardware


I really want to see them in good quality before buying since there are no near retailers that I could go to and see them for myself. Anyway thanks for your advice









I just cannot decide whether to take red, blue or green. They all look awesome.


----------



## JayKthnx

Blue is most sexy of those three, though white is the bee's knees. In my opinion, that is.


----------



## karkee

Im waiting for my ducky shine 3 to get deliverd today, orderd one with brown and red to have a test. Could not decide what switch I wanted, I can send one back after


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaggar*
> 
> I would probably go with white keycaps myself because that's just my personal preference plus I would think it would tie well with the zinc. However your death adder and mouse pad have a black and green combo going so I think it could go either way. The right shade of green could look pretty awesome.


We're definitely thinkin' alike on this 1








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaggar*
> 
> On a side note I would like to see some keycaps with the difference symbols of EVE factions or perhaps C&C.


Yeah...I've found some more symbols for the zinc caps but having some bad luck finding symbols for the white or green keycaps.


----------



## johnmw1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadvirus*
> 
> ^ thx or the links, but like i said, those sites are backordered or oos..ds is making a killing if they cant keep up w/the demand for these keyboards!! if anyone know which e-tailers has it in stock, post on here thx..lookin for white led brown cherry ds3


Here ya go http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=113_1361&products_id=24210 but unfortunately they don't ship outside of Oz, but if you knew someone there who could post it on to you????????????


----------



## chrisguitar

Has anyone in this club had any issues with their Shine 3's? I'm looking to buy one


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> By 'colors' I take it you'd meant the LED? For Ducky, only the DS3 has RGB LED in the space bar, all other LED are single colors only. Don't be fooled with pics of DS3 with multi-colored LED's, that can be achieved via colored LED covers, I'd converted my white LED YOTS to a multi-colored one with these LED covers. AFAIK, only DS2 78 Version, which I happen to have also, has seven LED colors......single colored LED's only, no RGB.
> Ducky Shine 2 78 Version
> 
> This is my white LED YOTS with LED covers...


How did you make it multi LED?

Was it hard?
Was it cheap?
Does i void warranty?
Can it be taken off easily?
Can it only be done if you own a white LED version?
thanks


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Has anyone in this club had any issues with their Shine 3's? I'm looking to buy one


I haven't tried the Shine 3 yet (blasphemy I know...) but never had any problems with any of my Duckys (I've had 5 now







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> How did you make it multi LED?
> 
> Was it hard?
> Was it cheap?
> Does i void warranty?
> Can it be taken off easily?
> Can it only be done if you own a white LED version?
> thanks


The top one is a limited edition Shine 2 version 78 which has the different LED's and switches from stock. The second picture is his YOTS with some LED covers that gives it the extra colors. Doesn't void warranty, should be a very simple mod, and yes should work best with white LED's.

HL2 Can probably give you more information about it


----------



## JayKthnx

All info on led covers can be found here. No it doesn't void your warranty and yes it's easy since they're just like key caps in application. Effect is best with white LEDs.


----------



## Krullmeister

Added some white keycaps for my G2Pro, gonna have to pick up some blank white caps instead but these work for now.

Sorry for the lousy picture, brought it to work and just took a quick picture.


----------



## JayKthnx

Looks nice. Been working on installing o-rings on my ds3 tonight in between putting windows on case panels. Also got in two caps from maxkeyboards. Pics soon.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Added some white keycaps for my G2Pro, gonna have to pick up some blank white caps instead but these work for now.
> 
> Sorry for the lousy picture, brought it to work and just took a quick picture.


Ebony and Ivory?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> Ebony and Ivory?


I'm not entirely sure what you are refering to. Neither?!


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*










... *Very nice*








Your keyboard really convinces me to stick with buying white keycaps. I believe the black, silver (zinc), & white theme is going to be nice when completed


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> How did you make it multi LED?
> 
> Was it hard?
> Was it cheap?
> Does i void warranty?
> Can it be taken off easily?
> Can it only be done if you own a white LED version?
> thanks


Krullmeister and JayKthnx have basically covered your question.......sorry for being tardy with my reply, I've been a tad busy these days,


----------



## MeanBruce

Something New and Beautiful. The AquaComputer Aquaero 6 XT System Controller with LCD screen and capacitance touch. It's very pretty.









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4986_zpsfc8d9f35.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4991_zps8d553cdc.jpg.html


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Nice, but isn't this thread about Ducky and only Ducky?


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Nice, but isn't this thread about Ducky and only Ducky?


yes, just trying to keep my brother ducklings and hacklings informed beyond the typing surface, only cuz I love em so much.

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4980_zpsd4ef2ed1.jpg.html

By the way, I'm a hackling, nice to know ya.









...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Nice, but isn't this thread about Ducky and only Ducky?


Bruce get's special treatment because he is a bit special









Oh and Bruce...

I want a pic of that Aquaero installed mate ;D


----------



## goobafish

Just ordered my Ducky Yellow Edition MX White from NCIX, they just stocked up! Any one have cool keycap ideas what would look nice on the mono-yellowness of the board?


----------



## JayKthnx

blue/blue shine 3 just arrived. threw on a couple caps and called it a day. still waiting for my supplies to sleeve the cables for both decks.


----------



## InsideJob

Add me up


----------



## JayKthnx

Nice ocn board


----------



## JayKthnx

got my supplies in. one cable down.
also got a better view of the couple of keycaps I threw on the blue/blue ds3.



can you add this deck to my name in the list btw? thanks in advance, krull.


----------



## twerk

Does anyone know of any media key caps that will match the rest of the stock keys on my Ducky Shine 3 YotS?

Like these but with laser etched PBT keys that will allow the light to shine through.
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/media-shortcuts-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html#ad-image-0


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Does anyone know of any media key caps that will match the rest of the stock keys on my Ducky Shine 3 YotS?
> 
> Like these but with laser etched PBT keys that will allow the light to shine through.
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/media-shortcuts-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html#ad-image-0


Are you remapping the keys above the numberpad? If so, that's a fantastic idea, but no there are no keys that match the Ducky original keys.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Are you remapping the keys above the numberpad? If so, that's a fantastic idea, but no there are no keys that match the Ducky original keys.


I've already remapped the keys







I would just like to have the keys to match.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I've already remapped the keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to have the keys to match.


Completely understand where you're coming from. Wish Ducky sold extra keys like this and I already wrote them an email stating they should, but that's probably lost in their suggestion bin (AKA the trashcan).

I also did the same. Set calculator button to previous track, PC to stop, Email to Pause/Play and Home to Next TRack.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Completely understand where you're coming from. Wish Ducky sold extra keys like this and I already wrote them an email stating they should, but that's probably lost in their suggestion bin (AKA the trashcan).
> 
> I also did the same. Set calculator button to previous track, PC to stop, Email to Pause/Play and Home to Next TRack.


I wonder if there are any companies that will make them for you if you give them enough incentive ($). Maybe WASD would? Would cost a pretty penny but I think it's worth it.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Got another OCN ducky on the way







.
A DK1008 with black switches.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I wonder if there are any companies that will make them for you if you give them enough incentive ($). Maybe WASD would? Would cost a pretty penny but I think it's worth it.


Issue is matching them to the keyboard. I'm not sure if Ducky has any patents on the way they made their keys.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Got another OCN ducky on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> A DK1008 with black switches.


Acquire *all* the OCN boards.


----------



## MeanBruce

So many keyboards, so little time.









Attempting a 5.3Ghz and 5.4Ghz boot today as soon as my overclocking advisor gets back from his Christmas party.

Wishing all my fellow Ducklings and Hacklings a Joyous and Happy Christmas and to everyone you love so much!

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_5007_zps19bb07e6.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_5041_zps01ec7b07.jpg.html

My fiancée has forced me to post this last picture, she says is very red and Christmasssy.


----------



## MeanBruce

It's about time Ducky reached out to reviewers and (everyone). Go Ducky.









I hope we see much more of this in the New Year 2014, could an Anandtech review be so far away?


----------



## Simca

That was one of Linus' better reviews.


----------



## AJR1775

Dang Bruce, I need to stop by some time and check out your rig.


----------



## rrims

Figured I'd finally join the club. Been about a month with my Ducky and never going back to inferior rubber dome again



EDIT:

It's a Ducky Zero Shine with brown switches


----------



## MrPenguin

Stupid question guys,

I have got my ducky 3 but the caps, scrlk and numlk buttons do not illuminate.

On the manual it says that they should not illuminate in demo mode, but I'm not in demo mode as I can obviously type and the keys are registering...

Any ideas?


----------



## Simca

They only illuminate when on.. So press them.


----------



## JayKthnx

The led's for those three keys are your indication to let you know they're on. If caps is off, so is the led. Etc.


----------



## MrPenguin

Late chance for post of the year?


----------



## twerk

@Simca, how did you rebind the keys on your Ducky to media functions? I'm using AutoHotkey and it works fine but I'm just wondering if there's a cleaner way to do it, I hate having extra programs running in the background.


----------



## Simca

I also used AutoHotKey and I feel the same way.


----------



## JayKthnx

Sharpkeys does it through registry modifications as detailed here. No programs to run that way other than the initial setup.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Sharpkeys does it through registry modifications as detailed here. No programs to run that way other than the initial setup.


I tried SharpKeys and it worked with every other key other than the 4 function keys. For some reason they send some USB signal that SharpKeys doesn't seem to recognise, unless I'm doing something wrong. Did it work for you?


----------



## JayKthnx

I'll mess with it if I get the chance. It's still the same signals as the rest of the keys and all based in the registry. Sharpkeys is basically just a ui to simplify the process. Will post if I find specific info to share.


----------



## twerk

I've just tried messing with both SharpKeys and KeyTweak but neither work. All the keys on the keyboard register and come up with the corresponding code, A as 00_1E, space as 00_39 etc. but then when you try with the 4 function keys they all just register as 00_100.


----------



## Simca

I also tried SharpKeys, but on their website does not advertise as working with Windows 8 or 8.1 for that matter so maybe that's why?


----------



## twerk

I'm on W7. They say that the software will not work with the Logitech media keys, maybe that applies to the Ducky's as well.


----------



## mironccr345

My OCN Ducky with MX Blues.


----------



## JayKthnx

Yo're right. I forgot those keys send app commands instead of binary codes. This site has a good amount of info on it.


----------



## dbrisc

Has anyone played with the ducky zero tkl yet? If so what do you think of it? I'm looking at that and the CM rapid fire tkl. Thinking I'd rather have the ducky though. Thanks for any replies!


----------



## Simca

You'd rather have the Ducky.


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You'd rather have the Ducky.


Yeah that's what I was thinking. I just haven't been able to find anyone with a zero tkl yet!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Has anyone played with the ducky zero tkl yet? If so what do you think of it? I'm looking at that and the CM rapid fire tkl. Thinking I'd rather have the ducky though. Thanks for any replies!


I'd personally go with the QuickFire Rapid due to the higher build quality and Costar stabilizers.


----------



## Simca

He wants backlit keyboard, noobo editor.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> He wants backlit keyboard, noobo editor.


Don't see that mentioned anywhere?

Besides if he wanted a backlit TKL Ducky board then he'd have to go for the Shine 3, the backlit Zero Shine is fullsize only.


----------



## dbrisc

Yeah backlit doesn't matter to me honestly. Those were just the 2 I was looking at only have 100 bucks to spend currently.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Yeah backlit doesn't matter to me honestly. Those were just the 2 I was looking at only have 100 bucks to spend currently.


Another vote for the Ducky variant. I played with both TKL in Microcenter and the build quality seemed much higher on the Ducky then the CM.

If you're spending this much on a keyboard, why not get one that you won't regret?


----------



## Simca

If You're looking for TKL and you don't care for backlight, the CM Storm Quickfire keyboards are fantastic. Duckie's awesome too if you do want backlit though.


----------



## JayKthnx

Ducky zero is a good build quality for around $90


----------



## mksteez

Waiting for Shine 3 Magenta! Seems like its all sold out


----------



## JayKthnx

some of those are supposed to come in this month for mechanicalkeyboards.com. probably be arriving in a week or two.


----------



## rrims

For anyone interested, the yellow Shine 3's are back in stock at NCIX plus they're on sale

http://us.ncix.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=Ducky+Shine+Yellow+Colour


----------



## Paradigm84




----------



## JayKthnx

I'd rather colored key cap sets for the shine 3 than another special edition deck tbh


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I'd rather colored key cap sets for the shine 3 than another special edition deck tbh


can't imagine how that would look given they're backlit.


----------



## JayKthnx

In example.


----------



## Simca

I suppose.. I'd rather have the case change color.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ducky Zero Shine OMG Edition.


----------



## JayKthnx

Third and fourth cases for existing models in a couple months is all I'm saying. Honestly though, I just want colored caps so I can stop using this ds2 set. Small differences between them that drive me nuts.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

My 1008 arrived today






1008 black at the top 9008G2 Pro brown at the bottom


----------



## rrims

I'm jealous









I want a OCN Ducky!


----------



## zflamewing

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*






That's making me wish I could have gotten one of the aluminum ones and gotten coated in Cerakote Burnt Bronze. Below is an example.


----------



## dreadvirus

i was going to buy a ds3 at mechanical keyboards but than realised chinese new years is bout 2months away..has anyone heard what/when if theres going to be a limited edition coming out for the new year?


----------



## JayKthnx

Gold plated yots is all as far as I know


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadvirus*
> 
> i was going to buy a ds3 at mechanical keyboards but than realised chinese new years is bout 2months away..has anyone heard what/when if theres going to be a limited edition coming out for the new year?


Year of the Horse doesn't really sound as cool as Snake...


----------



## JayKthnx

Neither does year of the rabbit, but that didn't stop them


----------



## geogga

Hey guys, even if they do a YOTH, will it be the shine 3 or 4?
Is there an ETA for the 4?


----------



## Simca

Not sure how much they can add to the shine 3? Maybe more lighting modes I suppose.

Better media keys, lol.


----------



## zflamewing

maybe do more with the feature the YOTS space bar has with the color changeable LEDs


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not sure how much they can add to the shine 3? Maybe more lighting modes I suppose.
> 
> Better media keys, lol.


Black aluminium chassis, RGB LEDs, volume scroller and play/pause/previous track/next track buttons.

Can't think of anything else...


----------



## Simca

Black aluminum would be sexy...


----------



## zflamewing

I still wouldn't mind a burnt bronze aluminum case


----------



## dreadvirus

year of the horse is perfect for me, not becuz i wuz born on da year of the horse but becuz i got da stamina and endurance of a horse har har


----------



## twerk




----------



## AdamHD

Hey guys! I'just clicked the "order" button for my new Ducky Shine 3 (mx browns, white leds) from mechanicalkeyboards.com, and I'm here to join the club! I'm excited to try out my new keyboard. Should be a big improvement over my Razer Black Widow Ultimate that I just got rid of. Will post some pics when it arrives


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Hey guys, even if they do a YOTH, will it be the shine 3 or 4?
> Is there an ETA for the 4?


It should be if they stay consistent and release a Shine 4 next year. Personally, I'd like to see Ducky do some Cherry 3.0 boards with the lower profile keycaps and switches. Here are some pics, not sure if posted my YOTS with the Max Keyboards Greek Zodiac and Chinese Zodiac keys. Also, I've had this older Ducky Shine 2 for a while but I don't think I've posted it. My 2nd favorite board right after the YOTS, the white keycaps are awesome quality on this and the batch of MX Browns on this one are better than others I've tried.


----------



## geogga

PBT?


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> PBT?


Currently, there are no PBT that are backlit illuminated. That would be nice though! Those keycaps are actually the standard Ducky ABS shine keycaps, they just have a very nice white coating on them.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Currently, there are no PBT that are backlit illuminated. That would be nice though! Those keycaps are actually the standard Ducky ABS shine keycaps, they just have a very nice white coating on them.


Whoops, youre right. Forgot about that. I was actually thinking about getting thick/normal PBT keycaps and having my ducky shine on its max setting. This would create a backlighting effect which I thought looked nice. Currently waiting for the MOQ of a GB to be met to get a chance with my first set of blank PBT caps at a great price! Might get two for future keyboards, but I think that I will need a refreshing design of keycaps every now and then, which other GBs on GH will provide for me.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Ducky Shine3 with MX Brown reporting in.
Can't wait to get my package (hopefully before the weekend).









EDIT: now got it. But I think brown isn't for me because it feels kinda like a worn out keyboard where keys stuck.


----------



## AdamHD

I didn't know if this was discussed already, but I just saw that Ducky released a new firmware a couple of days ago. Here's what it adds for Shine 3 models-

01. Increased LED backlight PWM frequency.
02. New: Multimedia keys (Fn + Calc = Play/Pause, Fn + PC = Stop, Fn + Mail = Previous Song, Fn + Home = Next Song).
03. New: Adjustable reactive mode delay time (Fn + R_Alt + ↑↓).( Video )
04. New: CM1 and CM2 mode are now independent. They can be activated in any backlight mode, with 3 brightness levels and breathing mode
(Fn + F11/F12).( Video )
05. New: Hold Fn + F10 to turn off all backlight functions.

I'm personally pretty happy to see multimedia keys officially added!


----------



## JayKthnx

Good to see they're listening to our interests, but I probably won't update.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Have they "fixed" it so that the CAPSLOCK also shines even though it's not on because it'd be nice for those (like I will) that have a very dim light on it and have the caps glow brighter than the rest if it's enabled.

15.5k posts woah!


----------



## AdamHD

I just realized that mechanicalkeyboards.com sell "refurbished" (customer return) Shine 2's. Looks like the only ones they have in stock are with mx *black* switches. I know that is last years model, but I am just giving potential buyers a heads up!
They are priced at $99.00 (white led), $109 (yellow led), $119.00 (blue led, green led). Free shipping. Only 30 day warranty, though. Still... Not a bad deal. If I was a mx black switch guy, I probably would have picked up the white led one for $99.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamHD*
> 
> I didn't know if this was discussed already, but I just saw that Ducky released a new firmware a couple of days ago. Here's what it adds for Shine 3 models-
> 
> 01. Increased LED backlight PWM frequency.
> 02. New: Multimedia keys (Fn + Calc = Play/Pause, Fn + PC = Stop, Fn + Mail = Previous Song, Fn + Home = Next Song).
> 03. New: Adjustable reactive mode delay time (Fn + R_Alt + ↑↓).( Video )
> 04. New: CM1 and CM2 mode are now independent. They can be activated in any backlight mode, with 3 brightness levels and breathing mode
> (Fn + F11/F12).( Video )
> 05. New: Hold Fn + F10 to turn off all backlight functions.
> 
> I'm personally pretty happy to see multimedia keys officially added!


Do you guys want me to make a video about this update and show it off?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamHD*
> 
> I didn't know if this was discussed already, but I just saw that Ducky released a new firmware a couple of days ago. Here's what it adds for Shine 3 models-
> 
> 01. Increased LED backlight PWM frequency.
> 02. New: Multimedia keys (Fn + Calc = Play/Pause, Fn + PC = Stop, Fn + Mail = Previous Song, Fn + Home = Next Song).
> 03. New: Adjustable reactive mode delay time (Fn + R_Alt + ↑↓).( Video )
> 04. New: CM1 and CM2 mode are now independent. They can be activated in any backlight mode, with 3 brightness levels and breathing mode
> (Fn + F11/F12).( Video )
> 05. New: Hold Fn + F10 to turn off all backlight functions.
> 
> I'm personally pretty happy to see multimedia keys officially added!


That's a pretty awesome update. Now I just need keycaps for the media keys! It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Simca

I emailed Ducky a few months ago asking them to basically do almost everything they did in this update. I'm really happy they put this update out.


----------



## AdamHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> That's a pretty awesome update. Now I just need keycaps for the media keys! It's driving me crazy.


I wrote on their facebook page yesterday asking them about replacement keycaps that include the new media functions. No reply yet, but hopefully they release them. Or at least someone else releases some that have the icons for the new functions.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I emailed Ducky a few months ago asking them to basically do almost everything they did in this update. I'm really happy they put this update out.


I knew you'd be pretty overjoyed about this update as soon as I read the features. Sounded like everything you said about three months ago. Lol.


----------



## Simca

Only suggestion that haven't opened up on yet are the keycaps.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> More new Ducky models:
> 
> *Info:*
> 
> Ducky Premier DK9008P
> ● Switches: Cherry MX Brown / Blue / Red / Green / White(Milk)
> ● Dye-Sublimated PBT keycaps ( 熱昇華 PBT 鍵帽 )
> ● Grey Case / Green-White keycaps, Blue-Grey keycaps
> ● Function LED Color: Blue
> ● Languages: US / Chinese / UK / Nordic / Korean
> ● DIP switch alternative layouts: Dvorak / Colemak
> ● USB Repeat Acceleration
> ● LED Backlit keys: ESC / WASD
> ● Made in Taiwan
> 
> *Pictures:*
> 
> The Blue/ Grey makes a comeback from the DK9008 G2 Pro and the White/ Green is new on Ducky boards AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> Keycaps look very nice for stock:


----------



## twerk

The new Ducky DK2108S OMG is disgusting, not quite sure what they were thinking


----------



## JayKthnx

Isn't omg a lot team or something they sponsor?


----------



## meowth2

where do you get these animal looking key caps for ducky, also are these backlit compatible?
looks so nice T_T


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meowth2*
> 
> 
> 
> where do you get these animal looking key caps for ducky, also are these backlit compatible?
> looks so nice T_T


Max Keyboards


----------



## JayKthnx

Those caps are available here. I have the snake and dragon caps myself, and they have a nice feel to them and match ducky shine keys pretty well.


----------



## meowth2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Max Keyboards[/URL]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Max Keyboards


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Those caps are available here. I have the snake and dragon caps myself, and they have a nice feel to them and match ducky shine keys pretty well.


thank you


----------



## AdamHD

My Ducky Shine 3 is finally being delivered tomorrow. I'm excited to join the cool kids club.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

My Ducky Shine 3 with Cherry MX Reds came in! I'm one of the cool kids yaaaaaaaaaay.



Tyrion approved. For some reason, Eddard did not, so off with his head...again.


----------



## Brutuz

If any Aussies want Cherry Greens, PCCG has Shine 3's with them in now.


----------



## ipod4ever

Can I join?





Browns with white LEDs.


----------



## AdamHD

Here it is!!!
Ducky Shine 3. Brown switches, white LEDs


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamHD*
> 
> Here it is!!!
> Ducky Shine 3. Brown switches, white LEDs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do the white LED's have blue on the Year of the Snake logo sides on the spacebar?

Wow because that so blends with my color scheme and blue lighting in my rig.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Do the white LED's have blue on the Year of the Snake logo sides on the spacebar?
> 
> Wow because that so blends with my color scheme and blue lighting in my rig.


Yes, those side LEDs are RGB so you can make them almost any color.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yes, those side LEDs are RGB so you can make them almost any color.












I so need to give my wallet a rest but I'm so wanting the Ducky III.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so need to give my wallet a rest but I'm so wanting the Ducky III.


Give in to temptation.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Can't recall if I'd posted this, but I've added another two more DS3 to my collection, first being a DS3 YOTS Edition, just can't resist the duck!









First off, a DS3 Yellow Edition with MX White, my very first all Cherry White keyboard and I love the feel of it, soft click and relatively stiff/heavy switch, I like it a lot!












Next, my just acquired DS3 MX Green......love 'em greens!










Spruced up my DK9087G2 Pro with the SpongeBob keycaps....decided to use the key caps here since they are PBT's.


----------



## Paradigm84

You have so many Ducky keyboards.









Super jealous.


----------



## cab2

One more Ducky 3


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Add me in!!!









Ducky Zero DK2108S


----------



## NitrousX

Can someone tell me how I would go about changing the spacebar color on my Shine 3 YOTS? Thanks!


----------



## Simca

FN + INS HOME PG UP ( R G B )


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Can someone tell me how I would go about changing the spacebar color on my Shine 3 YOTS? Thanks!


If you don't have the manual to hand.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> FN + INS HOME PG UP ( R G B )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> If you don't have the manual to hand.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> FN + INS HOME PG UP ( R G B )


I misplaced my manual. Thanks guys!


----------



## bloodyredd

What would you guys suggest? I get a DS3 or wait for the upcoming Premier keyboard. They both look good and I can't decide


----------



## JayKthnx

do you care about lighting?
that's pretty much what you should base the choice on imo.


----------



## bloodyredd

Well, back lighting is a big plus for me but the PBT keycaps on the premier sounds good. Still, I cannot decide.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyredd*
> 
> Well, back lighting is a big plus for me but the PBT keycaps on the premier sounds good. Still, I cannot decide.


I was unable to decide at first for the exact same reason. Though, after some thinking, I realized that I can buy new set of keycaps any time, since those are regular Cherry MX switches, but I cant buy "extra backlights" just like that. So I got a Ducky Shine 2 (Shine 3 was not out back then). Some time after this, I won a OCN edition of a Ducky keyboard which had PBT keycaps. The difference is not that big tbh, so I would go with a keyboard with backlight, and if you get annoyed by the default keycaps, you can then go buy some PBT keycaps any time you want.


----------



## AdamHD

Anyone installed o-rings on your Shine 3? I just ordered these http://www.ebay.com/itm/190967208142?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 .
The MX browns in my new board are so much quieter than my last board (MX blues), but I figured these would be worth trying out for $6.50.


----------



## JayKthnx

I have o-rings on my brown/white ds3. They give the browns a bit of tempering on their sound since it keeps them from bottoming out.


----------



## AdamHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I have o-rings on my brown/white ds3. They give the browns a bit of tempering on their sound since it keeps them from bottoming out.


Awesome. Thanks for the feedback. I believe I have the same exact keyboard as yours, so that is reassuring. I figured for $6.50, pretty much ANY noise dampening is worth the money... and it gives me a fun little project to do.


----------



## AdamHD

Just noticed that NCIX (US) has the full sized Ducky Shine 3's with red switches are on sale for $129.99 (with free shipping, no tax for most).
They have green, magenta, and white LED models in stock. Just giving potential buyers a heads up on a good deal!
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=87095&vpn=DK9008S3-RUSALAAP1&manufacture=Ducky&promoid=1019

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=87092&vpn=DK9008S3-RUSALAAG1&manufacture=Ducky&promoid=1019

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=87093&vpn=DK9008S3-RUSALAAW1&manufacture=Ducky&promoid=1019


----------



## renji1337

I just bought one last week for 149.99 -_-


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamHD*
> 
> Just noticed that NCIX (US) has the full sized Ducky Shine 3's with red switches are on sale for $129.99 (with free shipping, no tax for most).
> They have green, magenta, and white LED models in stock. Just giving potential buyers a heads up on a good deal!
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=87095&vpn=DK9008S3-RUSALAAP1&manufacture=Ducky&promoid=1019
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=87092&vpn=DK9008S3-RUSALAAG1&manufacture=Ducky&promoid=1019
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=87093&vpn=DK9008S3-RUSALAAW1&manufacture=Ducky&promoid=1019


I just got mine this week and paid 140. -_- I wonder if they'll refund me anything since I JUST got the damn thing. Haha


----------



## AdamHD

Yeah, it really is a good deal. I'd be regretting my purchase, if I had wanted red switches (I got browns). Wookie, I'd definitely try to get that $10 difference back. It's worth a shot!


----------



## zapfacid

I have an issue with my Ducky TKL. It started randomly typing 6 letters when I would only hit the key once.

The only thing I could think it is is that I accidently spilled a bit of water on it and it would seem that these are not water resistant keyboards. Do you guys think it's destroyed or could I try a warranty claim?

Thanks for the help!









TTTThhhhiiissss iiiisss wwwhhhaatat iiitttt dddoooeeesss wwwhhheeennn n iiimmm tttyyypppiiinnngg g lllooolll


----------



## JayKthnx

I would suggest pursuing the warranty


----------



## zapfacid

I am sad









I don't know how that little bit could have caused that issue..


----------



## zapfacid

Yeah, other keyboards work. And I was wondering about the repeat rate cuz I saw it on there but I dont know how to turn that off

Just figured out how to do it! Thanks for the heads up haha

Ok, I think everything is working now. haha


----------



## cab2

I have the same defect, I occasionally get a repeated key-press. I posted about it a few pages back. Linux has a "bounce key" setting that mitigates the problem, in Windows you're screwed. I have yet to use a defect-free Ducky.


----------



## JayKthnx

Have you tried adjusting your USB repeat rates, @cab2?
Just wondering since neither of my ds3's have any issues with repeating letters, and both boards have different switches.


----------



## Simca

Sounds like you guys have all default settings which include key refresh rate/rapid key smash setting. You need to set it to zero by pressing FN+F5 and FN+F1. It controls rate and delay.


----------



## nekkibasara1213

Just got a Ducky Shine 3 TKL, and I am trying to adjust the back-lighting brightness. The manual says to hit FN + the arrow up or down key to change it, but I am not noticing any difference when I do that. Am I missing something here?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekkibasara1213*
> 
> Just got a Ducky Shine 3 TKL, and I am trying to adjust the back-lighting brightness. The manual says to hit FN + the arrow up or down key to change it, but I am not noticing any difference when I do that. Am I missing something here?


Make sure you have it in the 100% LED mode, cycle through the modes using FN + F10, it will be the mode after the all the LED's go off.

Another thing that may be happening is that you are expecting a big change with each key press, the brightness only changes about 5% with each key press, unlike other boards which may have a 25%+ change.


----------



## nekkibasara1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Make sure you have it in the 100% LED mode, cycle through the modes using FN + F10, it will be the mode after the all the LED's go off.
> 
> Another thing that may be happening is that you are expecting a big change with each key press, the brightness only changes about 5% with each key press, unlike other boards which may have a 25%+ change.


Thanks. I cycled through the settings until I returned to the setting with all of the keys lit. It still doesn't seem to change even with 10-20 key presses on fn+arrow down. It's not too bright right now since I am typing in the daytime. We will have to see if its still OK at night.


----------



## nekkibasara1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekkibasara1213*
> 
> Thanks. I cycled through the settings until I returned to the setting with all of the keys lit. It still doesn't seem to change even with 10-20 key presses on fn+arrow down. It's not too bright right now since I am typing in the daytime. We will have to see if its still OK at night.


LOL I figured out the problem. It was already at the minimum brightness, so I couldn't turn it down anymore. Man do I feel stupid right now.


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Have you tried adjusting your USB repeat rates, @cab2?
> Just wondering since neither of my ds3's have any issues with repeating letters, and both boards have different switches.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sounds like you guys have all default settings which include key refresh rate/rapid key smash setting. You need to set it to zero by pressing FN+F5 and FN+F1. It controls rate and delay.


Thank you. I'm using the default setting, F1/F5. The repeated key-press is random, happens occasionally. My Filco brown doesn't do it.


----------



## AdamHD

I'm installing o-rings on my Ducky Shine 3 tonight. Any tips (or things to be careful of) when removing the key caps?
I have only removed/replaced the standard WASD keys on both mechanical keyboards I have owned, so I am mainly concerned about the "big" keys (with the stabilizers)...


----------



## twerk

Still haven't told you guys. I will hopefully getting my Ducky Shine 3 YotS anodised in black soon.

I will be posting updates and pictures as it progresses. I've sorted out the place where I'm going to have it done, sadly it's 4 hours away which is a bit of a pain!

Ducky have agreed to send me a spare aluminium case so I will have a spare one in case things don't go according to plan (not free sadly).

Stay tuned


----------



## Simca

omg, plz pics of that.


----------



## AdamHD

Got my o-rings successfully installed! Not a huge difference, but I'd definitely recommend it to anyone looking for a little bit of noise dampening.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Still haven't told you guys. I will hopefully getting my Ducky Shine 3 YotS anodised in black soon.
> 
> I will be posting updates and pictures as it progresses. I've sorted out the place where I'm going to have it done, sadly it's 4 hours away which is a bit of a pain!
> 
> Ducky have agreed to send me a spare aluminium case so I will have a spare one in case things don't go according to plan (not free sadly).
> 
> Stay tuned


Can't wait. But how do you open it? I would like to try a switch swap mod.


----------



## JayKthnx

typically, ducky keyboards open right up after you pull the three screws on the back.
more info
I know the thread is written for a ds2, but they're just about the same physically.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamHD*
> 
> I'm installing o-rings on my Ducky Shine 3 tonight. Any tips (or things to be careful of) when removing the key caps?
> I have only removed/replaced the standard WASD keys on both mechanical keyboards I have owned, so I am mainly concerned about the "big" keys (with the stabilizers)...


Well, nothing special. The stabilizers on the big keys of a ducky are actually so simple that you don't have to worry about them, you break the actual switch easier than the stabilizers.







But the only thing to note with all keycaps, and especially the big keys; lift them up STRAIGHT, use the provided tool if possible, do NOT lift from one corner only thinking "I'll lift this side first and then the other", because that might damage the switches. Other than that, the whole keycap removal/replacement process is very easy, easier than you may think.


----------



## AdamHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> Well, nothing special. The stabilizers on the big keys of a ducky are actually so simple that you don't have to worry about them, you break the actual switch easier than the stabilizers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the only thing to note with all keycaps, and especially the big keys; lift them up STRAIGHT, use the provided tool if possible, do NOT lift from one corner only thinking "I'll lift this side first and then the other", because that might damage the switches. Other than that, the whole keycap removal/replacement process is very easy, easier than you may think.


I got it. Thabk you. It actually was a lot easier than I thought it was going to be!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Still haven't told you guys. I will hopefully getting my Ducky Shine 3 YotS anodised in black soon.
> 
> I will be posting updates and pictures as it progresses. I've sorted out the place where I'm going to have it done, sadly it's 4 hours away which is a bit of a pain!
> 
> Ducky have agreed to send me a spare aluminium case so I will have a spare one in case things don't go according to plan (not free sadly).
> 
> Stay tuned


Did you ask Ducky to send you a spare? Or can you order one through some website? I am just wondering, because then maybe I can turn my Shine 3 into an aluminum Shine 3


----------



## Gregaroon

Can anyone suggest a wrist rest that will go well with my Shine 3?


----------



## JayKthnx

ducky makes one

you can also get one from noko
that's where I got mine:


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Did you ask Ducky to send you a spare? Or can you order one through some website? I am just wondering, because then maybe I can turn my Shine 3 into an aluminum Shine 3


I had to email them, I told them I was doing a project that I would be doing an article on.


----------



## zflamewing

Has anyone seen this yet?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Has anyone seen this yet?


Yup, someone mentioned in an earlier post (not sure if here or in the mech KB club) that there are gold shine 3 editions out!

Too bling bling, much like the gold edition phones out there!


----------



## zflamewing

I normally don't like gold but that shade is actually kinda nice. It's also nice to see Ducky doing the Shine with MX Greens.


----------



## Simca

If it was 200 I'd buy it at 274 or so it's too much.


----------



## JayKthnx

off topic, I preferred your last avatar @Simca.

btw, tuhaojin (土豪金) means 'tyrant gold'. not the deck for me, but got an interesting name with a bit of attitude.


----------



## zapfacid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> ducky makes one
> 
> you can also get one from noko
> that's where I got mine:


Good lord those are expensive

Edit: Also, why are there so few?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zapfacid*
> 
> Good lord those are expensive
> 
> Edit: Also, why are there so few?


I would imagine a combination of materials used and being completely handmade attributes to the price.


----------



## Simca

More limited run than even duckies typically are.


----------



## Aftermath2006

got my new Shine 3 with cherry blacks i have to say so far really enjoying it


----------



## Carnaged

Hi Guys,

Just received my Ducky Shine III a day or so ago, really enjoying it so far, just getting used to the layout as I am making more mistakes than normal when using this so far. I have a few questions however if someone wouldn't mind helping me out.


Are the WASD supposed to be raised, I am guessing that they are but these are the only keys I have taken off and therefore not sure, they seem on right to me.
I have had 3-4 other mech keyboards, however this is the first one that pings, the K is really noticeable and some others are much less so, is this just to be expected with Ducky and mech keyboards in general? I have sent them an email as the etailer I bought this off didn't seem to know one way or the other.
Thanks again


----------



## Simca

Wasd keys are not raised. Remove the keys. Ate you using the normal black key caps or the red ones?

Are you going rough with the keyboard? Maybe it just needs wearing in.


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Wasd keys are not raised. Remove the keys. Ate you using the normal black key caps or the red ones?
> 
> Are you going rough with the keyboard? Maybe it just needs wearing in.


Apologies I meant to ask are the Red WASD keys raised as that it what I am currently using

If anything I am being gentle with the keyboard so far


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnaged*
> 
> Apologies I meant to ask are the Red WASD keys raised as that it what I am currently using
> 
> If anything I am being gentle with the keyboard so far


I think you just need to push them on harder onto the switches. Since you switched the key caps out, you might just need to push them on harder.


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> I think you just need to push them on harder onto the switches. Since you switched the key caps out, you might just need to push them on harder.


There we got thanks for the replies, I've been using them raised for the last day or so thinking that they must be bigger than the defaults, they took more pushing down that I was comfortable making as I am always a bit more gentle with new tech that I buy. So lastly now then should I be worried about the pinging and maybe look to do something or is this just going to be a fact of life, I gave the K key a push down and it seems to have made a difference but I can still hear it on other keys as I am typing this for example.


----------



## JayKthnx

a lot of people that report pinging issues have noted that the sound reduces with time due to the springs seating into their proper place inside the switches with use


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> a lot of people that report pinging issues have noted that the sound reduces with time due to the springs seating into their proper place inside the switches with use


Oh right I see thanks for the reply, I will see what response I get from Ducky on this as well but its not the end of the world as its not that loud, however I had never even heard of this issue before I bought this keyboard which is weird in of itself.

I have also noticed that my E key isn't as bright as the rest of my keys, not sure what that is all about?


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnaged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> a lot of people that report pinging issues have noted that the sound reduces with time due to the springs seating into their proper place inside the switches with use
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right I see thanks for the reply, I will see what response I get from Ducky on this as well but its not the end of the world as its not that loud, however I had never even heard of this issue before I bought this keyboard which is weird in of itself.
> 
> I have also noticed that my E key isn't as bright as the rest of my keys, not sure what that is all about?
Click to expand...

I can confirm the first one happened on my keyboard too, but went away just with use.









About your E key, remove the E keycap and W or R keycaps, or some ther keycaps next to the E key, and compare the brightness of the naked leds. There could be a faulty led, or some junk inside the E keycap, or the led may not be completely straight (the leds are very directional), or it may just be an illusion with the keycaps.


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> I can confirm the first one happened on my keyboard too, but went away just with use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About your E key, remove the E keycap and W or R keycaps, or some ther keycaps next to the E key, and compare the brightness of the naked leds. There could be a faulty led, or some junk inside the E keycap, or the led may not be completely straight (the leds are very directional), or it may just be an illusion with the keycaps.


I took the keycap off and the R key and then swapped them over, it is definitely the LED that isn't as bright, however when I had both LED's bare I couldn't tell that they were any different. Basically there isn't a problem with the keycap it is the LED.


----------



## Carnaged

Hi all,

Spoke to Ducky about my backlight issue, sent them a picture and waiting to here back, I have to say though that at the minute I'm not loving the keyboard ad much as I thought that I was going to. I had a Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 before this and I loved the CTRL placement on that, it was easy for me to reach the WASD keys and be able to hold it as I play Counter Strike a lot, for the moment I have moved the crouch to shift. The other thing and this is a minor annoyance is that I cannot type very well on this keyboard at all for some reason. With most of my others I clicked straight away, but I am typing like I have not fingers now for some reason. Although I have to say that I like the feel of the keyboard as I am using it, the keys do feel nice and the pinging has now stopped also.


----------



## rrims

For anyone wondering. The Keycool key set from Newegg (and banggood) seen here fit the Ducky's perfectly. Aside from my spacebar being bent, they feel great for 20 bucks.


----------



## hakz

dat portal key


----------



## drBlahMan

*Ok*....I have finally acquired *all* of my zinc keycaps (w/white print) for my Ducky Zero. So far, the theme is black & silver. I was going to use some ABS white keycaps w/black print but now I've decided to add a splash of red anodized aluminum keycaps (w/white print & blank). At the f10, f12, ScrLk, & NumLk keycaps, there will be a light green hue under those red anodized keycaps because those are led. _I personally think that will be more cool to *l*@@*k* at_









I'm just waiting for my *red* & *silver anodized* keycaps (including a *red anodized* spacebar) so I can complete this keycap mod









They should be arriving next week so I can post the final pics


----------



## MC RaZaR

I just got the Shine 3 TKL Yellow Edition with MX Browns.

Some things to note about it:

I like the PBT keys - it gives a rough feel/texture to the keys.
The key caps are translucent. The caps light up instead of only the letters.
It's a full-speed USB keyboard like the rest of the Shine 3's.


----------



## CptAsian

I just saw this again. The more I look at it, the more I want it...


----------



## JayKthnx

dat tuhaojin is reeling in another victim.


----------



## dreadvirus

i assumed DS was going to make a year of the horse keyboard..does anyone know if thats the case or not? if they aren't, i want to get a ds3 otherwise, been on this logitech for years and its time for a change


----------



## JayKthnx

the ds3 yots was released in september last year. the yoth will probably follow suit this year.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Don't find a YOTH KB inspiring at all... the dragon and snake I liked but horse... not so sure...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadvirus*
> 
> i assumed DS was going to make a year of the horse keyboard..does anyone know if thats the case or not? if they aren't, i want to get a ds3 otherwise, been on this logitech for years and its time for a change


There will be a Year of the Horse but it won't be until the second half of this year. You'll be waiting a long time, my advice would just be to get a DS3 now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Don't find a YOTH KB inspiring at all... the dragon and snake I liked but horse... not so sure...


Year of the Rabbit wasn't too inspiring either but the keyboard itself was awesome.


----------



## Simca

Maybe if they make the horse logo with a headless horseman figure on it, then it'd be badass.

Hopefully they don't do an all brown keyboard, lol.

Maybe brown keyboard, black keys? Idk.

I think a stallion logo could look cool.


----------



## dreadvirus

if new keyboards comes out in sept [if they follow the same schedule] its not worth waiting another 7months eh? i should buy a ds3 now?,,,,just reaad twerk reply, yah i guess i'll spring for YOTS..


----------



## Gregaroon

Hey guys:



From their Google+:

• PBT Keycap set
-Engraved Keycap set (同刻)
-Blank Keycap set (無刻)
• No special function key labels for a cleaner look
(無特殊功能鍵符號標示，印字更乾淨)
• for Ducky Premier or other compatible keyboards
(適用Ducky Premier鍵盤，以及其他相容Cherry軸的鍵盤)
• Currently available in Chinese or US English sets﻿

Link to more pictures here


----------



## Simca

How much?


----------



## deploring

Any idea where I can get a Ducky Shine 3 Blue LED Cherry MX Blue ? Everyone I look its out of stock


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Maybe if they make the horse logo with a headless horseman figure on it, then it'd be badass.
> 
> Hopefully they don't do an all brown keyboard, lol.
> 
> Maybe brown keyboard, black keys? Idk.
> 
> I think a stallion logo could look cool.


Hmm... A stallion a la Ferrari might not be so bad after all... now that I think about it...


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How much?


If it is the same price as the older keycaps, then maybe around $50, but I am not sure...


----------



## MeanBruce

Whoops, am I in the right place?









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_5906_zpsa9431653.jpg.html


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Whoops, am I in the right place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_5906_zpsa9431653.jpg.html


you made my day Bruce!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Whoops, am I in the right place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_5906_zpsa9431653.jpg.html


Keyboards and food... like a boss


----------



## MeanBruce

Sup Ducklings?

Sorry to intrude, just leaving pics, a full write up tomorrow in the am for this new amazing Planar 27in 2560x1440 full glossy edge to edge glass display and SpaceCo SpaceArm tech that just arrived at my door today from Colorado.









Whooooopah!

See you in the NEWS!









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_5978_zpsdd196ba1.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_5979_zps0921cc51.jpg.html

The sun did come out.


----------



## Citna

Old Ducky DK9008 still going strong!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Ok I *NEED* a Ducky Shine 3 Cherry Brown Switch w/ Blue LED so I can join this club.

Problem:
Can't find a retail seller here in the US that has one.
I don't mind paying a little more or for international shipping.
Does anyone here know of any retail shops anywhere that can ship me my Ducky to the US?


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Ok I *NEED* a Ducky Shine 3 Cherry Brown Switch w/ Blue LED so I can join this club.
> 
> Problem:
> Can't find a retail seller here in the US that has one.
> I don't mind paying a little more or for international shipping.
> Does anyone here know of any retail shops anywhere that can ship me my Ducky to the US?


Best I can find is $219 including shipping. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DUCKY-DK9008-Shine3-Mechanical-Keyboard-CHERRY-MX-BROWN-PICK-LED-BACKLIT-/191067653520?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item2c7c850590


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Best I can find is $219 including shipping. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DUCKY-DK9008-Shine3-Mechanical-Keyboard-CHERRY-MX-BROWN-PICK-LED-BACKLIT-/191067653520?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item2c7c850590


Thank you for that. +1

I had also found another eBay seller with them (supposedly), but really would like to get them from a retail outlet instead, even if it means paying more. I buy a LOT of small stuff on eBay, but have ran into issues before with larger items, especially never receiving the item (even from VERY highly rated sellers) or getting sent damaged / used items that were supposed to be new, and not once have I been able to resolve the issue with an eBay seller until after going through opening a case with eBay and taking it all the way through to getting paypal involved to get my refund, all of which takes more than a month to do. Never been burned like that for a < $20 item on eBay, but boy have I ever been for several hundred dollar items, unfortunately more than once.

edit:

I have not ruled it out though. If no better alternative materializes I definitely will go the eBay route.

In the meantime I might as well place an order for the keyboard at NCIX which has had them listed as 'back order' for more than two months now, just to see what they say.


----------



## gr3nd3l

I did notice that NZXT is saying their Ducky's are on back order until mid February and PCCasegear said the same thing.
There is a chance a few may be available by the end of the month.


----------



## jrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Ok I *NEED* a Ducky Shine 3 Cherry Brown Switch w/ Blue LED so I can join this club.
> 
> Problem:
> Can't find a retail seller here in the US that has one.
> I don't mind paying a little more or for international shipping.
> Does anyone here know of any retail shops anywhere that can ship me my Ducky to the US?


Pchome has them for normal price, shipping is $10 and usually arrive in a week.

http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/DCAH0X-A79343248


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> Pchome has them for normal price, shipping is $10 and usually arrive in a week.
> 
> http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/DCAH0X-A79343248


Thank you! Thank you! My google-fu has been failing for more than a month. I hesitated posting here but I didn't know where else to look. Now I'm really glad I did. Rep to you too!


----------



## Juthos

My Ducky tuhaojin with mx green


----------



## mark_thaddeus

^ pimpin!


----------



## xotli

My Shine 3 has a reactive mode where the keys react to button presses. Does anyone know if there's anyway to turn off the LEDs for certain keys in reactive mode? Basically LED customization in reactive mode.

Thanks.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> My Shine 3 has a reactive mode where the keys react to button presses. Does anyone know if there's anyway to turn off the LEDs for certain keys in reactive mode? Basically LED customization in reactive mode.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think there is an option for that. You can turn the lights completely off so they light up when you press them or make them fade out if they are light on


----------



## xotli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I don't think there is an option for that. You can turn the lights completely off so they light up when you press them or make them fade out if they are light on


Thanks, I elected to just go custom LED mode and leave the reactive mode off.

I'm loving my new Ducky Shine 3 with Ducky white key caps and WASD blank white keycaps.

Also got a Poker II non LED. I have blank white keycaps coming in for that too.


----------



## KingHydrix

I have the Ducky Shine 3 (Blue Switches), this isn't an entry post to the club as I won't have a picture but to those who are deciding to buy and come to this thread for some reference, definitely a very sturdy and good keyboard. Lighting customization are also amazing for something that doesn't need drivers, and of course the blue switches as personal preference, I just love it whilst both gaming and typing.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Thanks, I elected to just go custom LED mode and leave the reactive mode off.
> 
> I'm loving my new Ducky Shine 3 with Ducky white key caps and WASD blank white keycaps.
> 
> Also got a Poker II non LED. I have blank white keycaps coming in for that too.


Sounds and looks good


----------



## Krullmeister

All right, So I'm back!

Sorry that I've been away, just have had a lot of other stuff on my plate. I'll be updating the OP over the coming days with all our new members (Welcome!)!

Quack Quack
Krull


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> All right, So I'm back!
> 
> Sorry that I've been away, just have had a lot of other stuff on my plate. I'll be updating the OP over the coming days with all our new members (Welcome!)!
> 
> Quack Quack
> Krull


It was so good without you here







Pls leave again


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> It was so good about you here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls leave again


Hush you!


----------



## Cyalume

Where are all the Ducky keyboards at? I've been searching high and low for a Ducky Shine 3 TKL Blue LED Cherry MX Brown switch type for the past hour. Nobody has them in stock anywhere.


----------



## Sungbung

They are really hard to come by from my experience.

I got them for real cheap at NCIX during the black friday sales ($115 for Cherry MX red w/ orange LED). I told my friend to do the same. However, he was told a week after he placed the order that they were completely out of stock. Even today, they don't have any in stock. He had a terrible experience with them as they told him they might restock but didn't know when. He waited a month until he got sick of it and just canceled the order.

This stuff sells out FAST in the US, so the alternative is to just have it shipped overseas or buy one (used?) from someone in the US.

On a separate note, I have had my ducky for 2 months now and I am in love with this thing. It makes me appreciate my computer so much more. I love typing. I go out of my way to type stuff for the enjoyment of it. I do typing tests every downtime i have between moba games and tv shows and its so fun.

My wpm has increased dramatically in 2 months and I am extremely satisfied. I won't use a membrane keyboard ever again. I feel disgusting when I'm on my parents computers with their emachine keyboards. It just feels awful and wrong. Really really wrong.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sungbung*
> 
> They are really hard to come by from my experience.
> 
> I got them for real cheap at NCIX during the black friday sales ($115 for Cherry MX red w/ orange LED). I told my friend to do the same. However, he was told a week after he placed the order that they were completely out of stock. Even today, they don't have any in stock. He had a terrible experience with them as they told him they might restock but didn't know when. He waited a month until he got sick of it and just canceled the order.
> 
> This stuff sells out FAST in the US, so the alternative is to just have it shipped overseas or buy one (used?) from someone in the US.
> 
> On a separate note, I have had my ducky for 2 months now and I am in love with this thing. It makes me appreciate my computer so much more. I love typing. I go out of my way to type stuff for the enjoyment of it. I do typing tests every downtime i have between moba games and tv shows and its so fun.
> 
> My wpm has increased dramatically in 2 months and I am extremely satisfied. I won't use a membrane keyboard ever again. I feel disgusting when I'm on my parents computers with their emachine keyboards. It just feels awful and wrong. Really really wrong.


I know, I feel like I'm stabbing a child in the face when I'm typing on a membrane keyboard, don't you?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I know, I feel like I'm stabbing a child in the face when I'm typing on a membrane keyboard, don't you?


That's the exact same reaction I have. Having to use a membrane (albeit a decent one) at work does result in some inconvenient baby stabbings at times.


----------



## Sungbung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I know, I feel like I'm stabbing a child in the face when I'm typing on a membrane keyboard, don't you?


That's a really good way to put it. Very similar to taking a cute bunch of kittens and just punting them as hard as you can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> That's the exact same reaction I have. Having to use a membrane (albeit a decent one) at work does result in some inconvenient baby stabbings at times.


Would your employer allow you to take in a mech keyboard to work? I feel like that would improve my workplace by a thousand-fold.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sungbung*
> 
> That's a really good way to put it. Very similar to taking a cute bunch of kittens and just punting them as hard as you can.
> Would your employer allow you to take in a mech keyboard to work? I feel like that would improve my workplace by a thousand-fold.


I did use my MX green g2pro for a while but it eventually drove my boss and some coworkers nuts. Been tempted to pick up another board with blacks for work but don't feel like shelling out for that at the moment.


----------



## rrims

Could use some help here! I've been looking for some new caps for my Ducky. I've been trying to find a good set of PBT keys that will hold their lettering for years but that seems to be impossible. So I've thought about getting into side-printed PBT keys, but those seem non-existent. I'm at loss here!









My options are:


Thick blank PBT
Dyesub PBT
Doubleshot ABS (less preferred)

Can anyone offer shed some light on this for me? What is a good set of 105 keys that'll last me a long time?


----------



## JayKthnx

Just wondering why do you not want ds abs caps?


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Just wondering why do you not want ds abs caps?


I like the texture that PBT has compared to the "smoothness" that ABS has. But if it came down to it, I'd go back to ABS if I can't find a PBT set I like


----------



## JayKthnx

The texture depends on the mold used, not the material. You can get both smooth and textured caps in any plastic you prefer. I.e. the hyperfuse dcs set on my ergodox is ds abs and they have a lovely textured finish to them. I'd take pics of them, but I only have potato cameras and am out of the country right now. Lol


----------



## Gregaroon

Hey fellow Ducklings!
New Ducky Keyboard incoming in April!

Ducky Premier DK9008P (Special Color Edition 01)
● Switches: Cherry MX Black / Brown / Blue / Red
● Dye-Sublimated ( 熱昇華) / Blank (無刻) / Laser etched (雷射雕刻) / Engraved (同刻) PBT keycaps
● Yellow PBT keycaps (黃色PBT鍵帽)
● Black Case top / Yellow Case bottom (黑色上蓋，黃色下蓋)
● Function LED Color: Blue
● Languages: US / Chinese / UK / Nordic / Korean / ....
● DIP switch alternative layouts: Dvorak / Colemak
● USB Repeat Acceleration
● USB N-Key Rollover
● LED Backlit keys: ESC / WASD
● Made in Taiwan









Also, from MechanicalKeyboards.com Facebook:

2014 is shaping up to be a good year if you are looking for PBT keycaps sets!

Some new sets coming to soon!

All these will be available in either blank or engraved:

Blue and Gray, Cream Cheese and Green, White and Pink, White, & Yellow


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Oh my. Look what the postman brought me today ...

 

Shine 3 w/ Cherry Browns and Blue LEDs. I'm so ready to join this fine club!

Thanks again to gr3nd3l and jrad for helping me find my Ducky!

Now I'm for sure never going to learn how to play the saxophone







...


----------



## newchemicals

Hello Ducky Club!

I got my ducky over the weekend.


----------



## Paradigm84

Nice choice!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Hello Ducky Club!
> 
> I got my ducky over the weekend.











Is that the new Ducky Premier DK9008P?
And what kind of switches did you get?


----------



## soloz2

Also, are they thick PBT keycaps? I'm seriously considering picking up the new Ducky Premier for my work keyboard. I would really like the grey/blue but can't seem to find one reasonably priced. I like the white/green version too but am concerned about keeping white keycaps clean.
Anyway, I am probably going to get either the new Ducky Premier, Ducky Zero or CM Storm XT for work. One of them will replace the Rosewill I just RMAd and then my Filco can come home again.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new Ducky Premier DK9008P?
> And what kind of switches did you get?


Yes, its a ducky dk9008 g2/pro with cherry blacks

Edit: it is a dk9008P

Edit2: the back of the keyboard says 9008G2


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> Also, are they thick PBT keycaps? I'm seriously considering picking up the new Ducky Premier for my work keyboard. I would really like the grey/blue but can't seem to find one reasonably priced. I like the white/green version too but am concerned about keeping white keycaps clean.
> Anyway, I am probably going to get either the new Ducky Premier, Ducky Zero or CM Storm XT for work. One of them will replace the Rosewill I just RMAd and then my Filco can come home again.


Specs from Ducky's Facebook:

Ducky Premier DK9008P
● Switches: Cherry MX Brown / Blue / Red / Green
● Dye-Sublimated PBT keycaps ( 熱昇華 PBT 鍵帽 )
● Grey Case / Green-White keycaps, Blue-Grey keycaps
● Function LED Color: Blue
● Languages: US / Chinese / UK / Nordic / Korean
● DIP switch alternative layouts: Dvorak / Colemak
● USB Repeat Acceleration
● USB N-Key Rollover
● LED Backlit keys: ESC / WASD
● Made in Taiwan

PBT Keycaps


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Yes, its a ducky dk9008 g2/pro with cherry blacks


Nice!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> Also, are they thick PBT keycaps? I'm seriously considering picking up the new Ducky Premier for my work keyboard. I would really like the grey/blue but can't seem to find one reasonably priced. I like the white/green version too but am concerned about keeping white keycaps clean.
> Anyway, I am probably going to get either the new Ducky Premier, Ducky Zero or CM Storm XT for work. One of them will replace the Rosewill I just RMAd and then my Filco can come home again.


They are fairly thick keycaps:


----------



## soloz2

Nice, I didn't see that pic before. I'm thinking it would actually be less expensive up front to get the dk9008p over say a quickfire XT and put key caps... Now, if I can just get over the cherry stabilizers

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckyLove97

Just ordered a new custom computer, was of course going to buy another Ducky.

Checked every single local website for a Ducky Shine 3 Mx Browns White Leds (Nordic edition) .. sold out everywhere.
Turns out it's harder to get hold of one then I'd first assume...
Only viable option is to order through the finish site teraset.net, but it turns out the shipments + customs will equal half the keyboards price...

Oh and another thing? It appears the shipments to the north are always delayed and thus it might take months for a store to get ahold of them.. oh god am I screwed


----------



## JayKthnx

I would join up on geekhack.org and contact Ducky Nordic directly to see if he can work something out with you. Otherwise, you can try contacting MechanicalKeyboards.com and see if they can hook you up with something since they're official Ducky Channel partners iirc. Best of luck!


----------



## DuckyLove97

rechecked all stores, and found one with 1 keyboard left - didnt purchase it earlier as it wasnt listed on the side that it was nordic, neither was the picture of a nordic keyboard. Contacted them and it was all a misunderstanding, got the last keyboard. Can't describe how happy I am atm, its coming up after this weekend! Yay!


----------



## Shinigami~

So I have a question, I have a DK9008P Premier that I just got today. I love the keyboard so far, but the only problem I have is when I play certain games that have roll or dodge set too double tap 'A' or 'D' or have any button set to make something pop up on the screen. When I press those buttons it makes me roll after about 1 or 2 seconds, and for anything that pops up on the screen (such as a score board or something) it will show up, then go away, show up, and then go away, extremely fast like I'm spamming the button. I am guessing this is due to the Acceleration and delay, but I have no idea how to change it to make it stop registering when I press the key and hold it when I am in games. If ANYONE can help I would LOVE IT. Thanks.


----------



## JayKthnx

since it's still a dk9008 series keyboard, usb repeat contraols should be the same as the shine series.
fn+f1-f4 is for modifying your delay to x1, x2, x4 and ,x8 respectively.
fn+f5-f8 is for modifying your repeat rate to x1, x2, x4 and ,x8 respectively.


----------



## Shinigami~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> since it's still a dk9008 series keyboard, usb repeat contraols should be the same as the shine series.
> fn+f1-f4 is for modifying your delay to x1, x2, x4 and ,x8 respectively.
> fn+f5-f8 is for modifying your repeat rate to x1, x2, x4 and ,x8 respectively.


Yeah, I have been trying to do that but it doesn't seem to help anything. I have set them both to 1x which it says is the default..


----------



## Shinigami~

So I guess I did something right because now its working. I don't really know what exactly I did.. I flipped the dip switches on and off a couple times and hit FN+F1 and F5 a few different times... but I don't really know what fixed it. I'm just glad I fixed it.


----------



## Gregaroon

Alrighty fellow ducklings, just to let you know, I will be going to Pax East in April, and I will bring my camera. I hope to see some wild duckies in their natural habitat. If I happen to spot one, I will do my best to try and document these majestic beings and share the finds with you guys/gals.


----------



## jameschisholm

Ducky shine 3 w/ blues and Green led's


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky shine 3 w/ blues and Green led's












Nice setup


----------



## link1393

Can I have some PBT keycap with backlight or this doesn't exist ?

I want to change my ABS keycap on my shine 3 YOTS in 1-2 months.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Can I have some PBT keycap with backlight or this doesn't exist ?
> 
> I want to change my ABS keycap on my shine 3 YOTS in 1-2 months.


Those should be available soon, I made a post about them, check earlier in the thread. Post #741 I think.


----------



## Gregaroon

Whoops, posted same thing twice


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Can I have some PBT keycap with backlight or this doesn't exist ?
> 
> I want to change my ABS keycap on my shine 3 YOTS in 1-2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Those should be available soon, I made a post about them, check earlier in the thread. Post #741 I think.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I will continue to follow this crazy threads


----------



## Narokuu

Thinking about getting some O-rings for my Ducky Shine 2, the blues are kinda driving the wife insane lol.


----------



## moonslug

Anyone else waiting for their NZXT x Ducky Shine 3 collab? February has come and gone, and my order is still processing







I'm too excited to receive my all-white model!


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys, I am thinking about buying the ducky shine 3 and would like to ask how reliable this keyboard is? I wanted to buy the Logitech g710 at first, but after reading all the reviews about keycaps and leds dying I am looking at ducky. Does this keyboard have similar/any problems? Any input appreciated


----------



## JayKthnx

I've had my ducky shine 3 for about 4 months with no issues. other members have had shine 2's, g2pro's etc for much longer with no trending issues to my knowledge. definitely a solid investment in my books, hence why I bought a second shine 3 with different switches/led's for my other computer.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Thinking about getting some O-rings for my Ducky Shine 2, the blues are kinda driving the wife insane lol.


O rings only help if you are bottoming out. The click will still be there. If you are bottoming out then O rings will help, if not then you should look into trying brown or clear switches.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup


Thanks

I need a good camera next!


----------



## newchemicals

Well I've had the Ducky for about a week.

I really like it! If there was one thing that bothers me its the feel of the PBT plastic keys. Its hard to describe, but they feel a little slick to me. I suppose that feeling will go away over time. Now when I use a rubber dome keyboard, they just feel really mushy.

So far I have loved the cherry black switches as I am a heavy typist and that extra bit of resistance on the linear switch helps. Since it lacks the "bump" it feels like it needs less force than a cherry blue. Doesn't seem right, but that's what my fingers say.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Hey guys, I am thinking about buying the ducky shine 3 and would like to ask how reliable this keyboard is? I wanted to buy the Logitech g710 at first, but after reading all the reviews about keycaps and leds dying I am looking at ducky. Does this keyboard have similar/any problems? Any input appreciated


My shine 2 is officially 2 years old, and its a tank. zero failures, no LEDs or keys breaking. But this is just my experience.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I've had my ducky shine 3 for about 4 months with no issues. other members have had shine 2's, g2pro's etc for much longer with no trending issues to my knowledge. definitely a solid investment in my books, hence why I bought a second shine 3 with different switches/led's for my other computer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Well I've had the Ducky for about a week.
> 
> I really like it! If there was one thing that bothers me its the feel of the PBT plastic keys. Its hard to describe, but they feel a little slick to me. I suppose that feeling will go away over time. Now when I use a rubber dome keyboard, they just feel really mushy.
> 
> So far I have loved the cherry black switches as I am a heavy typist and that extra bit of resistance on the linear switch helps. Since it lacks the "bump" it feels like it needs less force than a cherry blue. Doesn't seem right, but that's what my fingers say.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> My shine 2 is officially 2 years old, and its a tank. zero failures, no LEDs or keys breaking. But this is just my experience.


Awesome, thanks guys! I already ordered the shine 3. Will post back once I get it. Can't wait!


----------



## Narokuu

You won't be disappointed


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Awesome, thanks guys! I already ordered the shine 3. Will post back once I get it. Can't wait!


Which one did you get? AND WE WANT BEAUTY SHOTS!!!


----------



## Lisjak

I got the full sized Shine 3 with brown switches and blue leds. I will absolutely make some beauty shots when I get it :-D


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Awesome, thanks guys! I already ordered the shine 3. Will post back once I get it. Can't wait!


Good choice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I got the full sized Shine 3 with brown switches and blue leds. I will absolutely make some beauty shots when I get it :-D


We'll be waiting


----------



## debuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonslug*
> 
> Anyone else waiting for their NZXT x Ducky Shine 3 collab? February has come and gone, and my order is still processing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too excited to receive my all-white model!


I thought about getting this combo, decided against it, and now I am feeling regret.









Please let me know how it feels- I may end up buying one anyways.


----------



## moonslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> I thought about getting this combo, decided against it, and now I am feeling regret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know how it feels- I may end up buying one anyways.


Yeah will do! You can probably still put your order in if you want, something tells me they're not going to be very strict about their "February" ship date.







I opened up a support ticket for this issue, I'll see what they say.


----------



## soloz2

well I ordered my first Ducky last night. This will be my 4th mechanical keyboard.
1st Filco TKL mx-browns - still have and love
2nd CM quickfire trigger mx-blues - returned right away after getting it as I didn't like the cherry stabs or branding
3rd Rosewill rk9000 mx-reds - used for nearly a year just about daily before the 3 key started crapping out on me. I decided to return it as I prefer browns

New keyboard Ducky dk9008p mx-brown white/green pbt dyesub keycaps.


----------



## Timx2

Add me to the official Ducky club please. DK9008S3 Blue LED - MX Black! Thank you!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> well I ordered my first Ducky last night. This will be my 4th mechanical keyboard.
> 1st Filco TKL mx-browns - still have and love
> 2nd CM quickfire trigger mx-blues - returned right away after getting it as I didn't like the cherry stabs or branding
> 3rd Rosewill rk9000 mx-reds - used for nearly a year just about daily before the 3 key started crapping out on me. I decided to return it as I prefer browns
> 
> New keyboard Ducky dk9008p mx-brown white/green pbt dyesub keycaps.












We want shots of the new beast when you get it.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timx2*
> 
> Add me to the official Ducky club please. DK9008S3 Blue LED - MX Black! Thank you!


Nice! You sure it is the DK9008S3? Is that a custom frame?


----------



## newchemicals

The Shine KBs look really nice, maybe when the next model comes out I'll pick one up. Makes a nice birthday present.


----------



## UnholySonata

I've looked everywhere on the internet for a Shine 3 MX-Brown (Any LED) but with no luck. I guess I'll have to wait until mid April for them to come back in stock.

If anyone has any other sources, please let me know (US btw)


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnholySonata*
> 
> I've looked everywhere on the internet for a Shine 3 MX-Brown (Any LED) but with no luck. I guess I'll have to wait until mid April for them to come back in stock.
> 
> If anyone has any other sources, please let me know (US btw)


http://www.ncixus.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=ducky+shine+3 (edit, oops looks like no browns currently in stock, sorry)
http://www.ebay.com/sch/?_nkw=ducky+shine+3


----------



## soloz2

mechanicalkeyboards has some!

yellow edition tkl: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=609
yellow edition: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=601
gold edition: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=693


----------



## Watagump

Picked up a Ducky DK2108S today, is there a way to make the LED's come on when I boot up, or do I always have to use the Fn key?


----------



## soloz2

Received my order from elite keyboards!

Question...
Does anyone know what Ducky keycaps are thick pbt?
Keycaps on my new dk9008 are thick
Mod pack is thick
Black on black 104 set that I ordered too is thin


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> Received my order from elite keyboards!
> 
> Question...
> Does anyone know what Ducky keycaps are thick pbt?
> Keycaps on my new dk9008 are thick
> Mod pack is thick
> Black on black 104 set that I ordered too is thin


No Ducky keycaps that are sold separately area thick PBT at the moment. When the premier comes with it's associated keycap sets that'll be the one to look out for. Other than that is if you find some of the thick PBT G2Pros and then do a cap swap.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> No Ducky keycaps that are sold separately area thick PBT at the moment. When the premier comes with it's associated keycap sets that'll be the one to look out for. Other than that is if you find some of the thick PBT G2Pros and then do a cap swap.


Thanks for the tip. You are probably mostly correct, but I did order this set and they are thick http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=713

I was a little disappointed as I have some Keycool PBT keycaps that cost 1/3 the price and are thicker.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. You are probably mostly correct, but I did order this set and they are thick http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=713
> 
> I was a little disappointed as I have some Keycool PBT keycaps that cost 1/3 the price and are thicker.


Hadn't seen that set before actually, they look quite nice.

I know the Ducky caps are a bit on the more expensive side but they still carry decent quality IMO, if you are lucky you can find them at a fairly reasonable price.


----------



## Zhood

Just ordered the Ducky Shine 3 White Backlit with green switches. Hope to be blown away when I switch from my Sidewinder X4 to the Shine. Can't wait to get it later this week!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

@ Krullmeister,

Any chance we can get added to the list in the OP so we can be "official" club members?

I went back and found these posts in the past ~3 months or so since it looks like the list in OP last got updated. Hopefully that will help you get caught up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sungbung*
> 
> My Ducky Shine 3 finally arrived !!!!!!!
> 
> This one is the Cherry MX Red with Orange LED.
> 
> Sorry about the quality of these pictures. As many of you probably know, the colors are a LOT sharper in person and not as white/yellow. It is a very nice molten lava color. I also realized that FN + F9 turns on the LEDs on the F keys after the pictures...
> 
> My wpm shot up from 96 to 106 from just ONE day of practice on it. I am so happy. I don't know how I lived all these days without a mechanical keyboard. It really does feel like a cloud of boobs.. with butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Add me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Figured I'd finally join the club. Been about a month with my Ducky and never going back to inferior rubber dome again
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> It's a Ducky Zero Shine with brown switches


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> My OCN Ducky with MX Blues.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> My Ducky Shine 3 with Cherry MX Reds came in! I'm one of the cool kids yaaaaaaaaaay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrion approved. For some reason, Eddard did not, so off with his head...again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipod4ever*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Browns with white LEDs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamHD*
> 
> Here it is!!!
> Ducky Shine 3. Brown switches, white LEDs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> One more Ducky 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Add me in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky Zero DK2108S
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> got my new Shine 3 with cherry blacks i have to say so far really enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthos*
> 
> My Ducky tuhaojin with mx green
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xotli*
> 
> Thanks, I elected to just go custom LED mode and leave the reactive mode off.
> 
> I'm loving my new Ducky Shine 3 with Ducky white key caps and WASD blank white keycaps.
> 
> Also got a Poker II non LED. I have blank white keycaps coming in for that too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Oh my. Look what the postman brought me today ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shine 3 w/ Cherry Browns and Blue LEDs. I'm so ready to join this fine club!
> 
> Thanks again to gr3nd3l and jrad for helping me find my Ducky!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm for sure never going to learn how to play the saxophone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Hello Ducky Club!
> 
> I got my ducky over the weekend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky shine 3 w/ blues and Green led's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timx2*
> 
> Add me to the official Ducky club please. DK9008S3 Blue LED - MX Black! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## moonslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> I thought about getting this combo, decided against it, and now I am feeling regret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know how it feels- I may end up buying one anyways.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonslug*
> 
> Yeah will do! You can probably still put your order in if you want, something tells me they're not going to be very strict about their "February" ship date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened up a support ticket for this issue, I'll see what they say.


Hey guys, not sure if anyone else is waiting on this particular model, but I wanted to update this thread -- I just spoke to an NZXT rep who told me they have been held up unexpectedly in customs. He said they should be receiving them this evening, and tracking numbers should start going out around Wednesday.

Would have been nice to update the ticket some time within the week I opened it though...!


----------



## soloz2

Here are a couple pics







Swapped the dyesub keycaps onto my Filco and a mixed set of black and Grey keycaps on the Ducky


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

http://imgur.com/a/l7sc7

Ducky Shine II MX Blues chinese edition.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/l7sc7
> 
> Ducky Shine II MX Blues chinese edition.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /SPOILER]


Did you flip some of the bottom keys? Nice board!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Did you flip some of the bottom keys? Nice board!


Yup, was more comfortable that way, since I like keeping my wrists on the desk when I type.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yup, was more comfortable that way, since I like keeping my wrists on the desk when I type.


Wow. I need to try this.


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys, so my Ducky has FINALLY arrived







After getting the wrong keyboard and sending it back they were kind enough to send the right one out the same day. So here it is. Shine 3 with brown switches and blue backlight.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I like it a lot so far. Typing is nice tho I need to get used to the lighter switches. My old rubber dome was not so soft. But the led's are amazing


----------



## Redoctober

anyone know if here is a legit website to buy the ducky shine 3s?


----------



## newchemicals

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/

is a popular site for US residents.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/
> 
> is a popular site for US residents.


That's where I bought mine.

Tigerimports is also another good distributor of Ducky keyboards.


----------



## Redoctober

problem is. . your not gonna find any ducky keyboards in stock for a little while and that's the only distributor i see other than ebay that would have any available


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redoctober*
> 
> problem is. . your not gonna find any ducky keyboards in stock for a little while and that's the only distributor i see other than ebay that would have any available


I think they are getting more in April.
Also, Tiger Imports and mechanicalkeyboards.com are the same distributer.


----------



## Zhood

I was lucky enough to get one with white LEDs and GREEN switches last week. Extremely lucky.

From what I can see they are still in stock. I would grab one if you don't mind blues. Just a little more force but I can't even tell the difference.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhood*
> 
> I was lucky enough to get one with white LEDs and GREEN switches last week. Extremely lucky.


You got some nicer pictures of it?


----------



## Zhood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> You got some nicer pictures of it?


I will today. My wife procrastinated and wouldn't get her camera from my mother-in-laws. I'll be taking some and uploading today.


----------



## killacam7478

Just picked up a DK2108S (Zero) for work. My first mechanical keyboard. So far, I like it a lot. It is a tad loud, despite being the brown switches. Silly question, but can I actually take the Ducky keychain keycap and put it on one of the keys? I don't want to break it by trying to take it off, just thought I'd ask!


----------



## JayKthnx

nope. you have to send it to me.

jk you should be able to take it off no problem. welcome to the club!


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> nope. you have to send it to me.
> jk you should be able to take it off no problem. welcome to the club!


Haha! Thanks for letting me know! Now to decide which key it will replace...


----------



## Zhood

Sorry that it took so long. None of the pictures are edited, and I didn't do anything with lighting.


----------



## newchemicals

Looks good!


----------



## Watagump

I ended up returning both my Ducky Zero's. Is it common for the LED's to act weird. Sometimes they wouldn't turn off when the PC would go to sleep, sometimes not turn on booting up etc etc.


----------



## moonslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonslug*
> 
> Hey guys, not sure if anyone else is waiting on this particular model, but I wanted to update this thread -- I just spoke to an NZXT rep who told me they have been held up unexpectedly in customs. He said they should be receiving them this evening, and tracking numbers should start going out around Wednesday.
> 
> Would have been nice to update the ticket some time within the week I opened it though...!


Hope nobody minds me updating this thread with my saga. [rant mode engaged] NZXT's support is truly piss-poor. Issues go weeks without any resolution, and when I do get a response back it's shockingly unprofessional. In short I have been lied to twice about shipping times. I realize NZXT is a company that makes ~consumer computer gaming gear~ but why should they get a pass on this terrible customer service? If you're going to have a ticketing system for reporting issues on your website, at least pretend to care about it! Having "delays from the factory" is OK! We have methods of advising customers about delays. The issue is that NZXT took my money for a product I was supposed to receive a month ago and I still wouldn't have heard anything back about it, if I didn't pull teeth with their ticketing and phone systems. [/rant]

At this point I have no idea when I should expect my keyboard.


----------



## JayKthnx

you may want to try talking to @xD3aDPooLx and see if there is anything he can help you out with. every time I've talked to him, he's handled everything quickly and professionally. other than that, sorry to hear about your difficulties. to be fair, this is a collaborative project between two companies, so talking to nzxt may be requiring them to answer for delays on behalf of ducky. best of luck on getting your deck and hopefully you'll be a happy new owner of an nzxt ds3 soon.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Heh, you should have seen all the people who pre-ordered ASUS Rampage IV black Edition mobos from NCIX. They started taking people's money - more than $500 - a month before their first advertised ETA date, and then kept moving that date back over and over and over little by little to eventually more than 2 months from when they first led people to believe it would begin shipping, then, and even after every other site like Amazon and Newegg got RIVBE boards in stock and people started buying and receiving them for cheaper and free shipping and were posting pictures of their boards and builds and a RIVBE Owners Club thread got started, NCIX still didn't get any of the boards in for several weeks after that. There were many people who were furious with NCIX over it.

Just search the "[ASUS] Rampage IV Black Edition: The Ultimate LGA2011 Motherboard Has Arrived!" thread for "NCIX" and you'll see what I mean:
=1425853&advanced=1]http://www.overclock.net/newsearch/?search=NCIX&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread[0]=1425853&advanced=1


----------



## moonslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> you may want to try talking to @xD3aDPooLx and see if there is anything he can help you out with. every time I've talked to him, he's handled everything quickly and professionally. other than that, sorry to hear about your difficulties. to be fair, this is a collaborative project between two companies, so talking to nzxt may be requiring them to answer for delays on behalf of ducky. best of luck on getting your deck and hopefully you'll be a happy new owner of an nzxt ds3 soon.


I obviously do not run a business coordinating an American technology store with a Taiwanese specialty electronics provider, so I have no insight into the logistics there. I'm not so much concerned about the fact that there were delays, but rather NZXT's seemingly uncaring attitude about making sure its customers are kept in the loop. I appreciate the link to the HW rep's profile, but NZXT is honestly in a position to provide official support channels - even just a single email update! - about delays. The fact that they don't even do that makes me sad. But, I'm sure it will all shake out in the end. I just wish it went smoother.

And about those motherboards, wow! I have stepped away from OCN for a while to focus on work where I deal with enterprise IT, and now coming back into this realm to order something like a keyboard from NZXT, I'm left shocked by the manner in which they handle guarantees. But I guess they're not the only ones.


----------



## Zhood

It took them all 3 days to get process and ship my PC 350 headset, now with the tracking number it shows up that it cannot track the package. Awesome haha.


----------



## Seniorbest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonslug*
> 
> Hope nobody minds me updating this thread with my saga. [rant mode engaged] NZXT's support is truly piss-poor. Issues go weeks without any resolution, and when I do get a response back it's shockingly unprofessional. In short I have been lied to twice about shipping times. I realize NZXT is a company that makes ~consumer computer gaming gear~ but why should they get a pass on this terrible customer service? If you're going to have a ticketing system for reporting issues on your website, at least pretend to care about it! Having "delays from the factory" is OK! We have methods of advising customers about delays. The issue is that NZXT took my money for a product I was supposed to receive a month ago and I still wouldn't have heard anything back about it, if I didn't pull teeth with their ticketing and phone systems. [/rant]
> 
> At this point I have no idea when I should expect my keyboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonslug*
> 
> I obviously do not run a business coordinating an American technology store with a Taiwanese specialty electronics provider, so I have no insight into the logistics there. I'm not so much concerned about the fact that there were delays, but rather NZXT's seemingly uncaring attitude about making sure its customers are kept in the loop. I appreciate the link to the HW rep's profile, but NZXT is honestly in a position to provide official support channels - even just a single email update! - about delays. The fact that they don't even do that makes me sad. But, I'm sure it will all shake out in the end. I just wish it went smoother.
> 
> And about those motherboards, wow! I have stepped away from OCN for a while to focus on work where I deal with enterprise IT, and now coming back into this realm to order something like a keyboard from NZXT, I'm left shocked by the manner in which they handle guarantees. But I guess they're not the only ones.


Theres likely a strike again at the transport companys causing the delay. It happened with the shipments of Shine 3s a few months ago. NZXT themselves have probably been kept out of the loop also as theres not much they can do.

I suspect NZXT will recieve their Shine 3 shipments around the same time as Mechanicalkeyboards.com receives theirs, April 1st - April 30th, most likely towards later in the month.


----------



## Strider49

Does anyone in here know when Ducky Premier keyboard DK9008P or its Tenkeyless version, DK9087P, will be available in UK stores?
I'm in the market for my first mechanical keyboard and don't know if I should go with a Shine 3 TKL now or wait for the arrival of the new Premier keyboard.


----------



## Gregaroon

Hey Ducklings, I think I might have found the moment we have all been waiting for:


----------



## JayKthnx

looks to be quite slim.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> looks to be quite slim.


That might be the base with no keycaps, just a little early to tell.


----------



## JayKthnx

I would assume as much since it's laying flat and even with the table. still seems pretty thin though. makes me wonder if the case is populated with switches or not.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

The 'Official' status of this club should be stripped by OCN if the threadstarter can't be bothered to add any of the new member postings to the list in the OP for going on 5 months now.

Either the thread needs to be given to someone who will maintain it or a new Ducky club should be created to take its place.

Sorry to Krullmeister, as I really don't mean to come off as a jerk, but I even went so far as to sift through over 4 months of posts to assemble all of the new member postings into one post to make it as easy as could be to catch the thread up, and that was more than 2 weeks ago and it still didn't get done. Since then there's been several more new member posts to be added.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm not sure where Krullmeister has gone, or if he doesn't want to be the OP anymore, but something has to change.

For now I will update the member list, I'll give Krullmeister a week or so to decide if he wants to stay as the OP or not before looking for someone else to take over.

EDIT - The membership list is now up to date.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'm willing to pick up the thread if needed.


----------



## Molten

Ducky DK2108S Shine Zero Mech Keyboard BLUE LED (Cherry Blue)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I'm willing to pick up the thread if needed.


I'm going to wait and see if Krull wants to stay as OP first, if he doesn't then I'll let people apply for the position.


----------



## Zero4549

Does it count if I don't actually use my YOTD more than a few days a year?


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Does it count if I don't actually use my YOTD more than a few days a year?


Is there a reason you use it so little? And YES WE WANT PICS


----------



## Paradigm84

Done some work on the OP to hopefully make it tidier and a little easier to read.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Is there a reason you use it so little? And YES WE WANT PICS


Cause I prefer having a number pad, and I really don't like the black and grey switches used in it.

(I'd totally trade for a like-new green backlit YOTD or similarly nice board with... pretty much any other switch. Preferably red or clear







)


----------



## Gregaroon

Look what came in:


----------



## CyBorg807

So I finally got my ducky shine 3 from NCIX today after waiting for almost 3 months for them to be in stock and it showed up with 3 dead leds. the left ctrl, left shift, z, F11, and the numpad 9..


----------



## JayKthnx

those led's don't work in any of the lighting modes? that really sucks.



Spoiler: Warning: ncix rant



I purchased a ds3 from them when they were still new and waited for a month for them to update the status before I finally started a ruckus. I asked them what the problem was and they said they couldn't send anything to my address. bewildered, I just asked to cancel the order and refund my payment, which took another week to complete. I will never do business with them again after that.



edit: nice gregaroon!


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> those led's don't work in any of the lighting modes? that really sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: ncix rant
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a ds3 from them when they were still new and waited for a month for them to update the status before I finally started a ruckus. I asked them what the problem was and they said they couldn't send anything to my address. bewildered, I just asked to cancel the order and refund my payment, which took another week to complete. I will never do business with them again after that.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: nice gregaroon!


Ya none of the led modes, I pulled the keycaps off and discovered if I put a lot of pressure on the leds themselves they light up but other then that they are off all the time.


----------



## JayKthnx

almost sounds like the pcb delaminated a bit. I'm sorry but I strongly suggest a return. up to you if you want to give them a chance to deliver a working deck or try to source one out elsewhere. what kind of switches and led's did you want?


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> almost sounds like the pcb delaminated a bit. I'm sorry but I strongly suggest a return. up to you if you want to give them a chance to deliver a working deck or try to source one out elsewhere. what kind of switches and led's did you want?


Well this one has brown switches and red leds, I made a ticket with RMA but waiting for a response. Not sure if I just want to refund or have them just send me a new one. Guess it depends if they have any in stock right now.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> looks to be quite slim.


That looks like possible aluminum construction. fingers crossed


----------



## Jinto

So I'm looking to get another mechanical keyboard with red switches and I've decided on Ducky. But before I fire away I just wanted to confirm what the difference between these two units are.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=553

vs.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=217

From what I can gather the only difference is that the DK9087G2 Pro is non-backlit while the Shine 3 is of course backlit. Ultimately I do not care for LED back lights too much since I plan on replacing the key-caps with PBT ones, and as far as I'm aware there are not any PBT key-caps that allow light to pass through from LED's? So if only the only difference is the LED's then that would explain the difference in price for otherwise the same board?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## JayKthnx

That is indeed the only real difference If you plan to swap the keys with pbt caps, why not pick up a ducky premier?


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> those led's don't work in any of the lighting modes? that really sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: ncix rant
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a ds3 from them when they were still new and waited for a month for them to update the status before I finally started a ruckus. I asked them what the problem was and they said they couldn't send anything to my address. bewildered, I just asked to cancel the order and refund my payment, which took another week to complete. I will never do business with them again after that.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: nice gregaroon!


Thanks! I am very excited! If I do see any Ducky keyboards there, I will do my best to take some pictures and post them here. Otherwise, for other pictures of Pax East, I think I will post them on the Pax East Discussion thread I made, link in my sig.


----------



## MC RaZaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> So I'm looking to get another mechanical keyboard with red switches and I've decided on Ducky. But before I fire away I just wanted to confirm what the difference between these two units are.
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=553
> 
> vs.
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=217
> 
> From what I can gather the only difference is that the DK9087G2 Pro is non-backlit while the Shine 3 is of course backlit. Ultimately I do not care for LED back lights too much since I plan on replacing the key-caps with PBT ones, and as far as I'm aware there are not any PBT key-caps that allow light to pass through from LED's? So if only the only difference is the LED's then that would explain the difference in price for otherwise the same board?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


The Shine 3 has a 1000Hz polling rate, which I don't think the G2 Pro has (not that you may care). I could be wrong about that though. The Shine 3 is better compatible with a Mac then the G2 Pro from what I've heard. Maybe it's been fixed. The Shine 3 has NKRO automatically enabled whereas the G2 Pro has a DIP switch to turn it on or off. The Shine 3 has USB acceleration and I'm not sure if the G2 Pro does.

I have the Shine 3 Yellow Edition and the PBT keycaps do sort of allow light to pass through, so it's possible there are keycaps that allow it.


----------



## JayKthnx

got something lovely in the mail today:







mx blue with blue led's
super stoked!


----------



## jameschisholm

Do you guys find that you type faster or slower on mx blues and should i be trying to type faster or just more precise? Finding Blues to require alot more effort to type on.


----------



## JayKthnx

I typically type faster on blues since I have audible feedback to indicate a successful key press, but switches are different for everyone and very subjective.


----------



## jameschisholm

I think I just need to learn how to type on it better I'm coming from a mx red board to blue so its rather different.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> got something lovely in the mail today:
> 
> ]
> 
> mx blue with blue led's
> super stoked!


Very nice. I guess the mechanical keyboard bug is real. Need to save up and get a shine.


----------



## zeiferlance

just got my new aluminum counterstrike keycaps fitted on my DS 3 YoTS.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Very nice. I guess the mechanical keyboard bug is real. Need to save up and get a shine.


can't very well skip on my own zodiac sign, can I?


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> can't very well skip on my own zodiac sign, can I?


Next should be year of the horse right? I'd get that.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeiferlance*
> 
> just got my new aluminum counterstrike keycaps fitted on my DS 3 YoTS.


I am speechless... GIVE IT TO ME NOW!!!
JK
Wow, that looks amazing! It really compliments the aluminum.


----------



## zeiferlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> I am speechless... GIVE IT TO ME NOW!!!
> JK
> Wow, that looks amazing! It really compliments the aluminum.


Thanks!
I'm eyeing for these next month.


----------



## moonslug

Hi guys. My NZXT x Ducky Shine 3 in white is finally here







I've been living with it for a few days and wanted to write up my thoughts about it and share some pictures.










*Perspective*
I'm coming from the perspective of living with and loving "chiclet" style keyboards for the last ~6 years. It started with me preferring the keyboard in my MacBook to using an Apple aluminum wired keyboard for all my PC use, including extended typing and gaming. I enjoyed the very shallow key depth. Due to wanting a little variety and using a few different mechanical keyboards in person (Monoprice with Blues, CM QuickFire with Reds, a Corsair model with Reds) I decided it might be good to have one of my own. When I saw one that didn't scream "l33t gamer" in the form the white on white Ducky/NZXT collab, I decided I found the right one for me.

*Choice*
For me, it was actually a close tie between this model and the Filco White Majestouch-2 (I was stuck on white







). I've never used a Filco personally, but from what research I've done, the general consensus is that the Filco is a little higher quality, with sturdier stabilizers. For me personally, generally speaking, I tend to go in the direction of boring-but-reliable vs flashy, assuming all other stats are the same. However, there were a few key differences that led to Ducky winning out:

The Ducky is *actually* white. Firsthand reports with the Filco have described the "white" model as being closer to an offwhite or beige. Maybe I'm just being a stickler but that was a pretty big one for me.
The Ducky allows the Win/Alt keys to be reversed. Since I go back and forth between OS X and Windows, this was important to me as well, because Apple reverses their meta and alt keys from the way PC keyboards generally come.
Finally, and most pleasingly, was the capslock indicator light. On the Filco, when you strike Caps, a red LED illuminates in the upper right (near the funky looking silver logo, I might add). On the Ducky, the text "Caps" on the capslock key illuminates! That's perfect! Not a red LED on another part of the board, not a weird green dot on the key like the Apple keyboards, but the actual lettering on the key, in white. So so good.
I also appreciate the lack of branding on the Ducky vs the Filco. The only logos present are on the meta key, which is entirely acceptable. I will probably be looking for vendor- or OS-agnostic replacement keycaps for these keys sometime soon.

The fact that this keyboard is backlit is actually fairly insignificant to me. I will be using this keyboard with the backlight nearly exclusively disabled, with the exception of the Capslock, NumLk and ScrLck modifier keys. The flashy effects were fun to play with, but they're just a parlor trick to me







But if that's what I gotta buy to have a Caps key that illuminates directly, so be it!

*Positives*
The first thing that struck me about this keyboard was the weight. Coming from my Apple wired keyboard, this thing is like a tank, in a good way. I'd liken the difference as such: My Apple keyboard was like a Honda. Nothing unnecessary, small, lightweight, and razor-efficient. Racing shocks. This Ducky is like a Mercedes: large, heavy, yet luxurious. The pleasure is in the ride. They both have their benefits but I prefer the Ducky overall. The plastic used in this keyboard is very high quality. I have a pair of Rokit speakers, and the feel of the keyboard, especially the base around the keys, is similar to the plastic on the front of those monitors, which I regard as very pleasing. Build quality is not a concern.

Deskfeel is excellent. I have say that this is the best keyboard I've ever used. The love for Cherry switches is justified. Objectively speaking, it is a higher quality than my Apple aluminum keyboard (gasp). I don't have any other mechanical keyboards with me to test, but the aforementioned brands also lack, to me, when compared to the Ducky.

I have read some complaints online about the stabilizers used in the Ducky keyboards vs. other brands. Again, I don't spend a lot of time online geeking about keyboards, I just want a straightforward, high quality keyboard. There is nothing wrong with the key stabilizers that are used here, in my opinion. They are perfect. If you're on the fence like I was, really, don't worry about it.

*Negatives*
The issues I have with this keyboard are few, and they do not affect me personally very much. The most glaring is probably the backlight inconsistency. Simply due to the position of the LED against the underside of the keycap, the illumination does not reach the entire key consistently. It's most noticeable on keys with prints that extend to the bottom of the keycap, on the right side:










Again, personally, I'm going to have the backlight disabled 99% of the time, so I don't really care about this. However, the one that I *do* use with any regularity, the Caps key, exhibits this same issue, although to a much lesser degree:










The effect is slightly worse in person. Still, nothing horrible. But it would be nice to see a version where the backlight is even across the key, if you _really_ want to drive home build quality.







Also, the actual color of the LED is a very bright blue. It would be great to see the light closure to pure white.

The DIP switch on the back is tiny and a little fiddly. Again, I'm only going to be interacting with this rarely, and it's better than not having it at all, but I can't help but feel that the method of interacting with the switch is unfinished.

Also, I wish it came with a white cord, or Ducky offered one for sale.

*Consensus*
No regrets!


----------



## newchemicals

its a very interesting looking keyboard. Something for me to keep in mind when I get funds for another. (or a gift to a nephew)


----------



## Narsil

@ CyBorg807 :

Hi. Just wondering how your request is going. I ask because I am in the same situation as you. ( Just bought the exact same KB, a Shine 3, Brown switches, red LEDs, from the same place- NCIX.)

I have a bunch of LED's that don't work. ( F2, F3, F4, , F6, F7 ,F8, Numpad / , and the really annoying I and P. )

Tested them in all modes. Have updated to latest firmware. And for a very short while the G and the E LEDs were also not working. Have not pulled off the keycaps to test, seems pretty clear they are toast.

I wonder if the entire batch of them has these issues ? Waited forever to get them back in stock, and now this......









It my first mechanical and I am really enjoying the TYPING part of it.

Anyways, good luck with it, and if you don't mind, I'd love to hear if you are being properly taken care of by NCIX. I figure now that two of us have posted, maybe it's a known issue with this batch, and may be helpful to others.

Thanks !


----------



## zeiferlance

press Fn + F9








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narsil*
> 
> @ CyBorg807 :
> 
> I have a bunch of LED's that don't work. ( F2, F3, F4, , F6, F7 ,F8, Numpad / , and the really annoying I and P. )


----------



## zeiferlance

They are turned off by default for the key repeat rate feature. (basically to set the repeat rate when you press and hold a key). The default settings are on the F1 and F5 keys. So the other 6 keys are "off". You can try changing the back led modes to see if they are working properly.


----------



## Narsil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeiferlance*
> 
> press Fn + F9


Hi. I saw that in the manual, but have no idea what it means. Is it relating to the display of which F-keys should be lit / unlit ? ( I don't want to do it, if I ain't sure what it does. )









And when I hit FN+ F10, it says 100% of LEDs should be lit, but the I and P stay unlit. ( Which are really only the ones that are an issue- to me at least.)


----------



## JayKthnx

press fn+prtsc, press i and p, press prtsc again. if they don't come on from that, you should seek an rma for dead led's. as far as pressing fn+f9 that enters and exits usb repeat and delay settings. when the f1-f8 keys are off, you're in the usb settings mode. when they're on, the f row keys are functioning normally.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narsil*
> 
> @ CyBorg807 :
> 
> Hi. Just wondering how your request is going. I ask because I am in the same situation as you. ( Just bought the exact same KB, a Shine 3, Brown switches, red LEDs, from the same place- NCIX.)
> 
> I have a bunch of LED's that don't work. ( F2, F3, F4, , F6, F7 ,F8, Numpad / , and the really annoying I and P. )
> 
> Tested them in all modes. Have updated to latest firmware. And for a very short while the G and the E LEDs were also not working. Have not pulled off the keycaps to test, seems pretty clear they are toast.
> 
> I wonder if the entire batch of them has these issues ? Waited forever to get them back in stock, and now this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It my first mechanical and I am really enjoying the TYPING part of it.
> 
> Anyways, good luck with it, and if you don't mind, I'd love to hear if you are being properly taken care of by NCIX. I figure now that two of us have posted, maybe it's a known issue with this batch, and may be helpful to others.
> 
> Thanks !


Well so far I have only sent the keyboard back to NCIX, waiting on a word from them once they receive it I guess. But they agreed to give me a refund. I Also have a Black widow Tournament Edition with Blues but I wanted to try Browns and get a keyboard with a num pad again, I heard good things about Ducky. I suppose if there is already 2 of use it could be a batch Issue.


----------



## Paradigm84

Finally got to use mine.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Well so far I have only sent the keyboard back to NCIX, waiting on a word from them once they receive it I guess. But they agreed to give me a refund. I Also have a Black widow Tournament Edition with Blues but I wanted to try Browns and get a keyboard with a num pad again, I heard good things about Ducky. I suppose if there is already 2 of use it could be a batch Issue.


neither of my ds3's have had any issues, and I bought them a couple months apart. poor luck perhaps? could also be a weak point in the pcb design showing itself through mishandling by shipping/retail company. not sure.


----------



## newchemicals

I only had mine a short while but I really do like it.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Finally got to use mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!
So what is going on with the thread? Is Krull back? I hope we can stay up to date with everyone


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeiferlance*
> 
> Thanks!
> I'm eyeing for these next month.


By the way, where did you get the Counter Strike keycaps? They look so cool!


----------



## JayKthnx

they typically come from geek_feng on ebay


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Nice!
> So what is going on with the thread? Is Krull back? I hop we can stay up to date with everyone


He's not back yet, I'm giving him another week, until then I'll update the membership list.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Thanks Paradigm84. Great job you did updating the member list and cleaning up the OP!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Thanks Paradigm84. Great job you did updating the member list and cleaning up the OP!


You're welcome.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> He's not back yet, I'm giving him another week, until then I'll update the membership list.


Thanks for staying on top of that!
I hope Krull comes back, but if not, I will definitely apply to take over!
But without Krull


----------



## zeiferlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> By the way, where did you get the Counter Strike keycaps? They look so cool!


Check out the link below. They're based in China but I got mine with shipping included.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-Metal-Silver-Mechanical-Keyboard-Keycaps-CS-14-Keys/914660_866415027.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Keycaps/914660_212298069.html


----------



## zerouse7en

I saw these two pictures yesterday, new Ducky Zero Shine or just an April Fools?


----------



## JayKthnx

Seems interesting to say the least


----------



## Narsil

Question: Are dead LED's a fairly common thing on the Shine 3 ? I have been approved for my RMA for the now 5 dead LEDs on my new keyboard. I am really liking it, but crushed to have to ship it back and the costs involved. It's frankly making me lean towards NOT trying with a second one.

Also, do the LED's ever die LATER in the keyboard's life, or do failures generally occur right at the start ?

Last question -- if I decide NOT to risk another Shine 3, can anyone suggest another brand / model that is somewhat similar ? ( Only main criteria I have are Brown switches, and not involving alot- preferably NONE- of software to install.)

Thanks very much !


----------



## Blooddrunk

Shine 3 White LED MX blues.


----------



## zerouse7en

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerouse7en*
> 
> I saw these two pictures yesterday, new Ducky Zero Shine or just an April Fools?


I've just asked the official distributor of Ducky in my country, this key board is real, it still only has one LED color, but you can adjust LED modes in those three zones.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narsil*
> 
> Question: Are dead LED's a fairly common thing on the Shine 3 ? I have been approved for my RMA for the now 5 dead LEDs on my new keyboard. I am really liking it, but crushed to have to ship it back and the costs involved. It's frankly making me lean towards NOT trying with a second one.
> 
> Also, do the LED's ever die LATER in the keyboard's life, or do failures generally occur right at the start ?
> 
> Last question -- if I decide NOT to risk another Shine 3, can anyone suggest another brand / model that is somewhat similar ? ( Only main criteria I have are Brown switches, and not involving alot- preferably NONE- of software to install.)
> 
> Thanks very much !


The dead LEDs are not common on the shine 3, people just keep forgetting, or do not know how to turn on their F keys.
I have had the Shine 3 since around the time it came out, and the keyboard works like new.


----------



## AaBoy

Hello I was looking to buy a Ducky Shine 3 TKL and have one concern. When gaming (BF4, DayZ, itd) will I miss the numpad? I don't plan to play RPG or the only games.

PS: I will buy a gaming PC at the same time so I haven't got any experience in games with keyboards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaBoy*
> 
> Hello I was looking to buy a Ducky Shine 3 TKL and have one concern. When gaming (BF4, DayZ, itd) will I miss the numpad? I don't plan to play RPG or the only games.
> 
> PS: I will buy a gaming PC at the same time so I haven't got any experience in games with keyboards.


I know DayZ in particular uses a *lot* of keys, but I'm not sure if the numpad is used a lot.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaBoy*
> 
> Hello I was looking to buy a Ducky Shine 3 TKL and have one concern. When gaming (BF4, DayZ, itd) will I miss the numpad? I don't plan to play RPG or the only games.
> 
> PS: I will buy a gaming PC at the same time so I haven't got any experience in games with keyboards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know DayZ in particular uses a *lot* of keys, but I'm not sure if the numpad is used a lot.


Most of the numpad is used for camera things in Dayz, so I would consider it essential.


----------



## johnmw1

I dunno, I have been sitting on the sidelines forever trying to make up my mind about buying a Ducky but can never decide on what colour led to choose. I want something that is easy to see on my old eyes but not tiring to use at the same time. Initially I was leaning towards blue or white but then thought that red could be a goer??????

Just as an aside I had this http://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4-professional/ lob in my in-box this am and thought gee if only they were backlit I would be all over this like a shag on a rock. Perhaps Ducky could look at upping it's design a bit?









Cheers,
John


----------



## Blooddrunk

Red/orange will be softer on the eyes than blue/white especially in peripheral vision. Blue is actually really harsh despite it being a "cool" color.


----------



## johnmw1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Red/orange will be softer on the eyes than blue/white especially in peripheral vision. Blue is actually really harsh despite it being a "cool" color.


Yeah it struck me that red is the colour they use in submarines etc and orange I had not even considered so thanks for the suggestion.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Gregaroon

It is much harder to distinguish details in an environment that is lighted in blue. Try putting text on your screen, and shift the colors. You will notice when the background is blue, it is harder to read.
I actually wish that I had gotten a red backlit Ducky Shine 3, but the blue one matched the color scheme of my desktop, and blue is my favorite color.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, it's been over two weeks, the thread needs an owner who will keep it up to date so I'm going to let people apply for the position.

If you'd like to become owner of the thread, PM me with the the name of the thread in the title and say briefly why you think you should be the new owner.









I'll pick a new owner on Monday.


----------



## AaBoy

Hello, I have received my Ducky Shine 3 TKL yesterday. The initial impression are superb, but I have to question. The F-keys (2,3,4 and ,6,7,8) don't glow when the I use the full light mode, snake mod and other modes, but when I use the mode where I select what keys should glow they do. And the second thins is that the F keys and number keys have small dimple is that an all Ducky keyboards?

And not a complaint, rather a question. Do your standoffs (the small feet that pop out) com with rubber or are they all plastic.


----------



## JayKthnx

Press fn+f9 to turn on the f-key LEDs. They're off when you first use the keyboard because it's in USB acceleration display mode which allows you to change the USB delay and keystroke repeat.


----------



## killacam7478

Bought my first keycaps, just three novelty caps from geekfeng on eBay. I'm happy with them.

Red Cap with Gold Star - I didn't realize there are different sizes/heights of these caps. This one is shorter than my other ones, so I put it on the Esc key since it sits by itself.

Red Punisher Skull - Threw this one on the Print Screen since I use that often for work

Power Symbol - This one was clear for backlighting, and my Ducky DK2108S has blue backlighting (and that key is always backlit because I always have the number lock on).

I don't want to go too crazy with these novelty keys because I think it will start to look very unorganized. My next step is to replace the 10-key caps with either light blue or white. Does anyone know what the difference between "Classic" and "Modern" printed font is? Those are two of the options from the WASDkeyboard website. I might just go blank, but then it wouldn't match the rest of my keyboard. Thanks!


----------



## JayKthnx

and so it begins...

looks great killacam!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Ever since I recently got a taste of the cherry browns w/ my Shine 3 all the membrane keyboards that I've been using in my other rigs' days have been numbered, and with this new delivery today time finally ran out for one of them ....



DK9008G2 Pro MX Red









Now that I've had a chance to compare them, I do really like these red switches, but I must say I do prefer my cherry browns.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Ever since I recently got a taste of the cherry browns w/ my Shine 3 all the membrane keyboards that I've been using in my other rigs' days have been numbered, and with this new delivery today time finally ran out for one of them ....
> 
> 
> 
> DK9008G2 Pro MX Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've had a chance to compare them, I do really like these red switches, but I must say I do prefer my cherry browns.


Nice G2 Pro. I got a G2 Pro as well, but I ended up replacing my old RD keyboards with old Model Ms.


----------



## Kimir

I joined the club today, received my Ducky Shine 3, White LED, MX black switches and I put MAX keyboard o-rings for shorter stroke
(and it's a little more silent, that I don't care much)










Is that OCN Ducky spacebar can be found alone?


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I joined the club today, received my Ducky Shine 3, White LED, MX black switches and I put MAX keyboard o-rings for shorter stroke
> (and it's a little more silent, that I don't care much)


Welcome to the club!

Cherry Black owner as well.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> and so it begins...
> 
> looks great killacam!


Haha, thanks. Just ordered some 10-key keycaps...I can see this will also be another expensive hobby in addition to the normal computer building!

Edit: Also, I asked WASDKeyboards on the font, and they sent me these links, in case anyone ever has the same question. The one that was "Classic" looks like they match what my Ducky has, so I went with those. Hopefully I was right!

You can view our templates here to see the difference;

modern: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/designer/keyboard_data/models/WASD%20V2%20104-Key%20Custom%20Mechanical%20Keyboard/layouts/05-104-modern/104-modern.png

classic: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/designer/keyboard_data/models/WASD%20V2%20104-Key%20Custom%20Mechanical%20Keyboard/layouts/06-104-classic/104-classic.png

You can also download our svg template and see all of the standard options we offer (You'll need to install inkscape to view the file):
http://support.wasdkeyboards.com/customer/portal/articles/1380026-layout-template-files


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Haha, thanks. Just ordered some 10-key keycaps...I can see this will also be another expensive hobby in addition to the normal computer building!
> 
> Edit: Also, I asked WASDKeyboards on the font, and they sent me these links, in case anyone ever has the same question. The one that was "Classic" looks like they match what my Ducky has, so I went with those. Hopefully I was right!
> 
> You can view our templates here to see the difference;
> 
> modern: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/designer/keyboard_data/models/WASD%20V2%20104-Key%20Custom%20Mechanical%20Keyboard/layouts/05-104-modern/104-modern.png
> 
> classic: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/designer/keyboard_data/models/WASD%20V2%20104-Key%20Custom%20Mechanical%20Keyboard/layouts/06-104-classic/104-classic.png
> 
> You can also download our svg template and see all of the standard options we offer (You'll need to install inkscape to view the file):
> http://support.wasdkeyboards.com/customer/portal/articles/1380026-layout-template-files


Looks like Classic is a larger font. Thanks for the links,


----------



## mtbiker033

I am the proud owner of a OCN edition DK 9008 and count me in!

I want a shine 3 so bad but I just can't justify buying another one since this one is so great!

I am seeing some wear on some of my most used keys and would be interested in a new set if someone could link me to a reasonable replacement!


----------



## JayKthnx

you should post pics of that sweet dk9008.
welcome to the club!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Is that OCN Ducky spacebar can be found alone?


You can't currently buy that spacebar on it's own.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can't currently buy that spacebar on it's own.


Oh, okey


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can't currently buy that spacebar on it's own.


Paradigm, did you decide on a new owner for the thread?









EDIT: Never mind, I guess it is me


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> 
> 
> Shine 3 White LED MX blues.


Welcome!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I joined the club today, received my Ducky Shine 3, White LED, MX black switches and I put MAX keyboard o-rings for shorter stroke
> (and it's a little more silent, that I don't care much)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that OCN Ducky spacebar can be found alone?


Welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I am the proud owner of a OCN edition DK 9008 and count me in!
> 
> I want a shine 3 so bad but I just can't justify buying another one since this one is so great!
> 
> I am seeing some wear on some of my most used keys and would be interested in a new set if someone could link me to a reasonable replacement!


Show us some pictures so that I can add you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Ever since I recently got a taste of the cherry browns w/ my Shine 3 all the membrane keyboards that I've been using in my other rigs' days have been numbered, and with this new delivery today time finally ran out for one of them ....
> 
> 
> 
> DK9008G2 Pro MX Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've had a chance to compare them, I do really like these red switches, but I must say I do prefer my cherry browns.


Updated your keyboard list









Also, I updated the member list, so if I missed someone, please let me know and have a link to the post. Thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can't currently buy that spacebar on it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> Paradigm, did you decide on a new owner for the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, I guess it is me
Click to expand...

I thought I'd wait a while and see if you'd notice, congrats.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> you should post pics of that sweet dk9008.
> welcome to the club!


why thank you!

here are some (horrible cell phone) pics of my ocn ducky:


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> why thank you!
> 
> here are some (horrible cell phone) pics of my ocn ducky:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What kind of switches does it have? And welcome to the club!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> What kind of switches does it have? And welcome to the club!


Thank you! It has browns which I love! I had blues before and they were nice but to clickity clackity for me.


----------



## Kimir

Oh yis, just updated the firmware of my keyboard, great they added play, pause, next song and previous song!








(At first I was wondering why I couldn't save the spacebar color like it says on the manual, I was on firmware 3.0.7 and this got added on 3.0.8







)


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh yis, just updated the firmware of my keyboard, great they added play, pause, next song and previous song!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (At first I was wondering why I couldn't save the spacebar color like it says on the manual, I was on firmware 3.0.7 and this got added on 3.0.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


TIL my keyboard has firmware and I could update it!


----------



## Canis-X

Would love to join this club.....I have two:

Ducky Shine DK9008S - w/ Brown Cherry MX w/ English + Chinese Key Caps)



Ducky DK9008 G2 - Year of the Tiger, Limited Edition w/ Cherry MX Brown


----------



## JayKthnx

welcome to the club canis-x!
that yott is quite nice.


----------



## Canis-X

ThanX!! I got it to use at work, really like it. The only problem that I have now is I am worried that someone might take it....LOL. Really makes life more enjoyable at the office. I have one more Ducky that I would like to get for my secondary rig, but that I going to have to wait a bit.


----------



## JayKthnx

you could always pick up an inexpensive keycool or rosewill for work. won't be quite on par with a ducky, but still much better than having the ducky stolen.


----------



## Canis-X

For my home keyboards, I prefer that they be back-lit. I primarily use them in the evening and always have the lights off so the yott keyboard won't work for me there. I bought it off of Freakb18c1 here on OCN for a good price that I could not pass up.







I bought it in Feb and so far so good. I don't think that anyone would take it really, but it's a thought that crosses my mind occasionally.


----------



## newchemicals

Gregaroon: Grats!

Now that we have a full time mod....The membership does not list that I have Cherry MX Black switches.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Would love to join this club.....I have two:
> 
> Ducky Shine DK9008S - w/ Brown Cherry MX w/ English + Chinese Key Caps)
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky DK9008 G2 - Year of the Tiger, Limited Edition w/ Cherry MX Brown


Welcome to the club!









Also, are the numlocks and the key under it LEDs red on the DK9008S? WHAT IS THIS SORCERY???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Gregaroon: Grats!
> 
> Now that we have a full time mod....The membership does not list that I have Cherry MX Black switches.


Thanks!

I added it!


----------



## Gregaroon

ANNOUNCEMENT!

If anyone needs an update on their keyboard information, like missing switch type or number on their YOTS, PLEASE do not hesitate to ask! The more info we have about your keyboard, the better!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonslug*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys. My NZXT x Ducky Shine 3 in white is finally here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been living with it for a few days and wanted to write up my thoughts about it and share some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Perspective*
> I'm coming from the perspective of living with and loving "chiclet" style keyboards for the last ~6 years. It started with me preferring the keyboard in my MacBook to using an Apple aluminum wired keyboard for all my PC use, including extended typing and gaming. I enjoyed the very shallow key depth. Due to wanting a little variety and using a few different mechanical keyboards in person (Monoprice with Blues, CM QuickFire with Reds, a Corsair model with Reds) I decided it might be good to have one of my own. When I saw one that didn't scream "l33t gamer" in the form the white on white Ducky/NZXT collab, I decided I found the right one for me.
> 
> *Choice*
> For me, it was actually a close tie between this model and the Filco White Majestouch-2 (I was stuck on white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I've never used a Filco personally, but from what research I've done, the general consensus is that the Filco is a little higher quality, with sturdier stabilizers. For me personally, generally speaking, I tend to go in the direction of boring-but-reliable vs flashy, assuming all other stats are the same. However, there were a few key differences that led to Ducky winning out:
> 
> The Ducky is *actually* white. Firsthand reports with the Filco have described the "white" model as being closer to an offwhite or beige. Maybe I'm just being a stickler but that was a pretty big one for me.
> The Ducky allows the Win/Alt keys to be reversed. Since I go back and forth between OS X and Windows, this was important to me as well, because Apple reverses their meta and alt keys from the way PC keyboards generally come.
> Finally, and most pleasingly, was the capslock indicator light. On the Filco, when you strike Caps, a red LED illuminates in the upper right (near the funky looking silver logo, I might add). On the Ducky, the text "Caps" on the capslock key illuminates! That's perfect! Not a red LED on another part of the board, not a weird green dot on the key like the Apple keyboards, but the actual lettering on the key, in white. So so good.
> I also appreciate the lack of branding on the Ducky vs the Filco. The only logos present are on the meta key, which is entirely acceptable. I will probably be looking for vendor- or OS-agnostic replacement keycaps for these keys sometime soon.
> 
> The fact that this keyboard is backlit is actually fairly insignificant to me. I will be using this keyboard with the backlight nearly exclusively disabled, with the exception of the Capslock, NumLk and ScrLck modifier keys. The flashy effects were fun to play with, but they're just a parlor trick to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if that's what I gotta buy to have a Caps key that illuminates directly, so be it!
> 
> *Positives*
> The first thing that struck me about this keyboard was the weight. Coming from my Apple wired keyboard, this thing is like a tank, in a good way. I'd liken the difference as such: My Apple keyboard was like a Honda. Nothing unnecessary, small, lightweight, and razor-efficient. Racing shocks. This Ducky is like a Mercedes: large, heavy, yet luxurious. The pleasure is in the ride. They both have their benefits but I prefer the Ducky overall. The plastic used in this keyboard is very high quality. I have a pair of Rokit speakers, and the feel of the keyboard, especially the base around the keys, is similar to the plastic on the front of those monitors, which I regard as very pleasing. Build quality is not a concern.
> 
> Deskfeel is excellent. I have say that this is the best keyboard I've ever used. The love for Cherry switches is justified. Objectively speaking, it is a higher quality than my Apple aluminum keyboard (gasp). I don't have any other mechanical keyboards with me to test, but the aforementioned brands also lack, to me, when compared to the Ducky.
> 
> I have read some complaints online about the stabilizers used in the Ducky keyboards vs. other brands. Again, I don't spend a lot of time online geeking about keyboards, I just want a straightforward, high quality keyboard. There is nothing wrong with the key stabilizers that are used here, in my opinion. They are perfect. If you're on the fence like I was, really, don't worry about it.
> 
> *Negatives*
> The issues I have with this keyboard are few, and they do not affect me personally very much. The most glaring is probably the backlight inconsistency. Simply due to the position of the LED against the underside of the keycap, the illumination does not reach the entire key consistently. It's most noticeable on keys with prints that extend to the bottom of the keycap, on the right side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, personally, I'm going to have the backlight disabled 99% of the time, so I don't really care about this. However, the one that I *do* use with any regularity, the Caps key, exhibits this same issue, although to a much lesser degree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The effect is slightly worse in person. Still, nothing horrible. But it would be nice to see a version where the backlight is even across the key, if you _really_ want to drive home build quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the actual color of the LED is a very bright blue. It would be great to see the light closure to pure white.
> 
> The DIP switch on the back is tiny and a little fiddly. Again, I'm only going to be interacting with this rarely, and it's better than not having it at all, but I can't help but feel that the method of interacting with the switch is unfinished.
> 
> Also, I wish it came with a white cord, or Ducky offered one for sale.
> 
> *Consensus*
> No regrets!


Amazing review. Thanks for sharing, and I love the look of that keyboard. The white color scheme is so nice, and it looks so subtle. Nice pics of the back lighting, which I had so much trouble trying to get them to look nice, especially with a black keyboard and blue back lighting. Again, amazing review, and I hope you enjoy your keyboard!


----------



## Gregaroon

Ducky DK2108sz:



User manual:


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, are the numlocks and the key under it LEDs red on the DK9008S? WHAT IS THIS SORCERY???
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I added it!


Thanks!









The red LEDs are on the Caps lock, Num Lock, Scroll Lock keys as well as the 4 keys on the top right. The photo below shows it a little better (someone else's KB though).


----------



## Themorganlett

Hey I'd love to join, I just ordered my Ducky Shine 3 TKL Green Led blue cherry keyboard. It should ship out the 29th of this month, I can't wait.


----------



## link1393

Hi,I see you don't have my switch information for my YOTS so, I have the Brown ones and they are awsome









But for the moment I use my Model M, my YOTS is at my work space


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themorganlett*
> 
> Hey I'd love to join, I just ordered my Ducky Shine 3 TKL Green Led blue cherry keyboard. It should ship out the 29th of this month, I can't wait.


Awesome! I hope you enjoy! Remember that if you want to join, you have to get some beauty shots of the keyboard









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Hi,I see you don't have my switch information for my YOTS so, I have the Brown ones and they are awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for the moment I use my Model M, my YOTS is at my work space


Changed!


----------



## Themorganlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Awesome! I hope you enjoy! Remember that if you want to join, you have to get some beauty shots of the keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed!


Awesome as soon as I get it I'll post pics, thanks in advance


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Props to Gregaroon for breathing new life into this club thread. Rep+


----------



## nekkibasara1213

Got a Ducky Shine III TKL MX Brown with red LEDs a couple of months ago. Best keyboard I have ever used.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekkibasara1213*
> 
> Got a Ducky Shine III TKL MX Brown with red LEDs a couple of months ago. Best keyboard I have ever used.


wow that's nice!!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekkibasara1213*
> 
> Got a Ducky Shine III TKL MX Brown with red LEDs a couple of months ago. Best keyboard I have ever used.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## twerk

I've had my Ducky for ages and posted quite a bit in this thread but I've never been added!









My bad... I guess I should join now. I have a Ducky Shine 3 Year of the Snake with MX Browns.


----------



## Gregaroon

Can we get some pics, or a link to the post? Thanks


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Can we get some pics, or a link to the post? Thanks


I'll try and get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## nekkibasara1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Welcome to the club!


Thanks! I think this is the first club I've officially joined on OCN.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

AM I the only one who has an OMG edition? I mean I dont like LoL but this keyboard is hot lol. Brown switches (blue on numpad)


----------



## newchemicals

Nice board, for a moment the color of the WASD keys made me think they were popped out.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

yeah came with a few special keys and i liked the wasd grey variants so I installed them.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> 
> 
> AM I the only one who has an OMG edition? I mean I dont like LoL but this keyboard is hot lol. Brown switches (blue on numpad)


Welcome to the club!


----------



## link1393

I will post some pic of a new kb in a few days, and very nice pic of the Pax East Gregaroon


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> I will post some pic of a new kb in a few days, and very nice pic of the Pax East Gregaroon


Thanks man!


----------



## killacam7478

Added a few blue keys to my Ducky Zero. It's been fun but costs are starting to add up so I think I'll take a break for now...




Edit: I also ordered a Grifiti Fat Wrist Pad 17. I was looking through posts on OCN and people had different preferences for wrist pads (some were anti-wrist pad for typing). But I borrowed someone's at work and it didn't feel right. The Grifit one was huge and I think it might work a little better for me. Hope it gets delivered today!


----------



## Themorganlett

Can I join now?


----------



## newchemicals

Looks good, welcome to the club


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Added a few blue keys to my Ducky Zero. It's been fun but costs are starting to add up so I think I'll take a break for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I also ordered a Grifiti Fat Wrist Pad 17. I was looking through posts on OCN and people had different preferences for wrist pads (some were anti-wrist pad for typing). But I borrowed someone's at work and it didn't feel right. The Grifit one was huge and I think it might work a little better for me. Hope it gets delivered today!


man that is SWEET!


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> man that is SWEET!


Thanks! Here is a photo of the wrist pad. Height is actually really good for me, soft and grips well on my work desk!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Thanks! Here is a photo of the wrist pad. Height is actually really good for me, soft and grips well on my work desk!]


like that allot!

did you purchase those light blue keys and the power like key for num lock? I would love to do something like that on mine.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> like that allot!
> 
> did you purchase those light blue keys and the power like key for num lock? I would love to do something like that on mine.


Hey Mountainbiker,

I purchased all of those separately. A IT guy at work sent me a few links:
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/ < That's where I got the light blue keys. I bought the F keys individually, then the number pad as a set. Took a few days to get delivered, but it was relatively fast. They do charge for shipping though, ships from California. These had a slightly less quality feel compared to the original Ducky keys that came with my keyboard, I think it's because they aren't "doubleshot," made from two separate pieces (I could be wrong about this though). Finally, please note that these keys don't have transparency, so if you have a keyboard with LED backlighting, it won't shine through the keys like the normal ones do (it's just more of a glow).

http://www.ebay.com/sch/geek_feng/m.html < I got the transparent power button, the red cap with gold star, and the red skull keys from this eBay store. However, make sure you check the type of key "OEM vs. SP" The red key with the gold star was actually SP, and I didn't know what that meant, but it's height is lower than the rest of my keys (so that's why I put it on the Escape button, so you don't notice as much that it's not the same height of the other ones).

Hope that helps! The WASD keyboards site actually also has a little thing where you can create a visual of a keyboard and change the colors to see what it will look like. Just click on one of the keyboards they sell, and you will see an editor to try it out after scrolling down a bit. Here's the one I had created:


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Hey Mountainbiker,
> 
> I purchased all of those separately. A IT guy at work sent me a few links:
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/ < That's where I got the light blue keys. I bought the F keys individually, then the number pad as a set. Took a few days to get delivered, but it was relatively fast. They do charge for shipping though, ships from California. These had a slightly less quality feel compared to the original Ducky keys that came with my keyboard, I think it's because they aren't "doubleshot," made from two separate pieces (I could be wrong about this though). Finally, please note that these keys don't have transparency, so if you have a keyboard with LED backlighting, it won't shine through the keys like the normal ones do (it's just more of a glow).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/geek_feng/m.html < I got the transparent power button, the red cap with gold star, and the red skull keys from this eBay store. However, make sure you check the type of key "OEM vs. SP" The red key with the gold star was actually SP, and I didn't know what that meant, but it's height is lower than the rest of my keys (so that's why I put it on the Escape button, so you don't notice as much that it's not the same height of the other ones).
> 
> Hope that helps! The WASD keyboards site actually also has a little thing where you can create a visual of a keyboard and change the colors to see what it will look like. Just click on one of the keyboards they sell, and you will see an editor to try it out after scrolling down a bit. Here's the one I had created:


thank you very much for the reply and links!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> thank you very much for the reply and links!!


We also have a list of sources for keycaps here in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide.


----------



## Richaye

Purchased a Ducky G2 Pro TKL Keyboard w/ Cherry MX Browns, so pumped!

And it comes with white blank PBT caps.


----------



## newchemicals

We want pics when it shows.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themorganlett*
> 
> Can I join now?


Welcome!








You have to tell me the switches you have first








I will add you, but do tell


----------



## link1393

Do you know if Ducky have started to sell their backlight PBT keycap set ?


----------



## Themorganlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to tell me the switches you have first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add you, but do tell


No problem at all, they're blue.


----------



## link1393

Here is my new baby












Ducky Zero DK2108 w/ MX RED + some PINK WASD key caps !! you can't get more beautiful than THIS


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Here is my new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky Zero DK2108 w/ MX RED + some PINK WASD key caps !! you can't get more beautiful than THIS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themorganlett*
> 
> No problem at all, they're blue.


Updated the list for both of you!


----------



## newchemicals

Good to see you are keeping the post active Gregaroon.

Still loving the ducky, the issue with the keycaps being a little slick has went away as I got used to it. I hope things go well enough this year I can reward myself with a shine 3.


----------



## Themorganlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Updated the list for both of you!


Thank you, I love mine so much. I'll never not own a Ducky.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I was about to go buy the TKL code with clears but they're out again so I decided to get a Shine 3 TKL with white leds and red switches. I'll be picking it up tomorrow and post pics here once I unbox it!

I'll just buy the code clears again when they go back on stock! Then again I could just order something from GON with his NerD TKL with on the side and on-switch leds!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Here's my new shine 3 (Cherry MX Red)!



Pardon the pic since I used my mobile to take it (no flash)...









I've got a set of Ducky Shine (dark) grey ABS keycaps coming in tomorrow! I hope to change the modifiers and the grey should look good together with the red and black keys!

So far I'm liking the very light actuation of the switch! It really hasn't caused me to make any typing errors being this light!


----------



## JayKthnx

looks nice. welcome to the club!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Thank you sir! Very very solid feel and happy I got a ducky!


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Here's my new shine 3 (Cherry MX Red)!
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the pic since I used my mobile to take it (no flash)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a set of Ducky Shine (dark) grey ABS keycaps coming in tomorrow! I hope to change the modifiers and the grey should look good together with the red and black keys!
> 
> So far I'm liking the very light actuation of the switch! It really hasn't caused me to make any typing errors being this light!


Welcome to the club, looks like a sweet board and you are already working on making it look nicer.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

My very first mech board...

Red switches and red LEDs... This thing is amazing and the "feel" of the keys is so much nicer than the cheapo board I had until a few days ago. Definitely looking into getting some custom keycaps for this one.

Crappy pictures taken with my phone and under rather low light.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Here's my new shine 3 (Cherry MX Red)!
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the pic since I used my mobile to take it (no flash)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a set of Ducky Shine (dark) grey ABS keycaps coming in tomorrow! I hope to change the modifiers and the grey should look good together with the red and black keys!
> 
> So far I'm liking the very light actuation of the switch! It really hasn't caused me to make any typing errors being this light!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx*
> 
> My very first mech board...
> 
> Red switches and red LEDs... This thing is amazing and the "feel" of the keys is so much nicer than the cheapo board I had until a few days ago. Definitely looking into getting some custom keycaps for this one.
> 
> Crappy pictures taken with my phone and under rather low light.


Welcome both of you! Nice boards!


----------



## Richaye

So I just got my Ducky G2 Pro TKL, and there is one issue. The previous owner lost the Space Bar Key Cap and replaced it with an ABS instead of PBT. The Key Cap that it has now has a different feel to it, and it's turning to a white/yellow color.

Anybody know where I can find a replacement White/Blank PBT Space Bar for my Ducky G2 Pro TKL?


----------



## Richaye

I contacted ducky and they seem to be hooking me up! Damn do they respond fast.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Here's my new shine 3 (Cherry MX Red)!


So my grey shine keycaps from ducky arrived! I decided to change my color to match my build and I ended up with this color scheme:



Pardon the pics since it's taken with my cell!

Now I'm thinking of buying darker gray caps to replace the black keycaps and re-paint the face plate to another shade of grey or maybe even white or off white or something...


----------



## mtbiker033

I have a friend who is looking for a non-TKL shine 3 blue LED with mx Browns and we have been checking daily for months on Tiger Imports & Mechanical Keyboards.com and they are always out of stock. Does anyone know of any other alternate ways of getting one?

I am really wanting another keyboard myself. I have been considering a TKL. That shine 3 TKL with the grey shine keys looks amazing!

I have decided, this is what I want:

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=474

DK9008G2 Pro Dark Grey & Blue version! of course out of stock!! grrrr


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I have a friend who is looking for a non-TKL shine 3 blue LED with mx Browns and we have been checking daily for months on Tiger Imports & Mechanical Keyboards.com and they are always out of stock. Does anyone know of any other alternate ways of getting one?
> 
> I am really wanting another keyboard myself. I have been considering a TKL. That shine 3 TKL with the grey shine keys looks amazing!
> 
> I have decided, this is what I want:
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=474
> 
> DK9008G2 Pro Dark Grey & Blue version! of course out of stock!! grrrr


Tiger Imports and Mechanical Keyboard.com are the same place. Their only store is about 30 minutes from my house. He told me that they were in short supply due to a holiday where the keyboards are made. End of last month he was getting a large supply in and should continue to get his stock back this and next month. Sometimes you can find some on Amazon or Newegg (Newegg also goes through MK.com). Hard to come by sometimes though.


----------



## jrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I have a friend who is looking for a non-TKL shine 3 blue LED with mx Browns and we have been checking daily for months on Tiger Imports & Mechanical Keyboards.com and they are always out of stock. Does anyone know of any other alternate ways of getting one?
> 
> I am really wanting another keyboard myself. I have been considering a TKL. That shine 3 TKL with the grey shine keys looks amazing!
> 
> I have decided, this is what I want:
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=474
> 
> DK9008G2 Pro Dark Grey & Blue version! of course out of stock!! grrrr


Pchome has two in stock with English/Chinese keycaps, shipping is $10 to the US.

http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/DCAH0X-A78927016

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img716/6357/rqpx.png

You could order one from Singapore, shipping will be a bit more though.

http://www.x-tremesolution.com/more-products#!__more-products/vstc1=ducky/productsstackergalleryv224=15


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Tiger Imports and Mechanical Keyboard.com are the same place. Their only store is about 30 minutes from my house. He told me that they were in short supply due to a holiday where the keyboards are made. End of last month he was getting a large supply in and should continue to get his stock back this and next month. Sometimes you can find some on Amazon or Newegg (Newegg also goes through MK.com). Hard to come by sometimes though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> Pchome has two in stock with English/Chinese keycaps, shipping is $10 to the US.
> 
> http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/DCAH0X-A78927016
> 
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img716/6357/rqpx.png
> 
> You could order one from Singapore, shipping will be a bit more though.
> 
> http://www.x-tremesolution.com/more-products#!__more-products/vstc1=ducky/productsstackergalleryv224=15


Thanks guys!!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> ...I am really wanting another keyboard myself. I have been considering a TKL. That shine 3 TKL with the grey shine keys looks amazing!
> 
> I have decided, this is what I want:
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=474
> 
> DK9008G2 Pro Dark Grey & Blue version! of course out of stock!! grrrr


Why thank you sir! TKLs are better in my opinion unless you use the numpad relgiously! I've been downsizing all of my PC stuff for a awhile now and getting a TKL just helps clean the clutter on my desk and makes things look minimalistic!

Nice choice of keyboards though, if they had a TKL version of that I'd jump on that! That's actually the color scheme I'm trying to accomplish with my shine 3 TKL, though I do like a darker shade of blue!









I just need to get the remaining blue keys from by other board and use it here and then use another color scheme for the other KB!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Why thank you sir! TKLs are better in my opinion unless you use the numpad relgiously! I've been downsizing all of my PC stuff for a awhile now and getting a TKL just helps clean the clutter on my desk and makes things look minimalistic!
> 
> Nice choice of keyboards though, if they had a TKL version of that I'd jump on that! That's actually the color scheme I'm trying to accomplish with my shine 3 TKL, though I do like a darker shade of blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to get the remaining blue keys from by other board and use it here and then use another color scheme for the other KB!


your very welcome!

I am considering a TKL, I only use the num pad once in awhile for calculator functions so I would imagine I would like it, and it's not like I don't have a real calc app on my tablet!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*


Ok, so after more tinkering with my keyboard I decided to end up with this color scheme:



I thought this looked better with and without lights! The greys are laser etched just like the black keycaps, but you can barely see the grey letters on the grey caps. I thought it made the previous black, grey and blue combo odd so I decide to do the above with only the blues (minus the winkey) showing text!



Pardon the roll on in the pic!









I obviously took the picture without the leds before taking a shower and then took on the picture with the leds on after!









I'd love to change out the yellow (not yet sure) F5 key though... What color would go good with the set above? White, Orange or some other color?


----------



## oogiesfaded

Add me to the list please, just got my Ducky Shine 3 with brown switches and white LED's (added texture keys and wrist rest from Corsair)


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oogiesfaded*
> 
> Add me to the list please, just got my Ducky Shine 3 with brown switches and white LED's (added texture keys and wrist rest from Corsair)


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Anyone seen the new ducky mini? Dual LEDs, possibly aluminum construction, and 60% size. Looks cool but a little big for me.







And here is the new lighting mode, which I am assuming is like the new KBC V60 and just has two LEDs per switch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vraHDRsAH5w


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Yeah, I wish they made the frame tight around the keys. I really don't see the point of going small and having a big frame for it. Then again, for some people this may be small enough!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Yeah, I wish they made the frame tight around the keys. I really don't see the point of going small and having a big frame for it. Then again, for some people this may be small enough!


It looks classy and I guess you could have that at work or next to some modern art or whatever but it just seems kinda much. I guess the complaints about the previous ducky mini was that it was just a reskin of the Poker 2 so I guess this is different. It should be noted that on the Ducky Facebook page it is a little mixed but most people seem to like it.

Personally if they were going to do something this big I would have wanted them to do something like those old apple boards or like the leopold compact board. I would want the 60% typing block up and to the left of the total rectangle of the front plate and the arrow keys on the bottom right, so the whole thing would be off center but it would look pretty cool and have more use than just a 60% and wouldn't look as stupid as one of those condensed 75% boards.


----------



## mtbiker033

well I found another source for a shine 3 blue led with brown switches at www.banggood.com. I ordered on Sunday for $119 with free shipping. Then I was notified of the shipping and charges were applied. The next interesting thing was I got an email yesterday with the USPS tracking number and it said TigerImports on the email and it's shipping from Tennessee lol.

anyway I should have it in a day or so and will definitely post pics!

EDIT

as I posted below it was indeed not a shine 3 but a zero....


----------



## stevezissou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oogiesfaded*
> 
> Add me to the list please, just got my Ducky Shine 3 with brown switches and white LED's (added texture keys and wrist rest from Corsair)


Where did you order this ducky from?

Been looking all over and can't find this one in stock.

Thanks


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevezissou*
> 
> Where did you order this ducky from?
> 
> Been looking all over and can't find this one in stock.
> 
> Thanks


wow I just realized it wasn't a shine 3 and it was a zero blue led brown switches lol

oh well, I knew it was too good to be true!

http://www.banggood.com/Ducky-DK2108s-Mechanical-Keyboard-Blue-LED-Cherry-MX-Brown-Switch-p-81497.html


----------



## Jinto

So twice now I missed the window of opportunity to purchase a Ducky Shine 3 TKL from mechanicalkeyboards.com. Specifically, I am looking for a TKL with red switches and either blue or white LED's. But in all honesty I'll probably just end up replacing the keycaps with after market PBT caps thus rendering the LED aspect moot. Correct me if I am wrong but I am unaware of any PBT keycaps that allow light transmittance in the same way laser etched ABS caps do. So with that said, what is Duckey's next best offering as far as TKL boards go offering the same or similar build quality to the Shine 3's?


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> So twice now I missed the window of opportunity to purchase a Ducky Shine 3 TKL from mechanicalkeyboards.com. Specifically, I am looking for a TKL with red switches and either blue or white LED's. But in all honesty I'll probably just end up replacing the keycaps with after market PBT caps thus rendering the LED aspect moot. Correct me if I am wrong but I am unaware of any PBT keycaps that allow light transmittance in the same way laser etched ABS caps do. So with that said, what is Duckey's next best offering as far as TKL boards go offering the same or similar build quality to the Shine 3's?


Even with solid key caps back lighting is not entirely moot. It creates an under glow effect which some would find desirable. I think the non backlit Duckies are a good option and come with PBT from Ducky. I've enjoyed the quality of my shine 2. I believe the pro series is a step up from the zeros. Someone else should be able to confirm that.


----------



## Paradigm84

New Ducky model?



Appears to have dials for volume and possibly brightness? But also the dreaded glossy black plastic.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> New Ducky model?
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to have dials for volume and possibly brightness? But also the dreaded glossy black plastic.


interesting, it has a shine spacebar, might this be the shine 4?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> interesting, it has a shine spacebar, might this be the shine 4?


I wouldn't count on it, I'm guessing it's just because it's easier to use the same spacebar design for multiple boards and they had ones from the Shine 3 on hand. They did this before when they included the Year of the Snake spacebar with some Shine 3's.


----------



## zflamewing

Anyone heard anything about the Year of the Horse version yet?


----------



## meowth2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> New Ducky model?
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to have dials for volume and possibly brightness? But also the dreaded glossy black plastic.


new ducky !


----------



## hisXLNC

currently rocking the shine 2.

thoughts on corsair rgb vs the potential shine 4? never had a mechanical keyboard other than ducky.. can anyone whos tried both comment on the corsair boards?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> New Ducky model?
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to have dials for volume and possibly brightness? But also the dreaded glossy black plastic.


It's be nice if it came in RGB leds, as for the shiny black plastic... yeah flat or matte would have been so much better!

I guess it's modding time!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> currently rocking the shine 2.
> 
> thoughts on corsair rgb vs the potential shine 4? never had a mechanical keyboard other than ducky.. can anyone whos tried both comment on the corsair boards?


I was able to buy and try out the K70 and I did like the aluminum look that they did, but the keys they used wore out easily (wasd, etc. wore out in 6 months) and they had issues with the aluminum body sometimes being warped (bending it or shaping it worked for some). Led lighting intensity can sometimes be uneven on the K70 at least with some visibly weaker than the others (I'm a bit of an OCD so I notice even the smallest difference). Lastly, the keyboard software is not recommended at least IMHO. Aside from those niggling issues, it's a decent board but a bit overpriced in my opinion (though the alu made it expensive - does that even make sense?). I ended up giving my K70 to my brother who has now destroyed it (he doesn't really do any maintenance on it so it's dirty and looks like crap)!

I love my ducky shine 3; I got the red switch TKL with white leds and I'm glad I tried it out! I have a black switch (1st mech) with o-rings but my finger would fatigue after awhile so I decided to give the reds a try. Quality wise the ducky shine 3 is made of plastic which can be a plus or a minus. Their ABS shine keys last long, I haven't had anything go wrong with my ducky shine keys and I've had 2 sets (ducky grey and stock black) for over a year with no sign of wear. The board has dip switches which are very helpful with no need for software to get it working. The LEDS have multiple options for any kind of tastes. I consider it a plus to have leds because when I need to play in a dark room I can set it up the way I want and when I don't need them I can just turn them off (Plus the lights are evenly lit up).

I hope that helps in anyway and it's probably confined to my experience but there it is!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I have a general question for the ducky club!

Has anyone tried removing the face plate? I wish to remove it and do have the pry tools (mobile tablet pry tools that don't leave marks) to do it, but I was hoping someone could point to where the tabs are for easier removal? I want to re-paint and re-theme my shine 3 TKL and this would be the first step I need to do!

Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## Narokuu

http://www.overclock.net/t/1493502/it-lives-narokuu-and-his-keyboards-journey

recently had a rough few days with My Ducky Shine 2, i almost lost her. Learned a lesson and never will have liquids around it again!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> From Computex:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I didn't realise this before, but the Ducky Legend's aluminium faceplate is 5mm thick.


----------



## Zillerella

Dat Shine 4 omg that is lovly <3


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Ha! Looks like the Ducky 4 does have RGB leds! Hmmm... I hope they come out with a TKL version!

That Ducky Legend would have looked immaculate if the face plate bezels were actually super thin! Not a big fan of the retro look and feel of the legends... it's probably just me!

Thanks for the pics Para!


----------



## Kimir

Not just you








And what's up with those 2 knob on the shine 4 lol. Is it to control the rgb Leds?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I think it's to control led intensity and maybe the different rgb led effects for the other knob?

I'm hoping the TKL loses the 2 knobs and have the rgb leds and the new smexy case design and I'm a happy puppy!


----------



## Blooddrunk

Those knobs are pretty gaudy and replace the shortcut keys which I use often with my shine 3 (autohotkey rebound). RGB support is pretty hype though.


----------



## hisXLNC

those knobs look ugly imo, id rather have the standard 4 buttons. i use the calculator key the most.


----------



## newchemicals

I like the clean look of the legends board. Not sure about the shine 4, I think I'd rather have a shine 3 but lets see what the final version looks like.


----------



## hisXLNC

hopefully theyll make the final version rgb as this is only dual led (red and blue) and theyll remove the knobs


----------



## mtbiker033

long story short, I attempted to order a shine 3 w/ browns & blue led from a Chinese website, ended up figuring out it wasn't a shine 3 but a zero with browns & blue led, am very excited to get the zero after playing with one at microcenter (felt amazing), and I still haven't received it yet:

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction.action?tRef=fullpage&tLc=1&tLabels=LN332159065CN

I think I ordered on May 19th, it arrived in Chicago on the 29th and I still don't have an update on tracking. I am guessing customs takes forever in Chicago?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> long story short, I attempted to order a shine 3 w/ browns & blue led from a Chinese website, ended up figuring out it wasn't a shine 3 but a zero with browns & blue led, am very excited to get the zero after playing with one at microcenter (felt amazing), and I still haven't received it yet:
> 
> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction.action?tRef=fullpage&tLc=1&tLabels=LN332159065CN
> 
> I think I ordered on May 19th, it arrived in Chicago on the 29th and I still don't have an update on tracking. I am guessing customs takes forever in Chicago?


Update, after emailing the USPS I got a call back and a guy left a message saying it was in customs and can take a little while...


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Oh yeah, Customs can take a while _especially_ in Chicago. Typically takes about a week. Perhaps a little less than that, but I have had stuff from China / Taiwan / Korea sit there for more than 2 weeks before it moved. My last order from ModDIY sat there for more than 2 weeks.

FWIW, My Ducky Shine 3 from PCHome Global (Taiwan) sat in Chicago Customs only for a couple days.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Oh yeah, Customs can take a while _especially_ in Chicago. Typically takes about a week. Perhaps a little less than that, but I have had stuff from China / Taiwan / Korea sit there for more than 2 weeks before it moved. My last order from ModDIY sat there for more than 2 weeks.
> 
> FWIW, My Ducky Shine 3 from PCHome Global (Taiwan) sat in Chicago Customs only for a couple days.


can you share the link to the keyboard you ordered? I looked around on their site but it was hard to find what I was looking for

well, my 2108S arrived today.

I put red shine WASD keys and my OCN flame esc key:


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> can you share the link to the keyboard you ordered? I looked around on their site but it was hard to find what I was looking for
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> well, my 2108S arrived today.
> 
> I put red shine WASD keys and my OCN flame esc key:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I got a Shine 3 with Brown switches and Blue lighting. jrad is the one who posted the link to it for me ...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431044/official-the-ducky-club/700_20#post_21766392

Sorry, but looks like it's now out of stock there.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> can you share the link to the keyboard you ordered? I looked around on their site but it was hard to find what I was looking for
> 
> well, my 2108S arrived today.
> 
> I put red shine WASD keys and my OCN flame esc key:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Great photos! Thanks for sharing.


no problem, I absolutely love the zero!


----------



## Matt-Matt

So I noticed yesterday that on my Ducky Shine II the media keys have stopped working, if I uninstall one of the keyboards (It appears twice in device manager) it works fine for a bit then stops working again. Uninstalling them both and re-plugging the keyboard in makes it not work too.

It's not working in:

Foobar2000
Windows Media Player (Only used to test it)
VLC


----------



## 250179

anyone know where to get the ducky wrist rest in canada?


----------



## Fymatdsrio

Are any of the current Ducky keyboards you can get ones that feature white primarily? Either in base color or LED color? I'm looking to base my upcoming rig on White > Black > Red so I'm looking for a nice mechanical keyboard that has a decent amount of white. I know some former Ducky ones have had white but yeah...


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fymatdsrio*
> 
> Are any of the current Ducky keyboards you can get ones that feature white primarily? Either in base color or LED color? I'm looking to base my upcoming rig on White > Black > Red so I'm looking for a nice mechanical keyboard that has a decent amount of white. I know some former Ducky ones have had white but yeah...


Ducky has released Shine 3s with white back lighting in black cases and white cases with white back lighting. They're currently out of stock but I'm sure they'll get more in.


----------



## Fymatdsrio

Yeah, that was the problem was everything I liked the look of either being out of stock or retired.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fymatdsrio*
> 
> Yeah, that was the problem was everything I liked the look of either being out of stock or retired.


Looks like Mechanical Keyboards will be getting more stock of white back lit Ducky Shine 3 in black cases later this month. I'm not sure what your switch preference is but you can see their incoming shipments here


----------



## johnmw1

Sorry I stuffed up I'll try again.


----------



## johnmw1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fymatdsrio*
> 
> Yeah, that was the problem was everything I liked the look of either being out of stock or retired.


Here you go, http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=113_1361&products_id=27359. Unfortunately they don't ship international, but if you knew someone in Oz who could ship it for you?

Cheers,
John


----------



## Gregaroon

Going on vacation next week everyone! Will update the member list when I get back, apologize for any inconveniences!
Also, the new ducky with the knobs... I am flip flopping my opinion. I have seen pictures of it with glossy plastic and with matte plastic also. I really hope they do not go with the glossy, looks cheap, is a fingerprint magnet and just gives a meh impression overall.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Going on vacation next week everyone! Will update the member list when I get back, apologize for any inconveniences!
> Also, the new ducky with the knobs... I am flip flopping my opinion. I have seen pictures of it with glossy plastic and with matte plastic also. I really hope they do not go with the glossy, looks cheap, is a fingerprint magnet and just gives a meh impression overall.


Yeah, I'm unsure of what i think too!

Have a good holiday!


----------



## AdamHD

Just got my blue double-shots from Originative, and thought I'd share a pic!


----------



## zflamewing

What color is the backlighting?


----------



## AdamHD

White.


----------



## UNOE

Anyone know where to buy a good tenkeyless version with some type of cherry switches? I'm looking at ke


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Anyone know where to buy a good tenkeyless version with some type of cherry switches? I'm looking at ke


https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?keyword=&switch_id=ALL&size=Tenkeyless&man=1&key_plastic=ALL&interface=ALL&cord_length=ALL&usb_kro=ALL&ps2_kro=ALL&x=42&y=17&in_stock=on

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=90656&vpn=DK9087S3-CUSALAAW1&manufacture=Ducky


----------



## UNOE

Okay so nothing under $80 any more









http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-tenkeyless-black-pbt.html

That keyboard was only $50 what a great deal.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Okay so nothing under $80 any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-tenkeyless-black-pbt.html
> 
> That keyboard was only $50 what a great deal.


Well nothing that is a Ducky. There are cheap cooler master quickfires around

http://www.amazon.com/Storm-QuickFire-Rapid-Tenkeyless-Mechanical/dp/B0068INSUM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403316252&sr=8-1&keywords=cooler+master+quickfire

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129006&cm_re=cooler_master_quickfire-_-23-129-006-_-Product

There are some boards here but there are mostly backorder

http://www.ncixus.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=cooler+master+keyboard

There was a drop for one on massdrop so if you could wait until the next one, if there is another one, you could do that

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/cooler-master-storm/talk


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Well nothing that is a Ducky. There are cheap cooler master quickfires around
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Storm-QuickFire-Rapid-Tenkeyless-Mechanical/dp/B0068INSUM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403316252&sr=8-1&keywords=cooler+master+quickfire
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129006&cm_re=cooler_master_quickfire-_-23-129-006-_-Product
> 
> There are some boards here but there are mostly backorder
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=cooler+master+keyboard
> 
> There was a drop for one on massdrop so if you could wait until the next one, if there is another one, you could do that
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/cooler-master-storm/talk


Thanks Will read them all now


----------



## NameUnknown

Every time I see this threads title I think it says the DuckieHo club


----------



## UNOE

I ended up going with ... Amazon is doing same day delivery. I don't know if would have pulled the trigger if it wasn't for same day delivery. Lol they know what they are doing. Can't believe I can order this on a Saturday and have it same day (both items).

KUL ES-87 Tenkeyless Mechanical Keyboard (Cherry MX Brown)

Grifiti Fat Wrist Pad


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I ended up going with ... Amazon is doing same day delivery. I don't know if would have pulled the trigger if it wasn't for same day delivery. Lol they know what they are doing. Can't believe I can order this on a Saturday and have it same day (both items).
> 
> KUL ES-87 Tenkeyless Mechanical Keyboard (Cherry MX Brown)
> 
> Grifiti Fat Wrist Pad


Good choice, I have one here for review.









Also, paging @Gregaroon, your presence is required.


----------



## Gregaroon

Gregaroon is back fellas! Let's get the ducky club to full steam...
Looks like the new Ducky Shine 4 has ditched the glossy plastic







(YAY)
I am digging the colors, I hope that the knobs are also back lit (like a ring around them)
To do list:
Update member list
Have people post more pictures of their ducky's taken in the most random places
Have show off their cool key cap customization
IN CONCLUSION, MOAR PICTURES


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Good choice, I have one here for review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, paging @Gregaroon, your presence is required.


Nice what do you think of it. This is my first TKL only other mech keyboard I have had was a K90. So I don't really know how good this compaired to others.


----------



## Paradigm84

My review will probably be up tomorrow for it. But the TL;DR version is, I like it a lot.


----------



## UNOE

I bought it for work I needed something smaller. I like it so far.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I just ordered the Ducky PBT key caps that are cream and green and I plan to match it with my Ducky shine greys!

As soon as I get them installed on my Ducky Shine 3 TKL i'll post some pics!

EDIT - tried to take clearer pics

Here is a comparison of Ducky PBT vs. Ducky ABS keycaps:



Here's what it looks like with no leds and just the RGB on the spacebar (dual green light):



Here's what it looks like with the leds on:



Apologies as the pics are taken by my potato cam with no flash! Please pardon my pet who was photo bombing!







GOJIRA!!!

The next step is to paint the face plate then try and enter this in the KOTM just for kicks!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Teach me how to Ducky! (always wanted to say that for some reason).



Bought a Zero with MX Browns.


----------



## zflamewing

Nice welcome to the neighborhood. I'm curious to when the ducky 60% is getting released.


----------



## Maian

I want in! I have a Ducky Year of the Dragon 2012 with MX Browns (Yellow LEDs). I've had it since September, 2012.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I want in! I have a Ducky Year of the Dragon 2012 with MX Browns (Yellow LEDs). I've had it since September, 2012.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Teach me how to Ducky! (always wanted to say that for some reason).
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a Zero with MX Browns.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Dsrt

I want to join aswell!








Grapped this limited edition Ducky Mini (60%) Purple Leds with MX Browns back in November 2013


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dsrt*
> 
> 
> 
> I want to join aswell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grapped this limited edition Ducky Mini (60%) Purple Leds with MX Browns back in November 2013


Heh congrats on that. Keep running into you lately. We seem to have a bit of the same taste in PSU and now keyboard manufacturers. I've got a Zero Shine Brown MX Blue LED incoming.









Which brings me to my question for this club. I am looking for O-rings and would like to know which would be suggested and where I can pick them up? I have them on current brown switches and would like to have them ready by the time my board gets here from overseas.

Also interested in replacing the WASD keys with red caps that allow LED lights to shine through as well, any suggestions?


----------



## davcc22

ok incase you were wondering where to buy a duckey keyboard in the land of bloody big rocks (Australia) here is the place PCCASEGEAR.COM


----------



## johnmw1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> ok incase you were wondering where to buy a duckey keyboard in the land of bloody big rocks (Australia) here is the place PCCASEGEAR.COM


Except they don't ship internationally, unless of course you were referring to where us Aussies can buy them from!









"Q. Do you ship internationally?
A. At this time we only ship within Australia."

Cheers,
John


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnmw1*
> 
> Except they don't ship internationally, unless of course you were referring to where us Aussies can buy them from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Q. Do you ship internationally?
> A. At this time we only ship within Australia."
> 
> Cheers,
> John


is what i meant i am a full blooded Aussie who lives in the bush


----------



## bobsaget

Hi everyone,

I found Zero DK2018S (backlight) with red or brown cherry MX and white led in a computer shop in shanghai. The price is very low (600 yuan, about the half of the price I would pay in France for the exact same keyboard). Is there any chance it is a fake? If so, is there a way I can check it's genuine or not
Thanks in advance


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I found Zero DK2018S (backlight) with red or brown cherry MX and white led in a computer shop in shanghai. The price is very low (600 yuan, about the half of the price I would pay in France for the exact same keyboard). Is there any chance it is a fake? If so, is there a way I can check it's genuine or not
> Thanks in advance


Well, my Ducky has an aluminum plate on the bottom with ducky logo and serial numbers etc laser carved in it. I believe all Ducky keyboards have this (at least all 3 different ducky keyboards in my house has this). Like in this picture. Also, the laser carved aluminum palte has both Product number AND a Serial number. I believe it might be possible to ask from Ducky if these numbers are valid. Other than that, I don't think there is any other way to be sure.


----------



## bobsaget

Ok thanks I will check this out. Anyway I removed some keycaps when I was in the shop and the cherry MX red switches looked genuine. The board was very sturdy as well. However when I tried it the sound was a bit different than my k60 from corsair (same switches) but I guess it stems from the rigidity and overall build quality of the board.


----------



## johnmw1

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> is what i meant i am a full blooded Aussie who lives in the bush


Fair enough!

Cheers,
John


----------



## mtbiker033

Latest edition to my growing Ducky collection! I finally got a shine 3 mx browns & blue led:



sorry for the potato quality pic, need to get a real camera!


----------



## Arizonian

Congrats mtbiker033.









I received my *Ducky Zero Shine Brown MX Blue LED* today. Gregaroon please add me to the club finally.









It was fun tracking this from China to me. It surely does look the trip for the wear and tear.


Spoiler: Packaging!








First Ducky board. Basic, back lit and well built. Loving it.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats mtbiker033.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my *Ducky Zero Shine Brown MX Blue LED* today. Gregaroon please add me to the club finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun tracking this from China to me. It surely does look the trip for the wear and tear.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Packaging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Ducky board. Basic, back lit and well built. Loving it.


congrats to you too! I have a zero also, same one you have, it's great!


----------



## Arizonian

Sweet.

I just ordered some WASD Cherry MX Rubber O-Ring Switch Dampeners Blue 40A-R - 0.4mm Reduction (125pcs) to add on this baby.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AZQ2OF8


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats mtbiker033.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my *Ducky Zero Shine Brown MX Blue LED* today. Gregaroon please add me to the club finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun tracking this from China to me. It surely does look the trip for the wear and tear.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Packaging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Ducky board. Basic, back lit and well built. Loving it.


got the same one. love it so far.


----------



## Gregaroon

Will update the cub member list asap, kinda difficult doing it from my phone








Nice boards! Gregaroon is like


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats mtbiker033.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my *Ducky Zero Shine Brown MX Blue LED* today. Gregaroon please add me to the club finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun tracking this from China to me. It surely does look the trip for the wear and tear.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Packaging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Ducky board. Basic, back lit and well built. Loving it.


Hey me too! I'm curious how the keyboard will sound and feel post O-rings, I'm running it naked for now.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Hey me too! I'm curious how the keyboard will sound and feel post O-rings, I'm running it naked for now.


I will let you know. I previously had the Logitech G710+ that are brown MX that come with O-rings. The Ducky keyboard is more "clacky" at the moment. Though I am happy with the way it feels right now, I think it'll even be better with O-rings as a personal preference.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Latest edition to my growing Ducky collection! I finally got a shine 3 mx browns & blue led:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the potato quality pic, need to get a real camera!


Updated the list!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats mtbiker033.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my *Ducky Zero Shine Brown MX Blue LED* today. Gregaroon please add me to the club finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun tracking this from China to me. It surely does look the trip for the wear and tear.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Packaging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Ducky board. Basic, back lit and well built. Loving it.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## bobsaget

Finally in da club!











Ducky Zero Shine - MX Brown - White LED


----------



## Arizonian

Thanks









So I got my WASD blue O-ring switch dampeners (40A-R) 0.4mm all put on. It really curbed the amount of 'clacky' sound.

Originally I was going to go with the Red (40A-L) which is 0.2mm. I was reading around the net from users it didn't make that much of a difference on some boards. It's a bit more quite than my G710+ brown keys with pre-installed dampeners IMO, close though.

After a couple days now of typing it feels great. Couldn't be happier with my Zero Shine.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Finally in da club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky Zero Shine - MX Brown - White LED


Welcome to the club!


----------



## VeerK

Do we just need a picture to join?

Ducky Zero shine Brown


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Do we just need a picture to join?
> 
> Ducky Zero shine Brown


I'm not sure but most of us like to see pictures anyway.









The Zero Shine Browns has been a hot item lately. Which LED color did you get?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm not sure but most of us like to see pictures anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zero Shine Browns has been a hot item lately. Which LED color did you get?


Phone is dead, but it should be visible in my sig rig cover photo. I have the blue LED version, iPRGC stimulation be damned. It's a lovely keyboard, I might actually get the Orings like you did, thought I'd let them run nude for a little while longer. As for why I went Zero Shine Brown, browns are my favorite switch, Ducky quality is unbeatable imho, and I actually really like having dedicated volume control keys which made it more obvious I had to have it. Blue leds because it matches my case


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Do we just need a picture to join?
> 
> Ducky Zero shine Brown


Yes they are, when you get a chance just take a quick photo just to verify that you have the board. I believe you, but we want to see it in its full glory


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I got my WASD blue O-ring switch dampeners (40A-R) 0.4mm all put on. It really curbed the amount of 'clacky' sound.
> 
> Originally I was going to go with the Red (40A-L) which is 0.2mm. I was reading around the net from users it didn't make that much of a difference on some boards. It's a bit more quite than my G710+ brown keys with pre-installed dampeners IMO, close though.
> 
> After a couple days now of typing it feels great. Couldn't be happier with my Zero Shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am seriously debating getting o-rings just to try them out and see if I like them more... glad you found a nice match for your board


----------



## VeerK

Best I can do at the moment


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Phone is dead, but it should be visible in my sig rig cover photo. I have the blue LED version, iPRGC stimulation be damned. It's a lovely keyboard, I might actually get the Orings like you did, thought I'd let them run nude for a little while longer. As for why I went Zero Shine Brown, browns are my favorite switch, Ducky quality is unbeatable imho, and I actually really like having dedicated volume control keys which made it more obvious I had to have it. Blue leds because it matches my case


Funny you should say that. I got so used to having a volume bar on my G710+ and couldn't imagine having to hold down a FN key as well for volume.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> I am seriously debating getting o-rings just to try them out and see if I like them more... glad you found a nice match for your board


For me it's about the noise factor being in a room where others hear my typing. It's like nails on a chalk board to my spouse. "Are you typing a novel in there?"









I actually liked the feel of my G710+ with pre-installed O-rings when typing. Now it's more of a preference even if I didn't have to worry about the noise. I didn't find many O-ring choices where I normally shop. it was between Rosewill and WASD. So naturally I chose WASD dampeners. Turned out a solid choice that I can now recommend.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Funny you should say that. I got so used to having a volume bar on my G710+ and couldn't imagine having to hold down a FN key as well for volume.
> For me it's about the noise factor being in a room where others hear my typing. It's like nails on a chalk board to my spouse. "Are you typing a novel in there?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually liked the feel of my G710+ with pre-installed O-rings when typing. Now it's more of a preference even if I didn't have to worry about the noise. I didn't find many O-ring choices where I normally shop. it was between Rosewill and WASD. So naturally I chose WASD dampeners. Turned out a solid choice that I can now recommend.


I have to wholeheartedly agree with you on the volume key convenience, its just little things like that which made me love the Zero Shine more. I just feel like the keyboard is the main interface for our lovely rigs and it should be as convenient as possible. Using function keys just seems like a compromise I don't want to make, couldn't be happier.

I type in my office alone so noise isn't too much of an issue, do you think the Orings make it feel like the G710 now? I have tested the G710 in stores and it feels a tad different, havent had enough time to pinpoint what it is yet.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I have to wholeheartedly agree with you on the volume key convenience, its just little things like that which made me love the Zero Shine more. I just feel like the keyboard is the main interface for our lovely rigs and it should be as convenient as possible. Using function keys just seems like a compromise I don't want to make, couldn't be happier.
> 
> I type in my office alone so noise isn't too much of an issue, do you think the Orings make it feel like the G710 now? I have tested the G710 in stores and it feels a tad different, havent had enough time to pinpoint what it is yet.


Compared to the G710+ I'd say my current blue (40A-R) 0.4mm O-rings is less 'clacky'. Originally I was going with the Red (40A-L) 0.2mm but read it didn't make much difference to some users.

I'm guessing the G710+ keys are using 0.2mm dampeners because 0.4mm size has a bit less travel. I'm generally a hard typist and this feels better to me when bottoming out like a cushion but still retains a mechanical feel.


----------



## bobsaget

My backlit remains on when I turn off my PC.

How can I solve this issue? Thanks!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> My backlit remains on when I turn off my PC.
> 
> How can I solve this issue? Thanks!


Hmmm strange my LED's goes 'off' even when it just goes to sleep. I have to re-turn them back on when it wakes. The backlight settings are supposed to get reset when the computer shuts down as well.

Sounds like motherboard is keeping the USB ports powered for charging purposes. Have you looked into that?


----------



## bobsaget

Yes i did take a look in the BIOS but wasn't able to find the related option


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Yes i did take a look in the BIOS but wasn't able to find the related option


ASUS? Are you using the ASUS Suite? If so it may be the settings in there that might have the USB charger feature turned on?


----------



## bobsaget

It's an Asus board indeed. I'm not using this software suite. I've noticed that the backlit turns off with the system when I'm using the breathing mode so I'll stick to that. However when I start my computer the backlit is automatically switched off which is a bit annoying.


----------



## Arizonian

Bummer. One last thing I noticed but not familiar with it's function entirely with Ducky boards is the FN + Windows Lock key. Is it locked? I have mine locked and not sure if that locks anything else other than windows from being pulled up, which is great for in gaming.

I'm stumped. Your problem would suggest that somehow your USB is still supplying power. Feature to being able to hook up a USB charger device and charge though your system is off.

Good luck figuring it out. I wouldn't give up, because that would be bothersome to have to go into breathing mode.

When my system falls asleep / I have to FN + number key to turn back on backlighting each time it restarts. Backlights turns off on it's own but doesn't come back on when system wakes. Which is not a big deal as it saves on LED longevity. My G710+ board didn't have this happen. It turned on it's own when system woke up.


----------



## seville57

.

The first Black keyboard with the pink USB cable is a Ducky Shine 3 with Cherry MX Red with magenta leds.

The second Black keyboard is a Ducky Shine 2 with Cherry MX Brown with green leds.

The White keyboard is a Ducky Shine 2 with Cherry MX Brown with white leds. Collcetors edition (?) .

All keyboards have Nordic layout.

All keycaps are from Ducky.

The pink keycaps was from the start on the White keyboard.

The pink USB cable is a 550 paracord Rose sleeve, made/sleeved by Pexon.

I want to join.


----------



## Mazino

anyone know when ducky mini coming out?


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazino*
> 
> anyone know when ducky mini coming out?


Same time as last year, which means next year or umm never.

Go Ducky Mini.


----------



## MeanBruce

This thread needs some music while waiting on the second coming of the Ducky Mini.
Oh wait, there was no first coming, that's how the Ducky Club got started.









Paradigm84 hates me

Paradigm84: you detract from the central possibility.

Bruce: yea, I know.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Perfect song for the club!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> This thread needs some music while waiting on the second coming of the Ducky Mini.
> Oh wait, there was no first coming, that's how the Ducky Club got started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paradigm84 hates me
> 
> Paradigm84: you detract from the central possibility.
> 
> Bruce: yea, I know.


What? What is a "central possibility"?


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Best I can do at the moment


Welcome to the club!









Oh, and also:


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and also:


Thank you









That Ducky Mini is mine whenever it comes out! I'm currently prototyping a portable gaming rig, and I just found the perfect little keyboard for me


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*


Why I want it so much









so beautiful


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I still wish the face plate / body had thinner bezels. It would have been perfect!

I'd probably see how this looked in person though... if it looked awesome in person, count me in!


----------



## TelFiRE

Sign me up!







I got a Shine 3 with browns (green LED) to replace my Razer Blackwidow 2013 that was already worn out. This feels much better built, I like the browns wayyy more than the blues, hope it lasts, from the reviews it should be good for a long time


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> Sign me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Shine 3 with browns (green LED) to replace my Razer Blackwidow 2013 that was already worn out. This feels much better built, I like the browns wayyy more than the blues, hope it lasts, from the reviews it should be good for a long time


Night and day difference. Congrats man.









After a Ducky it will be hard for you to even consider any other board IMO.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Night and day difference. Congrats man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a Ducky it will be hard for you to even consider any other board IMO.


Tell me about it. I'd only replace my Ducky with another Ducky, or a KMAC or Gon's custom keyboard which I don't have the money for.


----------



## RyuVsJaquio

So if I were to want a Ducky with Cherry Green MX switches, would my only real option at the moment be the Tuhaojin model? Are there any other models that are comparable? Backlighting is preferable.


----------



## kzinti1

I'm having trouble adjusting the breathing speed of my YOTS #501/999.
I bought a new mouse, http://www.ianker.com/product/98AN2000-BA, that has an adjustable breathing speed, but can't get it to match my keyboard, and just found I can't adjust the breathing speed of my keyboard at all.
I've tried the instruction pamphlet that came with this keyboard and the control set doesn't match the instructions.
Fn + the arrow keys do not do as the instructions say. I've found that the breathing speed just can't be sped up or slowed down following their instructions. The same with the led brightness level.
All I want to do is try to match the speed of the breathing function to my mouse.
This certainly is no earth shattering problem, just something I'd like to be able to do.
BTW, at just 20 bucks, this is an excellent mouse! The only problem with it, so far, is that the color isn't actually adjustable. The color only changes depending on the set speed of the DPI function. 4 profiles = only 4 different colors. Apparently, though I don't know for a fact, the led's aren't RGB, so there is no adjustment of the color spectrum.
I replaced my Logitech G502 Proteus Core mouse with this one, since the Logitech software kept taking my video cards out of SLi. Logitech makes fine mouses, but their software is buggy beyond belief!
I'm more than happy with my Ducky and quite lucky I found one before they were sold out.
The quality, at the very least, matches my De'ck Legend Frost Tactile keyboard, and is the best keyboard I've ever used or owned.
The other settings work just fine. It's just the breathing mode I'm having trouble controlling. Since the keys themselves work, the problem must be with the instructions.
I haven't touched the switches on the back. They're set exactly as they were when I received this board.
I also just noticed this thing is filthy! Time to pop the keys and give it a good cleaning. I suppose my low-pressure steam cleaner wouldn't be an option, so I guess I'm off to Radio Shack for a couple cans of air. No. I just remembered I have a DataVac stashed somewhere around here!
I found the firmware update on the Ducky site, http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/firmware_updater.html, but my specific board isn't mentioned, so I'm not going to try it until I can confirm it applies to this specific board. The model # on the box says DK9008S3-CUSALAASW2, but I have no idea if this firmware is for it or not.
I'm not going to risk bricking it.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

^The breathing speed can be adjusted but you need to make sure that the LED lights are set to their brightest first. If you set the led brightness down the (lowest setting) you won't be able to really see a difference with the breathing mode.

press fn + up arrow first to make sure that the leds are set to their brightest (press it 6 times)

next press fn + left arrow key to make the breathing slower

or

press fn + right arrow to make the breathing faster.

Hope this helps!

EDIT: fn + f10 to cycle through the different lighting modes

Remember to press both keys at the same time!


----------



## greymonk

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/greymonk/media/20140728_183347_resized.jpg.html

Here are my two Ducky's: An NZXT and a Shine 3. I switched the red's out of the NZXT and replaced them with Browns.


----------



## mtbiker033

I ordered a sexy new cable for my shine 3 and will post pics as soon as it arrives. It's coming from England and I ordered on the 25th of July, should be here soon!


----------



## Kimir

From Pexonpcs? I'm interested in your return of experience if it is.


----------



## Gregaroon

ANNOUNCEMENT!
Ducky mini incoming to mechanicalkeyboards.com ETA August 11th-25th
Ducky legend incoming ETA August 18th-29th

Mini comes in silver so far, while legend in silver or black... possible mini in black? #suspense

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/incoming.php


----------



## Kimir

Ducky Mini reviewed by TastyPC:
http://youtu.be/c1MGEMXuYBk


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ducky Mini reviewed by TastyPC:
> http://youtu.be/c1MGEMXuYBk


Thanks for the link! + rep!

She is quite tasty by the way!









Good review!


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> I just ordered some WASD Cherry MX Rubber O-Ring Switch Dampeners Blue 40A-R - 0.4mm Reduction (125pcs) to add on this baby.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AZQ2OF8


Do these O-rings completely remove the "click" from a normal key press?
Or, do they just remove the "clack" when the keys are bottomed-out?
I'm using Cherry Blue's and don't want to lose the "click".
I just want to get rid of the "clack" from bottoming-out.
It seems to me that the cushioning effect would actually be good for the keys, too.
I don't know how delicate the keys electronics are, but a little shock absorption couldn't hurt.
Also, how should I go about deciding between the 0.2 and 0.4mm. O-rings?
At $20 a set, I'd really rather buy the correct thickness to begin with.
I pre-ordered the new Ducky Mini-Concept last week, but I'll be using these O-rings on my Ducky 3.
TIA.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Do these O-rings completely remove the "click" from a normal key press?
> Or, do they just remove the "clack" when the keys are bottomed-out?
> I'm using Cherry Blue's and don't want to lose the "click".
> I just want to get rid of the "clack" from bottoming-out.
> It seems to me that the cushioning effect would actually be good for the keys, too.
> I don't know how delicate the keys electronics are, but a little shock absorption couldn't hurt.
> Also, how should I go about deciding between the 0.2 and 0.4mm. O-rings?
> At $20 a set, I'd really rather buy the correct thickness to begin with.
> I pre-ordered the new Ducky Mini-Concept last week, but I'll be using these O-rings on my Ducky 3.
> TIA.


They don't remove the click sound, they affect bottoming out more than anything. Man I hate how o-rings feel.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Do these O-rings completely remove the "click" from a normal key press?
> Or, do they just remove the "clack" when the keys are bottomed-out?
> I'm using Cherry Blue's and don't want to lose the "click".
> I just want to get rid of the "clack" from bottoming-out.
> It seems to me that the cushioning effect would actually be good for the keys, too.
> I don't know how delicate the keys electronics are, but a little shock absorption couldn't hurt.
> Also, how should I go about deciding between the 0.2 and 0.4mm. O-rings?
> At $20 a set, I'd really rather buy the correct thickness to begin with.
> I pre-ordered the new Ducky Mini-Concept last week, but I'll be using these O-rings on my Ducky 3.
> TIA.


I have used the 0.2 mm and feel that the 0.4 is what I should have bought. The 0.2 mm o-rings just slightly reduce the clack when bottoming out and I feel that the thicker o-ring reduces that more.


----------



## PCSarge

i think ill join, i just ordered a limited edition shine 3 gold with MX Reds

looks like this :



would also like to know if anyone knows where i can get colored blank keycaps + some custom ones with symbols on them


----------



## kzinti1

Thanks for the replies to my o-ring questions.
I guess I'd have to order both and either choose one, or neither.
I sure am glad (for the umpteenth time) I became an Amazon Prime member!
Free shipping. No questions asked, returns. Plus free return shipping.
It has NewEggs version of Prime beat by several miles.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Do these O-rings completely remove the "click" from a normal key press?
> Or, do they just remove the "clack" when the keys are bottomed-out?
> I'm using Cherry Blue's and don't want to lose the "click".
> I just want to get rid of the "clack" from bottoming-out.
> It seems to me that the cushioning effect would actually be good for the keys, too.
> I don't know how delicate the keys electronics are, but a little shock absorption couldn't hurt.
> Also, how should I go about deciding between the 0.2 and 0.4mm. O-rings?
> At $20 a set, I'd really rather buy the correct thickness to begin with.
> I pre-ordered the new Ducky Mini-Concept last week, but I'll be using these O-rings on my Ducky 3.
> TIA.


I have Ducky Zero brown MX and the 0.04mm removes a good amount of clack but not entirely. It just quiets them down. I don't think the 0.02mm would have made that big of a difference.

On your blues I have no ideas how they will change your actuation.


----------



## BoredErica

What is the difference between the Ducky Shine and Ducky Zero Shine?

Also, what do you think Ducky has over the competition?


----------



## ajx

I want to buy Ducky Shine 3 TKL in MX-Red + White LEDS in Europe!
Only found in Belgium / Netherlands but it hard to buy on these shops (submitting a quote + sign and return it, its way complicated)
If anyone knows an european shop that sells online in an easier way for customers, lemme knows


----------



## bobsaget

LDLC sells ducky keyboards. It's a repliable website.
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00160696.html

No white led unfortunately


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> LDLC sells ducky keyboards. It's a repliable website.
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00160696.html
> 
> No white led unfortunately


yeah and they will always be french Azerty also.

I got my shine 3 on this website, who is also this ebay page.
You could email them and see if you can get what you want.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I want to buy Ducky Shine 3 TKL in MX-Red + White LEDS in Europe!
> Only found in Belgium / Netherlands but it hard to buy on these shops (submitting a quote + sign and return it, its way complicated)
> If anyone knows an european shop that sells online in an easier way for customers, lemme knows


You can look here: http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_14081257963637&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&libId=a661be65-7372-4d5e-ac10-cae7d340d68a&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1431044%2Fofficial-the-ducky-club&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fteraset.net%2Fducky.php&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1431044%2Fofficial-the-ducky-club%2F1110&title=%5BOfficial%5D%20The%20Ducky%20Club!&txt=Teraset

Edit: Nordic layout.


----------



## DrockinWV

Add me please, just got my new Ducky Shine 3 today!!

MX Browns Red LEDs


----------



## PCSarge

mmmmm...those cherry retro keycaps


----------



## VeerK

I need to stay away from this thread, otherwise I am going to end up with three more Duckys


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I need to stay away from this thread, otherwise I am going to end up with three more Duckys


It's so true


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I need to stay away from this thread, otherwise I am going to end up with three more Duckys


You mean like this?









(old pic, no mods or so yet in there)


----------



## HL2-4-Life

What? Only three.....buncha amateurs!


----------



## Kimir

Are you shiva?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> What? Only three.....buncha amateurs!


^ That's completely riduckulous.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> ^ That's completely riduckulous.










What can I say? I love mechanical keyboards! I have ordered and paid for another two to add to my collection.....a CM Novatouch TKL (ETA sometime next week) and a Ducky YoTH. That'll will bring the total number of mechanical keyboards at my disposal to 28!


----------



## Kimir

Where did you get the Ducky YoTH? I'd like another full size mech keyboard, I like my shine 3, mx black, white leds but I'd like a MX red for gaming.








I bet they don't even make the limited edition in ISO azerty anyway, damn it's hard to find mech keyboard in the layout used here.


----------



## zapfacid

Anyone know what the warranty process is for the Ducky Mini? I can't believe the light on my C and X keys went out already.... how lame


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Add me please, just got my new Ducky Shine 3 today!!
> 
> MX Browns Red LEDs


Welcome to the club! Hope you enjoy your stay








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> mmmmm...those cherry retro keycaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you mind giving me some more information on the board so I can add you? I just want to make sure that is the board you referred to earlier in the thread. You do not need any more pictures (BUT WE ALWAYS LOVE MORE PICTURES), I just want a confirmation. Thanks!


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Welcome to the club! Hope you enjoy your stay


Thanks and will do!!! Looooove this so much more than the piece of crap Logitech keyboard I was using before!!!


----------



## Pwnography

Hey,

Anyone know where i might find a set of white keycaps for the Ducky Shine 3? Looked on their website but i couldnt see any specific reference to the letting through of a back light. What is this called in keycap terms?

I will make sure to take a picture of my Shine 3 when i get home and sign myself up


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Anyone know where i might find a set of white keycaps for the Ducky Shine 3? Looked on their website but i couldnt see any specific reference to the letting through of a back light. What is this called in keycap terms?
> 
> I will make sure to take a picture of my Shine 3 when i get home and sign myself up


The only Shine keycaps I've ever seen in White were the Shine 2 version so you'll lose the legends for the shortcuts if you put them on the Shine 3 board.


----------



## seville57

They are called ABS in keycaps terms.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Anyone know where i might find a set of white keycaps for the Ducky Shine 3? Looked on their website but i couldnt see any specific reference to the letting through of a back light. What is this called in keycap terms?
> 
> I will make sure to take a picture of my Shine 3 when i get home and sign myself up


Check these out:

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=859

They seem to have the Shine 3 multimedia keys, although I may be wrong. I am also not 100% sure they will even work with the back light, but they are PBT keycaps, not ABS. And ABS is the type of plastic, NOT whether the light shines through them or not. You might want to call or contact mechanicalkeyboards.com for more information about them.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Check these out:
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=859
> 
> They seem to have the Shine 3 multimedia keys, although I may be wrong. I am also not 100% sure they will even work with the back light, but they are PBT keycaps, not ABS. And ABS is the type of plastic, NOT whether the light shines through them or not. You might want to call or contact mechanicalkeyboards.com for more information about them.


Nope, those won't do, they will fit the board but the characters aren't etched out to let the lighting through. The ones from Ducky will say "Shine" on the keycap set and the last set of Shine keycaps were for the Shine 2 last I checked earlier this year. I actually emailed MK about the same thing regarding the shipments of Shine keycaps they got in earlier this year and they confirmed they were all Shine 2 variants.

Here are they droids he's looking for, not in stock though: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=710


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Nope, those won't do, they will fit the board but the characters aren't etched out to let the lighting through. The ones from Ducky will say "Shine" on the keycap set and the last set of Shine keycaps were for the Shine 2 last I checked earlier this year. I actually emailed MK about the same thing regarding the shipments of Shine keycaps they got in earlier this year and they confirmed they were all Shine 2 variants.
> 
> Here are they droids he's looking for, not in stock though: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=710


Man i want these so bad, with that orange backlight... Drool.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Anyone know where i might find a set of white keycaps for the Ducky Shine 3? Looked on their website but i couldnt see any specific reference to the letting through of a back light. What is this called in keycap terms?
> 
> I will make sure to take a picture of my Shine 3 when i get home and sign myself up


Try registering your interest on a set of these:

http://www.qwer.io/group-buys-interest-checks/current-group-buys/vortex-doubleshot-pbt-backlit-key-cap-set-interest-check/


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Try registering your interest on a set of these:
> 
> http://www.qwer.io/group-buys-interest-checks/current-group-buys/vortex-doubleshot-pbt-backlit-key-cap-set-interest-check/


Cant deal with US layout. Tiny Enter key hurts my mind







.


----------



## Gibby24

I've had my Ducky Shine 3 for a couple of months now and have really been enjoying it. I got rather bored with the default lighting and tried out different profiles. After going through some of the different profiles my "X" no longer lights up now. Is there anyone that could point me in the right direction as to how to go about fixing it? Any and all information is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jrad

The Ducky Mini arrived today







, its all around very good quality. This is the first 60% board i've used and its just excellent.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gibby24*
> 
> I've had my Ducky Shine 3 for a couple of months now and have really been enjoying it. I got rather bored with the default lighting and tried out different profiles. After going through some of the different profiles my "X" no longer lights up now. Is there anyone that could point me in the right direction as to how to go about fixing it? Any and all information is greatly appreciated!


Try resetting to factory defaults by holding left+right windows key for 3 seconds. If the LED still doesnt work its most likely faulty.


----------



## VeerK

Oh my, your new Mini is gorgeous


----------



## jrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Oh my, your new Mini is gorgeous


Thanks







, the silver aluminum looks much better then i was expecting it to. The case really goes well with the LEDs especially when set to red or purple. It also works perfect with most games i've tried, although GTA games will probably need some keys remapped.


----------



## bobsaget

The mini looks great


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the silver aluminum looks much better then i was expecting it to. The case really goes well with the LEDs especially when set to red or purple. It also works perfect with most games i've tried, although GTA games will probably need some keys remapped.


Yet the Legend isn't out?!


----------



## missalaire

Can I join?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missalaire*
> 
> Can I join?


You have an addiction, my friend.


----------



## dreadvirus

i just pre-ordered the ducky legend silver case blue led...has anyone heard if the ducky legend will come out w/additional led colors? so far only blue and white are available...the kewl thang about this keyboard is its probably sturdy enough to knock someone out..say you invite a chick over and u show her your legend keyboard, but not only are they not impressed but she's not going to do what want in bed, solution= knock her out w/the keyboard and she'll be more pliable hahah


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadvirus*
> 
> i just pre-ordered the ducky legend silver case blue led...has anyone heard if the ducky legend will come out w/additional led colors? so far only blue and white are available...the kewl thang about this keyboard is its probably sturdy enough to knock someone out..say you invite a chick over and u show her your legend keyboard, but not only are they not impressed but she's not going to do what want in bed, solution= knock her out w/the keyboard and she'll be more pliable hahah


Uh... I want a Ducky Legend... in TKL form.

They're not gonna release that, are they. ARE THEY?!?!?!









Dooooood. Nothing gets a girl addicted to you like showing them your premium keyboard!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missalaire*
> 
> Can I join?


Welcome! If you want to join, please give me the model, switches, and LED colors if applicable to each board. Thanks!


----------



## missalaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Welcome! If you want to join, please give me the model, switches, and LED colors if applicable to each board. Thanks!


Ducky DK9008S2 (MX Clear) White LED

Ducky YOTD (MX Blue)

Ducky DK9008S2 (MX Black) Blue LED

Ducky DK2108S OMG Limited Edition (MX Clear) Blue LED


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> They are called ABS in keycaps terms.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> The Ducky Mini arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , its all around very good quality. This is the first 60% board i've used and its just excellent.
> 
> Try resetting to factory defaults by holding left+right windows key for 3 seconds. If the LED still doesnt work its most likely faulty.


Just ordered a Ducky Mini today but in gray instead of silver, I was afraid the silver would be to bright but it looks good in your pics. I'll post pics of mine when it comes in on Tuesday. Do you know if you can program the lower left CTRL or Windows key and make it Fn?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

This deserves a post on here ...


----------



## ajx

That blondie looks much more sexier than this Ducky Mini








Definitely not an huge fan of this design


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> That blondie looks much more sexier than this Ducky Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not an huge fan of this design


Agreed! Aside from the blond being more sexy that is!

They should have really made the bezels thinner IMHO!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ducky Mini reviewed by TastyPC:
> http://youtu.be/c1MGEMXuYBk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> This deserves a post on here ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


repost?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> repost?


Heh, I missed that. I skimmed back a couple pages on this thread and didn't see it so figured it hadn't been posted here yet. I didn't realize she'd posted that vid that far back.


----------



## BoredErica

Hey guys, looks like we have some official word, kindda, on the status of Ducky Legend:



And as I said...

Ducky Legend TKL by December plz. If it happens, I'll even buy one more as a gift. Give the gift of the absolute refinement in typing! Give Ducky!

I'm not going to bother to blur out the names... It WAS a public post open for the world to see and I'm too lazy.


----------



## hisXLNC

all i want is shine 4 without knobs. if shine 4 has knobs ill either stick with my shine 2 or go for the legend. Although Im not sure if im a fan of the big lip on the legend yet, may have to go for shine 3.

decisions decisions


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> all i want is shine 4 without knobs. if shine 4 has knobs ill either stick with my shine 2 or go for the legend. Although Im not sure if im a fan of the big lip on the legend yet, may have to go for shine 3.
> 
> decisions decisions


The same here, I have 2 Ducky Shine 2 and 1 Ducky Shine 3.

I'm usin the Shine 3 board right now.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> all i want is shine 4 without knobs. if shine 4 has knobs ill either stick with my shine 2 or go for the legend. Although Im not sure if im a fan of the big lip on the legend yet, may have to go for shine 3.
> 
> decisions decisions


What do you mean by lip?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What do you mean by lip?


I believe he means the size of the board itself, which is much bigger than something like the Shine 3.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I believe he means the size of the board itself, which is much bigger than something like the Shine 3.


2 Sad, mate. 2 sad.

Having the numpad on the right side of the keyboard makes no sense for me as a right-handed person. And no tenkeyless.


----------



## hisXLNC

I emailed ducky support and was told shine 4 will be coming without the knobs.

rejoice brothers


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> I emailed ducky support and was told shine 4 will be coming without the knobs.
> 
> rejoice brothers


Sounds great.


----------



## ajx

I get lately Ducky Shine 3 TKL in MX-Red + White LEDs
here is my little feedback:

*Packaging*
Not as luxurious as Razer's but i am not a big fan of brand that spent some budget on it.
The bad thing is optional accessories came without enough protection such as bubble pack
In result of some damage on second spacebar.

*Keyboard*

*Build*
Heavily built, its one of heaviest keyboard i ever owned, it looks even more solid and heavier than some full size keyboard (also mechanical)

*Size*
Coming from 60%, i would admit, i just love the dedicated arrow. It takes also more room on my desktop while 60% keyboard looks quite tiny
But i would favor TKL size over 60% since most of 60% come without dedicated arrows really accessible (which often require Fn+keys to enable these dedicated arrows)

*Keycaps*
My former keyboard (Poker II) had PBT keycaps but ABS aren't strange to me: i am most likely one of these users who prefer ABS over PBT due to the smooth texture.
PBT has some roughness/grainy texture. It feels less smoother.
I am not saying ABS are better than PBT. It comes to your own preference though.
In fact, PBT are thicker and change the feeling of pressing (ABS are a bit lighter)
About Ducky kecayps, they are quite good.
On the beginning, i found them a bit sticky due to the coating of legends but i guess most of ABS backlit keys do
They are quiet if you press them softly (Red switches are well known for being quite silent if you do not bottom them out!)
I found police font legends quite ugly, not my taste, i like them center aligned like Poker II (also like the Poker II police font)
Not really an issue, i could survive









*Backlit*
Well i expected more about backlit.
Some legends seems to be light dimmers especially on the down of some letters
At the minimum power, its still too bright.
Moreover these multiple backlit modes sound too much for my use, i found them quite useless (i use defaut backlit mode + minimum power of LEDs)

*Features*
USB Repeat Acceleration: What the **** with this pathetic feature? Do people use them for any specific purpose?
I enabled it by mistake and it literally pissed me off, writting a mail and it erased everything
backlit modes: like i said above, useless, its kinda funny at the beginning but you will get tired of this sooner or later.

*Reliability*
I got since few days and one of switch has problem
I believe its a flaw: when you press it very softly, you could actually hear and feel the swtcih having some friction with keycap and it has some resistance on the first travel of pressing
It makes a subtle sound like a click while others keys/switches dont
It will be gone if you bottom it out
I contacted re-seller to return it, its unacceptable to have such flaw when you actually purchased for more than 160 eur.
I am thinking about getting a replacement or being refunded to get another keyboard.

*Conclusion*
Fairly good keyboard but not as perfect as excepted, i really enjoy the feeling of type (ABS feels so good).
In the other hands, i had a flaw but i cant really say if Ducky provides a good quality control.
The backlit could be better.
These featured modes are useless in my mind.
Yes i m hard to satisfy but there is no perfect keyboard in my opinion.
I had no no choice as i really wanted white LEDs backlit + TKL format in MX-Red

+ solid keyboard
+ great feeling
+ TKL format

- backlit not highly homogeneous
- useless featured modes


----------



## Blaise170

I hadn't noticed the club, but I'll put in my application now.











More pics for those interested: http://imgur.com/a/z707T


----------



## shak2300

The Mighty Ducky shine 3 finally came in!!!





got it from the first batch just just rolled on September 17, 2 day shipping from https://mechanicalkeyboards.com

Cherry MX brown key with blue LED, i have been missing out on a lot.....................


----------



## hisXLNC

new picture of shine 4. as you can see no knobs to be found


----------



## BoredErica

Did they scrap the knob entirely? No knob models?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> new picture of shine 4. as you can see no knobs to be found


Damn, I was hoping that it was going to get small knobs.


----------



## BoredErica

I don't want the knobs. I WANT DUCKY LEGEND TKL WHY DUCKY WHY??!


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't want the knobs. I WANT DUCKY LEGEND TKL WHY DUCKY WHY??!


isnt that essentially the ducky mini


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> isnt that essentially the ducky mini


Nah. Mini is too small. Standard is too large. TKL is JUST RIGHT!!!


----------



## Kimir

It all depends on your use. I need both num pad and F keys one a game I'm playing for years.
But I'm just fine with my kbt pure pro at work, even if I could use a num pad to be slightly faster, but no use of F keys whatsoever.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It all depends on your use. I need both num pad and F keys one a game I'm playing for years.
> But I'm just fine with my kbt pure pro at work, even if I could use a num pad to be slightly faster, but no use of F keys whatsoever.


I want a num pad, but I want the num pad on the left side of the keyboard. Since Ducky (or almost all keyboard companies) don't do that, I want Ducky Legend TKL and a seperate aftermarket numpad which I will place to the left of my keyboard, which matches the look of the Ducky Legend. But a Ducky rep basically told me that a a Legend TKL won't be coming anytime soon soo... I'm still mourning.


----------



## justyourimage

Just ordered a Ducky Shine 3 TKL Brown Switches with White LEDs and a Full-Set of Rainbow-Color Translucent-Keycaps (Rainbow, as getting at least 2 rows in each color spending around 65$ worth on the Keycaps alone







)

My pocket feels empty now







... but Ducky comes tomorrow at least!
Keycaps will take quite some time getting to Germany I guess ...

Edit: Bah that knobs look like a nightmare thank god v3 doesn't have them


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Just ordered a Ducky Shine 3 TKL Brown Switches with White LEDs and a Full-Set of Rainbow-Color Translucent-Keycaps (Rainbow, as getting at least 2 rows in each color spending around 65$ worth on the Keycaps alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> My pocket feels empty now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but Ducky comes tomorrow at least!
> Keycaps will take quite some time getting to Germany I guess ...
> 
> Edit: Bah that knobs look like a nightmare thank god v3 doesn't have them


Be sure to post pics, those look interesting. I did LED cover mods on my DS3 instead.


----------



## justyourimage

I will, I will!







really looking forward to them ...

Though I guess it stands in the stars when and how I'll get them









Guess it will take at least 1-2 weeks if not longer







...


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> I will, I will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really looking forward to them ...
> 
> Though I guess it stands in the stars when and how I'll get them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it will take at least 1-2 weeks if not longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered some keycaps/sets from same place as you and the package was shipped 17/9 (to Sweden) and when I checked yesterday the package was in Los Angeles.

Maybe I get it next week.


----------



## BoredErica

Has there been any actual improvements going from like Shine 2 to 3 to 4? Lol.


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> I ordered some keycaps/sets from same place as you and the package was shipped 17/9 (to Sweden) and when I checked yesterday the package was in Los Angeles.
> 
> Maybe I get it next week.


Hey pretty cool - same day and I have my postage number already -
I also forgot a few keycaps and they refunded the second shipping costs.
Pretty neat service! Never would've guessed that ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Has there been any actual improvements going from like Shine 2 to 3 to 4? Lol.


To be honest I would've liked Shine 2 at first but Shine 3 Space-Key has an RGB-LED that 's looking really good and has 10 different transitions-modes and different colors that transform into each other - so hey! From the videos I found Shine 4 will have only a little horse on the Spacebar most likely without an RGB-LED or only very little effect. So I guess it will be likely an downgrade? Sorry if I'm posting missinfo here ... dont have it yet and neither own the Shine 2 or Shine 4 ...


----------



## seville57

I can maybe order a Ducky TKL YYY with Cherry MX Blue.

But I don't know if I should do that.

Have a english Ducky Shine 3 with Cherry MX Blue , Blue LEDs in post office to pick up.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Has there been any actual improvements going from like Shine 2 to 3 to 4? Lol.


New lighting features in the Shine 3 compared to Shine 2. I guess the space key has RGB LED on the Shine 3, I didn't even know that. I'm not sure if there are any other improvements.


----------



## bobsaget

Do you guys know where I can get custom caps in France, or Europe at least? I would like to custom my plain ducky channel zero shine


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Do you guys know where I can get custom caps in France, or Europe at least? I would like to custom my plain ducky channel zero shine


Getting complete ISO sets is always going to be a pain in the A55 even if you order from overseas.
If you're thinking about replacing a few keycaps or using few blanks (=no print/engrave)
then it shouldn't be a problem but they'd still have to be ordered from US like the page I've linked above.

A few bigger ones:

www.wasdkeyboards.com - this one has ISO-Keysets but not translucent/shine-trough for LED-Keyboards.
However you can completely customize the colors (mix between them) and even the prints by supplying a layout-file if you'd like to.
www.maxkeyboard.com
and of course www.pimpmykeyboard.com


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What is the difference between the Ducky Shine and Ducky Zero Shine?
> Also, what do you think Ducky has over the competition?


the shine 3 has more lighting modes and more control over them, plus you can create custom lighting modes.

Ducky has very high build quality


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Do you guys know where I can get custom caps in France, or Europe at least? I would like to custom my plain ducky channel zero shine


You can send a mail to those nice guys at: teraset.net

But they only have Nordic layout on the Ducky keycaps sets.

Edit: They have blank Ducky keycaps set also.

Edit2: It was custom keycaps you was askin for. Sorry.

Well not in France or Europe but WASD in US has custom keycaps.

http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCcQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wasdkeyboards.com%2Findex.php%2Fproducts%2Fkeycap-set.html&ei=660iVI3dJ-TnywOB0YHwAQ&usg=AFQjCNGwA9DB4wWO_v_SWKMdaMTAXlqztg&sig2=lO_wqCr14rJfkJ9fAS5oZw


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> You can send a to those nice guys:http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_14115576466846&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&libId=d0320e39-a53f-4a14-b3ab-2e4c63f802d1&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1431044%2Fofficial-the-ducky-club&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fteraset.net%2Fducky.php&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1431044%2Fofficial-the-ducky-club%2F1170&title=%5BOfficial%5D%20The%20Ducky%20Club!&txt=Teraset


Yea that as well - but their stock of Keycaps seems pretty low in their Online-Store. Must be because the new Series is getting released soon and new Keysets with it as well. Same as for all other sites offering Ducky Keysets. Thats what I guessed, however I didn't contact them yet.


----------



## yinx

I'm now the proud owner of a Ducky Shine 3







My first mechanical keyboard. I have the brown switch/white led edition. Looks so nice and crisp!

When I first connected it I was a bit bummed out, thinking that about ~8 leds were broken, including F2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8... took me a while to realize that it it symbolizes the speed settings. I feel like an idiot now.

Anyway, still playing around with the lightning modes. What do you guys generally use as default? Gonna make a custom profile in a minute... any cool ideas?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Getting complete ISO sets is always going to be a pain in the A55 even if you order from overseas.
> If you're thinking about replacing a few keycaps or using few blanks (=no print/engrave)
> then it shouldn't be a problem but they'd still have to be ordered from US like the page I've linked above.
> 
> A few bigger ones:
> 
> www.wasdkeyboards.com - this one has ISO-Keysets but not translucent/shine-trough for LED-Keyboards.
> However you can completely customize the colors (mix between them) and even the prints by supplying a layout-file if you'd like to.
> www.maxkeyboard.com
> and of course www.pimpmykeyboard.com


Thanks. I'll definitely check this out.

Edit : thank you Seville as well, didn't see your post at first.


----------



## yinx

For the shine 3 owners:

Playing around with the lightning modes make me wonder the following: is it possible to have, for example, Snake Marquee mode on when you're idle, but have the Ripple mode when you're typing?


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Thanks. I'll definitely check this out.
> 
> Edit : thank you Seville as well, didn't see your post at first.


No problem, about the keycaps from WASD: I have one "custom" ISO keycaps set from them and usin this on my Ducky Shine 3 board, the WASD keycaps (my set) only glows in the dark when the backlight is on, not like Duckys ABS you get when you buy the Ducky board. t


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> No problem, about the keycaps from WASD: I have one "custom" ISO keycaps set from them and usin this on my Ducky Shine 3 board, the WASD keycaps (my set) only glows in the dark when the backlight is on, not like Duckys ABS you get when you buy the Ducky board. t


Does the letters shine trough or how does it look? Could you make an picture? I didn't order one from WASD yet, but are also considering it since the official Ducky-Sets are pretty hard to come by and since I'd like custom shapes on the modifier keys that is.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Does the letters shine trough or how does it look? Could you make an picture? I didn't order one from WASD yet, but are also considering it since the official Ducky-Sets are pretty hard to come by and since I'd like custom shapes on the modifier keys that is.


Something like this:https://teraset.net/images/t_pbt-shine.jpg

The picture shows Duckys own keycaps set.

My custom WASD keycaps set has black printed letters (I forgott to tell them to make the printed letters centered/ my letters in not in center of the keycaps, like my "W" letter is in the uper left corner on the keycap) and no the letters don't shine trough.

I missed the text on WASDs side: the keycaps don't shine trough with backlight keyboards.

They just glows a little bit better than Duckys own Blue in the Blue/Darkgrey keycaps set, the Darkgrey keycaps in the set don't glow/shine trough at all.

Some of my WASD keycaps has the same blue colour as Duckys blue, my WASD keycaps set has some Blue caps and some are in Pink.

My Win caps are in Pink with printed Amiga "A" on the Win caps.


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> Something like this:https://teraset.net/images/t_pbt-shine.jpg


Thanks!


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yinx*
> 
> I'm now the proud owner of a Ducky Shine 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first mechanical keyboard. I have the brown switch/white led edition. Looks so nice and crisp!
> 
> When I first connected it I was a bit bummed out, thinking that about ~8 leds were broken, including F2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8... took me a while to realize that it it symbolizes the speed settings. I feel like an idiot now.
> 
> Anyway, still playing around with the lightning modes. What do you guys generally use as default? Gonna make a custom profile in a minute... any cool ideas?


I have light on all my keycaps.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missalaire*
> 
> Ducky DK9008S2 (MX Clear) White LED
> 
> Ducky YOTD (MX Blue)
> 
> Ducky DK9008S2 (MX Black) Blue LED
> 
> Ducky DK2108S OMG Limited Edition (MX Clear) Blue LED


Welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I hadn't noticed the club, but I'll put in my application now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics for those interested: http://imgur.com/a/z707T


Which model is this? If you want to be added to the club, just let me know the model!







Also, looks awesome man! Did you use the LED covers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shak2300*
> 
> The Mighty Ducky shine 3 finally came in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got it from the first batch just just rolled on September 17, 2 day shipping from https://mechanicalkeyboards.com
> 
> Cherry MX brown key with blue LED, i have been missing out on a lot.....................


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Welcome!
> Which model is this? If you want to be added to the club, just let me know the model!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, looks awesome man! Did you use the LED covers?
> Welcome to the club!


DS3 (White LED/MX Blue), used the LED covers on it.


----------



## Kimir

That look sweet, where did you get them if I may ask? (seen some here)


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That look sweet, where did you get them if I may ask? (seen some here)


Got them from Massdrop, but now I have too many. Might resell them eventually.


----------



## missalaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Welcome!
> Which model is this? If you want to be added to the club, just let me know the model!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, looks awesome man! Did you use the LED covers?
> Welcome to the club!


Thanks for the add, but you forgot an "e" at the end of my name


----------



## hisXLNC

ducky shine 4 available for preorder on mechanicalkeyboards


----------



## SaeturOfelia

Oh oh add me please!

mind the grainy pic, it's late!

edit: It's a Shine 3 - Cherry reds - in red, because orange was sold out for a month







(


----------



## Kuiyra

I'm going to order a Shine 3 within a week or so, I've heard much good about them. Excited!


----------



## bfe_vern

Please add me in. I just picked up a D1028S from Microcenter (open box for $69).


----------



## BoredErica

Apparently Ducky there is a Ducky Shine 4 launch party at Taiwan.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me in. I just picked up a D1028S from Microcenter (open box for $69).


Nice! That's a great deal!

I am sad to report that my shine 3 (blue led, brown switches) I bought from www.mechancialkeyboards.com in June of this year, the led under the Q has failed....I am very disappointed. I contacted Ducky and they had me contact the seller as they are the US warranty service center. I have to send it in for repair...boo


----------



## Yungbenny911

My ducky shine 2 DK9008S2 number 4/Dollar symbol key just stopped working, like for no reason, the key lights up, but the button does not just work, does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Elyminator

where's the best place to buy keycaps with the translucent lettering so that the led's show through. I would like to change some of the colors of the caps on my shine zero


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> where's the best place to buy keycaps with the translucent lettering so that the led's show through. I would like to change some of the colors of the caps on my shine zero


I like these. Double shot POM + translucent PBT.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1003

The finish of the lettering isn't great, but the overall quality of the keycaps are nice.


----------



## twelvie

My Shine Zero with blue switches just came in today, I'm a typist for my job and have been using a shoddy Logitech keyboard the whole time, can't believe I didn't get one of these earlier!

The improvement on speed and actual enjoyability of typing is so huge, I genuinely think this keyboard will make my life better haha.


----------



## ds84

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/holyoops-aluminum-keycaps

Anyone knows if this is a good price? Was thinking of getting the 4th angel which is compatible with backlit, though i cant see whr the holes are.


----------



## dgershko

I got a shine 3 in Japan as there are no ducky keyboards where I live.
It has some weird buttons like kana and weird circles on both sides of the spacebar. Can I rebind these to do something useful?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgershko*
> 
> I got a shine 3 in Japan as there are no ducky keyboards where I live.
> It has some weird buttons like kana and weird circles on both sides of the spacebar. Can I rebind these to do something useful?


From what I understand, you can remap them, but I couldn't find out how in the user manual. You may consider using a software macro program to do it.


----------



## Yungbenny911

So after about a year's use, these keyboards just start having failing keys? I'm really disappointed, and everyone recommended the Ducky Shine 2 because of it's "build quality". I mean out of all keys, it had to be number 4/$ symbol that i use all the time.

Has anyone tried an RMA?

This is so annoying, even my stupid Sidewinder keyboard is fully functional after 3 years.


----------



## Yungbenny911

UPDATE/Rant:









I Smashed that keyboard, and i've never been so angry to do such a thing to ANY device at all. The left shift key just suddenly became un-responsive, and i tried connecting it to my laptop also, but no signal from those keys. Took the keyboard apart and tried applying little pressure on the shift key solder points, and hey! it only works with pressure behind it (-_-)". I am the type of person that babies his stuff, i hate dust, or any form of liquids near my PC, so it definitely wasn't anything i did. Having dead keys on your Keyboard is like being able to sing, but you can't talk.

I must say i derived great pleasure from destroying that keyboard







. I'll be on the lookout for anything without Ducky on it, I can't believe i paid 150$ for trash, and just right after it passes it's warranty period, it becomes faulty.


----------



## dgershko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> From what I understand, you can remap them, but I couldn't find out how in the user manual. You may consider using a software macro program to do it.


Can you reccomend a program like that?


----------



## Horsemen

Im waiting to join. But i cant seam to find this duck.
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=837


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgershko*
> 
> Can you reccomend a program like that?


I don't have any experience with third party remapping programs, the only keyboard I've remapped on is my Cherry G80 and Cherry provides software with it since it is hardware programmable. I've heard a lot of people say AutoHotKey is great though.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemen*
> 
> Im waiting to join. But i cant seam to find this duck.
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=837


My first Ducky Shine k-board was a White Shine 2 with pink keycaps, white LEDs, Cherry MX Brown and Nordic layout.

The board is still workin.


----------



## ds84

My first Mech KB.... Hope its a good choice.. Ducky Shine 3 TKL DK9087 Brown Switchs White LED.. I might get some blue o-rings to try out the difference.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> UPDATE/Rant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Smashed that keyboard, and i've never been so angry to do such a thing to ANY device at all. The left shift key just suddenly became un-responsive, and i tried connecting it to my laptop also, but no signal from those keys. Took the keyboard apart and tried applying little pressure on the shift key solder points, and hey! it only works with pressure behind it (-_-)". I am the type of person that babies his stuff, i hate dust, or any form of liquids near my PC, so it definitely wasn't anything i did. Having dead keys on your Keyboard is like being able to sing, but you can't talk.
> 
> I must say i derived great pleasure from destroying that keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll be on the lookout for anything without Ducky on it, I can't believe i paid 150$ for trash, and just right after it passes it's warranty period, it becomes faulty.


idk if it's too late or not for you but I contacted Ducky directly about my Q button LED dying and they referred me to www.mechanicalkeyboards.com as their US rma repair center. I emailed them and I have to send it in for repairs....







I am still surprised about the issue, I have only had this board since June. I have been dragging my feet on sending it in.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> idk if it's too late or not for you but I contacted Ducky directly about my Q button LED dying and they referred me to www.mechanicalkeyboards.com as their US rma repair center. I emailed them and I have to send it in for repairs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still surprised about the issue, I have only had this board since June. I have been dragging my feet on sending it in.


It's too late, the keyboard is long dead







... My warranty already expired so they can't do anything about it unless i pay them the fix it. I'll just find a better one later down the road, right now i'm okay with my rubber dome keyboard lol.

If they fix the shift key and 4 key, lord knows which other one would stop working in future, then i'll have to go through the same process? Naa... I'll pass.


----------



## Gregaroon

Hey! Will update member list and add new Ducky Shine 4 lineup as soon as I have a chance! I have been super busy lately, so thanks for the patience!
Click clack away my friends,
Gregaroon


----------



## Gregaroon

New lighting mode for the Shine 3! Raindrop mode!
This is from Ducky's Facebook:

Shine 3 firmware with Raindrop mode lighting effect is here!
最新Shine 3韌體加入了雨滴模式,趕快來下載更新喔!

US ANSI Version V1.1.9: http://goo.gl/BwmzeQ

01. New: Raindrop Mode
02. New: 6-Key Rollover Mode. Press and Hold Fn + S for 3 seconds to activate, and Fn + N to return to the normal NKRO mode. This mode is added for compatibility with KVM as well as other hardwares.
03. Fixed: Eliminated minor flickering of NumLk and ScrLk in Reactive Mode under certain conditions.
Note: Shine 3's firmware cannot be upgraded in KVM mode. Please Press and hold Fn + N to return to the NKRO mode to update the firmware.

01. 新增背光模式： 雨滴模式
02. 新增6-Key Rollover模式.Fn+S按住3秒打開6KRO模式,Fn+N按住3秒切回預設NKRO模式.若將鍵盤接上特殊器材(如KVM)等裝置，建議切換成6-Key Rollover達到最高支援性。
03. 修正: 在單點亮模式下按下按鍵，NumLk 與 ScrLk 指示燈可能會有閃爍的情形。
註:只有在N-Key Rollover模式（預設模式）下才能更新韌體。請按Fn+N按住3秒切回NKRO模式，再進行韌體更新。


----------



## Gregaroon

New lighting mode for the Shine 3! Raindrop mode!
This is from Ducky's Facebook:

Shine 3 firmware with Raindrop mode lighting effect is here!
最新Shine 3韌體加入了雨滴模式,趕快來下載更新喔!

US ANSI Version V1.1.9: http://goo.gl/BwmzeQ

01. New: Raindrop Mode
02. New: 6-Key Rollover Mode. Press and Hold Fn + S for 3 seconds to activate, and Fn + N to return to the normal NKRO mode. This mode is added for compatibility with KVM as well as other hardwares.
03. Fixed: Eliminated minor flickering of NumLk and ScrLk in Reactive Mode under certain conditions.
Note: Shine 3's firmware cannot be upgraded in KVM mode. Please Press and hold Fn + N to return to the NKRO mode to update the firmware.

01. 新增背光模式： 雨滴模式
02. 新增6-Key Rollover模式.Fn+S按住3秒打開6KRO模式,Fn+N按住3秒切回預設NKRO模式.若將鍵盤接上特殊器材(如KVM)等裝置，建議切換成6-Key Rollover達到最高支援性。
03. 修正: 在單點亮模式下按下按鍵，NumLk 與 ScrLk 指示燈可能會有閃爍的情形。
註:只有在N-Key Rollover模式（預設模式）下才能更新韌體。請按Fn+N按住3秒切回NKRO模式，再進行韌體更新。


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

So, how do we update the Shine 3's firmware? Are there firmware updates for other models too? Is it the same steps for all Ducky's?

Any chance we could have links to firmware updates and instructions how to install them in the OP?


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how do we update the Shine 3's firmware? Are there firmware updates for other models too? Is it the same steps for all Ducky's?
> 
> Any chance we could have links to firmware updates and instructions how to install them in the OP?


Sure! I actually made a video about this, will put it in the OP. Link will also be added as well. Seems like the new update is ANSI for now.


----------



## Kimir

ANSI only indeed, other version are coming soon, said ducky on their FB page.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Does anybody know how to make the spacebar all one colour whilst in rotation mode? I don't like the middle colour being different to the outer led's. Thanks.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> Does anybody know how to make the spacebar all one colour whilst in rotation mode? I don't like the middle colour being different to the outer led's. Thanks.


Assuming you mean the Ducky Shine 3, press _Fn + Esc_ to reset the spacebar LEDs, then use _Fn + Ins_ to increase the red, _Fn + Home_ to increase the green or _Fn + PgUp_ to increase the blue.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Assuming you mean the Ducky Shine 3, press _Fn + Esc_ to reset the spacebar LEDs, then use _Fn + Ins_ to increase the red, _Fn + Home_ to increase the green or _Fn + PgUp_ to increase the blue.


Thanks for the suggestion, although it isn't the solution i'm looking for, It's my fault, I don't think I explained myself too well.

Here's an example. Look at the pic below, I would like the colour in the white box the same as the outer colours, whilst the colours are in demo mode (Fn + 0)

Instead of Green Blue Green, Red Blue Red, Pink Blue Pink

I would rather Green Green Green, Red Red Red, Pink Pink Pink.

Cheers.


----------



## xbox360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> ANSI only indeed, other version are coming soon, said ducky on their FB page.


Found the EU version update early by changing the file name.

EU ISO Version V3.1.3:
http://duckychannel.net/download/shine-3-firmware/shine3_dk9008_eu_v313.exe


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, although it isn't the solution i'm looking for, It's my fault, I don't think I explained myself too well.
> 
> Here's an example. Look at the pic below, I would like the colour in the white box the same as the outer colours, whilst the colours are in demo mode (Fn + 0)
> 
> Instead of Green Blue Green, Red Blue Red, Pink Blue Pink
> 
> I would rather Green Green Green, Red Red Red, Pink Pink Pink.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't believe the middle LED is adjustable like the other two, it's the same kind of single-colour LED as the rest of the board.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I don't believe the middle LED is adjustable like the other two, it's the same kind of single-colour LED as the rest of the board.


That is correct. You can, however, turn the middle LED off if you don't want it.


----------



## VeerK

Does anyone have any experience with the Ducky wrist rest? I have the Shine Zero Brown and Blue LED and I noticed my fingers and knuckles start to ache after a while gaming. I'm sure there is something wrong with how I place my hand, will a wrist rest help and does the Ducky one look nice enough to use for aesthetics matching + comfort?

Thanks


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> That is correct. You can, however, turn the middle LED off if you don't want it.


Would you please explain how, thanks!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> Would you please explain how, thanks!


On my DS3, you press Fn + Spacebar if I recall correctly (currently AFK until Sunday).


----------



## Paradigm84

Fn + Spacebar turns off the left and right LEDs, not the center one.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

You can just press Fn + F10 and hold until all the lights are off including the single LED on the spacebar

Here's the instruction booklet:





EDIT: I want the raindrop mode... too bad I have to wait for the TKL version firmware for it!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Fn + Spacebar turns off the left and right LEDs, not the center one.


Okay then I believe you have to set a custom profile using REC1 or REC2, press Fn + REC1 and then the spacebar to turn off the center LED.


----------



## digidrew

Hey guys, I want to join the club! I want to get a ducky DK2108S OMG edition keyboard. This one http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=13912 But I'm not sure what the hybrid switches are?I want to get brown switches. Btw has anyone ever bought from herogate.com?I see they also sell it. Thanks duckys I really wanna get the keyboard but it want it to be brown switch


----------



## ChampN252

So I've been looking at a mechanical gaming keyboard and wanted to stick with corsair to stick with the rest of my setup, but that would be silly. I'm really eye balling the Ducky. How are you guys liking the shine 3? I like the way Razer switches feel and sound and I heard they were knock blue switches. Can I get something like that with a DUcky?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> So I've been looking at a mechanical gaming keyboard and wanted to stick with corsair to stick with the rest of my setup, but that would be silly. I'm really eye balling the Ducky. How are you guys liking the shine 3? I like the way Razer switches feel and sound and I heard they were knock blue switches. Can I get something like that with a DUcky?


I have a DS3 with Blue switches, I love it.


----------



## ChampN252

That's great. That's what I'm really looking at. Is there a preffered place to purchase?


----------



## digidrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> That's great. That's what I'm really looking at. Is there a preffered place to purchase?


Yeah mechanical-keyboards.com if your in the morning US scroll to first page


----------



## TTheuns

I would like to sign up!
Shine 3 TKL, white LEDs and blue switches


----------



## Gregaroon

Hey everyone! Oh look! The Ducky Shine 4! And the Year of the Horse Edition Keyboard!

From Ducky's Facebook:

● Model: DKSH1408SD
● Interface: USB 2.0
● Switches: Cherry MX Black / Blue / Brown / Red
(Cherry MX 黑軸、青軸、茶軸、紅軸)
● Laser etched UV-coated keycaps
( UV圖層保護的雷射雕刻鍵帽 )
● LED Color: Dual Color LEDs (Blue / Red)
(LED燈為紅藍燈，屬於雙色LED燈)
● US-ANSI / ISO / JP layout (美規 / 歐規 / 日規配置)
● USB Repeat Acceleration (USB 字元加速)
● USB N-Key Rollover (USB全鍵輸出)
● 100% Full Backlight Mode, Breathing Mode, Color Cycling Mode, Wave Mode, Snake Marquee Mode, Raindrop Mode, Reactive Mode, Reactive Mode Advanced, Ripple Mode、Aurora Mode
(全區背光模式、呼吸燈模式、循環變色模式、波浪模式、蛇形跑馬燈模式、雨滴模式、單點亮模式、單點亮進階模式、漣漪模式、極光模式)
● User LED Zone Customization Mode (2 sets of memory)
(2組記憶區域背光功能)
● 460x154x34mm
● 1200g
● Made in Taiwan

Pictures from Ducky's Facebook:






Ducky Year of the Horse Edition:

From Ducky's Facebook:

● Ducky Year of the Horse Edition
● Model: DKMI1461SD
● Interface: USB 2.0
● Report Rate: 1000Hz
● PCB: Dual layer PCB (雙層板PCB設計)
● Silver colored CNC aluminum case (銀色CNC製程鋁合金上下蓋)
● Switches: Cherry MX Black / Blue / Brown / Red / Clear(White) / White(Milk) / Green / Grey, availability of specific switches may depend on the region and layout.
(Cherry MX 黑軸、青軸、茶軸、紅軸、白軸、奶軸、綠軸、灰軸)
● Laser etched UV-coated keycaps
( UV圖層保護的雷射雕刻鍵帽 )
● LED Color: Dual Color LEDs (Blue / Red)
(LED燈為紅藍燈，屬於雙色LED燈)
● US-ANSI / EU ISO / JP JIS layout (美規 / 歐規 / 日規配置)
● USB N-Key Rollover (USB全鍵輸出)
● 100% Full Backlight Mode, Reactive Mode, Reactive Mode Advanced, Raindrop Mode, Wave Mode, Color Cycling Mode
(全區背光模式、單點亮模式、單點亮進階模式、雨滴模式、波浪模式、循環變色模式)
● User LED Zone Customization Mode (2 sets of memory)
(2組記憶區域背光功能)
● Ducky Advisor: an innovative way to integrate backlighting as a display for setting up the keyboard.
(Ducky Advisor:順著Ducky背光鍵盤的按鍵，引導使用者儲存設定的設計過程。)
● 306 x 130 x 37 (mm)
● 1140g
● Made in Taiwan

Pictures from Ducky's Facebook:


----------



## Paradigm84

Good to see MX Clears are making a comeback, surprised to see MX Greys included though, I wonder which one specifically they will include.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Good to see MX Clears are making a comeback, surprised to see MX Greys included though, I wonder which one specifically they will include.


I wonder if those are going to be limited runs...


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd imagine the MX Grey boards will be due to their rarity, but MX Clears seem to be easier to find nowadays, so they might be available in larger numbers.


----------



## veloceracing

Are they the tactile grays or the linear dark grays?

Please be clicky.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd be surprised if they were clicky greys, I'm not sure why they'd need a clicky switch even heavier than MX Greens, I can't imagine there would be a large market for them.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd be surprised if they were clicky greys, I'm not sure why they'd need a clicky switch even heavier than MX Greens, I can't imagine there would be a large market for them.


Can you even find clicky grays anywhere except direct from Cherry?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Can you even find clicky grays anywhere except direct from Cherry?


Not that I know of, there could be places I'm forgetting or don't know of though.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I don't believe the middle LED is adjustable like the other two, it's the same kind of single-colour LED as the rest of the board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Ducky wrist rest? I have the Shine Zero Brown and Blue LED and I noticed my fingers and knuckles start to ache after a while gaming. I'm sure there is something wrong with how I place my hand, will a wrist rest help and does the Ducky one look nice enough to use for aesthetics matching + comfort?
> 
> Thanks


St
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Okay then I believe you have to set a custom profile using REC1 or REC2, press Fn + REC1 and then the spacebar to turn off the center LED.


Thanks that worked. For some reason in Rec1 mode I can't get PrtSc button to light up, all others are customizable. as in i can turn each keys light off and on.


----------



## Blaise170

You cannot customize the REC LED.


----------



## Mazino

is there any TKL ver of the shine 4? or just mini and regular size?;/


----------



## TTheuns

I bought a Ducky Shine 3 a couple of days ago, and plugged it in for the first time 10mins ago. Now I noticed this:
-F1 and F5 are always illuminated. No matter wich mode it is in.
-F2, F3, F4, F6, F7, F8, Caps Lock and Scroll Lock won't light up in any mode.
-Reactive mode doesn't work at all.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I bought a Ducky Shine 3 a couple of days ago, and plugged it in for the first time 10mins ago. Now I noticed this:
> -F1 and F5 are always illuminated. No matter wich mode it is in.
> -F2, F3, F4, F6, F7, F8, Caps Lock and Scroll Lock won't light up in any mode.
> -Reactive mode doesn't work at all.


First, try and press Fn + F9, then press Fn + F1 (resets repeat delay to dfault) and Fn + F5 (resets repeat rate)!

If that doesn't work... make sure the dip switches behind the keyboard are all on the "off" position, then press the left windows key + right windows key for 3 seconds and this should reset everything to default.


----------



## Kaze105

I just got the Ducky 3 that was opened box. I also have a problem with lighting. The following keys seem to not turn on the LED no matter what the mode is:

"A, F. 0, 4, /, FN, Arrowup". I wonder if its just faulty or if there is a settings I need to change. I did reset it a few times.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaze105*
> 
> I just got the Ducky 3 that was opened box. I also have a problem with lighting. The following keys seem to not turn on the LED no matter what the mode is:
> 
> "A, F. 0, 4, /, FN, Arrowup". I wonder if its just faulty or if there is a settings I need to change. I did reset it a few times.


Try updating the firmware, the link is in the op. If the problem persists, contact Ducky.


----------



## Kaze105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Try updating the firmware, the link is in the op. If the problem persists, contact Ducky.


Guess ill have to contact ducky from their website. Updated to newest, but no change.


----------



## digidrew

Hey guys I wanna get the omg keyboard cherry mx blue/ red will the main keys be cherry red mx? Here's the one I'm buying. http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=13912


----------



## bobsaget

I asked a few weeks ago about availability of custom keycaps in my country, and realized today that one of the online hw retailers in France is actually selling some very nice keycap sets.. I need them ALL









http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00175021.html
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00175020.html
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00175022.html
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00175019.html
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00175023.html


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I asked a few weeks ago about availability of custom keycaps in my country, and realized today that one of the online hw retailers in France is actually selling some very nice keycap sets.. I need them ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00175021.html
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00175020.html
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00175022.html
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00175019.html
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00175023.html


If only they had the purple one, I want those.


----------



## bobsaget

Problem is the layout on my ducky zero shine is different from the keycap sets they are selling since I bought my keyboard in shanghai


----------



## Kimir

I have the ISO FR shine 3 so it's good for me. If you have a qwerty ANSI, you can find those everywhere, internationally.
I haven't seen any french shop selling keycap other than LDLC, I know buying oversea isn't really an option, the shipping cost might end up higher than the keycap set itself, outch. :s


----------



## bobsaget

I know I can find qwerty ANSI keycap sets but as you said the shipping costs are way too high


----------



## only1love

I'm trying to get my hands on a Ducky Shine 3 with magenta LEDs (got a black and magenta build!) and Cherry MX blues, but I can't find this kb ANYWHERE. I saw blacks and browns on Ebay for $200 and brown on NCIX for $150 shipped. I might binge on the latter - any reviews on browns? I know the basics about switches, but didn't know if there was anything Ducky Shine 3-specific.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *only1love*
> 
> I'm trying to get my hands on a Ducky Shine 3 with magenta LEDs (got a black and magenta build!) and Cherry MX blues, but I can't find this kb ANYWHERE. I saw blacks and browns on Ebay for $200 and brown on NCIX for $150 shipped. I might binge on the latter - any reviews on browns? I know the basics about switches, but didn't know if there was anything Ducky Shine 3-specific.


I am currently selling my DS3 with Blue switches. It has a white LED, but you can get magenta LED covers for like $10 (I have some, but not enough for the entire board).


----------



## seville57

I want to join.

The k-board is a US Ducky Shine 3 with Cherry MX Red and white LED:s.





The keycaps "Q" to "?" and Up, Down + Left and Right arrow keycaps are from this set: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-37-keys-IKBC-Colorful-Rainbow-ABS-Mechanical-Keycap-For-Cherry-Keycool-NOPPOO-PLU-HPE/1994042439.html

The rest of the rainbow keycaps (PBT) are from this set: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wholesale-PBT-Rainbow-Keycaps-for-108-keys-Mechanical-Keyboards-With-Cherry-Switches-as-FILCO-DUCKY-NOPPOO/2039730177.html

The 2 "A" (Amiga) keycaps are from WASD.

The USB Cable are a 550 paracord "Miami" sleeve made by Pexon.


----------



## mksteez

How are the Ducky 3 Shine compare to a Filco Majestouch? I currently have a Majestouch 2 Ninja and want something thats backlit.

How reliable are the LED?


----------



## Falkentyne

The LED's last forever.
Haven't seen one go out on either of my Shine 3's.
That said, Blue led with brown MX is still $149 on mechkeyboards.com

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=497

But I think people should look at the shine 4's now.


----------



## mitavreb

I guess I can join the club









First mech board. I have the budget friendly Ducky Zero DK2087 TKL Brown Switch. Can't afford a keyboard with led lighting and I guess I really opted to buy one without leds since I read quite a few of the Ducky Shine 3 leds dying out too fast.

I wasn't expecting the brown switches' feedback to be too subtle. The bump is barely noticeable, almost linear since I bottom out on the keys. I think if I'm going to buy another mech board I would choose Cherry MX Clears.


----------



## Elyminator

this is my shine zero with browns and blue led's I painted the top plate gray (in case you couldn't tell) looks pretty sweet to me though I'm thinking I may need to go a shade darker. I settled for the can I used as the store didn't have what I really wanted so maybe I ought to go find what I really want. Essentially I want to match the color of the WASD keys this shade doesn't really match in the light... Still looks good though


----------



## TTheuns

I absolutel
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Image!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my shine zero with browns and blue led's I painted the top plate gray (in case you couldn't tell) looks pretty sweet to me though I'm thinking I may need to go a shade darker. I settled for the can I used as the store didn't have what I really wanted so maybe I ought to go find what I really want. Essentially I want to match the color of the WASD keys this shade doesn't really match in the light... Still looks good though


Looks very cool, I don't know the rest of your setup, but if you can take those two different shades of grey (2 not 50) to the rest of your set up it would look really sleek as well.

Can't wait for the warranty to expire on my Shine 3, then I'll start painting it. Untill then: harmless vinyl wrap


----------



## Elyminator

Alas the rest of my rig is all over the place as far as colors. Blue led keyboard razer mouse with green leds and red and black rig. I am thinking about taking apart the mouse and changing the led's out for red ones. and gray could certainly be added into the sleeving on my rig. Honestly I saw someone paint their ducky white and it looked awesome so I thought why not for an easy little something that took almost no effort to pull off


----------



## alekasas

Hi guys! Nice to meet ya! I am from Greece and i am about to join the club. I order a Ducky Shine 3 with Blue Switch and Green Led. I am waiting to get it at next monday.

I am comming from Razer chroma, i took it and in a week after the keys started to not work. And exept that, they Kailh Switch are soooooo bad.

So cause i never had a Ducky Shine 3, are those keyboard so good and durable-reliable as i reading everywhere?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alekasas*
> 
> Hi guys! Nice to meet ya! I am from Greece and i am about to join the club. I order a Ducky Shine 3 with Blue Switch and Green Led. I am waiting to get it at next monday.
> 
> I am comming from Razer chroma, i took it and in a week after the keys started to not work. And exept that, they Kailh Switch are soooooo bad.
> 
> So cause i never had a Ducky Shine 3, are those keyboard so good and durable-reliable as i reading everywhere?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi.

Yes, they are.

My two Ducky Shine 2 (ISO layout) k-boards are still workin.

I also have some Ducky Shine 3 k-boards and no problems yet.
.

Two of my latest Ducky Shine 3 k-boards.

The black board is a US (ANSI layout) Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Red with white LED:s and rainbow keycaps sets.

The yellow board is a Nordic (ISO layout) Ducky Shine 3 YYY TKL with Cherry MX Blue.

The two USB cables are made and sleeved by Pexon.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Yes, they are.
> 
> My two Ducky Shine 2 (ISO layout) k-boards are still workin.
> 
> I also have some Ducky Shine 3 k-boards and no problems yet.
> .
> 
> Two of my latest Ducky Shine 3 k-boards.
> 
> The black board is a US (ANSI layout) Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Red with white LED:s and rainbow keycaps sets.
> 
> The yellow board is a Nordic (ISO layout) Ducky Shine 3 YYY TKL with Cherry MX Blue.
> 
> The two USB cables are made and sleeved by Pexon.


Yeah, if you could not make me want to spend a lot more money on keyboards that'd be great.

Are those rainbow keycaps the ones sold on Massdrop a while ago?


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Yeah, if you could not make me want to spend a lot more money on keyboards that'd be great.
> 
> Are those rainbow keycaps the ones sold on Massdrop a while ago?


No, the keycaps are from two 2 keycaps sets (one set are ABS, the keycaps "Q to ?" + "Up and Down and Right +Left arrow" keycaps and the rest of the keycaps are PBT) from AliExpress.

You find the links, if you go to page 127.

I did order 2 sets from Massdrop, but I have not got them yet.

Edit: The 2 "A" (Amiga) keycaps are from WASD.


----------



## b0z0

Jusr received my ducky shine 3 tkl.


----------



## kamil234

Heres my DS3 with rainbow keycaps


----------



## Native89

Hope to join the Ducky Club soon.

Was in the market for my first mechanical keyboard and knew I wanted a Ducky after the first review I saw of one.
At first I was set on getting a Shine 3, but took notice of the Legend model which seemed like an aluminum Shine 3.
Not much reviews on that model, though considering they are around the same price I decided to bite.

I now have a Legend in Black with White LED's and Red switches en route. Can't wait.
Will probably take some pics when I do get it.


----------



## Mych

Hey, Ducky owners! Do the new Mini, YYY TKL or Shine 3 TKL work via PS/2 (passive adapter)? Any other similar small size options? Would prefer Ducky since I got keycaps etc. from previous purchaces.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I haven't run across a passive adaptor that works with my Shine 3 TKL yet!


----------



## cephelix

Hey there guys, reading through posts on this thread has re-given me the itch for a new keyboard. I had a few models/brands shorlisted as candidates, namely the Corsair K70 RGB, Ducky(no specific model) and the Filco Majestouch 2.

After reading more, and scouring the net for information, lo and behold, the local computer place was having a promotion on the Ducky models, namely the Zero Zone, Shine 3 and Premiere. I decided to purchase the Ducky Premiere(Cream Cheese and Green, there were out of the Blue and Grey). Wasn't love at first sight with the colour tones but typing in the dark now, I've grown to love it. The lighter coloured keys really pick up the glow from the monitor really well, allowing me to see the keys if I keep mistyping. Also, the shop owner gave me a discount should I ever want to purchase the blue/grey keyset.

Typing on this thing is a pleasure!! Definitely requires getting used to but I'm making less mistakes and typing feels more natural than on my previous mechanical keyboard.Well, enough with the words, on to the pictures!



Pretty pretty box!!



Contents, pretty standard, no need for explanation, you guys know what's included



Trying out swapping the WASD keys to the included red ones. Yay or Nay?



Cherry MX Browns. Was undecided between this and the Reds but after playing with the different switches in the store, I decided the brown were more my style. Coming from Blues, I would say, the Browns are alot more silent. no clicks at all and clacks are hardly noticeable. At this point, I'm wondering if the O-rings are even necessary. What do you guys think? Looking at the thicker O-rings right now.



And this is the keyboard I'll be replacing. The Razer Blackwidow Ultimate. It has served me well but even after owning it for some time, I still keep accidentally pressing the macro keys on the left. If you squint real hard, you'll see the K key led has died. I don't know whether it's because of the led or the circuitry. The keyboard is still fully functional, but the dead led irritated me to no end. That and I needed a flimsy excuse to get another keyboard







. Dead LEDs were also the reason I got the Premiere. Wanted something simple, with less bits that could malfunction. No driver to install(looking at you Razer Synapse 2.0).Something functional, and this is definitely functional, no frills. Now I can take the Blackwidow apart and modify it, without fear of actually breaking it.



And this is my submission for proof of ownership. Can I join the club now?

Keyboard Model: Ducky Premiere, Green and Cream Cheese
Key Cap: PBT, Dye sublimated legends.
Switch: Cherry MX Brown
Anything else I'm missing?

I do have a few questions though. Is there anywhere, from aliexpress if possible(free shipping to Singapore) where I can find different coloured PBT keycaps? The original Ducky PBTs are kind of expensive. Also, is there any way for me to assign the email button to a specific address? Currently, when I press it, it just launches google chrome. Oh, another thing, when ordering a whole keycap set, what should I be looking for in terms of similarity to the orginal set(should it be OEM or cherry keycap sets)? One last thing, any wrist rests to recommend?

All in all, the keyboard feels really solid, more so than the Blackwidow. I think that's due to the lack of a lip below the spacebar, which flexes of course. The Premiere really does feel premium, at a very reasonable price. Very satisfied with my birthday/christmas present









Kind Regards,
Ali


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Hey there guys, reading through posts on this thread has re-given me the itch for a new keyboard. I had a few models/brands shorlisted as candidates, namely the Corsair K70 RGB, Ducky(no specific model) and the Filco Majestouch 2.
> 
> After reading more, and scouring the net for information, lo and behold, the local computer place was having a promotion on the Ducky models, namely the Zero Zone, Shine 3 and Premiere. I decided to purchase the Ducky Premiere(Cream Cheese and Green, there were out of the Blue and Grey). Wasn't love at first sight with the colour tones but typing in the dark now, I've grown to love it. The lighter coloured keys really pick up the glow from the monitor really well, allowing me to see the keys if I keep mistyping. Also, the shop owner gave me a discount should I ever want to purchase the blue/grey keyset.
> 
> Typing on this thing is a pleasure!! Definitely requires getting used to but I'm making less mistakes and typing feels more natural than on my previous mechanical keyboard.Well, enough with the words, on to the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty pretty box!!
> 
> 
> 
> Contents, pretty standard, no need for explanation, you guys know what's included
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out swapping the WASD keys to the included red ones. Yay or Nay?
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry MX Browns. Was undecided between this and the Reds but after playing with the different switches in the store, I decided the brown were more my style. Coming from Blues, I would say, the Browns are alot more silent. no clicks at all and clacks are hardly noticeable. At this point, I'm wondering if the O-rings are even necessary. What do you guys think? Looking at the thicker O-rings right now.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the keyboard I'll be replacing. The Razer Blackwidow Ultimate. It has served me well but even after owning it for some time, I still keep accidentally pressing the macro keys on the left. If you squint real hard, you'll see the K key led has died. I don't know whether it's because of the led or the circuitry. The keyboard is still fully functional, but the dead led irritated me to no end. That and I needed a flimsy excuse to get another keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Dead LEDs were also the reason I got the Premiere. Wanted something simple, with less bits that could malfunction. No driver to install(looking at you Razer Synapse 2.0).Something functional, and this is definitely functional, no frills. Now I can take the Blackwidow apart and modify it, without fear of actually breaking it.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my submission for proof of ownership. Can I join the club now?
> 
> Keyboard Model: Ducky Premiere, Green and Cream Cheese
> Key Cap: PBT, Dye sublimated legends.
> Switch: Cherry MX Brown
> Anything else I'm missing?
> 
> I do have a few questions though. Is there anywhere, from aliexpress if possible(free shipping to Singapore) where I can find different coloured PBT keycaps? The original Ducky PBTs are kind of expensive. Also, is there any way for me to assign the email button to a specific address? Currently, when I press it, it just launches google chrome. Oh, another thing, when ordering a whole keycap set, what should I be looking for in terms of similarity to the orginal set(should it be OEM or cherry keycap sets)? One last thing, any wrist rests to recommend?
> 
> All in all, the keyboard feels really solid, more so than the Blackwidow. I think that's due to the lack of a lip below the spacebar, which flexes of course. The Premiere really does feel premium, at a very reasonable price. Very satisfied with my birthday/christmas present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Ali


I bought that keycaps set for my Ducky Shine 3 some time ago: http://www.inet.se/produkt/6607039/ducky-thick-pbt-109-keycap-set-blue-darkgrey-nordic-engraved

and can tell that the grey keycaps don't let the light shine through (don't even glows) and the blue keycaps glows a bit.

I got this keycaps sets from Aliexpress: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wholesale-PBT-Keycaps-Rainbow-Keycaps-for-104-keys-Mechanical-Keyboards-With-Cherry-Switches-as-FILCO-DUCKY/2039740999.html +

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-37-keys-IKBC-Colorful-Rainbow-ABS-Mechanical-Keycap-For-Cherry-Keycool-NOPPOO-PLU-HPE/1994042439.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=pbt+keycap&initiative_id=RS_20141124110814





The yellow k-board is a Nordic (ISO layout) Ducky Shine 3 YYY TKL with Cherry MX Blue and yellow LED:s.

The another k-board is a US (ANSI layout) Ducky Shine 3 with white LED:s and Cherry MX Red.


----------



## cephelix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> I bought that keycaps set for my Ducky Shine 3 some time ago: http://www.inet.se/produkt/6607039/ducky-thick-pbt-109-keycap-set-blue-darkgrey-nordic-engraved
> 
> and can tell that the grey keycaps don't let the light shine through (don't even glows) and the blue keycaps glows a bit.
> 
> I got this keycaps sets from Aliexpress: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wholesale-PBT-Keycaps-Rainbow-Keycaps-for-104-keys-Mechanical-Keyboards-With-Cherry-Switches-as-FILCO-DUCKY/2039740999.html +
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-37-keys-IKBC-Colorful-Rainbow-ABS-Mechanical-Keycap-For-Cherry-Keycool-NOPPOO-PLU-HPE/1994042439.html
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=pbt+keycap&initiative_id=RS_20141124110814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow k-board is a Nordic (ISO layout) Ducky Shine 3 YYY TKL with Cherry MX Blue and yellow LED:s.
> 
> The another k-board is a US (ANSI layout) Ducky Shine 3 with white LED:s and Cherry MX Red.






Interesting, the Ducky keycap set is the same price in Kr and in SGD.....
For the ali express ones, mainly all I could find are the rainbow keycap sets.....looking for single coloured ones though


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> 
> Interesting, the Ducky keycap set is the same price in Kr and in SGD.....
> For the ali express ones, mainly all I could find are the rainbow keycap sets.....looking for single coloured ones though


Sorry for that.

Not in Singapore but you can take a look here: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-set.html


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> Sorry for that.
> 
> Not in Singapore but you can take a look here: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-set.html


been looking at that site....very tempted to order from them actually...but i have to save money....









do you happen to know how to use Autohotkeys? cannot seem to get a grasp of the coding bit


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> been looking at that site....very tempted to order from them actually...but i have to save money....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you happen to know how to use Autohotkeys? cannot seem to get a grasp of the coding bit


I'm sorry, no I don't.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> I'm sorry, no I don't.


awww...no wories then, guess i'll have to learn it myself


----------



## fantasie

omgomgomg im gonna get a ducky legend tomorrow!
goodbye Sidewinder x4.
hypehypehype
im gonna get to join the ducky club!
xD
im so excited wooooohooooo! weeeeeee!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fantasie*
> 
> omgomgomg im gonna get a ducky legend tomorrow!
> goodbye Sidewinder x4.
> hypehypehype
> im gonna get to join the ducky club!
> xD
> im so excited wooooohooooo! weeeeeee!


Good to see you're so excited......do post pictures.....


----------



## fantasie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Good to see you're so excited......do post pictures.....


TADA! my brand new DUCKY LEGEND! Cherry MX Reds!

Ducky Legend isn't in the list of models for this club  am i the first one to get it?!





Just finished testing it! omg it feels so good! the keys, the jet black brushed aluminum body SO SEXY AND ALL THE LIGHT MODES + EXPLOSION MODE AAAAAAAAAH









im so happppppyyy! \ ^_^ /

i have more pictures, i should do a product review.

Please add me to the ducky club! xD


----------



## cephelix

looks great! and a braided cable eh? so jelly.....
are the LEDs bright?looks very bright from the pictures.
How much did it cost you if you don't mind me asking(also if it's not against forum rules)?
A review! A review!

I've been waiting for a week now to join the club but there's been no notification as yet


----------



## fantasie

hehe, yeah they are pretty bright. I used the highest brightness setting for the pictures. They are still noticeably bright during the daytime too or if you have the lights on in your room. There are 7 brightness levels (includes off).

I don't know if it's against the rules, but I don't mind telling you. Mine cost $3250 TWD which is $136.57 SGD, $104.55 USD, and £66.55 GBP
I bought it at a physical retail store. Surprisingly, it was actually $40TWD less expensive than buying it from any of the major online retailers in Taiwan (ruten/pchome/yahoo).


----------



## cephelix

that's significantly cheaper that what it's sold here for. but i suppose for you it's a local product while here, it's imported.
i do enjoy typing on my ducky...maybe i'll do a review of it on ocn....


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Just got my Ducky Year Of The Horse, this 'lil fella is really heavy....due to its full aluminium case.


----------



## cephelix

oo.that looks sleek. I prefer this horse logo compared to the one on the shine


----------



## fantasie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Just got my Ducky Year Of The Horse, this 'lil fella is really heavy....due to its full aluminium case.


wow. i didn't realize the corners on the YOTH ducky mini were so rounded until now..

yeah, gotta embrace that heaviness! that quality! it will build our muscles! maintain our gains! and then if there is an intruder it will serve quite well for self defense as a replacement for a baseball bat xD hahahahaha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> oo.that looks sleek. I prefer this horse logo compared to the one on the shine


I totally agree. The one on the shine 4 looks unaesthetic..


----------



## cephelix

buy 10 and you could do bench presses with them.









i do fancy YOTS though. anyone seen the Ox version? is there even an ox version?


----------



## killacam7478

Hey guys, I got my birthday present early this year, a Shine 3 with green LED's and black switches. My wife bought it for me because she was sick of seeing me carry my Shine Zero back and forth between work and home, haha.

My Shine Zero has brown switches, and using black after that feels very heavy and hard to press, but after a day, I'm getting used to it. From my understanding, black and brown are similar and the only difference is the amount of force needed to push down? The blacks just seem stiff. I always thought my Shine Zero was awesome and didn't know what warranted another $80 to get the Shine 3 (based on photos), but after using it for a few days, I like the feel of the keycaps a lot more, and the different LED settings are really cool. I use the Shine 3 at home but on a Mac, so can't take full advantage of the shortcut keys.


----------



## cephelix

congrats on you ducky! you're one lucky man...as for the difference between black and browns, blacks are indeed heavier than browns, requiring more force to press the keys. one point to note though is that black is a linear switch, no bump at all while browns are tactile switches. if your slowly depress a key on the brown, you feel that bump.
the shine 3 is more expensive because the LEDs are programmable, while the shine zero isn't.

if you're a light typist, then the blacks would prevent you from bottoming out and makes typing a lot quieter. Either way, enjoy your keyboard...and play around with the LED settings...


----------



## Paradigm84

You're not quite right with the switch comparison, MX Blacks are relatively heavy linear switches with no tactile bump, MX Browns are relatively light tactile switches with a small tactile bump.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You're not quite right with the switch comparison, MX Blacks are relatively heavy linear switches with no tactile bump, MX Browns are relatively light tactile switches with a small tactile bump.


isn't that what i said??maybe i'm phrasing it wrong....


----------



## Paradigm84

Sorry, I should have been specific, I was replying to killacam7478.


----------



## cephelix

ahhh,simple case of miscommunication then....at this point i'm wondering if i should do a review of my Ducky Premier just so I could type on my keyboard more...
hmm...decisions decisions


----------



## killacam7478

Hey guys, thanks for the response. So after 2 days with the MX Blacks, I decided to return it and found a site with MX Browns. The keyboard was great, but I type a lot and it just felt more comfortable for me with my Browns on my Shine Zero. So my wife was cool with me returning it for a different one.

The MX Blacks just seemed like more difficulty for me to press and reminded me of the force needed for a membrane keyboard. But to each their own. Thanks again!


----------



## cephelix

Yeah, the blacks are heavier compared to browns....at least you were able to return it for a switch that you're comfortable with


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I actually prefer heavier/stiffer switches like MX Black, Clear, White and Green, I find Brown to be too light and too mushy, Blue is tolerable to me (it's my fallback switch should the board I want doesn't come with my preferred switch types). Not being a touch typist, Red was a harrowing experience though it was great for gaming.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I actually prefer heavier/stiffer switches like MX Black, Clear, White and Green, I find Brown to be too light and too mushy, Blue is tolerable to me (it's my fallback switch should the board I want doesn't come with my preferred switch types). Not being a touch typist, Red was a harrowing experience though it was great for gaming.


This is exactly how I feel too, and it sucks. I favor MX Greens, Whites, and Clears for typing, and Blacks for gaming (but Reds are fine too, the difference doesn't feel huge to me). I play a lot of games and I type a lot. The next time I have multiple keyboards I should consider keeping two. Maybe I'll keep my Ducky Shine 2 for gaming, and get an Unicomp Ultra Classic for typing.


----------



## Gregaroon

Hey everyone! I will be updating the club list asap, I have been so busy lately, and have not had much time to do so. Expect an update soon, and keep on clacking away!


----------



## cephelix

Woohoo!!!......finally.....busy for the holidays eh?MERRY CHRISTMAS guys!


----------



## Spork13

Join me up please.
Writing this on a second hand Ducky Zero, with blues. (Photos / evidence to follow)

Have seen elsewhere several people saying "get a Ducky - but not a Zero".
Wondering why the hate? Admittedly I'm a bit of a mech. keyboard n00b, but this feels very solid and well made. Are the other Ducky's really that much better?


----------



## cephelix

should still be the same. someone said though that the zeros are made in china but the others in taiwan. no idea how true that is though.


----------



## Spork13

Cheers mate.
This one says "Made in China"...

Anyone else remember when "Made in Japan" was associated with cheap and nasty? Funny how times change...


----------



## cephelix

it was?i'll i've ever heard was if it was made in japan or germany, it'll last a lifetime....


----------



## Spork13

Going back about 40 years...


----------



## cephelix

That's too far back for me.....by about 11 years...


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Join me up please.
> Writing this on a second hand Ducky Zero, with blues. (Photos / evidence to follow)
> 
> Have seen elsewhere several people saying "get a Ducky - but not a Zero".
> Wondering why the hate? Admittedly I'm a bit of a mech. keyboard n00b, but this feels very solid and well made. Are the other Ducky's really that much better?


I've never heard that before. I'm also typing on a Ducky Shine Zero right now, and I love it. I am getting a Shine 3 in the mail (today, according to UPS) and I did use one briefly before returning it. In my opinion, the Shine 3 keycaps felt a litttle nicer, and the overall the board was a little sturdier/solid, but the Zero is by no means a low quality keyboard. It's just more simple (without all the bells and whistles of LED changes, etc, but I don't think I'll even use those features after a while). There were other small things, like the cord for the Shine 3 can be removed while the Zero, it's built in.

I would definitely be happy with your Zero, I think mine is great and I have no regrets on buying it.


----------



## Aventadoor

Does the Ducky Legends in black only have white led?
I dont think ill like white led...
Oh well... id love metal frame but I guess not..


----------



## Spork13

Very happy with the Ducky Zero.








I will upgrade, but only because I'd prefer backlit keys, and dedicated media keys and maybe some macros - but last 2 aren't absolute must haves.
I got this to try blue switches, and have decided I prefer blues to reds, for typing AND gaming. Also love the solid feel of this KB. Much better than the Corsair.
I just bought a used logitech G710+ too, so I can try browns. They are the switch I wanted initially, but it took a while to find a second hand kbd with them for the right price.
The Logitech has backlighting, dedicated media keys, and macro keys, so it might be the one I end up keeping - although I think I may end up getting a TKL for work, either blues or browns, depending how I like them.

How many keyboards is too many?
How many is enough?


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Very happy with the Ducky Zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will upgrade, but only because I'd prefer backlit keys, and dedicated media keys and maybe some macros - but last 2 aren't absolute must haves.
> I got this to try blue switches, and have decided I prefer blues to reds, for typing AND gaming. Also love the solid feel of this KB. Much better than the Corsair.
> I just bought a used logitech G710+ too, so I can try browns. They are the switch I wanted initially, but it took a while to find a second hand kbd with them for the right price.
> The Logitech has backlighting, dedicated media keys, and macro keys, so it might be the one I end up keeping - although I think I may end up getting a TKL for work, either blues or browns, depending how I like them.
> 
> How many keyboards is too many?
> How many is enough?


You can't have too many Ducky k-boards.

My Duck farm:

1 Ducky Shine 2 - White k-board with Cherry MX Brown and pink keycaps and white led:s, collctors edition (ISO/Nordic layout)

1 Ducky Shine 2 - Cherry MX Brown with green led:s (ISO/Nordic layout)

1 Ducky Shine 3 TKL YYY - Cherry MX Blue with yellow led:s (ISO/Nordic layout)

1 Ducky Shine 3 - Cherry MX Red with magenta led:s (ISO/Nordic layout)

1 Ducky Shine 3 - Cherry MX Blue with blue led:s (ISO/English layout)

1 Ducky Shine 3 - Cherry MX Red with white led:s, usin that k-board right now (ANSI/US layout)

1 Ducky Shine 3 - Cherry MX Black with red led:s (ANSI/US layout)



My YYY TKL Shine 3 (ISO/Nordic) + my US Shine 3 Cherry MX Red.



My 2 US Shine 3 k-boards.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> You can't have too many Ducky k-boards.
> 
> My Duck farm:
> 
> 1 Ducky Shine 2 - White k-board with Cherry MX Brown and pink keycaps and white led:s, collctors edition (ISO/Nordic layout)
> 
> 1 Ducky Shine 2 - Cherry MX Brown with green led:s (ISO/Nordic layout)
> 
> 1 Ducky Shine 3 TKL YYY - Cherry MX Blue with yellow led:s (ISO/Nordic layout)
> 
> 1 Ducky Shine 3 - Cherry MX Red with magenta led:s (ISO/Nordic layout)
> 
> 1 Ducky Shine 3 - Cherry MX Blue with blue led:s (ISO/English layout)
> 
> 1 Ducky Shine 3 - Cherry MX Red with white led:s, usin that k-board right now (ANSI/US layout)
> 
> 1 Ducky Shune 3 - Cherry MX Black with red led:s (ANSI/US layout)
> 
> 
> 
> My YYY TKL Shine 3 (ISO/Nordic) + my US Shine 3 Cherry MX Red.
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 US Shine 3 k-boards.


OMG your farm is totally riduckulous.









You must be breeding them somehow.









Luv it!


----------



## Oxides

I just bought a DS3 and the cord is about a foot too short for my purposes. Should I get a usb extension cable or just a longer cable (is that connector on the underside of the keyboard standard?)?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxides*
> 
> I just bought a DS3 and the cord is about a foot too short for my purposes. Should I get a usb extension cable or just a longer cable (is that connector on the underside of the keyboard standard?)?


It uses a completely standard Mini USB connector, I'd personally go for a longer cable over an extension as it's just 1 less connection point to come unplugged or damaged.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxides*
> 
> I just bought a DS3 and the cord is about a foot too short for my purposes. Should I get a usb extension cable or just a longer cable (is that connector on the underside of the keyboard standard?)?


You can send a mail to Pexonpcs, he made 4 USB cables in 7ft to mine Ducky Shine 3 k-boards.

If you order from Pexon, you need the USB A and USB Mini (in the picture).



550 Paracord "Rose" sleeve.



550 Paracord "Miami" sleeve.



Yellow USB cable for a yellow Ducky Shine 3 TKL, don't know if the sleeve is 550 Paracord (got the cable as a gift).

USB cables made and sleeved by Pexon.

Here is a list of sleevin colours: http://pexonpcs.co.uk/pages/colours


----------



## killacam7478

Random question, but for DS3 owners, did yours come with an extra spacebar? So I was given a gift of a DS3, and it came with an extra spacebar (not the snake, but the Ducky logo in the middle with these lines going out on both sides). I ended up wanting different switches, so we returned that keyboard and ordered a different Shine 3 from another website. It seemed brand new, unopened/sealed. However, this one didn't have the extra spacebar. Just wondering if that came standard or not as I was potentially going to reach back out to the vendor. Thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Random question, but for DS3 owners, did yours come with an extra spacebar? So I was given a gift of a DS3, and it came with an extra spacebar (not the snake, but the Ducky logo in the middle with these lines going out on both sides). I ended up wanting different switches, so we returned that keyboard and ordered a different Shine 3 from another website. It seemed brand new, unopened/sealed. However, this one didn't have the extra spacebar. Just wondering if that came standard or not as I was potentially going to reach back out to the vendor. Thanks!


If I remember correctly the earlier batches shipped out with just the snake spacebar, some people didn't like it, so they shipped out later batches with an extra spacebar with a different design.


----------



## Aventadoor

I'm joining this club soon!
A DS4 is on the way! Very exited


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If I remember correctly the earlier batches shipped out with just the snake spacebar, some people didn't like it, so they shipped out later batches with an extra spacebar with a different design.


Got it, thanks! I will just enjoy my snake space bar and not bug the store!


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Random question, but for DS3 owners, did yours come with an extra spacebar? So I was given a gift of a DS3, and it came with an extra spacebar (not the snake, but the Ducky logo in the middle with these lines going out on both sides). I ended up wanting different switches, so we returned that keyboard and ordered a different Shine 3 from another website. It seemed brand new, unopened/sealed. However, this one didn't have the extra spacebar. Just wondering if that came standard or not as I was potentially going to reach back out to the vendor. Thanks!


I got the extra spacebars with mine Ducky Shine 3 k-boards.

Like this one.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> I got the extra spacebars with mine Ducky Shine 3 k-boards.
> 
> Like this one.


Yup, that's the one I originally had, but my new (err..I guess I should say old since it didn't have the spacebar) didn't come with one.

Sorry, one more question. Anyone use the Shine 3 on a Mac? Everything works great (I use the DIP2 switch to swap the Windows key and the Alt key so the Alt key acts as the Command key). However, the Shine 3 has those four shortcut buttons for mail, home, calculator, and windows explorer, and they don't seem to be recognized in OS X at all. Anyone else use it for OS X and figure out a way to set those buttons as shortcuts? Would be great to be able to open the mail app or a Finder window, just couldn't figure out how. Thanks!


----------



## fantasie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Does the Ducky Legends in black only have white led?
> I dont think ill like white led...
> Oh well... id love metal frame but I guess not..


I chose to buy this black one because i like it's understated elegance and the unity of the colors. the matte black metal finish is to die for. and i love white leds.

there is another version which with silver metal and blue leds but also black keys. I think it's not as visually appealing as my black one.


----------



## fantasie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> should still be the same. someone said though that the zeros are made in china but the others in taiwan. no idea how true that is though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Cheers mate.
> This one says "Made in China"...
> 
> Anyone else remember when "Made in Japan" was associated with cheap and nasty? Funny how times change...


Sooo my Ducky Legend seems to be Made in China too >.< OTL T.T

Although when I found out that fact it made me cringe and feel kinda betrayed and sad, this keyboard is still solid as tank, no defects at all, and feels like it will last a lifetime. Only time will tell...no regrets! forward we march!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fantasie*
> 
> Sooo my Ducky Legend seems to be Made in China too >.< OTL T.T
> 
> Although when I found out that fact it made me cringe and feel kinda betrayed and sad, this keyboard is still solid as tank, no defects at all, and feels like it will last a lifetime. Only time will tell...no regrets! forward we march!


ouch.sorry for spreading misinformation.i'll take a look at where my premier is made when i get back from vacation.and also take a look at the ds3 tkl when i purchase it.
regardless, i do agree that it is built solidly.and hopefully, it'll be a long time after we've moved on from ducky that it fails


----------



## mfilos

Hey I just found out this group!
Sign me up









Ducky Zero DK2108 with Cherry MX Brown keys on custom acrylic case reminding an Amiga 500 with white/grey laser etched custom keycaps.
*More info here.*


----------



## cephelix

That looks cool!alot of effort must have gone into making it...


----------



## mfilos

It certainly was a long journey of my friend Loriano Pagni (the maker) which was funded successfully from Kickstarter 1.5 year ago.


----------



## killacam7478

I have been looking for backlit white keycaps for a while now, and finally found some here in case anyone is interested:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps



I think this website has been mentioned before. Just thought I'd share in case someone else was looking for the same thing.


----------



## cephelix

I just bought them on impulse while.my gf was asleep this morning and i was bored...lol


----------



## Aventadoor

I got my DS4 today.
Is it normal for the spacebar and back-key to be pretty stiff? Atleast doesnt have same feel as the other keys...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I got my DS4 today.
> Is it normal for the spacebar and back-key to be pretty stiff? Atleast doesnt have same feel as the other keys...


It will probably be the stabilisers, the Cherry stabilisers can alter the feel of the large keys.


----------



## Aventadoor

Hmpf...
Id expect more out of a keyboard regarded as 1 of the best in the biss...
My Corsair K60 have better spacebar and back-bar


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Hmpf...
> Id expect more out of a keyboard regarded as 1 of the best in the biss...
> My Corsair K60 have better spacebar and back-bar


It's not a feature exclusive to Ducky boards, a lot of keyboards use Cherry stabilisers.


----------



## Aventadoor

Yeah, but my MX Red Corsair K60 use cherry stabilisers aswell... so I'd excpect them to feel very similar, but thats not the case at all.


----------



## Paradigm84

Does the Ducky also use MX Reds?


----------



## Aventadoor

Yeah


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Im in


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Yeah


I'm not sure what the issue is then, you could try taking the keycaps off and seeing if there's anything wrong with the stabiliser stems.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Does the Ducky also use MX Reds?


Yes, I got 2 Ducky Shine 3 k-boards with Cherry MX Reds.



One of the two Ducky Shine 3 k-boards with Cherry MX Reds I own.

ISO/Nordic layout.



Ducky Shine 3 number 2 with Cherry MX Reds.

ANSI/US layout.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> Yes, I got 2 Ducky Shine 3 k-boards with Cherry MX Reds.


I meant specifically the board he had, I know you can get Ducky keyboards with Cherry MX Reds in general.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I meant specifically the board he had, I know you can get Ducky keyboards with Cherry MX Reds in general.


My bad, sorry for that.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> My bad, sorry for that.


lol..that was a nice early morning laugh!!


----------



## Aventadoor

I wonder if I might have gotten a bad unit...
I dont like the spacebar at all, obviously I use it for jumping in games, and its pretty stiff so double jumping is really difficult...

Atleast I hope so, cause a keyboard this expensive should be flawless.

The bigger keys on the numpad feel perfect.
Its just the spacebar and back-key


----------



## Gregaroon

Hey everyone! Quick update, member list and catalog will be updated when I get back from vacation. I have seen some people seemed to have just shown pictures of their boards to try and join the group. I would apprecite if you also listed the model and switch type as well. Keep on clacking and quacking!


----------



## Aventadoor

Here's my DS4!
Its MX Reds


----------



## Kimir

Me too!

Just kidding









But really, I much prefer my Shine 3 thin edges.


----------



## CptAsian

I've got a bit of a random question. As I can't seem to find the answer anywhere, does the Ducky Mini come in any other colors besides the red and blue LEDs? If there was a different color combo, I might consider it for a future purchase. Or if there has been word of a new or RGB version, that would be great as well. Thanks.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I've got a bit of a random question. As I can't seem to find the answer anywhere, does the Ducky Mini come in any other colors besides the red and blue LEDs? If there was a different color combo, I might consider it for a future purchase. Or if there has been word of a new or RGB version, that would be great as well. Thanks.


There's only the red and blue version, sadly.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> There's only the red and blue version, sadly.


Alright, thanks anyways.


----------



## seville57

My white Ducky Shine 2 k-board with a ANSI Rainbow keycaps set from Keycool. Groupbuy from Massdrop.



The pink ISO Enter + ISO left Shift + some more keycaps are Duckys own.



Those letters on the keycaps don't look any good at all.

The pink ISO "Ö" + "Ä" keycaps are also Duckys own.


----------



## cephelix

that is sooooooo colourful.....look like nyan cat passed over your keyboard


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> that is sooooooo colourful.....look like nyan cat passed over your keyboard


Yeah, but only one problem, the cat in the house is black and white and old.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> Yeah, but only one problem, the cat in the house is black and white and old.


maybe he passed over your keyboard when you weren't looking.....


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> maybe he passed over your keyboard when you weren't looking.....


Maybe, like I told: Linus (the name of the cat) is old and sometimes a bit lazy.

Not a "Roadrunner" cat.

Happy new year.


----------



## hazzy

The Shine 3 was on sale so I just got one! This will be my first mechanical aside from the few IBM ones at work and the ones I've tested. Opted for brown switches. Excited to get my hands on this thing


----------



## the matty

late to the club but here's my shine mini with MX blue switches :3 i apologise about the bad image quality XD

edit: if better photos are required i can get them XD


----------



## cephelix

looks good....not a fan of the bezel though.too thick for a board that size but it looks good nonetheless. any plans on changing the caps?

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> late to the club but here's my shine mini with MX blue switches :3 i apologise about the bad image quality XD
> 
> edit: if better photos are required i can get them XD


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> looks good....not a fan of the bezel though.too thick for a board that size but it looks good nonetheless. any plans on changing the caps?


that aimed at the mini or the previous comments?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> that aimed at the mini or the previous comments?


my bad, i forgot to quote...it was aimed at the mini.....
edited my previous post for clarity


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> my bad, i forgot to quote...it was aimed at the mini.....
> edited my previous post for clarity


ah i see, well the bezel is nice, aluminum so it has sturdiness to it and it's always cond (which is good and bad) but the keycaps are difficult to change really with so much on the function layer, personally id love to get some nice thick PBT keycaps but there are none with the function layer that this has :/


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> ah i see, well the bezel is nice, aluminum so it has sturdiness to it and it's always cond (which is good and bad) but the keycaps are difficult to change really with so much on the function layer, personally id love to get some nice thick PBT keycaps but there are none with the function layer that this has :/


That's true..I totally forgot about the function layers. maybe after you've memorised them you'd be able to swap the caps out.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> That's true..I totally forgot about the function layers. maybe after you've memorised them you'd be able to swap the caps out.


that's a good point but it'll take some time to do that XD, or maybe if i come into some more money i might see if any places can make them but that'd be expensive to say the least, i just love the thick PBT caps XD reminds me of my old blackwidow tournament edition before razer butchered the switches XD


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> that's a good point but it'll take some time to do that XD, or maybe if i come into some more money i might see if any places can make them but that'd be expensive to say the least, i just love the thick PBT caps XD reminds me of my old blackwidow tournament edition before razer butchered the switches XD


I don't know of any place that makes custom pbt caps though but there are quite a few that sell generic ones. I know some people print out a layout of their boards and keep it near when using in case they forget.
with regards to the blackwidow, some have said that the kailh switches are actually not bad but since they're not using cherry,that the price should be cheaper,which unfortunately they are not.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I don't know of any place that makes custom pbt caps though but there are quite a few that sell generic ones. I know some people print out a layout of their boards and keep it near when using in case they forget.
> with regards to the blackwidow, some have said that the kailh switches are actually not bad but since they're not using cherry,that the price should be cheaper,which unfortunately they are not.


well if i can find a place that could even just literally print the function layer on for me that'd be enough, ill look into it XD

yeah i got a blackwidow (non ultimate XD ) in august, had it for all of 3 days before i took it back, it's not really what id want from a mechanical board and _especially not one of that price_ moreover they don't make the same clacky sound :/


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> well if i can find a place that could even just literally print the function layer on for me that'd be enough, ill look into it XD
> 
> yeah i got a blackwidow (non ultimate XD ) in august, had it for all of 3 days before i took it back, it's not really what id want from a mechanical board and _especially not one of that price_ moreover they don't make the same clacky sound :/


hmm, the best of luck in your search.
I have no experience with the new razer switches, my first keyboard was the blackwidow ultimate 2011, where they were still using cherry switches. hated the caps though but couldn't find an aftermarket set that fit the modifiers.
i just put a blue/grey ducky pbt set on my filco....loving the feel and sound they make.....definitely top quality


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> hmm, the best of luck in your search.
> I have no experience with the new razer switches, my first keyboard was the blackwidow ultimate 2011, where they were still using cherry switches. hated the caps though but couldn't find an aftermarket set that fit the modifiers.
> i just put a blue/grey ducky pbt set on my filco....loving the feel and sound they make.....definitely top quality


thanks ill probably need it XD what i may even end up doing is just getting regular PBT caps with the translucent backlit stuff as you would any other and then just carve into the keys for the function layer and attempt to fill it with something bright, it might work i suppose given it's only the arrow keys and the backlight stuff along with the mouse emulation stuff on the function layer

i must say i really wish that razer would go back to MX blues, if they had id have gone for their blackwidow tournament model but they use their own so no :/

i must say though PBT is THE way to go for mechanical keycaps


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> thanks ill probably need it XD what i may even end up doing is just getting regular PBT caps with the translucent backlit stuff as you would any other and then just carve into the keys for the function layer and attempt to fill it with something bright, it might work i suppose given it's only the arrow keys and the backlight stuff along with the mouse emulation stuff on the function layer
> 
> i must say i really wish that razer would go back to MX blues, if they had id have gone for their blackwidow tournament model but they use their own so no :/
> 
> i must say though PBT is THE way to go for mechanical keycaps


ouch...can't imagine carving my caps....if you want backlit pbt caps, i know that vortex makes them.
quick search brought me to that link. may be worthwhile to take a closer look at it. Massdrop recently had a buy for the vortex set and I almost bought it since I thought I was going to purchase a DS3.
Yeah,razer really did cheap out on the switches.....pretty sure it still works fine but the price:value of the product definitely is not worth it


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> ouch...can't imagine carving my caps....if you want backlit pbt caps, i know that vortex makes them.
> quick search brought me to that link. may be worthwhile to take a closer look at it. Massdrop recently had a buy for the vortex set and I almost bought it since I thought I was going to purchase a DS3.
> Yeah,razer really did cheap out on the switches.....pretty sure it still works fine but the price:value of the product definitely is not worth it


it's not an idea i like either but it may be as close as i get XD

ill have a look at that depending on if they do worldwide shipping







it looks fairly cheap compared to what all the other places here in the UK have, looks a good deal even

yeah they really did cheap out, i mean i remember when the prices were reasonable for what you got now they're just not, i mean the newer ones are passable but i can't use them personally :/


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> it's not an idea i like either but it may be as close as i get XD
> 
> ill have a look at that depending on if they do worldwide shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks fairly cheap compared to what all the other places here in the UK have, looks a good deal even
> 
> yeah they really did cheap out, i mean i remember when the prices were reasonable for what you got now they're just not, i mean the newer ones are passable but i can't use them personally :/


this may be less elegant but what about just a piece of paper with clear tape over it? it's less elegant but it definitely wouldn't damage your caps....and if you choose to remove them after getting used to the layout or wanting to sell the caps on, you could just use and eraser and rub off the sticky bits.

yeah,when i first got into diy-ing my comps,i thought razer stuff was cool..after owning a deathadder(which developed a doubleclick issue), an onza(that had a broked left joystick after being left on the table) and a blackwidow ultimate(dead led), i say, no more! the only razer thing i have now is the goliathus....


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> this may be less elegant but what about just a piece of paper with clear tape over it? it's less elegant but it definitely wouldn't damage your caps....and if you choose to remove them after getting used to the layout or wanting to sell the caps on, you could just use and eraser and rub off the sticky bits.
> 
> yeah,when i first got into diy-ing my comps,i thought razer stuff was cool..after owning a deathadder(which developed a doubleclick issue), an onza(that had a broked left joystick after being left on the table) and a blackwidow ultimate(dead led), i say, no more! the only razer thing i have now is the goliathus....


i made the mistake of selling my last MX blue board XD im not making that mistake again, if i get to a point where im happy with the pbt keys then i don't mind carving them, if i move to something better keyboard wise ill be keeping this in a drawer with it's dust cover, nice to have a backup anyways, and it's a nice board anyways so im not to be selling it in any case XD

yeah i never had any problems with my razer stuff but im not buying from them again unless they go back to MX blues and bring out a backlit version of the tournament, only with both of those would i ever consider it XD


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> i made the mistake of selling my last MX blue board XD im not making that mistake again, if i get to a point where im happy with the pbt keys then i don't mind carving them, if i move to something better keyboard wise ill be keeping this in a drawer with it's dust cover, nice to have a backup anyways, and it's a nice board anyways so im not to be selling it in any case XD
> 
> yeah i never had any problems with my razer stuff but im not buying from them again unless they go back to MX blues and bring out a backlit version of the tournament, only with both of those would i ever consider it XD


always wise to have a spare.....too bad i'm not a wise man..lol....
i won't buy another razer....for the price of my blackwidow, i could get a filco tkl...which i did.....


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> always wise to have a spare.....too bad i'm not a wise man..lol....
> i won't buy another razer....for the price of my blackwidow, i could get a filco tkl...which i did.....


agreed, i've been after a nice small backlit one for a while but on razers end (which is the only backlit board i can get loacally) it was like £130, i got my shine mini for £100 brand new including shipping and it's not only small enough to give me enough desk space to properly use my mouse but it's also built better AND it uses proper switches, i mean for £30 less i got something with a beautiful backlight to it and also it's made of aluminium


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> agreed, i've been after a nice small backlit one for a while but on razers end (which is the only backlit board i can get loacally) it was like £130, i got my shine mini for £100 brand new including shipping and it's not only small enough to give me enough desk space to properly use my mouse but it's also built better AND it uses proper switches, i mean for £30 less i got something with a beautiful backlight to it and also it's made of aluminium


that is a great find at a great price.....
unfortunately after the razer, i got turned off by backlit boards....i'm always kind of waiting for an led to fail. though i must admit, ducky boards with their leds almost swayed me back. Currently learning to touch type after not doing so for a long while.....


----------



## Spork13

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> well if i can find a place that could even just literally print the function layer on for me that'd be enough, ill look into it XD
> 
> yeah i got a blackwidow (non ultimate XD ) in august, had it for all of 3 days before i took it back, it's not really what id want from a mechanical board and _especially not one of that price_ moreover they don't make the same clacky sound :/


Have you considered taking the function keycaps to your local cheap and cheerful trophy place and getting some engraving done?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*


Have you considered taking the function keycaps to your local cheap and cheerful trophy place and getting some engraving done?[/quote]
oh,that is a very good idea!


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*


Have you considered taking the function keycaps to your local cheap and cheerful trophy place and getting some engraving done?[/quote]

that actually is a very good idea, i hadn't thought of that but i do believe it's a good plan, ill look into that if i get some pbt caps sorted, thanks, saves me from having to look for specific ones or carve them out myself which would be sloppy at best XD i think there is actually an engraving shop in my town too so that might make it easier but if not i do know there is one like 2 stops on the train from here so either way it's very doable and a good idea even, thanks again ill be looking into this









another thought since i may have come into a bit more money is that OCUK sell steel ones (not cheap granted) and they'd be easy enough to engrave too if a bit more expensive to do so, will likely end up looking at pbt ones but steel isn't completely out of the question either


----------



## IndyBones

Another late entrant to the Ducky club here, having just got my hands on a Ducky Zero with Red Switches.

First mech keyboard I've used since my old 486 DX/66 days!

http://s207.photobucket.com/user/In...2-4c41-a591-525613db1923_zpsf6382e06.jpg.html

Apols for the rough image quality, you can also see the nice Zowie EC1 mouse on there that's also a relatively new (and very good) purchase


----------



## Gregaroon

Back from vacation! Member list has been finally updated! Sorry about the wait everyone, keep clacking and quacking!


----------



## cab2

My Ducky Shine3 has no legend on the Shift and Enter keys. Is there someplace I can buy proper keys? Also, what about sculptured Win keys, instead of the ducky logo?


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> My Ducky Shine3 has no legend on the Shift and Enter keys. Is there someplace I can buy proper keys? Also, what about sculptured Win keys, instead of the ducky logo?


You can look here: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/printed-keycap-singles/custom-text-cherry-mx-keycaps.html



I changed to 2 pink "AMIGA" keycaps instead for the boring win keycaps, the 2 pink "AMIGA" are from my "custom" keycaps set from WASD.

The only problem is that WASDs keycaps/sets don't shine like Duckys own keycaps (those you got with the k-board, when buyin the k-board) .

The Rainbow keycaps sets are not from WASD.



Left "AMIGA" keycap.


----------



## Blze001

Ah, I haven't poked my head in this thread yet. I have an ancient (in computer terms) DK9008G2 with MX Browns I bought in... 2011? Early 2012? Love it. I wish I could use it at work, but they get all whiny if you connect a personal device to the work computers.



Need to get a better picture, but... I mean... it's a black keyboard with a red duck escape key, not really fancy. One of the reasons I like these keyboards.

Side note: I wish more keyboard makers would use Lenovo's method, that laptop's membrane keyboard is the closest to a mechanical when it comes to clickyness I've ever used.


----------



## scooter.jay

I have a ducky Greg told me i need to be here lol. All is well after a small tea incident







But after taking it apart all is well and clean







I have a DK9008G2-R (having to go back to as standard keyboard for a day or two made me realise how much i love it)


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> I have a ducky Greg told me i need to be here lol. All is well after a small tea incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after taking it apart all is well and clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a DK9008G2-R (having to go back to as standard keyboard for a day or two made me realise how much i love it)


Show us some pictures!








I am glad all is well with your board


----------



## Spork13

Looking at a (slightly) second hand Ducky Shine 3 with blue switches and white backlighting.
I realise the media keys on these are a secondary function, and that's cool, but do they have next track, prev track, play/pause etc, or only volume control?
If no next / prev, what keys do people remap to these (for me - essential!) functions?


----------



## Kimir

There is Stop, Play/Pause, previous and next track on the top corner using FN key.







Quote:


> New: Multimedia keys (Fn + Calc = Play/Pause, Fn + PC = Stop, Fn + Mail = Previous Song, Fn + Home = Next Song).


It was added with a firmware update.
http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/firmware_updater.html


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There is Stop, Play/Pause, previous and next track on the top corner using FN key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was added with a firmware update.
> http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/firmware_updater.html


ooh. Might have to grab it then
thanks.

Bought it.
Near new.
$85

Just have to pick it up now.

And learn how to flash the firmware on a kbd...


----------



## Falkentyne

Posted this at geekhack but I seem to have found something regarding the "blue led's" of the shine 3's...

Not to drag an old topic completely from the grave, although I always wondered what the deal was with some shine 3's having a HOT PINK (which turned out to be called "magneta") LED, while others had BLUE led and while others had a DARK VIOLET (Blue with purple shade) LED.

Apparently not all blue led shines were called blue, and the original purples were either mislabeled pinks (magneta), the original blues were blue/violet, or the original purples were truly dark purple/blue.

After seeing that the shine 4's I just got, its blue was true blue (like the Corsair non RGB K70 blue (aka the dying LED board)) I looked up some pictures and found this:

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/1OwLc-JLV10/maxresdefault.jpg
High res picture of the original shine 3 "purple" as the first batch was called on mechanicalkeyboards.

As you can see that is NOT Blue at all. It's probably the PRETTIEST violet blue you will ever see in a keyboard. Looks IDENTICAL in color both of my shine 3's.
Here's another image:
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/images/products/large_498_Shine3blue_3.jpg

Now compare that with this:

http://i.imgur.com/QFxR5Qw.jpg
(source: http://imgur.com/gallery/Ozh1j )

This is a shine 3 also. Blue LED. Except the blue LED is true blue this time.

So, when did ducky have two different shades of blue? Why was this not clearly differentiated? It's this violet/purple blue and this real blue, which probably led to the eventual magnetas (which are on the pink scale, not these at all) being initially sold as purple also.

Anyone know what really happened here?

These 'violet' shine 3's to this day have the absolute prettiest blue shade you will ever get without using a RGB. Shine 4 with level 7 blue and level 2 red looks very close but the neon "glow in the dark" type effect these violet shine 3s have is not quite there....

Why no separation of these two different blues? (True blue and violet blue?)


----------



## flolili

Hey all,

I think about buying a ducky mini and I got a quick question: is it possible to set the minis fade out time in reactive mode?
I couldn't find anything about this in the manual, but the shine 3s manual doesn't say anything about it either and i know it's possible with a shine 3...

Thx a lot!


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flolili*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I think about buying a ducky mini and I got a quick question: is it possible to set the minis fade out time in reactive mode?
> I couldn't find anything about this in the manual, but the shine 3s manual doesn't say anything about it either and i know it's possible with a shine 3...
> 
> Thx a lot!


i have the mini, id recommend it i must say if you're after a 60% board then this is a good choice. anyways to answer your question as far as im aware you can't set the fade out time, though personally i find it to be more annoying than anything else really, i tried it for a bit and it gets annoying after a while so i ended up just going to a blue and red backlight


----------



## Ghost12

First time noticed this club, have the shine 3 tkl, orange led and black switches. Some first person shooter custom metal key caps in a csgo layout. Loving it so far, coming from a black widow ultimate then a K60.


----------



## link1393

Hey guys did you know where I can get a Ducky TKL with MX Clear ?

I want to try those MX and I don't want another full size kb.

Thanks

- link1393

EDIT: oh and I want some PBT keycaps







the are soooo smooth !


----------



## Paradigm84

Not sure Ducky currently produces a TKL with MX Clears. You'd have to look at something like a WASD CODE.


----------



## Jhexp

Quick question. I got a YOTH today and have remapped fn to the right ctrl key but the fn next to it is still fn, if that makes sense.... I want the original fn to be ctrl. How do I do this?


----------



## Spork13

If I'm reading this right, you remapped the R) ctrl to Fn.
Did you remap the Fn to Ctrl?
I'm no expert, but I know with sharpkeys I'd have to do both. It _remaps_ keys, it doesn't necessarily swap two keys functions unless you tell it to, ie: remap both keys.


----------



## Jhexp

That's my problem I can't work out how to remap fn to ctrl. I get 2 fn's now side by side.


----------



## joelchoy

hi, is the finishing of the shine 3 dk9087 rubberized, like the cm storm rapid-i? thanks


----------



## e4stw00t

It isn't which is a good thing in my book - I managed to damage the cm storm rapid one over time by cleaning the board with alcohol - the ducky one is looking like on the first day still.


----------



## joelchoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> It isn't which is a good thing in my book - I managed to damage the cm storm rapid one over time by cleaning the board with alcohol - the ducky one is looking like on the first day still.


that's great! i prefer those non-rubberized finished for the same reason


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhexp*
> 
> That's my problem I can't work out how to remap fn to ctrl. I get 2 fn's now side by side.


What software did you use to remap?


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not sure Ducky currently produces a TKL with MX Clears. You'd have to look at something like a WASD CODE.


Ok, it's look like a good keyboard, but I think it's a little bit expensive for a keyboard like that. I can buy a Shine 4 for this price.


----------



## Jhexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> What software did you use to remap?


They use button combinations.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhexp*
> 
> They use button combinations.


Hmm.
Can you reset to default?
Then you could remap using software.


----------



## Jhexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Hmm.
> Can you reset to default?
> Then you could remap using software.


There is a reset back to factory settings. I know there's a way to get this right using the button combination.


----------



## iSlayer

How should I clean out my Ducky Shine 3? I looked at the mechanical keyboard cleaning guide on Reddit but it said I shouldn't use isopropyl alcohol for key cleaning on a Ducky.

She is in need of some TLC after some 6 months usage.


----------



## cephelix

just remove all the keycaps and wash them in warm water and soap and dry them out thoroughly.
as for the base, you could use compressed air or a brush to remove any debris and dust


----------



## TTheuns

So I've been having problem with my Shine 3 lately.
Sometimes keys won't register for a while, and then they are activated a couple times in a row, with only one key press. This causes the keys to be stuck in games making a lot of games unplayable. Any way to fix this? I have the latest firmware installed.


----------



## Falkentyne

Try 6 key rollover mode first and see if that happens there.
I assume the shine was fine for awhile (how long?) before things went wrong?


----------



## Xylene

I have a Zero DK2108S MX Blue.


----------



## the matty

does anyone know if the LED's on a shine mini are replaceable? id like to look into a set of green LED's since i love green LED backlights i just wonder how easily replaceable they are and if it'd mess with the firmware much


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> does anyone know if the LED's on a shine mini are replaceable? id like to look into a set of green LED's since i love green LED backlights i just wonder how easily replaceable they are and if it'd mess with the firmware much


I don't think the colour is software driven, so it shouldn't affect the firmware, as long as a similar voltage is used. It _will_ involve some desoldering of existing LEDs and resoldering of the new ones.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I don't think the colour is software driven, so it shouldn't affect the firmware, as long as a similar voltage is used. It _will_ involve some desoldering of existing LEDs and resoldering of the new ones.


im expecting to have to do some soldering, which is no problem really im fine with that, just need to find out the voltage of the LED's and im set

i only really mentioned the firmware because of the RB LED's that are in it already if im honest, just not sure what the firmware would be like with single colour LED's or if it'd make no difference


----------



## killacam7478

New keycaps!


----------



## cephelix

ooo,are those the vortex pbt caps?looks good


----------



## mark_thaddeus

New keycaps for my Shine 3 TKL as well!


----------



## Blze001

I need to find someone who makes enter keys in the blue-grey color... reproduce the classic IBM keyboard look.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Try 6 key rollover mode first and see if that happens there.
> I assume the shine was fine for awhile (how long?) before things went wrong?


I've had it for 4 months, first two months it was fine on 1.0.3 firmware, then it was fine for a month on 1.0.4 firmware, and the last month it has been acting up. How do I activate 6-key rollover?

On a side note:
I've not dropped the keyboard or anything else that could have done damage. No spilling of drinks or food either. And when not in use I put the plastic cover it comes with over it.


----------



## Falkentyne

Check the ducky website. I don't know the key combination. It's on the latest firmware flash notes on their website.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> just remove all the keycaps and wash them in warm water and soap and dry them out thoroughly.
> as for the base, you could use compressed air or a brush to remove any debris and dust


How would I go about removing the key caps? Any best ways?


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> How would I go about removing the key caps? Any best ways?


get a key cap puller. If you don't have one then get a small string and put it under the key can pull it up.


----------



## iSlayer

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/wasd-wire-keycap-puller-tool.html
This then?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/wasd-wire-keycap-puller-tool.html
> This then?


Yep, the wire pullers are far better than the plastic ring-style pullers.


----------



## iSlayer

Cheers people, I'll be back with a sexy, TLC'd Ducky soon enough.


----------



## Ghost12

Not very good photos but here is my shine 3 tkl with the metal first person shooter key caps

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2327141/nzxt-h440/sort/display_order/

I love this kb.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> ooo,are those the vortex pbt caps?looks good


Yup, the Vortex ones. The lettering isn't the best, but got them for $30 so pretty happy!


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Check the ducky website. I don't know the key combination. It's on the latest firmware flash notes on their website.


I tried with 6-key rollover, same problem


----------



## flolili

Hey everyone,

I want to join, yay!














It's a mini with blue switches...I love it so much...


----------



## jcoe0723

Hey guys!

So I've been in the market for a new keyboard and decided to get a mechanical keyboard to go along with my new PC build. I'm kinda looking for a specific "look"...As my PC build has a white/black theme...So I would also like my keyboard to have a white/black theme.

With that said, I found a couple keyboards made by ducky that match my criteria..

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=840

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=494

Both of those look great...But are out of stock on that site...And pretty much everywhere else...I can't seem to find it anywhere.

Would anyone happen to know where I can find one of these? Or maybe something similar?

Thanks!


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcoe0723*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> So I've been in the market for a new keyboard and decided to get a mechanical keyboard to go along with my new PC build. I'm kinda looking for a specific "look"...As my PC build has a white/black theme...So I would also like my keyboard to have a white/black theme.
> 
> With that said, I found a couple keyboards made by ducky that match my criteria..
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=840
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=494
> 
> Both of those look great...But are out of stock on that site...And pretty much everywhere else...I can't seem to find it anywhere.
> 
> Would anyone happen to know where I can find one of these? Or maybe something similar?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

like Jixr has answered in the Keyboard Suggestion Thread, those were limited editions. But if you like the Shine 3 YOTS you can look at the Ducky Legend.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I'm considering this keyboard:
> 
> http://www.playtech.co.nz/afawcs0139235/CATID=794/ID=24853/SID=818206183/productdetails.html
> 
> It seems to have volume keys on it. Can anyone tell me what increments it uses for vol+/-? My last keyboard that had such keys went up 5% at a time, making them useless.


If it's like my shine 3 YOTS the volume goes down by 2 at a time.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcoe0723*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> So I've been in the market for a new keyboard and decided to get a mechanical keyboard to go along with my new PC build. I'm kinda looking for a specific "look"...As my PC build has a white/black theme...So I would also like my keyboard to have a white/black theme.
> 
> With that said, I found a couple keyboards made by ducky that match my criteria..
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=840
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=494
> 
> Both of those look great...But are out of stock on that site...And pretty much everywhere else...I can't seem to find it anywhere.
> 
> Would anyone happen to know where I can find one of these? Or maybe something similar?
> 
> Thanks!


You can take a look here: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Magic-ducks-ducky-9008-shine-3-s3-mechanical-keyboard-pure-white/1734994373.html

But if it is "real Ducky Shine 3" k-boards, I don't know.

I got a white Ducky Shine 2 (ISO/Nordic layout) k-board, Cherry MX Brown with white LEDs and with (Duckys own, ABS) pink keycaps.


----------



## jcoe0723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> You can take a look here: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Magic-ducks-ducky-9008-shine-3-s3-mechanical-keyboard-pure-white/1734994373.html
> 
> But if it is "real Ducky Shine 3" k-boards, I don't know.
> 
> I got a white Ducky Shine 2 (ISO/Nordic layout) k-board, Cherry MX Brown with white LEDs and with (Duckys own, ABS) pink keycaps.


Thanks, I'll look into it. The white Ducky Shine 2 you have you got from that link?


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcoe0723*
> 
> Thanks, I'll look into it. The white Ducky Shine 2 you have you got from that link?


No, the white Ducky Shine 2 k-board (was the last one) was bought on a site in Sweden about 2 years ago.

It was my first Ducky Shine 2 k-board, I also have a ISO/Nordic layout Ducky Shine 2 k-board, Cherry MX Brown with green LEDs.

I got it from this swedish site: http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCsQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.webhallen.com%2Fse-sv%2Fdatorer_och_tillbehor%2F179609-ducky_shine_2_white_led_pink_keycap-nordisk&ei=_S7FVILZN6LNygPk9IDYCg&usg=AFQjCNFFAeXFuSdp7qpMcVhI23Uwv4uqFg



My black Ducky Shine 3, ANSI layout, Cherry MX Red with white LEDs and with 2 Rainbow keycaps sets from AliExpress.

My white Ducky Shine 2, ISO/Nordic layout k-board with Keycools Rainbow keycaps set.

The pink ISO Enter, left Skift, the 4 pink keycaps in up right corner + some more pink keycaps and the 2 "Ducky" keycaps are Duckys own.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I'm considering this keyboard:
> 
> http://www.playtech.co.nz/afawcs0139235/CATID=794/ID=24853/SID=818206183/productdetails.html
> 
> It seems to have volume keys on it. Can anyone tell me what increments it uses for vol+/-? My last keyboard that had such keys went up 5% at a time, making them useless.


I have the Ducky Legend. It increments/decrements by 2.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*
> 
> I have the Ducky Legend. It increments/decrements by 2.


Ducky zero shine also increments by 2, must probably be similar to all ducky boards


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Ducky zero shine also increments by 2, must probably be similar to all ducky boards


not necessarily, my shine mini does it in increments of one


----------



## iSlayer

Pics incoming, removing the keys is actually really easy







.

Cheers for the help Ducky club.

Edit: how long do the keys need to dry? (Ducky Shine 3)


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Pics incoming, removing the keys is actually really easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Cheers for the help Ducky club.
> 
> Edit: how long do the keys need to dry? (Ducky Shine 3)


if you put it infront of a fan, it shouldn't take that long.a day at most


----------



## iSlayer

I'll wait till tomorrow then. Time to clean her keys.

I used a blow dryer on low on each key and have wrapped them all in a towel, it should be dry by morning right?


----------



## runelotus

Can I Join This Club
Me First Mechanical Keyboard

Ducky Zero 2087 TKL Cheery MX Blues


----------



## Spork13

Hi Ducky lovers.
I bought a Shine 3 on another forum, and sold my Zero.
The deal on the Shine 3 fell through.








Now I am duckyless...

I have my heart set on a TKL, Cherry blues with white backlight.

The Shine 3 TKL was available in this configuration, but I can't seem to find one anywhere (all out of stock).

Closest I can find is a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid-I

Does anyone know where I can get a Shine 3 TKL, Blues / white led's?

Otherwise I may have to leave the Ducky club.


----------



## boredgunner

What about the Shine 4?


----------



## Spork13

Do they make that in TKL?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Hi Ducky lovers.
> I bought a Shine 3 on another forum, and sold my Zero.
> The deal on the Shine 3 fell through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am duckyless...
> 
> I have my heart set on a TKL, Cherry blues with white backlight.
> 
> The Shine 3 TKL was available in this configuration, but I can't seem to find one anywhere (all out of stock).
> 
> Closest I can find is a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid-I
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a Shine 3 TKL, Blues / white led's?
> 
> Otherwise I may have to leave the Ducky club.


sucks to hear that man...for now i don't see the shine 4 in tkl and i think they aren't producing shine 3 anymore but i can't be sure on that.maybe down the road they'll make the 4 in tkl


----------



## boredgunner

Oh wow I didn't realize they are slacking on the Shine 4 TKL. That's unacceptable.


----------



## iSlayer

One of the reasons i'm fine with my DS3 TKL purchase that's just going on 6 months old. By the time we get the TKL variant DS4 i'll have probably owned my mechanical for over a year.

+ it's sexy af.


----------



## killacam7478

Decided to take a few fancy shots of my new Shine 3 with the Vortex keycaps!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Decided to take a few fancy shots of my new Shine 3 with the Vortex keycaps!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love this, looks amazing.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Decided to take a few fancy shots of my new Shine 3 with the Vortex keycaps!


Are these the pbt double shot caps? I'm looking to buy some myself for my ducky zero


----------



## seville57

My white ISO/Nordic Ducky Shine 2 k-board, Cherry MX Brown and white LEDs.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I love this, looks amazing.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Are these the pbt double shot caps? I'm looking to buy some myself for my ducky zero


Yup, the only PBT white caps that allowed the LED color to come through (that I could find). Got them on Massdrop, but took almost two months from the time I committed. Next time they are available, I plan to get another set for my Ducky Zero as well!


----------



## tyvar1

This is my Ducky Premier with a Gasmask Forest Green as a esc key from Hot Keys Project Keycaps.

More pictures here: http://imgur.com/a/BzH50


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Finally got my Ducky legend and I'm very impressed with the build quality. It's built like a tank. My only nitpick is the backlight uniformity on some of the symbols/characters. They're more of a gradient instead of being completely illuminated. for example only the "backs" of Backspace is really illuminated. This is the same complaint I have with the centre console backlighting in my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Still, great keyboard so far. I hope the LEDs have good longevity. I remember corsair having difficulty with blue LEDs dying.


That's because on non-RGB MX switches, the LEDs are mounted off-center, creating the difference in brightness.


----------



## HandGunPat

New to the club here! Just picked up a Ducky Shine 3 TKL off NCIX. Red Switches, White LEDs.


----------



## Talon720

I have a mx brown shine 3, and a shine 3 tkl brown switch I'm about to pull the trigger on a ducky mini yoth with mx reds. I was going try mx white version, and I found one on eBay but it was going for 300. It's rare but not 300 rare I don't think. Anyone else grab one of these with the full aluminum case they look nice even though they are more pricy.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flolili*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I want to join, yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mini with blue switches...I love it so much...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runelotus*
> 
> Can I Join This Club
> Me First Mechanical Keyboard
> 
> Ducky Zero 2087 TKL Cheery MX Blues


Welcome to the club!


----------



## BoredErica

Like the other guy, I can't find a TKL Ducky anywhere. Shine 3 TKL stocks are sold out, and there is no such thing as Shine 4 TKL. The Ducky Mini is a pain because I can't use esc and tilde key for Skyrim, not without lots of rebuttoning... if that's a word.

I'm looking for brown switches and blue leds.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Like the other guy, I can't find a TKL Ducky anywhere. Shine 3 TKL stocks are sold out, and there is no such thing as Shine 4 TKL. The Ducky Mini is a pain because I can't use esc and tilde key for Skyrim, not without lots of rebuttoning... if that's a word.
> 
> I'm looking for brown switches and blue leds.


I can help you source a Shine 3 TKL with an MX Brown switch with Blue LEDs if you want. I get my Mech KB using this source --> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=33383649

It's where I get my KB and most of my PC parts. If you're interested, I can help you get it with no charges or anything added on, just trying to help here!









PM me if intersted, if not, no problem!


----------



## Arizonian

Just ordered another set of Cherry MX Rubber *O-Ring Switch Dampeners* [Blue 40A-R - 0.4mm Reduction] by WASD Keyboards in anticaptation of the *Ducky Shine 4 YOTH* Blue/Red Edition estimated out 3/6/15. Love my browns with o-rings and sticking to Ducky next board.

Giving my Shine Zero to third rig and replace his Razer Anazai, I feel for the kid. Dad gets a new Shine 4!


----------



## Falkentyne

Why not try a Ducky shine 69 fire edition?
You haven't lived life until you've tried green switches.
And the pinky activated keys (shift, alt ,control, enter ,etc) and spacebar use blues, which was a VERY wise decision by Ducky.
Also the red/green led combo on the letter keys actually give more distinct colors than red and blue give (you actually get a dirty yellow, flame orange, red, scarlet, and beautiful green, as opposed to a red, blue, magenta, hot pink, and off purple, and the other (blue/yellow) LEDs give blue, a beautiful purple, yellow (which looks more orange than yellow), and a strange color

I definitely like the red/green LED combination more than the blue/red.


----------



## missalaire

The Ducky Shine 69 edition isn't so practical for regular use. It's more or less a very expensive switch tester in my opinion.


----------



## seville57

I order a Ducky Shine 69 fire edtion for some time ago but haven't got it yet.

Ducky should put some another keycaps on this k-board instead of the old black ones.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missalaire*
> 
> The Ducky Shine 69 edition isn't so practical for regular use. It's more or less a very expensive switch tester in my opinion.


How so?
It's only $30 more than a regular shine 4.
And that's $30 VERY well spent.
And I should know.
I have a shine 3, shine 4, Shine 69 fire AND a Logitech G910.

If you like cherry MX green switches there's no reason NOT to get a shine 69. Zero. And I'd prefer the shine 69 over a "Green MX switch shine 4 (if that even exists) because you don't want MX green switches on the shift, control and alt keys....your pinky will turn into clown cursor Hercules).

Plus the backlighting on the letters is more even than on the shine 3 and 4 (which seem to have the balance more towards the top).
Quote:


> I order a Ducky Shine 69 fire edtion for some time ago but haven't got it yet.


from where? Mechanicalkeyboards.com has them actually In stock (they got a shipment last weekend).
I got mine in 3 days after ordering.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> How so?
> It's only $30 more than a regular shine 4.
> And that's $30 VERY well spent.
> And I should know.
> I have a shine 3, shine 4, Shine 69 fire AND a Logitech G910.
> 
> If you like cherry MX green switches there's no reason NOT to get a shine 69. Zero. And I'd prefer the shine 69 over a "Green MX switch shine 4 (if that even exists) because you don't want MX green switches on the shift, control and alt keys....your pinky will turn into clown cursor Hercules).
> 
> Plus the backlighting on the letters is more even than on the shine 3 and 4 (which seem to have the balance more towards the top).
> from where? Mechanicalkeyboards.com has them actually In stock (they got a shipment last weekend).
> I got mine in 3 days after ordering.


Yes, from Mechanicalkeyboards.

I have bought 2 of my Ducky Shine 3 k-boards from them last year.

From US to Sweden it can take some time.

We do'nt have ASNI layout k-boards in Sweden, we have the ISO/Nordic/Swedish layout.

The problem in Sweden is that you don't find some many keycaps/sets in ISO/Nordic.

Ducky have some keycaps sets in ISO. For now you can't get them at all in Sweden.

We have this letters "Ä", "Ö" and "Å" in Sweden, only way to get them is from US is WASD in custom ISO keycaps sets, so far as I know.

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-set/105-key-iso-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-set/88-key-iso-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html

I have 1 ISO 105 keycaps set from WASD.

That's why I now buy ANSI layouts k-boards.

One of my 2 ISO/Nordic Ducky Shine 2 k-boards.



My 2 ANSI/US Ducky Shine 3 k-boards.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> How so?
> It's only $30 more than a regular shine 4.
> And that's $30 VERY well spent.
> And I should know.
> I have a shine 3, shine 4, Shine 69 fire AND a Logitech G910.
> 
> If you like cherry MX green switches there's no reason NOT to get a shine 69. Zero. And I'd prefer the shine 69 over a "Green MX switch shine 4 (if that even exists) because you don't want MX green switches on the shift, control and alt keys....your pinky will turn into clown cursor Hercules).
> 
> Plus the backlighting on the letters is more even than on the shine 3 and 4 (which seem to have the balance more towards the top).
> from where? Mechanicalkeyboards.com has them actually In stock (they got a shipment last weekend).
> I got mine in 3 days after ordering.


Oh, I thought it's like $300. I don't like green switches, they are way too heavy for me... And I don't use my pinky for esc/shift/etc.









I just want TKL Ducky with aluminum casing...


----------



## missalaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> How so?
> It's only $30 more than a regular shine 4.
> And that's $30 VERY well spent.
> And I should know.
> I have a shine 3, shine 4, Shine 69 fire AND a Logitech G910.
> 
> If you like cherry MX green switches there's no reason NOT to get a shine 69. Zero. And I'd prefer the shine 69 over a "Green MX switch shine 4 (if that even exists) because you don't want MX green switches on the shift, control and alt keys....your pinky will turn into clown cursor Hercules).
> 
> Plus the backlighting on the letters is more even than on the shine 3 and 4 (which seem to have the balance more towards the top).
> from where? Mechanicalkeyboards.com has them actually In stock (they got a shipment last weekend).
> I got mine in 3 days after ordering.


Not a big fan of boards with so many different switches scattered throughout, especially when it has clicky, linear, and tactile all on the same board. Mid $200 range for a keyboard like this when you can get some Korean customs with anodized aluminum cases with a variety of customization options for same price just doesn't seem worthwhile to me.


----------



## Falkentyne

The main keys you will be using will be green and blues only, so that isn't a problem. and having blues on shift, space, control, etc, makes a lot of sense, due to how stiff greens are (greens on those keys could be very tiring to press). The most common key you may use besides these are the arrow keys and those are mx blacks. Not a problem at all. Plus the lightning is so much better than the vanilla shine 4. Just give it a try. Only 2000 of the 69 fire boards are being made. Mine is #162.


----------



## missalaire

To each his or her own, I suppose. I considered the previous multiple switch keyboard that Ducky came out with (Ducky 78) way back, but I've gone through enough keyboards and switches that I know what switches I like and prefer so no need for the Ducky 69. Plus I have way too many keyboards still even after cutting down on my collection a bit recently









Ducky Shine II blue LED (MX Black)
Ducky Shine II white LED (MX Clear)
Cooler Master Quickfire TK Limited Edition white body (MX Clear)
Ducky YOTD Limited Edition (MX Blue)
Filco Majestouch 2 TKL custom (MX Clear)
Ducky DK2108S OMG Limited Edition (MX Clear)
KMAC LE titanium custom (MX Clear)
Vortex Poker II blue LED (MX Blue)
Trik Aluminum Skin custom (62g Ergo Clears)


----------



## Falkentyne

That's fine. And if you're happy with your current keyboard(s) then that's good money saved.
The 69 is definitely worth it over the regular shine 4 if you do not have a shine 4, even if you aren't a fan of the switch system--the color LED changes make it a very pretty keyboard. The regular shine 4's only come in red and blue, and having the only shades being red, blue, and magneta (and a weak purple) is a bit boring. But having green, red, orange and yellow all distinct (even if red and orange are considered too much alike) and then the orange(yellow) to true purple on the other keys just looks so much better.
Magneta and lipstick color on the regular shine 4 isn't really...the.....most....likeable color for guys...while all the 69 edition colors are awesome.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> You are in!
> 
> Welcome to the family


Is that bottom pic the Mini? I noticed that the ref pic in the OP post for the mini is the all black with the larger Enter key. I cant find that keyboard anywhere. I also noticed that your kb has the same enter key. Thats the kb Ive been looking for. I dont want the Ducky Minis with the grey and silver cases, multi color LEDs and the the straight Enter key. But thats all I can find. Also, will these fit ino the Tex aluminum cases? Not sure if the cable location is going to be off. (minis show cable on side, TEX case has it in the rear)


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## seville57

Just back from the post office with this:

Ducky pink keycaps and Ducky Shine 4 69 Edition Fire version (number 0165 of 1999)


----------



## tyvar1

Saw those pictures on sweclockers! Really nice!


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> Saw those pictures on sweclockers! Really nice!


Thank you.


----------



## Talon720

So I took the plunge and bought a Ducky mini YOTH with mx red. Super impressed with the build of it, a heavy chunk of aluminum it feels so solid. I was a little unsure of red switches, I was gonna try to go for the mx white (clear) but the only one i could find is way over priced. After using only Browns, and clears before the linear switch is refreshingly nice I also used clear o-rings. I thought about trying to snatch up another shine 3 tkl but with white led I dunno though there's limited selection left and I already have a shine 3 tkl with Browns and green led I orginally wanted white led. It appears since the shine 4 is out the 3 is discontinued now. I'll get a picture though of the new mini though when I get home


----------



## Anateus

Could you guys please help me - is there any difference to Shine 3/4 and Zero models? I cannot find Shine 4 TKL MX Blue anywhere in EU, there are only Zero leftovers :[


----------



## Spork13

Shine zero = no backlight.


----------



## Anateus

So they are basically the same? I like Ducky and wont miss the backlight.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Could you guys please help me - is there any difference to Shine 3/4 and Zero models? I cannot find Shine 4 TKL MX Blue anywhere in EU, there are only Zero leftovers :[


As far as I know Ducky have not made any Shine 4 TKL yet.

I have a Ducky Shine 3 YYY TKL with Cherry MX Blue and yellow LEDs in ISO layout.


----------



## Anateus

Guess Im lucky! Found Shine 3 MX Blue TKL on Aliexpress for 175$. Or maybe I'll grab Zero for 120$...

Could you guys just take a look and tell me if you think anything is wrong with it? Aliexpress has its reputation for knockoffs, but many sellers sell geniue products. And this one seems promising, though I just want to make sure.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1926164709.html


----------



## Talon720

If there is a shine 4 it won't come out till later just like the shine 3 tkl wasn't released for awhile


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> If there is a shine 4 it won't come out till later just like the shine 3 tkl wasn't released for awhile


When was tkl released vs non-tkl?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Guess Im lucky! Found Shine 3 MX Blue TKL on Aliexpress for 175$. Or maybe I'll grab Zero for 120$...
> 
> Could you guys just take a look and tell me if you think anything is wrong with it? Aliexpress has its reputation for knockoffs, but many sellers sell geniue products. And this one seems promising, though I just want to make sure.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1926164709.html


The keycaps look exactly like my stock Shine 3 TKL, so that's a plus right there!


----------



## Anateus

Okay, seller emailed me back and it seems its fully original, with the warranty card, serial number etc.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> If there is a shine 4 it won't come out till later just like the shine 3 tkl wasn't released for awhile


From what I can tell the TKL version of Shine 3 was in people's hands 2 months after the non-tkl. I believe Ducky thinks they can get away with just the Mini. A Mechanicalkeyboard rep told me he has not heard anything about a TKL Ducky Shine 4. Unless Ducky is keeping TKL under wraps as some sort of secret for some reason, I don't see TKL appearing. I think people here got their Shine 4s at start of Jan earliest, so about 2 months now and no word on TKL from reps.

I'm skeptical that we'll see Shine 4.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Oh revisionist history I guess when I first got my 108 key shine 3 I wanted a tkl but there were none. I don't remember there being an option for a tkl and it was just out of stock or i would have waited. Though i also was just learning of this whole mechanical keyboard thing. I do though briefly remember though people were disappointed that the shine 2 tkl was eol but they were worried there was no shine 3 tkl yet or maybe just out of stock I can't remember I was just hoping that was the situation for Ducky. That would be a dumb move imo to use the 60% over the tkl version. The tkl seems like it would satisfy more of the market. Or they need to get on that 75% market cause currently alot of the options either are missing something or are a $400 Korean custom.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Oh revisionist history I guess when I first got my 108 key shine 3 I wanted a tkl but there were none. I don't remember there being an option for a tkl and it was just out of stock or i would have waited. Though i also was just learning of this whole mechanical keyboard thing. I do though briefly remember though people were disappointed that the shine 2 tkl was eol but they were worried there was no shine 3 tkl yet or maybe just out of stock I can't remember I was just hoping that was the situation for Ducky. That would be a dumb move imo to use the 60% over the tkl version. The tkl seems like it would satisfy more of the market. Or they need to get on that 75% market cause currently alot of the options either are missing something or are a $400 Korean custom.


Well, 2 month gap between original Shine 3 and Shine 3 TKL, so there was a gap in time. If most people started getting their Shine 4s at the start of Jan, we're just about over that gap in time today. I agree with you that TKL would satisfy more of the market. I would have bought the Mini if it had escape and f1-f12, but it does not.

The Korean customs that fit my desires are going to run 500+ and the money's just a part of the problem... Being in the position to buy such a keyboard is the largest problem. I'm looking for a keyboard that doubles down on build quality with aluminum casing... Since Legend is not TKL, Mini is unadequate and a Ducky Rep told me Legend isn't coming in TKL, Shine 4 currently has no TKL, Shine 3 TKL stock is mostly gone, trying to get what I want has been a real headache.

However I can now find a Shine 3 TKL I want and I know which aluminum case I want to buy now, but I still have to wait months for the case to restock, and pay $300 for a keyboard Ducky easily could have sold for $140. I've complained on their Facebook page.


----------



## Anateus

Just bought Shine 3 TKL from Aliexpress (176$ shipped). Gonna post pics as soon as it comes around... So, see you in a month


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Just bought Shine 3 TKL from Aliexpress. Gonna post pics as soon as it comes around... So, see you in a month


Some guy says he might be able to get me one for $165 shipped, we'll see...

I'll see you guys in 3 months once Mechanicalkeyboards.com stocks Tex aluminum cases and I can finally complete my keyboard.









While I'm waiting I might as well get the keycaps from Massdrop instead of buying them normally as I've got plenty of time lol.


----------



## Anateus

Has anyone used this: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/led-color-changer ? I bought blue backlit Shine, but I wanted Magenta more (out of stock though).


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Has anyone used this: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/led-color-changer ? I bought blue backlit Shine, but I wanted Magenta more (out of stock though).


I didn't look at the product yet (I gotta sign up and can't use Facebook now) but previous things that changed the color were best used on white LEDs. One reason I just picked up my second dk3 w/ white led since my first dk3 is green led and always wanted white so I could change color. Also you check eBay? You just missed magenta dk3 on mechanical keyboards.com


----------



## Talon720

Hey regarding the ducky minis does anyone if ducky will make replacement caps for the mini. Since the keycaps have 3 different legends in some cases for the fn layer. What would or do you guys do in these cases say screw it and get normal keycaps?


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

I just bought a Ducky Shine Legend, Silver Case, Blue Switch, Blue LED. It hasn't arrived yet, but I am really excited.

I am wondering, does this keyboard come with a wire key cap puller?


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's because on non-RGB MX switches, the LEDs are mounted off-center, creating the difference in brightness.


Does this "off-center" LED placement have any impact on longevity? I can live with a slightly off center illumination, I just want this Ducky Shine Legend to last me.
This is my first mechanical keyboard.

Any pointers from the Peripherals Editor on how to maintain one? keep my desk very neat, very clean. I use hand sanitizer constantly to keep my current keyboard as clean as possible. I am hoping the Legend comes with a clear plastic keyboard cover so I can place it over the keyboard when not in use, or if I'm snacking. Not sure what else.. I'm open to recommendations. Heck, I've even considered wearing a hair net to prevent stray hairs from falling into the keyboard.


----------



## Anateus

Dont buy any keyboard if you want to keep it so clean








I had an ecosystem under my old keyboard, nothing really heppened to her because of it. You can DataVac it every month.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Dont buy any keyboard if you want to keep it so clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an ecosystem under my old keyboard, nothing really heppened to her because of it. You can DataVac it every month.


Ahh cool! So I can grow Sea Monkeys in my keyboard??!??!


----------



## Native89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> I just bought a Ducky Shine Legend, Silver Case, Blue Switch, Blue LED. It hasn't arrived yet, but I am really excited.
> 
> I am wondering, does this keyboard come with a wire key cap puller?


It does not come with a wire puller. Just a plastic Ducky shaped one.
Shame really as the puller snags on the aluminum body when pulling some tight keys like "esc".

You'll love the keyboard though. Very hefty and solid build. (Black body, Brown switch, White LED here)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> Does this "off-center" LED placement have any impact on longevity? I can live with a slightly off center illumination, I just want this Ducky Shine Legend to last me.
> This is my first mechanical keyboard.
> 
> Any pointers from the Peripherals Editor on how to maintain one? keep my desk very neat, very clean. I use hand sanitizer constantly to keep my current keyboard as clean as possible. I am hoping the Legend comes with a clear plastic keyboard cover so I can place it over the keyboard when not in use, or if I'm snacking. Not sure what else.. I'm open to recommendations. Heck, I've even considered wearing a hair net to prevent stray hairs from falling into the keyboard.


Not really, if we're just talking about the fact that the LED sits towards the edge of the switch, rather than in the middle.

As for keeping it clean, just don't eat food over it and don't keep drinks close to it (especially stuff like Coke). Other than that, you can just take the keycaps off and clean it every so often.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Cool, thank you guys. I am very excited, will post some pictures when it arrives on Wedneday(I hope)

I need to order a keycap puller now.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd recommend a wire keycap puller, the plastic ring ones aren't as good in my opinion.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd recommend a wire keycap puller, the plastic ring ones aren't as good in my opinion.


Oh yea, of course, wire all the way.

I just ordered one of the mechanicalkeyboard.com wire pullers off Amazon. Cheap, but I think it will get the job done.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Has anyone used this: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/led-color-changer ? I bought blue backlit Shine, but I wanted Magenta more (out of stock though).


I got a set of those for my Shine II TKL with white LEDs. I have to say, I was quite underwhelmed. The light is now very, very dim compared to the pure white, and the shade of red is almost a deep pink; nothing like the red on my other Shine II. I can pull out my TKL and get a side-by-side comparison picture for you if you'd like.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I got a set of those for my Shine II TKL with white LEDs. I have to say, I was quite underwhelmed. The light is now very, very dim compared to the pure white, and the shade of red is almost a deep pink; nothing like the red on my other Shine II. I can pull out my TKL and get a side-by-side comparison picture for you if you'd like.


Yes, please a picture would be super


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*
> 
> Yes, please a picture would be super


Here you go. One of the majority of each board showing all of the colors, and a more close-up one focusing on the reds.

 

The color isn't perfectly accurate; each is slightly more saturated than it looks in the photo. But you should still be able to get the idea that the ones with lamps are really washed out.
The orange lamps on the TKL look slightly more orange than yellow like they are shown in the picture, but they're still not purely orange.
My conclusion on these lamps is that they're pretty cool, but they still really can't compare at all to getting a board with the exact LEDs you want.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Here you go. One of the majority of each board showing all of the colors, and a more close-up one focusing on the reds.
> 
> 
> 
> The color isn't perfectly accurate; each is slightly more saturated than it looks in the photo. But you should still be able to get the idea that the ones with lamps are really washed out.
> The orange lamps on the TKL look slightly more orange than yellow like they are shown in the picture, but they're still not purely orange.
> My conclusion on these lamps is that they're pretty cool, but they still really can't compare at all to getting a board with the exact LEDs you want.


Thanks for the pictures. While they do not seem perfect I just joined the drop on Massdrop. Looks great to have it on selected keys like a red esc or yellow modifiers etc.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*
> 
> Thanks for the pictures. While they do not seem perfect I just joined the drop on Massdrop. Looks great to have it on selected keys like a red esc or yellow modifiers etc.


Alright, hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Dunan

I was recommended a ducky shine 3, but am not able to find one, is there a specific place to find one or do I have to order from taiwan?

I am looking for a ducky shine 3 with MX CHERRY BROWN switches.


----------



## Falkentyne

Is there a reason you don't want a ducky shine 4 with MX brown switches? The Shine 3 is discontinued.


----------



## kevmatic

Oh, hey! Can I join the club?



Oh, wait, nevermind. :/


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Is there a reason you don't want a ducky shine 4 with MX brown switches? The Shine 3 is discontinued.


I didn't know that, I was recommended a shine 3 yesterday so that's what i've been looking for.

Anyplace to get a ducky shine 4 then?


----------



## Dunan

looks like the shine 4 is not released yet, probably will preorder


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> looks like the shine 4 is not released yet, probably will preorder


The Ducky Shine 4 will be in stock soon at MechanicalKeyboard.com

Blue LED and MX Brown


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> The Ducky Shine 4 will be in stock soon at MechanicalKeyboard.com
> Blue LED and MX Brown


That's where I saw it...wont be able to preorder for another week yet at least


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I didn't know that, I was recommended a shine 3 yesterday so that's what i've been looking for.
> 
> Anyplace to get a ducky shine 4 then?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> The Ducky Shine 4 will be in stock soon at MechanicalKeyboard.com
> Blue LED and MX Brown


Well there's a couple shine 3 tkl and 104 key at Nicxus and eBay just to let us know


----------



## Anateus

There is plenty of Shine 3 TKL at Aliexpress, bought one myself (blue backlight/mx blue)


----------



## Talon720

Ok just wanted to show my new mini with mx Reds coming from Browns and Clears I like them. I'm wondering if blacks mighta been better for me but no biggie. This keyboard weighs 3lbs it's feels heavy it's great for how small it is. Though I could see it being more difficult to carry around though not much more.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> There is plenty of Shine 3 TKL at Aliexpress, bought one myself (blue backlight/mx blue)


I was looking at Duckys on aliexpress which kinda made me wonder if they were fakes or not I guess you had good luck


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> I was looking at Duckys on aliexpress which kinda made me wonder if they were fakes or not I guess you had good luck


Aliexpress is just chinese eBay. They sell both fakes and original stuff. The seller I bought it from proved that it has original boxing, warranty card and serial number.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Well there's a couple shine 3 tkl and 104 key at Nicxus and eBay just to let us know


I don't do ebay or any sites like it. too easy to get jipped. I'll just wait until release date for the ducky 4, its only another week and a half. I'll probably pre-order (hopefully) this weekend if tax return comes in.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I don't do ebay or any sites like it. too easy to get jipped. I'll just wait until release date for the ducky 4, its only another week and a half. I'll probably pre-order (hopefully) this weekend if tax return comes in.


No tkl announced if that was something you were interested in


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> No tkl announced if that was something you were interested in


No worries, I didn't know the shine 4 was going to be released right around the corner or I definitely would have pursued the shine 3.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

So I just got my Ducky Shine Legend with MX Blues and Blue LEDs. We're not off to a great start.

The packaging was a massive letdown. Considering the Tesoro Lobera Supreme(Kailh Brown) I just came from was packaged insanely well. The keyboard wasn't protected by foam or anything, it comes in a thin brown cardboard box without a lot of protection. It doesn't come with one of those clear plastic over-the-keys type protectors and the larger box in which it was packaged had a lot of free space for this thing to bounce around during shipping.

The build and feel of this keyboard is spectacular though. Zero flex. None, nada. This thing is built like a tank. In a zombie apocalypse, this keyboard could smash a head in. The sandblasted silver finish is gorgeous. The pictures online don't do it justice. It looks so much better in person. The keyboard feels so sturdy, so hefty, so metal and well built, that you would think nothing would be wrong with this keyboard. Looks can be deceiving.

So at first I gave the miniscule manual a read over. It is explained well enough, but not as good as I would have liked for a specialty product. This is a minor gripe.

The keys though, this is a big one. I am noticing a heck of a lot more inconsistency out of these keys than the Kailh Brown switches on my Tesoro Lobera Supreme. Specifically the P, S, I, T, and 5/% keys. They are stiff, very stiff, and I find myself having to repress them while typing because they aren't actuating the first time I hit them with my normal typing force. I'm hoping that this goes away after some break in. I am also noticing that it is harder to double tap, you really have to lift your finger all the way off the key before being able to actuate it again. Words that have two of the same letter back to back are causing me problems because I am a fairly quick typist and am not used to having to completely lift before pressing down again. Growing pains, nothing more. Just have to get used to it, but I can understand why seriously competitive gamers don't like blues. I am not seriously competitive, and FPS isn't my main genre, so this isn't as big of a deal to me as it would be others.

The backspace key is REALLY bad. It is mega stiff, and I have never felt a mushy key before, but I now know what mushy is, because the backspace key is mushy. It is hard to actuate, doesn't have a good click, sounds more springy than anything, and is super mushy. I'm really upset over the backspace key. This key alone has me thinking of returning this, and that is something I want to avoid at all costs because NCIX is really unforgiving with returns, especially shipping costs. It is expensive, and it takes a long time. I hate NCIX shipping with a passion.

The Enter key is not as bad, its not as stiff, but doesn't have the same satisfying click as the other keys, is also mushy, but not as bad as the Backspace key, and it has that horrendous springy noise. Cheap. My membrane keyboard sounds better on the backspace and enter keys. I'm hoping it will go away with some break in, but I'm not as hopeful about it going away as I am with the other keys that are just stiff.

What is a good program/website to use to record sound so that I can upload it to the internet for others to hear?

The replacement WASD keycaps come in a nice grayish silver that matches the frame. Problem is, the replacement keys are ever so slightly elevated, so they stand out more. A plus for gaming, a big minus for typing. I would have replaced them if they were the same height, but they aren't, so in the bag they stay. The included keycap puller is actually not bad if you only have to use it for the regular sized keys. A keyboard of this price should really come with a wire puller. Good thing I bought one myself.

The LED lighting effects are really cool. I love the explosion and reactive settings, as a gimmick, but I use full LED color as my preferred lighting mode. I really like the different levels of brightness, it is not just one or two levels, it is a nice range of brightness so you can get it exactly how you want it.

The Capslock, ScrLk and NumLk keys are all dimmed by default. The only light up when you click them, and this is to let you know that they are on. I like and dislike this. I like that it lets you know when those settings are active because it lights the key up, but I dislike it because it looks really awkward. I first thought that the LEDs arrived broken because of it. I rarely use Capslock, so the LED will be off most of the time. It just looks weird.

Brightness of the LEDs across the keys is as to be expected. The LED is above the switch, so the lightening beneath the keycap isn't going to be completely even. My problem, is that the brightness across all keys is not even. The keys off towards the left, the punctuation keys are not the same brightness as the others, no matter the setting, low, high, in between, it is not even.





This is also really undesirable for such an expensive keyboard.

The keycaps are really nice and laser etched. They look fantastic, the ones that are actually even and bright enough. They attract finger grease like no other though, and I am very particular about keeping my keyboard and mouse clean. I have a bottle of hand sanitizer right next to my desk precisely for keeping my peripherals as clean as possible. So if this is collecting grease even after a hand wash and a sanitizer bath, that doesn't bode well for keeping this clean in the future.

I'm really at an impasse. The keys that work great are great, and I love them, but I feel like there are way too many negatives on a $130 keyboard for me to not return it and at least try my luck at a more consistent one. I definitely like the feel of Blues way better than Browns, and no, its not because the other was Kailh.

What are your thoughts other Ducky Owners?


----------



## MC RaZaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> So I just got my Ducky Shine Legend with MX Blues and Blue LEDs. We're not off to a great start.
> 
> The packaging was a massive letdown. Considering the Tesoro Lobera Supreme(Kailh Brown) I just came from was packaged insanely well. The keyboard wasn't protected by foam or anything, it comes in a thin brown cardboard box without a lot of protection. It doesn't come with one of those clear plastic over-the-keys type protectors and the larger box in which it was packaged had a lot of free space for this thing to bounce around during shipping.
> 
> The build and feel of this keyboard is spectacular though. Zero flex. None, nada. This thing is built like a tank. In a zombie apocalypse, this keyboard could smash a head in. The sandblasted silver finish is gorgeous. The pictures online don't do it justice. It looks so much better in person. The keyboard feels so sturdy, so hefty, so metal and well built, that you would think nothing would be wrong with this keyboard. Looks can be deceiving.
> 
> So at first I gave the miniscule manual a read over. It is explained well enough, but not as good as I would have liked for a specialty product. This is a minor gripe.
> 
> The keys though, this is a big one. I am noticing a heck of a lot more inconsistency out of these keys than the Kailh Brown switches on my Tesoro Lobera Supreme. Specifically the P, S, I, T, and 5/% keys. They are stiff, very stiff, and I find myself having to repress them while typing because they aren't actuating the first time I hit them with my normal typing force. I'm hoping that this goes away after some break in. I am also noticing that it is harder to double tap, you really have to lift your finger all the way off the key before being able to actuate it again. Words that have two of the same letter back to back are causing me problems because I am a fairly quick typist and am not used to having to completely lift before pressing down again. Growing pains, nothing more. Just have to get used to it, but I can understand why seriously competitive gamers don't like blues. I am not seriously competitive, and FPS isn't my main genre, so this isn't as big of a deal to me as it would be others.
> 
> The backspace key is REALLY bad. It is mega stiff, and I have never felt a mushy key before, but I now know what mushy is, because the backspace key is mushy. It is hard to actuate, doesn't have a good click, sounds more springy than anything, and is super mushy. I'm really upset over the backspace key. This key alone has me thinking of returning this, and that is something I want to avoid at all costs because NCIX is really unforgiving with returns, especially shipping costs. It is expensive, and it takes a long time. I hate NCIX shipping with a passion.
> 
> The Enter key is not as bad, its not as stiff, but doesn't have the same satisfying click as the other keys, is also mushy, but not as bad as the Backspace key, and it has that horrendous springy noise. Cheap. My membrane keyboard sounds better on the backspace and enter keys. I'm hoping it will go away with some break in, but I'm not as hopeful about it going away as I am with the other keys that are just stiff.
> 
> What is a good program/website to use to record sound so that I can upload it to the internet for others to hear?
> 
> The replacement WASD keycaps come in a nice grayish silver that matches the frame. Problem is, the replacement keys are ever so slightly elevated, so they stand out more. A plus for gaming, a big minus for typing. I would have replaced them if they were the same height, but they aren't, so in the bag they stay. The included keycap puller is actually not bad if you only have to use it for the regular sized keys. A keyboard of this price should really come with a wire puller. Good thing I bought one myself.
> 
> The LED lighting effects are really cool. I love the explosion and reactive settings, as a gimmick, but I use full LED color as my preferred lighting mode. I really like the different levels of brightness, it is not just one or two levels, it is a nice range of brightness so you can get it exactly how you want it.
> 
> The Capslock, ScrLk and NumLk keys are all dimmed by default. The only light up when you click them, and this is to let you know that they are on. I like and dislike this. I like that it lets you know when those settings are active because it lights the key up, but I dislike it because it looks really awkward. I first thought that the LEDs arrived broken because of it. I rarely use Capslock, so the LED will be off most of the time. It just looks weird.
> 
> Brightness of the LEDs across the keys is as to be expected. The LED is above the switch, so the lightening beneath the keycap isn't going to be completely even. My problem, is that the brightness across all keys is not even. The keys off towards the left, the punctuation keys are not the same brightness as the others, no matter the setting, low, high, in between, it is not even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also really undesirable for such an expensive keyboard.
> 
> The keycaps are really nice and laser etched. They look fantastic, the ones that are actually even and bright enough. They attract finger grease like no other though, and I am very particular about keeping my keyboard and mouse clean. I have a bottle of hand sanitizer right next to my desk precisely for keeping my peripherals as clean as possible. So if this is collecting grease even after a hand wash and a sanitizer bath, that doesn't bode well for keeping this clean in the future.
> 
> I'm really at an impasse. The keys that work great are great, and I love them, but I feel like there are way too many negatives on a $130 keyboard for me to not return it and at least try my luck at a more consistent one. I definitely like the feel of Blues way better than Browns, and no, its not because the other was Kailh.
> 
> What are your thoughts other Ducky Owners?


I could be wrong, but I believe your Tesoro uses costar stabilizers whereas Ducky uses cherry stabilizers. That may be why the Backspace and Enter keys feel that way. Unfortunately, that may mean Ducky is not for you as they only use cherry stabilizers unless they decide to use costar stabilizers someday. SOme people like cherry stabilizers and some people hate it.

I could be wrong though and you just happen to have received a defective/imperfect product.

I'm surprise you didn't receive a wired keycap puller as well as a plastic cover over your keyboard as I received those for my Shine 3.

As for the LEDs I'm sorry that happened. It's as if they ran out of a certain batch of LEDs and went with another batch that was a bit different and not so bright. Maybe try flashing the latest firmware and see if that fixes it.

Is it possible your keyboard is a used one?

It sucks that you had a terrible experience.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MC RaZaR*
> 
> I could be wrong, but I believe your Tesoro uses costar stabilizers whereas Ducky uses cherry stabilizers. That may be why the Backspace and Enter keys feel that way. Unfortunately, that may mean Ducky is not for you as they only use cherry stabilizers unless they decide to use costar stabilizers someday. SOme people like cherry stabilizers and some people hate it.
> 
> I could be wrong though and you just happen to have received a defective/imperfect product.
> 
> I'm surprise you didn't receive a wired keycap puller as well as a plastic cover over your keyboard as I received those for my Shine 3.
> 
> As for the LEDs I'm sorry that happened. It's as if they ran out of a certain batch of LEDs and went with another batch that was a bit different and not so bright. Maybe try flashing the latest firmware and see if that fixes it.
> 
> Is it possible your keyboard is a used one?
> 
> It sucks that you had a terrible experience.


I doubt it... But I am not sure. I got it from NCIXUS, there were no signs of usage, but NCIX is of the more sketchy retailers in my opinion, so I cannot be sure.

I don't think it is a matter of stabilizers used, I think they are just really defective. The backspace is just god awful. Mush. Spring. I can't even remove the keycap. I know it should have some wire bars holding it down, but the fact that I cannot even get to the bars is concerning. Or I just don't know about how Ducky does it. The other keys in that are aren't bad. The shift key is perfect, the space bar is perfect, the \ | key is perfect. Its just the Enter and Backspace that are giving me grief.

I am happy to say that after just a few hours of use, the once stiff keys have loosened up, so that is really promising.

Should I return it? I think all of these problems combined it is not acceptable. The LED is not the worst in the world, but I expected more from Ducky. The Backspace key is just unacceptable though.

I detest NCIX shipping and returns, it will probably cost me another ~$15 and 8 business days. I will have to tell them to ship it much better. They didn't use nearly enough air packets when packaging and the keyboard was probably sliding around from one side of the country to the other.


----------



## Falkentyne

Ok let's get to work here.
I have a ducky shine 69 fire edition, that has MX blues on the backspace, and there are *NO* metal bars on the backspace key. There are also no bars on the other MX blue keys (space bar, shift, enter, etc). They are held on by cherry stabilizers.

It's almost 100% the stabilizers. I have two fire editions, and the backspace on the second one felt really horrible, even though the click itself was fine.

What I did to fix it was simply put some lube gel on the stabilizers and moved it around (just a little), then reapplied. That fixed everything right up.

Just FYI, my ducky shine 3 had the SAME problem, but this time it was the shift keys! Even the enter key felt bad. The switches were fine--it was the stabilizers. Lubing them fixed them up nice and good. That was a MX Brown board, by the way.

Yes the keycaps are hard to pull off but just use the wire pullers and make sure you have both ends on both sides of the backspace key. Make sure the wire clips are not touching the backslash or +/= key, and then just pull it right off with a strong, but straight up, slightly rocky motion. It will take some force but will come right off.

Once the switch is off, compare it with one of the letter switches with the cap off. If they feel the same, then you know it's the stabilizer causing the problem.

MX blues can have inconsistent clicks, (greens tend to be more consistent, and louder), but the overall feel of the switch should be the same, and all of the switches should be very easy to actuate.

As far as the LED lightning, have you REMOVED the punctuation keys and the letter keys next to it and actually verified that the LED lights are not the same brightness?
Because uneven brightness, especially on the numbers and punctuations, have always been a problem with Cherry MX backlit keys, due to how the switch is designed (the LED is above the switch, which is the EXACT reason why the letters are not centered on the key!

The shine 4 69 fire edition has differently etched keys, so the backlight is much more even on the letters and number keypad (not sure if the ducky legend has this, but the regular shine 3 and the regular shine 4 have unevenly lit letter keys, although each letter is the same brightness as all the others), and the punctuation keys are more evenly lit, although it still dims down on the lower side of the punctuations, and the top row of numbers.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

@Falkentyne

Thank you for all of this, time to get to work!

What type of lubrication should I get? Preferably through Amazon prime, or at a local hardware store that way I can do this fast in case I have to end up returning it. Is there maybe something around the house that I could use that won't harm the keyboard? So far, I am looking at Finish Line Extreme Fluoro or Permatex Dielectric Tune Up Grease 81150. Both are recommended by Ripster. The Permatex stuff is much cheaper, and I can probably get it at a local hardware store instead of waiting a few days on Amazon.

That is good to know that you have encountered this problem before, and know how to solve it. I was very hesitant to yank too hard on the backspace key because I didn't want to break anything. I will give it another try.
EDIT* Will I need to open up the keyboard and really get deep down into the stabilizers? Or is this something I can do by just removing the key cap?

I will try removing the keys to see if it really is the LED, or if it is the keycaps that are causing that section to be more dim. Hearing you say that, and looking at it again, I am thinking it is actually not an LED problem. It is probably just that the laser etchings are not as centered over the punctuation keys as they are on the letter keys, and as a result, not enough light is coming through. I will remove the caps entirely to verify, but it is likely just that the punctuation etchings are not centered like the rest of the keys.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

@Falkentyne

Ok, so I removed the keycaps and am looking at the stabilizers on both the enter and backspace keys. The backspace key is bad. The stabilizers are not working together in tandem. It looks like one side is up while the other is down. They don't bounce back up when you press on them. They just kinda stick down.

The Enter key while still not perfect, at least, you can see they are both on the same level at least, and they do react by bouncing back up when you press them down.



Will lube help this, or is the problem more advanced than a lube job?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

My latest Ducky, a DS4 69 Fire Edition....6 LED color zones and 9 switch types!


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> My latest Ducky, a DS4 69 Fire Edition....6 LED color zones and 9 switch types!


Nice one, I also got one. Number 0165.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> @Falkentyne
> 
> Ok, so I removed the keycaps and am looking at the stabilizers on both the enter and backspace keys. The backspace key is bad. The stabilizers are not working together in tandem. It looks like one side is up while the other is down. They don't bounce back up when you press on them. They just kinda stick down.
> 
> The Enter key while still not perfect, at least, you can see they are both on the same level at least, and they do react by bouncing back up when you press them down.
> 
> 
> 
> Will lube help this, or is the problem more advanced than a lube job?


Sorry, I don't know. I don't know how to repair keyboards. There may be faq on the mechanical keyboards reddit about fixing stabilizers that are not physically damaged. But can't help more, sorry.
And what about the LEDs? Have you tried switching the keycaps with the letter keycaps to the left of the punctuations, to see if its the LED at fault or just the keycaps?


----------



## Anateus

Ask them: http://geekhack.org/
Or r/mechanicalkeyboards.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Sorry, I don't know. I don't know how to repair keyboards. There may be faq on the mechanical keyboards reddit about fixing stabilizers that are not physically damaged. But can't help more, sorry.
> And what about the LEDs? Have you tried switching the keycaps with the letter keycaps to the left of the punctuations, to see if its the LED at fault or just the keycaps?


Yup, removed the keycaps and switched them around, its not the LEDs as I thought, it is just the way they are engraved.
I will search for a fix to the stabilizer problem now. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Falkentyne

If you can't fix it easily, can you RMA the keyboard?
I wouldn't want to open up or desolder a brand new keyboard (that will void the warranty).
On all the stabilizers that had issues, mine moved evenly up and down and didn't get stuck; they just needed lubing.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> If you can't fix it easily, can you RMA the keyboard?
> I wouldn't want to open up or desolder a brand new keyboard (that will void the warranty).
> On all the stabilizers that had issues, mine moved evenly up and down and didn't get stuck; they just needed lubing.


Yea, I don't feel like opening up and doing soldering to a brand new keyboard. My worry is that I will end up spending another $15 on shipping, wait another 8 business days, only to get another keyboard with a similar or worse problem. Maybe I have it good with just one key being a problem?

Is having just one key with bad stabilizers par for the course on a new keyboard? The other stabilizers feel really good. No mush, great sound. Its just the damn Backspace key that is bad. Is it worth all that trouble? Should I be lucky that it is just one key that is bad?


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Anyone know if Slick Honey Bike Grease is ok to use on stabilizers? It is very viscous and apparently it works well on plastic. Would like to get someone who knows more than me to confirm though.

None of my local hardware stores have the Permatex Dielectric Grease #81150


----------



## Falkentyne

I still use an old tube of radio shack lube gel that I must have had for 10 years now. But apparently you can get the same stuff from http://www.super-lube.com/

But does the stabilizer actually lift up properly and not act completely broken? You should be able to manually grip (with something small or needle nose tweezers) both sides of the stabilizer and have it move up and down the same way as the shift key ones. If not, no amount of lube will fix a broken part. It's VERY rare for a stabilizer to be completely broken, though. Usually they may not be fully inserted correctly but that's extremely rare.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I still use an old tube of radio shack lube gel that I must have had for 10 years now. But apparently you can get the same stuff from http://www.super-lube.com/
> 
> But does the stabilizer actually lift up properly and not act completely broken? You should be able to manually grip (with something small or needle nose tweezers) both sides of the stabilizer and have it move up and down the same way as the shift key ones. If not, no amount of lube will fix a broken part. It's VERY rare for a stabilizer to be completely broken, though. Usually they may not be fully inserted correctly but that's extremely rare.


Yea, thats exactly what I have to do. There is a small groove on the top of the stabilizers that I use to pull them up. I have to manually grip them and pull them to the up most position. If I press down on them from that upward position, they stay down though, they don't rebound back up like the other keys with stabilizers.

So right now, I just pulled them up with some tweezers to get them in the up most position, and I carefully placed the backspace key on top of them and pushed down to get them to stick. It is still incredibly mushy, but not as bad as when it was just the stabilizer on the left that was connected to the keycap, at least that is what I think was happening.

I think the Bike Grease would be fine to use. I am doing some digging and people use it on plastics all the time. They don't say anything about discoloration, but I will test it on something before using it on the stabilizers, if grease will even help. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Ok, so talking to more Ducky users on LTT, and Geekhack, this is starting to sound like a really common problem on the Backspace key. Can any other Ducky Shine Legend owners comment please?

It just so happens, this other guy posted his review on the Legend, and in his video, low and behold, his Backspace key is doing the exact same thing. It starts at the 10 second mark.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2UsJ5u6Jjo&feature=youtu.be

Then, someone else in the thread who owns both a Legend with Browns and Blues said he is having the same problem. Its worse on the Blue than the Brown he said.

I was thinking of RMAing it, but after all of these people have stepped forward, all claiming the same problem, it looks like this is an inherently defective switch.


----------



## Falkentyne

That video looks perfectly fine.
I thought you said yours is getting stuck?
The one in the video doesn't have a problem.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That video looks perfectly fine.
> I thought you said yours is getting stuck?
> The one in the video doesn't have a problem.


The stabilizers are getting stuck, the keycap on the backspace key at least rebounds back up, but it take a lot more pressure to actuate, feels so terrible, and has an awful sound associated with it. Look again, the Backspace key and left shift keys are not fine. His backspace isn't as bad as mine, but it is not how it should be.

All of a sudden, a lot of people on LTT are all complaining about their Legend keyboards, specifically because of the stabilizer keys. Apparently I am lucky having just one key that is bad.


----------



## missalaire

I've got a Ducky Legend with MX reds coming to me on Monday. Hopefully mine doesn't have any of these issues :x


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missalaire*
> 
> I've got a Ducky Legend with MX reds coming to me on Monday. Hopefully mine doesn't have any of these issues :x


I hope not man, people are coming out of the woodworks over on LTT to complain about their Legends. Same problem, stabilizer keys. One guy has RMA'd three, and finally said screw it, they are busted.


----------



## royalkilla408

Got the Mini. Loving it. Its replacing my Ducky Shine 3. Nothing wrong with my Shine but I wanted something smaller. Anyone know where I can get keycaps for the Mini? They are different than the Ducky Shine 3 keycaps. The letters are in the middle or bottom part unlike Shine 3. I want to do white ones. Thanks!


----------



## Dunan

Here I was ready to pre-order a shine 4 and they are all sold out already. They don't have any in stock and they are not even released yet. Seriously, just my luck.


----------



## serothis

Does anyone know if the issue with the stabilizer keys only on the legend or are other models experiencing the same issues?


----------



## missalaire

Just got my Ducky Legend keyboard today and I think my stabilizer keys are fine. They don't feel as though they need more pressure than normal to accentuate and the sound they make when they bottom out don't feel out of the ordinary that I can tell.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missalaire*
> 
> Just got my Ducky Legend keyboard today and I think my stabilizer keys are fine. They don't feel as though they need more pressure than normal to accentuate and the sound they make when they bottom out don't feel out of the ordinary that I can tell.


Good! I'm happy for you! I am starting to get used to how much force is needed for the backspace key. Its still not smooth like the others, and doesn't sound good at all. But its way too much of a hassle to go through an RMA for just one key, when I might only get back a keyboard that is worse off.


----------



## Falkentyne

As I said, your stabilizers are defective. My backspace on mine feels the same as enter.
My shine 3 backspace feels the exact same as the letter keys. The shine 4 isn't quite as good though.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> As I said, your stabilizers are defective. My backspace on mine feels the same as enter.
> My shine 3 backspace feels the exact same as the letter keys. The shine 4 isn't quite as good though.


I know that it is defective, but I'm just going to stick with it. The other Legend owners I have talked with on Geekhack, and LTT say their Legend's aren't great either. Especially those on LTT who purchased through NCIX, same as me. They RMA'd a few times, and eventually just said give me a refund because the stabilizers were so bad on all of the keyboards he got. Just having one that is really bad, I will live with it for a year, then clip it after the manufacturer's warranty is up.


----------



## Falkentyne

Why not just return it for a refund and buy it from mechanicalkeyboards.com?

They are MUCH nicer to work with.

They're in stock, too.

http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=954
http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=957

Red and blue switches.
Even the Fire 69 edition is in stock.
http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1153

Now let's compare NCIX.
http://www.ncix.com/detail/ducky-shine-4-69-fire-73-104833.htm

Been a month, STILL in preorder.

Return it for a refund and don't ever order from NCIX again.
Even if you have to pay extra shipping to Canada, it's worth it to order from tigerimports (they run mechanicalkeyboards.com)


----------



## thenoblepoptart

Just ordered the Ducky Shine 4 69 Fire Edition, supposed to be here on Wednesday I'd be more than happy to share my thoughts on it. It'll be my first mechanical but I've used another mechanical keyboard with Cherry MX Blues which is owned by a friend.

I'm excited to say the least but a bit nervous as people are complaining alot about the layout of the switches.


----------



## Falkentyne

Which switches?
The 69?
If anything, the 69 edition is better (provided that you can handle a heavy switch) than a 'normal' full MX green board, because it uses MX blues on most of the pinky keys (e.g. Tab, caps lock, shift, control alt, enter, backspace). So the only MX green keys that you would usually press with the pinky, are ~, 1, QAZ, [ " /, ] \ and maybe -+. While this may not be the best for typing, for gaming it makes complete sense, since you usually mash the side keys and space in most games. Also MX blue on the space bar makes sense for gaming, too.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

I got the Ducky Shine Legend for only $112 shipped through NCIX is why. Return shipping would cost me another ~$10, then I would have to struggle to get a refund, and not NCIX credit. Even if I did get a refund, and they don't reimburse shipping, which makes my refund only $100, I am paying another ~$40 for the same keyboard that might still end up having more bad stabilizers.

I'm just going to live with this one wacky key. Less hassle, less risk

EDIT* NCIXUS


----------



## ajresendez

Have had a Ducky Shine MX brown for two years. Just ordered a new Ducky Shine 4 RED/Blue MX Red keyboard from mechanicalkeyboards, super excited to get new keyboard!


----------



## BuzzinDSM

Dumb question alert!
I just received a Ducky Shine 4. The NumLk and ScrLk always stay purple regardless of the other key colors. Is this normal?


----------



## Ragsters

Anyone have any news about the upcoming Ducky Shine 4 White Edition? I'm definitely going to buy it next month on release. Anyone else planning on getting it?


----------



## Arizonian

I was thinking of getting it yesterday. I didn't pre-order last week and when it came back into stock it was sold out when I checked. Most likely from pre-orders. Next batch due March 20 on Mechanicalkeyboards.com.

YouTube reviews don't delve into the board at all. More like open box show the pretty colors, read off some specs.

Here a basic review - You'll need a translater.

http://www.technic3d.com/review/eingabegeraete/1762-ducky-shine-4/1.htm


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I was thinking of getting it yesterday. I didn't pre-order last week and when it came back into stock it was sold out when I checked. Most likely from pre-orders. Next batch due March 20 on Mechanicalkeyboards.com.
> 
> YouTube reviews don't delve into the board at all. More like open box show the pretty colors, read off some specs.
> 
> Here a basic review - You'll need a translater.
> 
> http://www.technic3d.com/review/eingabegeraete/1762-ducky-shine-4/1.htm


Are you referring to the regular shine 4?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Are you referring to the regular shine 4?


I only know of the Blue/Red. Is there a straight version? I was looking for specifically for brownMX and didn't see any other Shine 4.


----------



## Anateus

My Shine 3 MX Blue from Aliexpress. Damn, its perfect.


----------



## Ragsters

On Saturday I pre-ordered the Ducky Shine 4 "White Edition" from Mechanicalkeyboards.com! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## riznich48

was almost part of the club. ordered a ducky mini from mechanicalkeyboards.com but its quality greatly disappointed me. leds are all different colors and brightnesses.. when i set it to purple for example some keys will be bright blue or pink due to the leds not being close to same brightnesses mixed together. when i set it to all red some keys will barely light up . also some lettering is crooked/chipped and some keys feel much stiffer than others in addition to much more ping noise than other mech boards i've tried. when the leds are on there is a high pitched whine coming from the board.. the keyboard has turned off/on by itself a couple times. and on top of all that the space bar arrived detached when i opened the box. mechanical keyboards.com basically said tough poop and is making me pay the 12 dollar restocking fee + 9 dollars original shipping + the shipping i have to pay to send it back. that's quite a big fee for not wanting a disappointing product. oh well.. won't be ordering a ducky or from that website again.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riznich48*
> 
> was almost part of the club. ordered a ducky mini from mechanicalkeyboards.com but its quality greatly disappointed me. leds are all different colors and brightnesses.. when i set it to purple for example some keys will be bright blue or pink due to the leds not being close to same brightnesses mixed together. when i set it to all red some keys will barely light up . also some lettering is crooked/chipped and some keys feel much stiffer than others in addition to much more ping noise than other mech boards i've tried. when the leds are on there is a high pitched whine coming from the board.. the keyboard has turned off/on by itself a couple times. and on top of all that the space bar arrived detached when i opened the box. mechanical keyboards.com basically said tough poop and is making me pay the 12 dollar restocking fee + 9 dollars original shipping + the shipping i have to pay to send it back. that's quite a big fee for not wanting a disappointing product. oh well.. won't be ordering a ducky or from that website again.


Wow. That is a laundry list of mishaps. I'm sorry man, that is really unacceptable. I can't believe they are incurring all of those fees on you.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riznich48*
> 
> was almost part of the club. ordered a ducky mini from mechanicalkeyboards.com but its quality greatly disappointed me. leds are all different colors and brightnesses.. when i set it to purple for example some keys will be bright blue or pink due to the leds not being close to same brightnesses mixed together. when i set it to all red some keys will barely light up . also some lettering is crooked/chipped and some keys feel much stiffer than others in addition to much more ping noise than other mech boards i've tried. when the leds are on there is a high pitched whine coming from the board.. the keyboard has turned off/on by itself a couple times. and on top of all that the space bar arrived detached when i opened the box. mechanical keyboards.com basically said tough poop and is making me pay the 12 dollar restocking fee + 9 dollars original shipping + the shipping i have to pay to send it back. that's quite a big fee for not wanting a disappointing product. oh well.. won't be ordering a ducky or from that website again.


And my ducky from chinese eBay is just perfect, lol! Very bad luck man.


----------



## Falkentyne

They won't make you pay a restocking fee.
You only pay restocking fees if you want a full refund.

Email Josh and explain the situation.
[email protected]

I guarantee you he will NOT charge a restocking fee for a simple RMA.
They don't do that.


----------



## riznich48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> They won't make you pay a restocking fee.
> You only pay restocking fees if you want a full refund.
> 
> Email Josh and explain the situation.
> [email protected]
> 
> I guarantee you he will NOT charge a restocking fee for a simple RMA.
> They don't do that.


i don't want an rma though. i want a full refund. with that many different things wrong i don't want this keyboard..i originally wanted the quickfire rapid (which i just ordered from newegg to replace the ducky) but mechanical keyboards.com talked me into the ducky saying it was higher quality (probably because they're partners) and the product i received was anything but quality. now they are making me pay to return it after being dissatisfied with the product they endorsed.

i've explained the situation twice to them via email and both times they just copy/pasted their return policy to me


----------



## riznich48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> And my ducky from chinese eBay is just perfect, lol! Very bad luck man.


probably. i've heard from many that ducky was the epitome of quality so i realize i probably got bad luck.. but i must say the particular board i got is anything but quality.


----------



## Anateus

How do I turn spacebar leds on? Only middle one is active.
Nvm, found it out accidentally


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riznich48*
> 
> i don't want an rma though. i want a full refund. with that many different things wrong i don't want this keyboard..i originally wanted the quickfire rapid (which i just ordered from newegg to replace the ducky) but mechanical keyboards.com talked me into the ducky saying it was higher quality (probably because they're partners) and the product i received was anything but quality. now they are making me pay to return it after being dissatisfied with the product they endorsed.
> 
> i've explained the situation twice to them via email and both times they just copy/pasted their return policy to me


Hope you love your QF rapid as much as I love mine.
Bought this because I couldn't find a shine3 TKL with Blue switches and white LED anywhere.
Not disappointed at all.


----------



## riznich48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Hope you love your QF rapid as much as I love mine.
> Bought this because I couldn't find a shine3 TKL with Blue switches and white LED anywhere.
> Not disappointed at all.


just got in the mail today.. and besides the initial annoyance of plugging in the awkward cable.. i must say wow this keyboard is much better. its overall feel and impression is just of more quality than the mini i'm returning. looks much sleeker, and no broken leds to worry about. first time on typeracer was able to to get 130 wpm effortlessly where as the ducky felt clunky due to inconsistencies and had to struggle to get my normal 130 + . i do like the size of the mini but i'll take this quality over saving another 2 inches of desk space anyday.. plus the tkl still fits on my small desk better than i thought it would.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riznich48*
> 
> probably. i've heard from many that ducky was the epitome of quality so i realize i probably got bad luck.. but i must say the particular board i got is anything but quality.


So swap it for another one? There's a possibility of a lemon no matter what you buy, I'd return it and have them send you a new one. My shine 4 is supposed to come tomorrow, we'll see what happens.

If the same thing happens to me, they're replacing it with another.


----------



## riznich48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> So swap it for another one? There's a possibility of a lemon no matter what you buy, I'd return it and have them send you a new one. My shine 4 is supposed to come tomorrow, we'll see what happens.
> 
> If the same thing happens to me, they're replacing it with another.


already ordered the quickfire rapid, much happier with it


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riznich48*
> 
> already ordered the quickfire rapid, much happier with it


Ironically I'm coming from a cm storm quickfire tk and the typing and responsiveness are quite different for having the same mx browns. I'd have had them replace it, the 2 really don't compare so far.

And the OP can add me to the club, my shine 4 arrived today and it's top notch.


----------



## riznich48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Ironically I'm coming from a cm storm quickfire tk and the typing and responsiveness are quite different for having the same mx browns. I'd have had them replace it, the 2 really don't compare so far.
> 
> And the OP can add me to the club, my shine 4 arrived today and it's top notch.


i feel the cm has more responsive and consistent presses .. i read it's because they use costar stabilizers instead of cherry that the ducky uses.. but regardless of the reason i do notice a good difference.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riznich48*
> 
> i feel the cm has more responsive and consistent presses .. i read it's because they use costar stabilizers instead of cherry that the ducky uses.. but regardless of the reason i do notice a good difference.


I guess it's really subjective from user to user; My first mechanical KB (still have it and use it) uses costar stabilizers and they don't feel as smooth (more friction) as cherry.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riznich48*
> 
> i feel the cm has more responsive and consistent presses .. i read it's because they use costar stabilizers instead of cherry that the ducky uses.. but regardless of the reason i do notice a good difference.


Interesting, my quickfire TK has cherry mx browns and the typing is very different between these two. I'm trying to put a handle on what is so different. It could be that the ducky isn't broken in yet, as I write this this is the really the first time I've been able to type on it as I had my 4 yr old yesterday when it came in and I couldn't get 5 minutes in to test it. Sound wise the spacebar is completely different, that's the first thing I notice. It's got a thud to it instead of a clack and overall the keys sound quieter than the TK but again, it could be that's its not broken in yet, unless there is no break in period. I don't know anything about the ducky's to be honest or keyboards in general.


----------



## riznich48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I guess it's really subjective from user to user; My first mechanical KB (still have it and use it) uses costar stabilizers and they don't feel as smooth (more friction) as cherry.


yeh i was about to edit that it is subjective. all i know is there's a definite difference between the cm and the ducky.. and whether it's the stabalizers or quality or i got a dud with the ducky the cm just feels better to type on and feels higher quality (to me )


----------



## ClaggyPants

Anyone know where i can order a shine 3 in the uk? I want brown switches and white led's but cant find stock of them anywhere.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaggyPants*
> 
> Anyone know where i can order a shine 3 in the uk? I want brown switches and white led's but cant find stock of them anywhere.


Low chance you will get it anywhere. Ive seen some on Aliexpress if you consider international shipping.


----------



## Dunan

Just curious, how do you guys have your keyboards set up color wise?

I thought the red WASD keys would be a neat change but it threw the whole keyboard colors off so I put the regular keys back on. Right now I have them pulsing thru all the colors (default) but is there a way to set up the key like make the F row of keys and 10 key pad a different color than the rest of the keys? Like color sets for each if that makes sense.


----------



## killacam7478

Finally got my second set of white PBT caps for my work Ducky!




Color scheme is a little messy but I didn't want to make all the previous blue / novelty caps I got a total waste.


----------



## Ragsters

^Where did you get those?


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> ^Where did you get those?


Hey Ragsters, I got them through MassDrop (they are the Vortex Backlit PBT caps). I think they will offer them again soon because a lot of people bought off of there the last few times.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps

I also found them on this website for about $10 more than what I had paid, but you would get them much sooner.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1003


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Hey Ragsters, I got them through MassDrop (they are the Vortex Backlit PBT caps). I think they will offer them again soon because a lot of people bought off of there the last few times.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps
> 
> I also found them on this website for about $10 more than what I had paid, but you would get them much sooner.
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1003


Thanks! How would you compare them to the stock ducky Shine 4 caps?


----------



## ticallista

Just wondering about those with Ducky Zeros. Does your keyboard have hairline scratches on the bezel where the edge of the plastic dust cover meets the keyboard? I got this straight out of the box and they are pretty deep.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks! How would you compare them to the stock ducky Shine 4 caps?


Hey, sorry for the late reply. I actually have a Shine 3 and a Shine Zero. The Vortex keycaps feel significantly different than the stock caps that came with it. Because they are PBT , they feel a little "rougher" than the smooth caps. Also, these are doubleshot (and I'm no expert on this), but they feel heavier and sturdier than the others. After using them for a while, I actually like these a lot more than the caps that originally came on the boards. Hope that helps!


----------



## simtechray

Question, is there any way I can get a numpad output on my Shine 3 TKL? I need to program my mouse and using the windows on screen keyboard is a pain. Are they any key combos that can give me a numpad4 for example? Thanks


----------



## jbb817

I'm looking to buy my first mechanical keyboard and finally settled on the Ducky Shine 4. Only problem is I can't seem to find it in stock (at a normal price). Anyone know where to find the shine 4 with MX blues?


----------



## Falkentyne

Both the blues and browns are out of stock everywhere.

If you can handle a clicky switch that's heavier than blues (but still has blues on the mods), you can try this one.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1153


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Both the blues and browns are out of stock everywhere.
> 
> If you can handle a clicky switch that's heavier than blues (but still has blues on the mods), you can try this one.
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1153


Thanks for the response! I was looking at the Ducky 69 edition and really like the idea, but really wanted to go with blues to start. Ironically enough I checked later and saw ncix us had the Shine 4 in stock in MX blues! Looks like they must have gotten a new shipment in or something because I swear I checked earlier, and now they have 35 in stock. Also on sale for about 10 bucks off! Can't wait to get it and be a -part of the club.


----------



## Ragsters

I got my shine 4 "white edition" yesterday!


----------



## BoredErica

Are we gonna see Shine 5 preview in 2 months?


----------



## seville57

Got my Galaxy Class keycaps set from Massdrop today.


My Ducky Shine 4 69 Edition Fire Version.

My 3 ANSI k-boards.


Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Red - White LEDs - Rainbow keycaps set

Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Black - Red LEDs - Ducky Shine 2 Pink keycaps set

Ducky Shine 4 - 69 Edition Fire Version - Hybrid LEDs - Galaxy Class keycaps set


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> Got my Galaxy Class keycaps set from Massdrop today.
> 
> 
> My Ducky Shine 4 69 Fire Edition.


They looks awesome !
I'm waiting for my kit at the moment. I will post some pic when I will install them on my YOTS


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> They looks awesome !
> 
> I'm waiting for my kit at the moment. I will post some pic when I will install them on my YOTS


Thank you.

The only problem is that you should not use this keycaps set with a k-board with the LED light on, turn off the LED light.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> They looks awesome !
> 
> I'm waiting for my kit at the moment. I will post some pic when I will install them on my YOTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> The only problem is that you should not use this keycaps set with a k-board with the LED light on, turn off the LED light.
Click to expand...

I don't use my LED those time so I will be good.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> I don't use my LED those time so I will be good.


Ok.


----------



## link1393

Hre is my YOTS w/ the Galaxy Class set 



sorry for the hight ISO, I don't notice it when I take my shot.


----------



## Nightlight9000

White "Shine"-Caps + blue LEDs =


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Hre is my YOTS w/ the Galaxy Class set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the hight ISO, I don't notice it when I take my shot.


Lookin nice.


----------



## olrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> White "Shine"-Caps + blue LEDs =


I love the keyset you used there, soo nice !
Where did you get it ?


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Hre is my YOTS w/ the Galaxy Class set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the hight ISO, I don't notice it when I take my shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin nice.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olrait*
> 
> I love the keyset you used there, soo nice !
> Where did you get it ?


Thanks.
I bought them here: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Eingabegeraete/Key-Caps:::11051_11100.html

Totally overpriced for ABS-caps...I know.

If you are searching for PBT ANSI-Caps: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/?l=product_list&c=40


----------



## BranField

hi all. ive been looking for a shine 4 UK ISO for a little while now. i finally found some and then i started to want the white edition so i contacted ducky through their UK facebook page to find out if they even do the white edition in UK ISO (i posted over on the mechanical keyboard thread and someone informed me of a swedish/nordic ISO layout). they finally responded and have confirmed with me that there will be a white edition UK ISO layout around the start of May, it has been delayed by a supply shortage of MX brown switches apparently.

not sure if this has already been posted/answered but i thought i would inform you all to my findings


----------



## Arizonian

Anyone here have a Ducky 4 Red/Blue that can tell me if the all RED lights are really red. The red LED's seem a bit on the pink side from You Tube reviews.


----------



## Falkentyne

Color calibrations on cameras are sorta overpowered. Match that with monitors not always showing reds at the same shade, and you have a recipe for disaster.

The reds are *blood* red. They look like the same red as on my Microsoft sidewinder X4.
The reds only become pink when you add the other dual LED, blue, next to them. It goes from red to pink to lipstick to pink to Magneta or something (as you add blue to a full brightness red).

Some of the videos had red and blue led's on at the same time, though so that may be it, too. I saw one of them that were like that.


----------



## Arizonian

Thank you for that confirmation. I've been eyeing the Shine 4. May be passing a keyboard down.


----------



## cr1

Looking at this Ducky, any thoughts or suggestions?

Is NCIX okay to purchase from?

Thanks-


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1*
> 
> Looking at this Ducky, any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> Is NCIX okay to purchase from?
> 
> Thanks-


I bought my 2 Ducky Shine 3 and my Ducky Shine 4 69 Edition Fire Version here: https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCsQFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fmechanicalkeyboards.com%2F&ei=gkBGVcaeGYTJsQHf5oCYCw&usg=AFQjCNGyHMEQYRYUd3K4x4ztjLQ9SQ5VrQ

EDIT: They also have Ducky keycaps sets + some more keycaps sets if you're gonna change the keycaps on the k-board.


----------



## un1b4ll

Just ordered the Shine 4 from the NCIXUS sale. Can't wait to get it, I'll post some pics when it comes.


----------



## Arkheios

Where can those Overclock.net branded Ducky keyboards be purchased (has to be shipped to Sweden)?









Been looking for one with brown switches for quite a while now.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Have a DK9008 G2 Pro may I join "Please" if so that would be just "Ducky"

DSC01704.JPG 289k .JPG file


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> Where can those Overclock.net branded Ducky keyboards be purchased (has to be shipped to Sweden)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking for one with brown switches for quite a while now.


Those are a few years old now, finding one is going to be difficult.


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Those are a few years old now, finding one is going to be difficult.


Aww, then I'll just have to grab a standard one then... That's a paddlin!


----------



## Paradigm84

Unfortunately so, with any luck there may be another OCN keyboard in the future, but I'm not aware of anything so far.


----------



## Canis-X

My Ducky Mini with MX Blues.




Ducky Pro (Year of the Tiger)


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> Just ordered the Shine 4 from the NCIXUS sale. Can't wait to get it, I'll post some pics when it comes.


just got mine today from teh same sale. it's great. Too many options to figure out right now with the lighting.


----------



## Ragsters

Is there anything that can be done about the numlock and capslock lighting on the shine 4? Seems like my only option is magenta.


----------



## bobfig

What up guys. I ended up braking my shine 3 a few weeks back so i ended up getting a shine 4 silver edition with clear switches. I love the new board and havi g duel color led is awesome. I ended up with ether all red with blue high use game keys. Or the opposite blue keys with red game keys. Makes for a nice looking board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Is there anything that can be done about the numlock and capslock lighting on the shine 4? Seems like my only option is magenta.


Nope same with caps lock and scroll lock. Its ment to do that so you can tell that key is activated or not when other leds are on. Its not that bad.


----------



## ComputAni

Just ordered a Shine 4







. I'm transitioning from a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate so not too sure what to expect







(I enjoyed the blackwidow experience...)


----------



## bobfig

Welcome to the quacky side.

You should experiance better build quality and just an overall sturdier keyboard.


----------



## seville57

Changed the keycaps on my ISO/english layout Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Blue with some help by Linus the cat.



Duckys ISO/Nordic PBT Laser Engraved keycaps set.

There is a GB on Massdrop: ANSI Shine 4 with Cherry MX Clears/Browns on the same k-board and with Duckys Grey/Blue PBT Laser Engraved or blank keycaps.

Only 500 k-boards.


----------



## Duality92

I own a Shine 3, white led, green switches


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputAni*
> 
> Just ordered a Shine 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm transitioning from a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate so not too sure what to expect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I enjoyed the blackwidow experience...)


Nice. Post pics when you get it. If you can take an all RED led on pic would be nice. I'm curious.

I went from Logitech G710 to Ducky Shine Zero. Just a tad better all around IMO. I think your going to feel the same way when you get your Ducky 4. I put O-rings on mine (somewhere in this thread) since I liked them on my previous board.

On a side note jokingly: It's so sturdy if someone attacked me while sitting at my desk it would be a no brainer to pick up the Ducky and whack them over the head with it like a hammer, knock them out and I bet it would still be in tact to twitter what just happened to me.


----------



## ComputAni

Hahaha, funny stuff. Will take some pics when it arrives tomorrow (hopefully). I haven't actually tried out cherry Mx Browns before (just going on what other people have described), do you have any descriptive comparisons between Razer's green switches in the BW ultimate and the cherry MX browns?

I hope there is still some "click" to the Browns, albeit much less than those of Cherry Blues or Razer's Greens.

Thanks.


----------



## Anateus

Does anyone have an issue with Shine 3 where entire keyboard is in 100% LED mode (no breathing etc, just constant backlight), but when pressing one button the LED under it would turn off, then on after clicking again? Got this on E key and is kind of annoying.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Does anyone have an issue with Shine 3 where entire keyboard is in 100% LED mode (no breathing etc, just constant backlight), but when pressing one button the LED under it would turn off, then on after clicking again? Got this on E key and is kind of annoying.


Kind of like the caps lock keys?


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Kind of like the caps lock keys?


Just like that. Should've said that


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputAni*
> 
> Hahaha, funny stuff. Will take some pics when it arrives tomorrow (hopefully). I haven't actually tried out cherry Mx Browns before (just going on what other people have described), do you have any descriptive comparisons between Razer's green switches in the BW ultimate and the cherry MX browns?
> 
> I hope there is still some "click" to the Browns, albeit much less than those of Cherry Blues or Razer's Greens.
> 
> Thanks.


Imagine the Cherry MX Blue, but without the click and without the space between the actuation and reset points.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Does anyone have an issue with Shine 3 where entire keyboard is in 100% LED mode (no breathing etc, just constant backlight), but when pressing one button the LED under it would turn off, then on after clicking again? Got this on E key and is kind of annoying.


No, workin great on all of mine Ducky Shine 3 k-boards.


----------



## bahn

I just got my first mkb, a Ducky Zero Zone mx Blue.


----------



## TelFiRE

I sprung for the Massdrop special edition Ducky Shine 4. I needed another keyboard anyway, and I do so love my Ducky Shine 3. more than I was intending to spend, but it'll be baller.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-shine-4-special-community-edition


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> I sprung for the Massdrop special edition Ducky Shine 4. I needed another keyboard anyway, and I do so love my Ducky Shine 3. more than I was intending to spend, but it'll be baller.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-shine-4-special-community-edition


Me too, this will be my second Shine 4 k-board (have a Shine 4 69 Edition Fire Version) .

I like the Shine 3 k-boards better, don't like the red/blue LEDs on the Shine 4 k-boards.


----------



## TelFiRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> Me too, this will be my second Shine 4 k-board (have a Shine 4 69 Edition Fire Version) .
> 
> I like the Shine 3 k-boards better, don't like the red/blue LEDs on the Shine 4 k-boards.


I agree. I'm not a fan at all of the red/blue LEDs. Red/blue lights = cops and violence, not at all the vibe I want in my home. But, I was ultimately sold over by the very nice key cap set, so I can turn the LEDs off altogether and it'll still look sick. And even if I do turn them on, it will be very subtle through those caps.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> I agree. I'm not a fan at all of the red/blue LEDs. Red/blue lights = cops and violence, not at all the vibe I want in my home. But, I was ultimately sold over by the very nice key cap set, so I can turn the LEDs off altogether and it'll still look sick. And even if I do turn them on, it will be very subtle through those caps.


You can't even use a Rainbow keycaps set on Shine 4 with the LEDs on, thanks to the red/blue LEDs. I had tested, don't look any good to me.

Thankfully my white Ducky Shine 2 with white LEDs + my Ducky Shine 3 with white LEDs are still workin.

My Duck Farm.

I have this Ducky Shine 3 k-boards:

1 Cherry MX Blue - Blue LEDS - ISO/English layout. Duckys ISO/Nordic PBT laser engraved grey/blue keycaps set.

1 Cherry MX Blue YYY TKL - Yellow LEDs - ISO/Nordic layout.

1 Cherry MX Red - Magenta LEDs - ISO/Nordic layout. Duckys ISO/Nordic yellow keycaps set + 2 black "BEER BREAK" caps.

1 Cherry MX Red - White LEDs - ANSI layout. Rainbow keycaps set.

1 Cherry MX Black - Red LEDs - ANSI layout. Red/yellow keycaps sets.

Ducky Shine 2 k-boards:

1 Cherry MX Brown - Green LEDs - ISO/Nordic layout. Duckys black keycaps set (with the k-board).

1 White k-board - Cherry MX Brown - White LEDs - ISO/Nordic layout. Duckys pink keycaps set (with the k-board).

Ducky Shine 4 k-board:

1 69 Edition Fire Version with 9 different Cherry MX switches - Red/Blue LEDs - ANSI layout.

Number 0165.

Galaxy Class keycaps set bought on Massdrop.

Waitin (the end of July?) for a Ducky Shine 4 Special Community Edition k-board from Massdrop.

Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Red with magenta LEDs.


----------



## ComputAni

Do you use the Shine 4 69 edition? If so, how do you like it? Especially with the different combinations of switches. I just ordered one this morning, so looking forward to the new experience.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputAni*
> 
> Do you use the Shine 4 69 edition? If so, how do you like it? Especially with the different combinations of switches. I just ordered one this morning, so looking forward to the new experience.


I don't like this:

The red/blue LEDS.

The green switches.

The blue switches.

Ducky should had done some different keycaps for this k-board.

Did you order it from Mechanicalkeyboards.com?

My 3 ANSI Ducky Shine k-boards is bought there.

I'm sure you will like the board.

A picture of my Ducky Shine 4 69 Edition Fire Version with Galaxy Class keycaps set (Massdrop).


----------



## ComputAni

Oh hahaha, so you really don't like it eh? They keycaps set looks really awesome. I guess its a good collector's board.. We'll see. I have a shine 4 with brown MX currently (still eligible for returns), so I'll probably try both for a day and see which one I like better.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputAni*
> 
> Oh hahaha, so you really don't like it eh? They keycaps set looks really awesome. I guess its a good collector's board.. We'll see. I have a shine 4 with brown MX currently (still eligible for returns), so I'll probably try both for a day and see which one I like better.


I like the Shine 2 and Shine 3 k-boards better.

My White ISO/Nordic Ducky Shine 2 collectors edition - Cherry MX Brown - White LEDs.


----------



## emsj86

Which ducky is the Bert mechanical ten key less. Not a fan of full size keyboards. But the ducky shine 3 looks very nice


----------



## Niteowl71

Cool sign me up









My modified Ducky Zero Keyboard (Black Cherry MX)


----------



## Falkentyne

I love the ducky shine 69 fire edition. Using it as my daily driver. I even own two of them.
But I'm waiting for the shine 5 RGB before getting some custom keycaps. Liking that galaxy set though.


----------



## Anateus

Shine 5 incoming!



I WANT THOSE KEYCAPSSS


----------



## bobfig

there is a shine 5 out now?


----------



## Anateus

Dont think so. Its from Computex.


----------



## bobfig

now i see i thought you meant that a shine 5 was on the way to your house.


----------



## Fapman

I'm officially hyped about the Ducky Shine 5







hope it releases soon...

Also what i'm thinking of is that the my current regular k70 has brown switches.... they seem too light for my taste to be honest when typing







And what i have read the clears would fit my need perfectly!

Any info does the upcoming Shine 5 have clears available uppon release? And also what i don't like about k70 is that my oily fingers has made the keyboard very shiny after year or so use....


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****man*
> 
> I'm officially hyped about the Ducky Shine 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it releases soon...
> 
> Also what i'm thinking of is that the my current regular k70 has brown switches.... they seem too light for my taste to be honest when typing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what i have read the clears would fit my need perfectly!
> 
> Any info does the upcoming Shine 5 have clears available uppon release? And also what i don't like about k70 is that my oily fingers has made the keyboard very shiny after year or so use....


i had the same feeling about browns for me also. i have clears and they are a lot nicer to type on.


----------



## Fapman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> i had the same feeling about browns for me also. i have clears and they are a lot nicer to type on.


Excactly! i feel like i'm constantly just pressing these things down straight to the bottom and constantly getting typos because i feel that they are too sensitive....


----------



## Smanci

Got me a basically pristine Shine 1 with MX Browns and white leds for 50€/$55. The left spacebar stabilizer seems to stick a bit, otherwise the board works perfectly and it's a pleasure to type with. Any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Got me a basically pristine Shine 1 with MX Browns and white leds for 50€/$55. The left spacebar stabilizer seems to stick a bit, otherwise the board works perfectly and it's a pleasure to type with. Any ideas how to fix it?


Can't give any help but are you from Sweden?

The board has ISO/Nordic/Swedish layout and I have 2 Ducky Shine 2 with ISO/Nordic/swedish layout, both with Cherry MX Browns:

1 White Shine 2 k-board with white LEDs and pink keycaps.

1 Shine 2 k-board with green LEDs.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> Can't give any help but are you from Sweden?
> 
> The board has ISO/Nordic/Swedish layout and I have 2 Ducky Shine 2 with ISO/Nordic/swedish layout, both with Cherry MX Browns:
> 
> 1 White Shine 2 k-board with white LEDs and pink keycaps.
> 
> 1 Shine 2 k-board with green LEDs.


Finland









Nice boards there although I'm not a huge fan of pink: I might invest in choc brown or white keycaps.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Got me a basically pristine Shine 1 with MX Browns and white leds for 50€/$55. The left spacebar stabilizer seems to stick a bit, otherwise the board works perfectly and it's a pleasure to type with. Any ideas how to fix it?


It will fix itself over time with normal use.







It's not uncommon for the stabilizers to be a bit stiff at start, mine was too.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> It will fix itself over time with normal use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not uncommon for the stabilizers to be a bit stiff at start, mine was too.


Tänks!


----------



## seville57

I changed the keycaps on my Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Black from this:


To this:


----------



## Trojita

My Ducky Shine 2 Tenkeyless is apparently dying









At times it seems fine and then a couple of minutes later some keys aren't working and others seem to be doing functions reserved for other keys.

I liked it a lot, but unless this is my motherboard or USB ports wonking out, it looks like I might need to get a new Mechanical Keyboard.

I'm leaving my options open right now. I'm thinking about getting the Shine 4, but I'm disappointed they don't have Tenkeyless, only full size or mini (which I just couldn't do I don't think. I'd imagine it would be hard for a lefty to begin with).

Edit: Hmmmm. I just remembered I have a PS2 Port on my motherboard. Perhaps I'll try and see what happens when I use that. Now to find a PS2 Cable. Did one come with the Ducky Shine 2?


----------



## iandroo888

anyone got tips on where to find a white ducky keyboard with black or red switches and looking for pink keycaps too ASAP ! XD

specific birthday present for someone ^_^ she gave me specifics on what she wanted but no way could find what SHE wanted so ill give her the best in what i think







hehe


----------



## Arizonian

Just checking in, Anyone else looking at getting Shine 5?

Any release date estimate known?


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> anyone got tips on where to find a white ducky keyboard with black or red switches and looking for pink keycaps too ASAP ! XD
> 
> specific birthday present for someone ^_^ she gave me specifics on what she wanted but no way could find what SHE wanted so ill give her the best in what i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


You can take a look here (Reds): http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1203

Blacks: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1200

Ducky Pink keycaps set: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1158

With red case and Blacks : http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1294

Something like this?


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> You can take a look here: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1203
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1200
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1158
> 
> With red chase: http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1294


the caps n shine 4 is what i have in cart right now. was wondering if theres any other place to get :< like.... cheaper XD omg $203 for a keyboard Q_Q


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> the caps n shine 4 is what i have in cart right now. was wondering if theres any other place to get :< like.... cheaper XD omg $203 for a keyboard Q_Q


I'm sorry but I don't know any cheaper place at the moment.


----------



## iandroo888

ah boo for liking quality ;_; okie thanks !


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Just received a Ducky Zero Zone KB, and some backlights are missing. I know the caps/num/scroll lock are off until activated, but with this board the F2 F3 F6 F7 F10 and F12 are all off too. Is this some kind of feature, or is the board defective?


Try Fn + F9.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Gregaroon

Hello my little ducklings,

I have been super busy these past few months and have not had the time to update the group. I will be doing this over the next few days, and hope that you guys did not miss me too much.

Thanks,
Gregaroon


----------



## andom

Quite happy with mine.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> Quite happy with mine.


Have they come out with a TKL version yet?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Got me a basically pristine Shine 1 with MX Browns and white leds for 50€/$55. The left spacebar stabilizer seems to stick a bit, otherwise the board works perfectly and it's a pleasure to type with. Any ideas how to fix it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I lubed my stabilizers (singer oil) that had a sticking issue and that solved that. I wasn't patient enough to wait for it to loosen up! Lol!

Ever since I did that, I've always lubed my stabilizers on every board, remove some of that rough/scratchy feeling IMHO.


----------



## steadly2004

Anybody interested in a. Shine 2 with mx browns? Would just be the cost of shipping. Catch is the left/down keys randomly fire, sometimes but not always. I thing new keys nay need to be soldered on, if that's possible. I think I spilled some E-juice one day. I tried to take it apart and clean, but no luck.


----------



## Niteowl71

Cool sign me up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Anybody interested in a. Shine 2 with mx browns? Would just be the cost of shipping. Catch is the left/down keys randomly fire, sometimes but not always. I thing new keys nay need to be soldered on, if that's possible. I think I spilled some E-juice one day. I tried to take it apart and clean, but no luck.


Have you tried using a credit card along the seems to take cover off? I know that's all I had to do with my Ducky Zero when I plasti dipped it.


----------



## iandroo888

So ended up getting what i had mentioned previously. Ducky Shine 4 with pink abs key caps. Friend loves it







she thought i painted the keycaps myself hehe XD of cos i didnt take that credit.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Just checking in, Anyone else looking at getting Shine 5?
> 
> Any release date estimate known?


I want to get a shine 5... in TKL!


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> So ended up getting what i had mentioned previously. Ducky Shine 4 with pink abs key caps. Friend loves it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she thought i painted the keycaps myself hehe XD of cos i didnt take that credit.


My gf loves that, she said thats what she wants and a pair of the white and pink HyperX Cloud headphones to match lol!


----------



## Gregaroon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Ok just wanted to show my new mini with mx Reds coming from Browns and Clears I like them. I'm wondering if blacks mighta been better for me but no biggie. This keyboard weighs 3lbs it's feels heavy it's great for how small it is. Though I could see it being more difficult to carry around though not much more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> So I just got my Ducky Shine Legend with MX Blues and Blue LEDs. We're not off to a great start.
> 
> The packaging was a massive letdown. Considering the Tesoro Lobera Supreme(Kailh Brown) I just came from was packaged insanely well. The keyboard wasn't protected by foam or anything, it comes in a thin brown cardboard box without a lot of protection. It doesn't come with one of those clear plastic over-the-keys type protectors and the larger box in which it was packaged had a lot of free space for this thing to bounce around during shipping.
> 
> The build and feel of this keyboard is spectacular though. Zero flex. None, nada. This thing is built like a tank. In a zombie apocalypse, this keyboard could smash a head in. The sandblasted silver finish is gorgeous. The pictures online don't do it justice. It looks so much better in person. The keyboard feels so sturdy, so hefty, so metal and well built, that you would think nothing would be wrong with this keyboard. Looks can be deceiving.
> 
> So at first I gave the miniscule manual a read over. It is explained well enough, but not as good as I would have liked for a specialty product. This is a minor gripe.
> 
> The keys though, this is a big one. I am noticing a heck of a lot more inconsistency out of these keys than the Kailh Brown switches on my Tesoro Lobera Supreme. Specifically the P, S, I, T, and 5/% keys. They are stiff, very stiff, and I find myself having to repress them while typing because they aren't actuating the first time I hit them with my normal typing force. I'm hoping that this goes away after some break in. I am also noticing that it is harder to double tap, you really have to lift your finger all the way off the key before being able to actuate it again. Words that have two of the same letter back to back are causing me problems because I am a fairly quick typist and am not used to having to completely lift before pressing down again. Growing pains, nothing more. Just have to get used to it, but I can understand why seriously competitive gamers don't like blues. I am not seriously competitive, and FPS isn't my main genre, so this isn't as big of a deal to me as it would be others.
> 
> The backspace key is REALLY bad. It is mega stiff, and I have never felt a mushy key before, but I now know what mushy is, because the backspace key is mushy. It is hard to actuate, doesn't have a good click, sounds more springy than anything, and is super mushy. I'm really upset over the backspace key. This key alone has me thinking of returning this, and that is something I want to avoid at all costs because NCIX is really unforgiving with returns, especially shipping costs. It is expensive, and it takes a long time. I hate NCIX shipping with a passion.
> 
> The Enter key is not as bad, its not as stiff, but doesn't have the same satisfying click as the other keys, is also mushy, but not as bad as the Backspace key, and it has that horrendous springy noise. Cheap. My membrane keyboard sounds better on the backspace and enter keys. I'm hoping it will go away with some break in, but I'm not as hopeful about it going away as I am with the other keys that are just stiff.
> 
> What is a good program/website to use to record sound so that I can upload it to the internet for others to hear?
> 
> The replacement WASD keycaps come in a nice grayish silver that matches the frame. Problem is, the replacement keys are ever so slightly elevated, so they stand out more. A plus for gaming, a big minus for typing. I would have replaced them if they were the same height, but they aren't, so in the bag they stay. The included keycap puller is actually not bad if you only have to use it for the regular sized keys. A keyboard of this price should really come with a wire puller. Good thing I bought one myself.
> 
> The LED lighting effects are really cool. I love the explosion and reactive settings, as a gimmick, but I use full LED color as my preferred lighting mode. I really like the different levels of brightness, it is not just one or two levels, it is a nice range of brightness so you can get it exactly how you want it.
> 
> The Capslock, ScrLk and NumLk keys are all dimmed by default. The only light up when you click them, and this is to let you know that they are on. I like and dislike this. I like that it lets you know when those settings are active because it lights the key up, but I dislike it because it looks really awkward. I first thought that the LEDs arrived broken because of it. I rarely use Capslock, so the LED will be off most of the time. It just looks weird.
> 
> Brightness of the LEDs across the keys is as to be expected. The LED is above the switch, so the lightening beneath the keycap isn't going to be completely even. My problem, is that the brightness across all keys is not even. The keys off towards the left, the punctuation keys are not the same brightness as the others, no matter the setting, low, high, in between, it is not even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also really undesirable for such an expensive keyboard.
> 
> The keycaps are really nice and laser etched. They look fantastic, the ones that are actually even and bright enough. They attract finger grease like no other though, and I am very particular about keeping my keyboard and mouse clean. I have a bottle of hand sanitizer right next to my desk precisely for keeping my peripherals as clean as possible. So if this is collecting grease even after a hand wash and a sanitizer bath, that doesn't bode well for keeping this clean in the future.
> 
> I'm really at an impasse. The keys that work great are great, and I love them, but I feel like there are way too many negatives on a $130 keyboard for me to not return it and at least try my luck at a more consistent one. I definitely like the feel of Blues way better than Browns, and no, its not because the other was Kailh.
> 
> What are your thoughts other Ducky Owners?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> My Shine 3 MX Blue from Aliexpress. Damn, its perfect.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Have a DK9008 G2 Pro may I join "Please" if so that would be just "Ducky"
> 
> DSC01704.JPG 289k .JPG file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> My Ducky Mini with MX Blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky Pro (Year of the Tiger)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Got me a basically pristine Shine 1 with MX Browns and white leds for 50€/$55. The left spacebar stabilizer seems to stick a bit, otherwise the board works perfectly and it's a pleasure to type with. Any ideas how to fix it?






Welcome to the club! If I missed anyone, please let me know and I will add you!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> My gf loves that, she said thats what she wants and a pair of the white and pink HyperX Cloud headphones to match lol!


XD im getting her also a white case :< shes a fan of white (room has a lot of white cabinetry and stuff)


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> My gf loves that, she said thats what she wants and a pair of the white and pink HyperX Cloud headphones to match lol!


Thanks god my gf doesnt want a mechanical keyboard, that would hurt my wallet. Although, after 3 months, she got used to my MX Blue Shine 3....


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Thanks god my gf doesnt want a mechanical keyboard, that would hurt my wallet. Although, after 3 months, she got used to my MX Blue Shine 3....


i foresee a wallet hurtin in your future soon XD sok. at least you'll know they'll last forever


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club! If I missed anyone, please let me know and I will add you!


Forgot about me







I have a ducky zero dk2108 if you need to know


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Thanks god my gf doesnt want a mechanical keyboard, that would hurt my wallet. Although, after 3 months, she got used to my MX Blue Shine 3....


Lol!


----------



## bahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club! If I missed anyone, please let me know and I will add you!


I dont think I'm on the list yet. Is a picture of the keyboard required?

Ducky Zero Zone Blue switch


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahn*
> 
> I dont think I'm on the list yet. Is a picture of the keyboard required?
> 
> Ducky Zero Zone Blue switch


Yep! A picture is required to join. I will update the list asap with those who have pmed me and those who have posted in the group.
Thank you for your patience, and keep on quacking,
Gregaroon


----------



## Gregaroon

Hey guys,
Massdrop currently has a drop for the Ducky PBT 108 Key Set. You need an account for the website to be able to buy something, but I will link the guest page for those who just want to view it. They come in either blank or etched and they have Blue/Gray and Green/Cream colors.

Keep quacking,
Gregaroon


----------



## Paradigm84

Currently using my Shine 3 as my Majestouch-2 has some issues, with the new keycaps it looks like this at the moment:


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Currently using my Shine 3 as my Majestouch-2 has some issues, with the new keycaps it looks like this at the moment:


I got one of my 2 Miami sets today from Massdrop and some people have problems with the Spacebar in this set, me too.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tai-hao-pbt-keysets/talk?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Transactional%3A%20Drop%20Status%20Update#tab-discussion

Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Black with red LEDs. I know the spacebare is wrong but it only works this way.


Got my second Miami set yesterday and tested the spacebar from this set and it fits.
Changed the USB cabel to my 550 Paracord Miami sleeved USB cabel.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Massdrop currently has a drop for the Ducky PBT 108 Key Set. You need an account for the website to be able to buy something, but I will link the guest page for those who just want to view it. They come in either blank or etched and they have Blue/Gray and Green/Cream colors.
> 
> Keep quacking,
> Gregaroon


Thanks for the info, I already have the (ISO/Nordic) Ducky PBT 109 Darkgrey/Blue Laser Engraved set so I joined the ANSI Green/Cream Chese drop on Massdrop.

My Ducky ISO/Nordic PBT 109 keycaps set.


My ISO/English Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Blue with Blue LEDs with Duckys ISO/Nordic 109 PBT Darkgrey/Blue Laser Engraved set.


There was a drop with a Ducky Shine 4 Special Community Edition with Cherry MX Browns/Clears on the same k-bord with the Darkgrey/Blue keycaps set, made in 500 ex, I got one but the drop is over, : https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-shine-4-special-community-edition/talk?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Transactional%3A%20Drop%20Status%20Update#tab-description


----------



## xerythul

Hey all! Thought I'd come through here and introduce myself, have a Ducky Shine 69 fire ed. coming in the mail right now and I'm super excited for it. I did have a few questions I'm hoping someone might be able to help me with though.... Is there any vendor other than Vortex that makes white keycaps that have backlit legends? They are sold out everwhere and I cant seem to find them for the life of me. The other thing I am trying to do is convert the shell from black to white, which leaves me obviously two options...paint it (or vinyl wrap), or replace it with a white one. Anyone know of a place to buy ducky shells from? Thanks in advance and I'm happy to be a part of the ranks!


----------



## Niteowl71

PM sent and here's a pic of My modified Ducky Zero Keyboard (Black Cherry MX)


----------



## Ragsters

I have the Shine 4 white and feel like the the blue switches are a little stiffer than most. I have a Coolermaster Quickfire Rapid and a Das Professional both with cherry blue switches and they are so much easier to press than my Ducky. Do you guys notice the same?


----------



## Anateus

I had the same during winter. Now its ok.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I had the same during winter. Now its ok.


Well its summer...


----------



## bobfig

probably just needs to be broken in.


----------



## bahn

Here's my Zero zone


----------



## xerythul

My submission for entry to the club! Just got this baby in the mail yesterday and it is amazing...


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerythul*
> 
> My submission for entry to the club! Just got this baby in the mail yesterday and it is amazing...


Nice Baby.

Here is mine.
Before I changed the keycaps.


After. The spacebar is the Ducky 69 spacebar.


----------



## xerythul

Love to see another 69 edition owner out there. Before I made the choice to buy this board I couldnt find much in the way of reviews, just how odd it was to have so many different switches, and that it was more of a novelty than anything else. I have only had it for a short time now but I love typing on the greens, such a satisfying feeling, and the other switches feel appropriate for how often I use the other banks of keys, and how I use them. All in all I'm very satisfied right now!

Side note I did swap out my wasd for a set of silver plated zinc keycaps I got a while back, love it!


----------



## xerythul

I was going to ask to see what it looked like with the new keycaps on it. Do you have one in lower light to show off the led's at all?


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerythul*
> 
> I was going to ask to see what it looked like with the new keycaps on it. Do you have one in lower light to show off the led's at all?


Yes, not a so good picture, the LEDs don't shine through this keycaps set (Galaxy Class, bought on Massdrop), only on the spacebar "Sydney" from Duckys Spacebar Cities Edition.


----------



## Jhexp

Here's my YOTH for entry to the club. I've had it for 6 months and love it. Well built and nice and sturdy. I'd love them to make a TKL with aluminium like this one.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahn*
> 
> Here's my Zero zone


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerythul*
> 
> My submission for entry to the club! Just got this baby in the mail yesterday and it is amazing...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhexp*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my YOTH for entry to the club. I've had it for 6 months and love it. Well built and nice and sturdy. I'd love them to make a TKL with aluminium like this one.


Welcome, I hope you enjoy your stay!









PS Those that have PMed me I have updated the thread with you as well. If anyone sees any question marks in the description of your keyboard it means I am missing that information, and if you have it, let me know and I will fix/update the list. Also, if I have missed anyone, please let me know.
And as always,
Keep on Quacking,
Gregaroon


----------



## e4stw00t

Hi guys, do you have any idea if the Shine 5 will be offered in TKL version as well? I am curious as I usually prefer the slim ones - Shine 4 wasn't available as TKL but I recognized that the Shine 3 TKL are selling out everywhere in Germany without any notification of them to get restocked at a later point in time - might of course also be possible that they stop offering TKLs versions altogether.


----------



## Jhexp

I need a TKL KB and I'm holding out to see what they offer in the next few months.

Edit: My YOTH that I posted earlier has blue switches.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhexp*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my YOTH for entry to the club. I've had it for 6 months and love it. Well built and nice and sturdy. I'd love them to make a TKL with aluminium like this one.


If they ever come out with a TKL version of this thing with MX Blacks, I would have bought it straight out!

EDIT: I do wish the front lip was thinner and not as thick though! I'm so tempted to buy a Nerd TKL in ALU.... Aughhh!


----------



## Jhexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> If they ever come out with a TKL version of this thing with MX Blacks, I would have bought it straight out!
> 
> EDIT: I do wish the front lip was thinner and not as thick though! I'm so tempted to buy a Nerd TKL in ALU.... Aughhh!


A few people have a problem with the lip, I use a Ducky wrist rest and it isn't an issue. The weight of it is nice aswell, quite heavy.


----------



## exzacklyright

The problem I'm having with my shine 2 :'(

http://i.imgur.com/LhsWNLT.gif

D key is ded


----------



## GreatChicken

New owner of a v2 Ducky Mini.

I have some old games which use the arrow keys (...and some new ones, Ether Vapor Remaster). On the Mini I'll need to hold down the FN key to use them somehow. Its awkward.

Is there a way to keep the FN layer on all the time?

I think my Sidewinder X4 is going to have to permanently backup the Mini. >_>'


----------



## seville57

ComputAni

Here is the test pictures of Duckys PBT 109 Grey/Blue ISO/Nordic keycaps set with the LEDs on.

The Grey/Blue ISO/Nordic set is laser engraved.

Ducky Shine 2 with white LEDs. The Pink set is Duckys ABS.


Ducky Shine 3 with blue LEDs.


Edit: The Esc cap is not from the Grey/Blue set. It is a HKP Raven cap, just to show that the LEDs are on.


----------



## ComputAni

Thank you Seville57,

Do you (or anyone) recommend any keycap sets that are ideal for backlighting (particularly for the ducky shine 4)? Thanks


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputAni*
> 
> Thank you Seville57,
> 
> Do you (or anyone) recommend any keycap sets that are ideal for backlighting (particularly for the ducky shine 4)? Thanks


Well, not specifically for Shine 4, but I got the Vortex PBT Backlit keycaps from Massdrop a while back and they have been offering it again since then (not at the moment though). I was searching to see what site I've seen them on other than Massdrop, and they have them on Amazon now!? With Prime Shipping!? A bit more expensive though than I had paid for them. I think I paid around $30 USD.

http://www.amazon.com/Vortex-Black-Doubleshot-backlit-Keycaps/dp/B00XABAR2M

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps/talk

I haven't seen a lot of other backlit keycaps to be honest that are PBT. These Vortex ones are pretty good, I like them more than the stock ABS caps on my Shine 3 and my Shine Zero. Fonts are nothing special and I can see some minor manufacturing defects around the edges, but you can't really see them unless you are staring from the top into your keyboard.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputAni*
> 
> Thank you Seville57,
> 
> Do you (or anyone) recommend any keycap sets that are ideal for backlighting (particularly for the ducky shine 4)? Thanks


You're welcome.

There is a lot of keycaps sets on Aliexpress but the problems are: not so good info about the sets, take some time before you get it, I have bought some rainbow keycaps sets there for my Ducky Shine 3 k-board with white LEDs.

Next problem is the Ducky Shine 4 red/blue LEDs. Not lookin so good with rainbow keycaps set on red/blue LEDs.

Stay away from skit(key)cools rainbow sets. They have ugly/terrible legends. I got one of this.

skitcools ugly/terrible rainbow set. The capslock are also skitcool and the pink caps are Duckys own ABS (shine 2). The Swedish word Skit means crap.


----------



## jus23

Do any of you guys have problems with the keyboard shortcuts with windows 10? (Fn+PgDN/End/Del, Cal, PC, Email, Browser). None is working for me. I'm using Ducky Shine 4 by the way.


----------



## seville57

Got my yellow Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Black yesterday and my 2 keycaps set (only 1 set on picture)

The yellow keycaps are not Duckys.




The Mint keycaps set are from a GB on Massdrop.

Edit 2/8: Got the keycaps set on.

Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Red with white LEDs and Varmilo Mint front printed caps.


Edit 11/8: Got my Ducky Shine 4 SCE with Browns/Clears from Massdrop today.


----------



## Wozzathelad

Ducky Shine 2 TKL owner here!. Was going to move to a Shine 4 but then saw the Computex demo of the 5!.

Has anyone heard if the Shine 5 will come in a grey / aluminum version?.


----------



## emsj86

Looking for a ten key less which ducky do you recommend ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Looking for a ten key less which ducky do you recommend ?


Wait around for a Shine 5 TKL?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Looking for a ten key less which ducky do you recommend ?


How about a Filco TKL?


----------



## emsj86

Is the filco caps lettered or our they the blanks. Not a fan of the non letter / etched key cap. I'll check them out and the shine 5


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Is the filco caps lettered or our they the blanks. Not a fan of the non letter / etched key cap. I'll check them out and the shine 5


You should be able to get both. My Filco TKL came with blank keycaps. You can change keycaps though.


----------



## exzacklyright

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1365


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1365


I pre-order this one, Ducky RGB "Year Of The Goat": http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1355

You can also get it with Red and Brown switches.
But only in White cases.

Some pictures:
https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=74306.0


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Anyone know if a shine 5 or year of the rabbit has a TKL with rgb in MX Black or equivalent (greetech, khail)? Actually, any brand in TKL form with rgb and in cherry black or equivalent would do!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Anyone know if a shine 5 or year of the rabbit has a TKL with rgb in MX Black or equivalent (greetech, khail)? Actually, any brand in TKL form with rgb and in cherry black or equivalent would do!


I believe such a Shine 5 will come out. I'd wait for that.


----------



## Kimir

Oh this Year of the Goat one being white and RGB get my attention!
duh, you have it at $170 while here it's 250€, what a ripoff.


----------



## xerythul

I was so excited a few months back when those preview pictures from CES (I think?) got released of the shine 5 etc. Then I found the 69 fire edition...still happy I bought that and didn't wait, November is so far away!! It does look pretty as hell though.


----------



## kevindd992002

I have a DS 3 keyboard that I very rarely use. It's been with me for close to two years now and I just noticed that the NumLk key LED is kind of busted (very low red light emitting from it, close to it being turned off). Is there a way around this knowing that my 1-year warranty is already expired?


----------



## killacam7478

Decided to spray paint the plastic frame on my Ducky Shine Zero that I use at work. Turned it pretty well. Definitely some parts that weren't done well, but they aren't visible. I also am not sure if I chose a bad spray paint for this type of plastic (it says on it that it was for plastic, from Krylon), because it seems a bit "frosty" and not smooth on all the parts. I also realized I'm too impatient to spray paint stuff (hated waiting between coats for it to dry).

Before and After:


----------



## xerythul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Decided to spray paint the plastic frame on my Ducky Shine Zero that I use at work. Turned it pretty well. Definitely some parts that weren't done well, but they aren't visible. I also am not sure if I chose a bad spray paint for this type of plastic (it says on it that it was for plastic, from Krylon), because it seems a bit "frosty" and not smooth on all the parts. I also realized I'm too impatient to spray paint stuff (hated waiting between coats for it to dry).


I was thinking about doing this exact same thing to my ducky 69 fire edition. Going from black shell to white shell, but for now I have settled on a set of white doubleshot vortex keycaps on my alpha numeric keys only.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I have a DS 3 keyboard that I very rarely use. It's been with me for close to two years now and I just noticed that the NumLk key LED is kind of busted (very low red light emitting from it, close to it being turned off). Is there a way around this knowing that my 1-year warranty is already expired?


No love?


----------



## Wozzathelad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> No love?


No love here, but I'm getting the same symptoms. The yellow LED on my right hand arrow cursor is much dimmer than all the other keys. Been using it for about 2 years.

Just ordered an E-Element RGB keyboard as a stop gap until Ducky have some more aluminum models for sale.


----------



## exzacklyright

Any idea how to fix Ghosting/Phantom presses?

http://i.imgur.com/w5O2Uxv.gif


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Any idea how to fix Ghosting/Phantom presses?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/w5O2Uxv.gif


Have you try to unplug/plug your keyboard ?

I've got a similar problem on my old Razer keyboard.


----------



## exzacklyright

yeah it's pretty bad.. I used another program to verify from here: https://elitekeyboards.com/switchhitter.php

All I'm doing is holding down 'D'
Quote:


> 28:43.0661 D (0x44, BIOS 0x20) DOWN
> 28:44.0223 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) DOWN
> 28:44.0226 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) UP -> 3ms
> 28:44.0227 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) DOWN
> 28:44.0228 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) UP -> 1ms
> 28:44.0229 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) DOWN
> 28:44.0230 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) CHATTER DETECTED -> 2ms
> 28:44.0232 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) UP -> 2ms
> 28:44.0233 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) DOWN
> 28:44.0233 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) CHATTER DETECTED -> 1ms
> 28:44.0235 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) UP -> 2ms
> 28:44.0236 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) DOWN
> 28:44.0238 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) UP -> 2ms
> 28:44.0239 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) DOWN
> 28:44.0240 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) CHATTER DETECTED -> 1ms
> 28:44.0241 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) UP -> 2ms
> 28:44.0242 0 (0x30, BIOS 0x0B) DOWN
> 28:44.0243 0 (0x30, BIOS 0x0B) UP -> 1ms
> 28:44.0244 9 (0x39, BIOS 0x0A) DOWN
> 28:44.0245 9 (0x39, BIOS 0x0A) UP -> 1ms
> 28:44.0247 / (0xBF, BIOS 0x35) DOWN
> 28:44.0248 / (0xBF, BIOS 0x35) UP -> 1ms
> 28:44.0249 2 (0x32, BIOS 0x03) DOWN
> 28:44.0250 2 (0x32, BIOS 0x03) UP -> 1ms
> 28:44.0251 0 (0x30, BIOS 0x0B) DOWN
> 28:44.0252 0 (0x30, BIOS 0x0B) UP -> 1ms
> 28:44.0254 / (0xBF, BIOS 0x35) DOWN
> 28:44.0254 / (0xBF, BIOS 0x35) CHATTER DETECTED -> 6ms
> 28:44.0256 / (0xBF, BIOS 0x35) UP -> 2ms
> 28:44.0257 1 (0x31, BIOS 0x02) DOWN
> 28:44.0258 1 (0x31, BIOS 0x02) UP -> 1ms
> 28:44.0259 5 (0x35, BIOS 0x06) DOWN
> 28:44.0260 5 (0x35, BIOS 0x06) UP -> 1ms
> 28:44.0261 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) DOWN
> 28:44.0263 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) UP -> 2ms
> 28:44.0355 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) DOWN
> 28:44.0358 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) UP -> 2ms
> 28:44.0359 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) DOWN
> 28:44.0360 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) UP -> 1ms
> 28:44.0361 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) DOWN
> 28:44.0362 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) CHATTER DETECTED -> 1ms
> 28:44.0363 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) UP -> 2ms
> 28:44.0364 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) DOWN
> 28:44.0365 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) CHATTER DETECTED -> 1ms
> 28:44.0366 Backspace (0x08, BIOS 0x0E) UP -> 2ms
> 28:44.0368 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) DOWN
> 28:44.0369 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) UP -> 2ms
> 28:44.0370 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) DOWN
> 28:44.0371 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) CHATTER DETECTED -> 1ms
> 28:44.0372 Caps Lock (0x14, BIOS 0x3A) UP -> 2ms


----------



## Archea47

There's a new model to add to the list: the Ducky One (http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/page-en/ducky-one/)

I ordered mine yesterday in black with blue backlight and Cherry MX Reds. I'll be adding o-rings to mine - will share back pictures once it arrives next week


----------



## Kimir

I'm getting that one, the Year Of The Goat Limited Edition in particular.








edit: red with transparent o-ring as well.


----------



## boredgunner

The Ducky One looks nice for the price, and I'm glad to see them use double shot keycaps on pretty much all of their new keyboards (even though they're only ABS).


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm getting that one, the Year Of The Goat Limited Edition in particular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: red with transparent o-ring as well.


I pre-order YOTG for some time ago with Cherry MX Black, lookin better than the Shine 4/5 boards.


----------



## Kimir

Same though as me, I prefer the simple design of the shine 3 (that I have in mx black) and the one over the new shine.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Same though as me, I prefer the simple design of the shine 3 (that I have in mx black) and the one over the new shine.


I like the Shine 2/3 boards better.

I got 2 ANSI Shine 3 with Cherry MX Black.

This with the Tai-Hao Miami set + a sleeved 550 Paracord Miami USB cabel made by Pexon.


The yellow Ducky Shine 3 YYY Cherry MX Black, not with Duckys yellow keycaps, bought from Aliexpress for awhile ago.


http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Ducky-9008-S3-OMG-EDG-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-PBT-Keycaps-White-LED-Backlight-Cherry-MX-Blue/914660_32384871543.html


----------



## exzacklyright

Someone tell me the difference from the ducky one and shine?


----------



## GreatChicken

Aside from the fact that I have to hold down the FN key to use arrows, the other problem is that if you ever decide to use custom keycaps you'll need to rememeber the entire function layer in your head.
No complete custom sets for me I guess, too much to remember. >_>'

Might just replace the windows, function, CTRL, ALT, Shift and Tab keys when I find them individually, and maybe WASD. (Spacebar is already the Ducky Cities...)


----------



## Archea47

The Ducky One has full F* Key layout







and thinner bezels

So I have my new Ducky One in front of me. Pulled all the keys, put o-rings on and the Cherry Reds sound perfect for my requirements

The problem is .. Windows 7 doesn't find a driver for the keyboard. And I don't see one on Ducky's website. Windows sees that it's a keyboard but has no driver, the backlight doesn't illuminate and they keystrokes don't go to Windows

EDIT: it works great on the gaming rig at home. I love the backlighting effects







Keyboard feels great!

The keyboard comes with a TW/EN manual (a little confusing on DIP switch configuration), a Menu key (for ye linux users), a cool Ducky shaped key puller (that's too wide to use on these keys) and a gold plated USB-A to microUSB cable (it's microUBS at the keyboard)


----------



## seville57

Got my Ducky RGB YOTG Cherry MX Black today, I don't like the Win caps, want the Ducky logo on the caps.


----------



## Kimir

Nice, mine is supposed to arrive at my retailer the 19th.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nice, mine is supposed to arrive at my retailer the 19th.


Thanks

Not so very nice: my sleeved USB cables from Pexon don't fit in to the k-boards USB port.

Fits on my Shine 2/3/4 k-boards.


----------



## Kimir

I have 3 sleeved from pexon and none works with my Shine 3, I suspect it's because the ground is not connected at all.
The Ducky one/YOTG use micro usb, smaller than previous gen keyboard, phone size like right?


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The Ducky one/YOTG use micro usb, smaller than previous gen keyboard, phone size like right?


I can confirm that's correct on the Ducky One

Also right after the micro-USB port is a cable channel that might limit you to certain micro-usb boots. The included Ducky cable could barely fit in there


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> I can confirm that's correct on the Ducky One
> 
> Also right after the micro-USB port is a cable channel that might limit you to certain micro-usb boots. The included Ducky cable could barely fit in there


Pexon here I come.

Time to order new USB cables for the k-board then.


----------



## poopsockk

Hello! I own a Ducky Shine 3, I have a few questions.

One of the plastic feet on my keyboard broke, and I don't know where to buy a replacement. After doing some research, I found that the company Filco sells similar-looking replacement feet for one of their keyboard models, but I don't know if the dimensions are compatible with the Ducky 3. Also, they sell in Europe and shipping costs to the US are more expensive than my liking. Has anyone here had success in replacing their Ducky 3 feet?

Also, I am looking to buy a clear spacebar to replace this one with the snake. Is the length of the Ducky 3 spacebar 6.25? Is this spacebar a good choice? http://www.maxkeyboard.com/6.25x-spacebar-cherry-mx-keycap-1x6.25.html


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> Hello! I own a Ducky Shine 3, I have a few questions.
> 
> One of the plastic feet on my keyboard broke, and I don't know where to buy a replacement. After doing some research, I found that the company Filco sells similar-looking replacement feet for one of their keyboard models, but I don't know if the dimensions are compatible with the Ducky 3. Also, they sell in Europe and shipping costs to the US are more expensive than my liking. Has anyone here had success in replacing their Ducky 3 feet?
> 
> Also, I am looking to buy a clear spacebar to replace this one with the snake. Is the length of the Ducky 3 spacebar 6.25? Is this spacebar a good choice? http://www.maxkeyboard.com/6.25x-spacebar-cherry-mx-keycap-1x6.25.html


my ducky 3 is broken and doesn't work. if you want just message me your address and i can ship 2 new flippy feet to yah.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Just got my Ducky Mini to add to my collection...

MX browns in it!







Loving it


----------



## GreatChicken

Dammit. When I got mine I wanted Browns but they only had Reds and Blues left. <_<'

Edit: Note to OP: the Mini you listed there is actually the Mini 1: A KBC Poker clone that only saw a limited release. Ducky does its own Minis now, they're unofficially called the Mini 2. It's sole problem(?) is the bezel which makes it larger than other 60%s.


----------



## BrokenPC

Question for you guys, I bought a ducky legend.. It shows up as more than one keyboard in the BIOS? I have a SENSI wireless mouse but after clearing CMOS bios reports 2 keyboards and one mouse connected and in windows I see more than one keyboard too although a driver is installed for only one of them. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kimir

Woot, my Ducky YOTG has shipped today, I've pre-order it on September 6. It took its time to get there.


----------



## Amlalsulami

Just order Ducky Mini right now! im so excited


----------



## Kimir

YOTG is here


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> YOTG is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wish it came in TKL form, alas I will have to wait for the Shine 5 TKL (if it comes out)!


----------



## Falkentyne

A protip:
Just tapping FN F5-F7 (RGB) only gives you 512 colors max (8x8x8) for 8 levels of brightness for each. Same for tapping CTRL+F5-F7 for customization mode (FN+Print screen). For the full 16.7 million colors (256 levels of brightness x 3), hold down F5-F7 instead of just tapping once and it will cycle fade through all of the levels. A bit tedious to get the exact level you want but it works.

Also USB 3 power mode is brighter than USB 2 power mode (Space+right alt when plugging in for USB3 (default) power, space+left alt for USB2). And USB 3 mode might still work in usb2 ports without malfunction if the computer is new enough. It's working fine on my laptop.


----------



## seville57

My Ducky RGB YOTG, Cherry MX Black with the Jukebox SA (Massdrop) keycaps set.

The base set 60%/TKL.

The numpad kit.

Some keycaps are used from:

The Alternate Color Modifier kit.

The Novelties kit.

+ 2 pumpkins keycaps from Massdrop.



Ducky Shine 3 ISO/Nordic, Cherry MX Red with the Jukebox SA keycaps set.

Base ANSI 60%/TKL kit.

The numpad kit.

Some keycaps are used from:

The international kit.

The ISO/UK kit.

The Novelties kit.

The Alternate Color Modifier kit.


ANSI and ISO/Nordic.


----------



## Piospi

Hello guys. I really liked the Ducky One. Is this model differs from the Shine 5 in parameters? Is the only illumination and appearance? Thank you for the answer and sorry for my english


----------



## sotorious

Does anyone know where i can order the ducky shine 5 from besides mechnicalkeyboards.com


----------



## Falkentyne

MK.com is the only US Distributor for Ducky. (afflilted with tigerimports).
And considering the Ducky shine 5's are selling out as soon as they get in...I don't think I've ever seen a ducky be in such high demand after Corsair dropped the ball (even though their CUE software is very, very powerful).


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> Does anyone know where i can order the ducky shine 5 from besides mechnicalkeyboards.com


All my ANSI Ducky Shine 3/4 + my white Ducky RGB YOTG, Cherry MX Black are bought from MK.com, except 1 Shine 4 SCE (Massdrop) and 1 yellow Shine 3 YYY (AliExpress).

You can take a look here, NCIX.com (Canada).

Here in Sweden you can only buy the ISO/Nordic RGB YOTG k-board with Red and Brown switches.

http://www.inet.se/kategori/657/gaming/520/Ducky


----------



## Ragsters

Just in case someone is looking for a white Ducky Shine 4 in almost new condition I have one that I am selling here in the marketplace.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1578184/ducky-shine-4-white-edition-blue-cherry-switches


----------



## sotorious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> All my ANSI Ducky Shine 3/4 + my white Ducky RGB YOTG, Cherry MX Black are bought from MK.com, except 1 Shine 4 SCE (Massdrop) and 1 yellow Shine 3 YYY (AliExpress).
> 
> You can take a look here, NCIX.com (Canada).
> 
> Here in Sweden you can only buy the ISO/Nordic RGB YOTG k-board with Red and Brown switches.
> 
> http://www.inet.se/kategori/657/gaming/520/Ducky


Damn no one has these in stock, Seems like they have only had a limited supply on release.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> Damn no one has these in stock, Seems like they have only had a limited supply on release.


I'd backorder with NCIX personally. http://www.ncix.com/detail/ducky-shine-5-rgb-led-23-120563.htm

Can't wait to get one to replace my tkl shine 3.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> Damn no one has these in stock, Seems like they have only had a limited supply on release.


1 shop in Sweden have 38 Ducky Shine 5 RGB, Cherry MX Brown in stock.

But 2 problems for you: it is ISO/Nordic layout and the shop don't ship to US, only shippin in Sweden.

What switch are you lookin for?

Edit: Not the Ducky Shine 5 RGB, but there was also some problems with the pre-ordered YOTG RGB boards at Mech.keyboards.com

I was lucky and got my Cherry MX Black from the first batch.

You can take a look here: https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=75473.0

Edit: Have you checked the "Incomin stock" ?

http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/incoming.php


----------



## sotorious

I am looking for blues, i saw that Swedish website and i would of ordered but i could not read the website. But then you said they dont even order to the us.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> I am looking for blues, i saw that Swedish website and i would of ordered but i could not read the website. But then you said they dont even order to the us.


Yes, I'm sorry but that's right, they don't ship to US and the green dot(?) means are in stock, yellow dot means they don't know when things are comin in stock/not in stock.

Some Swedish: i lager = in stock, ej i lager = not in stock, obekräftat = they don't know when things are comin in stock.

So they have no Blues in stock, only Browns.

Don't know if you're gonna change keycaps on your k-board but it is a hell to find good lookin ISO/Nordic keycaps sets, Ducky have 2 ISO/Nordic sets and 1 shop have some WASD ISO/Nordic sets.

That's why I bought some ANSI keyboards last year and some this year. Now I can buy ANSI keycaps sets from Massdrop, MK.com and more shops.


----------



## sotorious

I am trying to hold out, I found the corsair k70 rgb on the MK.com brown switch, the temptations are to crucial!


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> I am trying to hold out, I found the corsair k70 rgb on the MK.com brown switch, the temptations are to crucial!


Not a good k-board if you gonna change keycaps, the k70 has a non standard bottom row (Ctrl. Win. Alt, FN/Menu and Space).

So the most ANSI keycaps sets bottom row caps won't fit on the k70.

Ducky, Das, WASD and some more in the link has a standard bottom row.
http://www.maxkeyboard.com/mechanical-keycap-layout-and-size-chart.html


----------



## sotorious

Hmm, Yea i currently have a WASD keyboard, just feels so cheap compared to my old filco and the space bar is garbage.

I will be patient and checking daily for the ducky i almost might just get the YOTD version but i know white will get filthy dirty.


----------



## dmasteR

Is the USB connection on the Ducky still flimsy?

http://imgur.com/a/V1itR Is what i'm talking about.

Specifically looking at the Ducky Shine 5.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is the USB connection on the Ducky still flimsy?
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/V1itR Is what i'm talking about.
> 
> Specifically looking at the Ducky Shine 5.


I've had my Shine 3 for 2 years now and I've never had any issues with my USB connector on the KB. I'm not even routing it properly (cut-outs on the back of the KB) or being careful about my KB when I move it around my desk once in awhile.

The shine 5 has the same routing as the shine 4, some people like it some people don't like it.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is the USB connection on the Ducky still flimsy?
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/V1itR Is what i'm talking about.
> 
> Specifically looking at the Ducky Shine 5.


My white Ducky Shine 2 is still workin after 4 years and no problems with the Mini-USB port on the k-board yet.


----------



## Phaelynar

So MK showed out of stock on the Shine 5 red but with incoming stock this week. If I placed an order for one while it was out of stock, does anyone think I'll actually get one, or are there that many backordered?


----------



## smiley424

Just got my Ducky One with MX Brown switches and loving it. This will work until 2017 and the Year of the Clock version is released.


----------



## Anateus

Could you guys help me out? Im dying to play any games other than Dota 2 and my Ducky is stoping me from doing it








http://www.overclock.net/t/1583880/problem-with-gaming-on-my-ducky-shine-3-tkl

Side question:
My GF spilled some beer (couple of drops) on the spacebar. Its been "sluggish" for some time, so I cleaned it with IPA, but it no longer has that nice MX Blue tackle sound (although it returned for 20min after cleaning). How can I fix it?


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Could you guys help me out? Im dying to play any games other than Dota 2 and my Ducky is stoping me from doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1583880/problem-with-gaming-on-my-ducky-shine-3-tkl
> 
> Side question:
> My GF spilled some beer (couple of drops) on the spacebar. Its been "sluggish" for some time, so I cleaned it with IPA, but it no longer has that nice MX Blue tackle sound (although it returned for 20min after cleaning). How can I fix it?


I replied to the other thread you created. Let me know if it helps!


----------



## Anateus

Its working!!!















Man, I skipped so many games because of that.
Thanks!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Its working!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I skipped so many games because of that.
> Thanks!


No problem! Glad to help!


----------



## Anateus

Can also anyone help me with my spacebar? It lost its clicking noise after beer spill, rubbing alcohol helped only for a couple of minutes.


----------



## lostpacket

Just got a Ducky One, black case with Cherry browns. O-ringed it as well. First mechanical keyboard and I simply love it.

Feel bad for you guys that can't get a shine 5. Here in Bangkok they have them at the stores that sell Ducky. I think the stock will improve shortly.


----------



## lostpacket

I'm a bit confused on the dip switches. I want to turn off the Windows key on both the left and the right side, but leave Ctrl and Alt enabled. It doesn't seem possible to do. Is that correct, or am I missing something?


----------



## Kimir

I'm pretty sure it is possible, I'll have to check when I get home since the user manual makes no sense on the One for that. At least for the Shine 3 it was clear.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostpacket*
> 
> I'm a bit confused on the dip switches. I want to turn off the Windows key on both the left and the right side, but leave Ctrl and Alt enabled. It doesn't seem possible to do. Is that correct, or am I missing something?


You can disable the windows key by using profile 2-6 and using the macro feature (macros don't work in profile 1).
Read the flowchart and the step by step worded listings in the manual.
it works perfectly if you follow it step by step.
Once you understand the basics, then you can remap the windows key.
You can't completely "disable" the key but you can map it to something like Scroll Lock or Num Lock or even ESC.

it's very easy to do once you understand how to (1) set a profile 2-6 (FN+2 through FN+6).
2) Enter macro mode (FN+Right control)
3) enable key remap (FN+Q).

Then follow the steps in the manual. Don't remember the exact steps but I think you press the first key (like windows key) then the key you want it mapped to afterwards. Could be the other way around. I don't remember. But I mapped left winkey to scroll lock in a few profiles, and numlock in another, and left control in another.


----------



## g.androider

Hi,

This is the first time I'm about to own Ducky, particularly Ducky Shine 5.
I need to know the dimension of the spacebar, is it 6.0 or 6.25 or 6.5?

Thank you


----------



## GreatChicken

Duckies tend to have the same spacebar size across the board. Box on the Cities Edition says 6.25.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is the first time I'm about to own Ducky, particularly Ducky Shine 5.
> I need to know the dimension of the spacebar, is it 6.0 or 6.25 or 6.5?
> 
> Thank you


Like GreatChicken says: Ducky Shine 2/3/4/5 and YOTG have a 1x6.25 spacebar.

This Duckies are usin Standard bottom row.

I have 2 sets of Duckys Spacebar Cities Edition and it fits on the Shine 2 - Shine 5 and YOTG k - boards.

You can take a look here (this may be a old link) : http://www.maxkeyboard.com/mechanical-keycap-layout-and-size-chart.html


----------



## Falkentyne

That link's fully current. Even has the Strafe and Chromas listed.
Note that G710+ and original K70 and RGB/strafes use the same OEM for the keysets (maybe even the mainboard was the same OEM also).


----------



## hisXLNC

any one try the nature whites can compare to browns?


----------



## Falkentyne

Can't compare a rather heavy linear switch to a light tactile switch.
Browns are just reds with a tactile bump (that makes it much better to type on and also good to game on, as you won't accidentally press the keys by resting fingers lightly on the keys, unless you're heavy handed). Nature Whites feel more like "miniature linear greys" when they're new, than MX blacks. They feel heavier than the worn in MX blacks on the ducky shine fire 69 (17 nickels to depress fully on nature white, 16 nickels on MX blacks). And I always wanted to try a linear grey keyboard now I have the next best thing.

Nature Whites are significantly better than *REDS*, though. When I had a MX Red K70, I would always accidentally depress keys when I didn't want to and that was a serious problem, which is why I switched to MX Browns to solve that.

I'd prefer a MX Brown RGB to a nature white RGB if that was the only keyboard available for day to day usage, but it's just fine to game on. MX Clears would be better to type on overall for a daily keyboard but no MX clear RGB's exist.

That being said, Linear Greys barely depress down at all even with 16 nickels stacked. Barely.


----------



## oxidized

Any news about the TKL version of the ONE?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Finally got my Ducky Shine 5, first thing I did was change the WASD keys to the red ones from my 9008G2 pro.


----------



## dmasteR

Wheres the best place to buy the Ducky Shine 5 in the USA?


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Wheres the best place to buy the Ducky Shine 5 in the USA?


4 of my Ducky Shine ANSI k-boards are bought here: https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjU9pqR2o3KAhUJ9HIKHYpDBsgQFgg9MAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fmechanicalkeyboards.com%2F&usg=AFQjCNGyHMEQYRYUd3K4x4ztjLQ9SQ5VrQ

As I'm livin in sweden we use the ISO/Nordic layout k-boards but it is a hell to find good lookin ISO/Nordic keycaps sets.

So I bought my first ANSI k-board from Mechanicalkeyboards.com 2014, a Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Red with white LEDs.

Not a Ducky Shine 5 but my Ducky RGB Year Of The Goat, Cherry MX Black bought (pre-order) from Mechaincalkeyboards.com.


The board has not the Shine 4/5 case, it has the Ducky One case.


----------



## Phaelynar

My Ducky Shine 5 Red should finally be shipping tomorrow. Good riddance to my G110.


----------



## e4stw00t

I've decided to get myself a Ducky KB but am a bit undecided on which one to go for. The Shine 5 being the latest model seems tempting but I am not into the RGB lightning (lightning in general is something that has no priority whatsoever to me but I also don't mind if the KB comes with it), so I kind of not want to pay the extra in comparison to other ducky offerings.

I am currently torn in between the Legend and the One.
The Legend is on sale. I could get it for 20 Euro extra in comparison to the One and the aluminum plate looks slick.
The One on the other side seems to be the only one that carries ABS double shot keycaps (excluding the Shine 5) which sound like a great solution to minimize wear - then again how much of an improvement in comparison to the default Ducky ones are they actually in day to day use?

Would be great if you could help me in making the decision.


----------



## Falkentyne

You can buy the abs doubleshot keycaps directly. You don't have to buy the One just because it comes with them.

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1579
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1578


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> I've decided to get myself a Ducky KB but am a bit undecided on which one to go for. The Shine 5 being the latest model seems tempting but I am not into the RGB lightning (lightning in general is something that has no priority whatsoever to me but I also don't mind if the KB comes with it), so I kind of not want to pay the extra in comparison to other ducky offerings.
> 
> I am currently torn in between the Legend and the One.
> The Legend is on sale. I could get it for 20 Euro extra in comparison to the One and the aluminum plate looks slick.
> The One on the other side seems to be the only one that carries ABS double shot keycaps (excluding the Shine 5) which sound like a great solution to minimize wear - then again how much of an improvement in comparison to the default Ducky ones are they actually in day to day use?
> 
> Would be great if you could help me in making the decision.


Are we talkin ANSI or ISO layout?

The ISO layout is a hell to find good lookin keycaps sets to, if you gonna change the keycaps, have some Ducky Shine 2/3 boards with the ISO/Nordic layout.

I also have some Ducky ANSI boards, Shine 3/4 but I don't like the "Bigfoot" case on the Shine 4/5 boards.

You can turn off the LEDs if you don't want to use it, on my Ducky Year Of The Goat RGB (only in white Ducky One case) board I can use one single color (FN + F9) or use the RGB LED (FN + F10), so it must be the same on the Shine 5 RGB boards.


----------



## e4stw00t

Germany Layout, so ISO. I think I might go for the Legend regardless of the keycaps.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> Germany Layout, so ISO. I think I might go for the Legend regardless of the keycaps.


OK, good luck with your new k-board when you get it.


----------



## Dunan

Hey I have a shine 4, how do you guys clean your keywords? Like to get the dust out etc.... Keys also, do you just pop them off and clean them in water or something?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Hey I have a shine 4, how do you guys clean your keywords? Like to get the dust out etc.... Keys also, do you just pop them off and clean them in water or something?


For a layer of dust, I use my electric air duster. For anything greater, yes just pop the keys off and wash them in warm water with dish soap (soap optional, but it helps). I put my keys into a large metal bowl and then I sort of mix it around in soapy warm water for five minutes or so before I rinse them off very well. Afterwards I spread them out on a towel and point an oscillating fan towards them and shake them up every 20 minutes for a couple of hours. For the board itself I use plenty of wet q-tips/ iso on the tough parts.


----------



## warensemble

Just recently got a new shine 5 with browns. I love everything about it except for one thing that really bugs the hell out of me. The spacebar LEDs shine right in my eyes at any any angle that I sit (I am a bit of a sloucher). I keep trying to turn it off with LED zone control but have been unsuccessful. Is there a way to just turn off the spacebar LEDs?


----------



## jasongenovaxx

I currently have a Corsair K70. It works and I like it. But damn, that Ducky Legend aluminum is such a beauty. You think it's worth it to upgrade?


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warensemble*
> 
> Just recently got a new shine 5 with browns. I love everything about it except for one thing that really bugs the hell out of me. The spacebar LEDs shine right in my eyes at any any angle that I sit (I am a bit of a sloucher). I keep trying to turn it off with LED zone control but have been unsuccessful. Is there a way to just turn off the spacebar LEDs?


I can't tell you for the Shine 5, but for the Shine 3 when you press FN+SPACE BAR it's turn off the space bar LED. I think it's worth to try it


----------



## Falkentyne

You can put a cut rectangular thin strip (two of them) of electrical black tape over the visor overhanging where the LED's are shining at you, which will fix the problem completely. It's easy and simple to do if you have electrical tape sitting around and it stays put. This also doesnt affect LED distribution over the spacebar at all; it only blocks the light going through the cracks. There's a picture and simple how to on the mechanical keyboard reddit group buried somewhere but you have to go find it. You could also put two small square electrical tape cutouts directly over the SMD LED's to completely block the light forever, but that will hurt spacebar illumination too much. The rectangular overhang is more recommended.

um.......

http://imgur.com/a/djxRI


----------



## jamor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> my ducky 3 is broken and doesn't work. if you want just message me your address and i can ship 2 new flippy feet to yah.


Hello kind sir. Would you be willing to send me your DS 3 Return key?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamor*
> 
> Hello kind sir. Would you be willing to send me your DS 3 Return key?


sorry i cant. after that post some one else offered to buy the whole keyboard off me and that was a few weeks ago.


----------



## jamor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> sorry i cant. after that post some one else offered to buy the whole keyboard off me and that was a few weeks ago.


Okay thanks for the quick response. Looks like an overzealous mod deleted my post but you ninjad him lol.


----------



## jthomp

Brand new Ducky One-TKL!


----------



## frewp

just ordered a Shine 5 with brown switches








I have used reds for my past 2 boards and wanted to try something new, but I still wanted the lightness of the reds


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frewp*
> 
> just ordered a Shine 5 with brown switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have used reds for my past 2 boards and wanted to try something new, but I still wanted the lightness of the reds


I have a Ducky One RGB YOTG with Blacks and 1 Ducky Shine 3 with Reds, this my favourite switches.

I also have a Ducky Shine 4 SCE "Bigfoot" with Browns/Clears (Massdrop) on the same k-board and made in 500 ex.

"Bigfoot" is my name on the Shine 4/5 RGB chassis, as I don't like chassis, Ducky Shine 2/3 and Ducky One chassis look much better.

My "Bigfoot" with Duckys blank Grey/Blue keycaps set.


The Brown and Clears switches on my "Bigfoot".


https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiQtfXDt77LAhUBP5oKHUQ4AL8QFggeMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.massdrop.com%2Fbuy%2Fducky-shine-4-special-community-edition&usg=AFQjCNHJ5P9rfNZ7lb_QRVsggjz_gU2FaA


----------



## francisw19

Hello all, I'm giving some thought to picking up a Ducky Shine 5.

Just one question - are there issues with dead LEDs on these? Doing some research, it seems earlier mechanical boards with MX switches are prone to failing LEDs (not just Ducky though, Corsair and Cooler Master as well it seems). The back-lighting would be a very nice bonus, so I'm hoping these ones are good. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Falkentyne

The LED failures on the Shine 5 are very rare. They either will be DOA out of the box or they will last a very long time.
On the Year of the Goat (YOTG) keyboards, which use the same LED daughterboard PCB as the shine 5 (with addition of dedicated status LED's above the number keypad for caps,scroll/numlock etc), there has only been one report of someone having a RGB channel go out (there were 2015 units made). This is limited to people using the mechanicalkeyboards reddit and geekhack, so most likely you're going to be ok. Some people have had SMD RGB LED's use a color channel on the Corsair RGB K70/RGB Strafe also.

You can also solder in a new SMD RGB LED (Diffused lens) from this site, without having to unsolder ANY SWITCHES because the shine 5's LED PCB is a daughterboard that is connected to the main keyswitch PCB by a bridge connector! , although no idea which luminance value is correct; you can always buy one of each.
The shine 5 uses 3528 rgb smds but I don't know if those are the exact type or luminance though. But the s5 does use 3528 diffused lens.

http://www.rapidonline.com/electronic-components/truopto-3528-plcc4-smd-rgb-leds-common-cathode-white-diffused-lens-546349


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> The LED failures on the Shine 5 are very rare. They either will be DOA out of the box or they will last a very long time.
> On the Year of the Goat (YOTG) keyboards, which use the same LED daughterboard PCB as the shine 5 (with addition of dedicated status LED's above the number keypad for caps,scroll/numlock etc), there has only been one report of someone having a RGB channel go out (there were 2015 units made). This is limited to people using the mechanicalkeyboards reddit and geekhack, so most likely you're going to be ok. Some people have had SMD RGB LED's use a color channel on the Corsair RGB K70/RGB Strafe also.
> 
> You can also solder in a new SMD RGB LED (Diffused lens) from this site, although no idea which luminance value is correct; you can always buy one of each.
> The shine 5 uses 3528 rgb smds but I don't know if those are the exact type or luminance though. But the s5 does use 3528 diffused lens.
> 
> http://www.rapidonline.com/electronic-components/truopto-3528-plcc4-smd-rgb-leds-common-cathode-white-diffused-lens-546349


Nice, great to hear.









And thanks for the awesome reply too. Rep+


----------



## Falkentyne

I think I was editing the reply several times when you replied. A bit busy playing league at the same time.


----------



## MKUL7R4

"Ducky Shine 5 - The color makes different"


----------



## lostpacket

I have a Ducky One and noticed last week that the #1 on the keypad is out. The board is maybe 4 months old. I will send it out for repair.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostpacket*
> 
> I have a Ducky One and noticed last week that the #1 on the keypad is out. The board is maybe 4 months old. I will send it out for repair.


Bummer! What's the wait time supposed to be?


----------



## lostpacket

I think 1-2 weeks. It won't go back to Taiwan, but will be repaired locally in Bangkok as per their policy.


----------



## flyinion

Not sure how I missed this thread before. Got my first Ducky 3 weeks ago







so I guess I'm in the Ducky club now. http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/official-mechanical-keyboard-club-because-saving-money-is-boring/35050#post_25093432 Really liking it so far and it's so much nice to use than the Sidewinder X6 it replaced. Having to get used to gaming on something with normal shaped keycaps again though (the X6 has laptop style keycaps).


----------



## Rob27shred

So last week my dog decided that my Rosewill RK-9100xRBR KB wasn't the right one for me & knocked a full glass of iced tea onto it!







I was really tempted to get a Shine 5 but also really wanted a TKL board so I ended up with a MK Disco (made by Ducky for MK.com) which is being advertised as the unofficial TKL Shine 5. Just got it in today & it is all working perfectly. I am loving it so far, I was a little worried that it uses KBtalking switches instead of Cherry switches but after some typing I am happy to report the KBT Browns feel almost identical to Cherry Browns, maybe even a little better.









Anyways I came across this thread when researching what new KB I was gonna get & it definitely pointed me in the direction of Ducky KBs. The question I have now is can I join the club seeing as my KB while not branded Ducky is manufactured by Ducky (it even came with the Ducky space bar installed out of the box)?


----------



## Z Overlord

Does the Ducky One (non backlight) have 1khz polling rate like the backlit one claims to be? All I want is a 1khz, tenkeyless, Cherry MX red keyboard, for CSGO. I assume that there is no tangible benefit to gaming branded keyboards that have these traits (like Corsair K65) (and it's not like any brand brags about matrix scanning rate, well except for that one Cherry board). Is the Debounce time the standard 5ms?

The only thing is judging from the pics, it looks flimsy, like there's some huge fat hump on the bottom instead of the usual solid Filco clone body. Is the Ducky Zero also 1khz? I'm open to suggestions, just so long as it fits my three criteria.


----------



## Falkentyne

They're all the same.
Every ducky since the Ducky shine 3 uses the same ARM processor.
Stop worrying and just buy it. And don't care so much about meaningless polling rates.


----------



## Anateus

Second LED on my Shine 3 tkl has died just moments ago. Dammit.


----------



## Oleh

Just got my Ducky Shine 5 (Cherry RGB Blue), Ducky leather wrist rest (Blue stitching), and clear o-rings








Also came with a YOTG spacebar.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Just got my Ducky Shine 5 (Cherry RGB Blue), Ducky leather wrist rest (Blue stitching), and clear o-rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also came with a YOTG spacebar.


Very nice!







The Shine 5 is an awesome looking KB IMO. I almost pulled the trigger on one but mk.com had them on back order when I purchased my new KB & I really wanted to give a TKL board a shot this time around. I went with the MK Disco since it is basically the TKL version of the Shine 5. I am loving the Disco so far, it has a very nice feel to typing on it with some red 40A o-rings installed. The KBtalking switches rock just hard as Cherry's do IMHO.







Hope you get as much enjoyment out of your Shine 5 as I have out of my new KB! Enjoy the new digs!


----------



## Oleh

Absolutely love the Shine 5, have had a huge smile on my face from the moment I got it. Only issue I had was the usual issue with the led under the spacebar getting into your eyes at a certain angle, but easily fixed that with a small piece of paper I cut out to go around it, can barely tell its there.


----------



## e4stw00t

Currently own the Ducky One and think of buying the Shine 5.

Could someone give me some idea on how flat it becomes when feet got removed - from screenshots it looks like a more steep angle than the Ones.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> Currently own the Ducky One and think of buying the Shine 5.
> 
> Could someone give me some idea on how flat it becomes when feet got removed - from screenshots it looks like a more steep angle than the Ones.


The angles on the back and side of the Shine 5 make it look taller than it really is. It comes pretty close to flat with the feet off, here is a photo:


----------



## e4stw00t

Great - thank's a lot for the picture!

Is there any estimate on when to expect a shine 6 - not that I can think of a reason to do so but it seemed the time span in between the last ones (not sure when the shine 3 was release but at least the shine 4 and 5 seemed to be a year apart only)? Just don't want to pull the trigger if a new version might be launched the coming months.

Also does anyone have experience with the Nature White switches? I kind a prefer the MX Black's more distinct resistance but can type faster on MX Reds (basically offset by higher error rates) - the Nature White seems to be the smart way to go for me.


----------



## Oleh

Not sure of a release date, but here is some info on the Shine 6. The keycaps should finally be double-shot PBT, but it will also be coming with software now. Personally not a fan of software customization, just more stuff to slow your pc down, but if you want what I assume will be a deeper level of customization, then its a nice addition. Also comes with an aluminum housing this time around, so seems like there will be a bit of a price bump too.

Hopefully Ducky will sell a doubleshot PBT keycap set separately so I can upgrade my Shine 5, not really interested in the fact that they added software.

https://m.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/4ktrmv/duckys_2016_catalogue_including_ducky_yotm_ducky/


----------



## Testier

Ducky ONEs should be good? I have one coming in sometimes soon. I got it on a deal with MX red for around 50 USD.

I have no previous experience with mech keyboard and I like really light keys. So I figured MX red is the one I prefer.


----------



## e4stw00t

Ducky One is a great choice and for 50 bucks a steal (German default price is 130,- €) - MX Red should serve you well if you prefer linear, light switches.


----------



## Kimir

Oh, ducky software! I wonder if it will be compatible with the yotg RGB if it's for led customisation. We'll know soon enough.


----------



## xdark134

I planning to buy a Ducky one (non backlit light version) and after that I will mod led RGB tri-color 4pin. But I dont know its PCB does support led RGB or not?


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdark134*
> 
> I planning to buy a Ducky one (non backlit light version) and after that I will mod led RGB tri-color 4pin. But I dont know its PCB does support led RGB or not?


Regular Cherry MX switches have a black housing that holds a 3mm led and has only two pin slots. The RGB switches in most mech keybaords are switches with clear housings and an RGB SMD LED mounted on the PCB underneath. Even if you did get 4 pin RGB leds mounted with custom switches or something, you would still have to find a way to wire them up and control the three different colors. You would also have to replace all the keykaps with ones that can let the light through if you want the letters to light up and not just light behind the keys. Basically, if you want backlights, buy a keyboard with backlights.


----------



## lostpacket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> So last week my dog decided that my Rosewill RK-9100xRBR KB wasn't the right one for me & knocked a full glass of iced tea onto it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really tempted to get a Shine 5 but also really wanted a TKL board so I ended up with a MK Disco (made by Ducky for MK.com) which is being advertised as the unofficial TKL Shine 5. Just got it in today & it is all working perfectly. I am loving it so far, I was a little worried that it uses KBtalking switches instead of Cherry switches but after some typing I am happy to report the KBT Browns feel almost identical to Cherry Browns, maybe even a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I came across this thread when researching what new KB I was gonna get & it definitely pointed me in the direction of Ducky KBs. The question I have now is can I join the club seeing as my KB while not branded Ducky is manufactured by Ducky (it even came with the Ducky space bar installed out of the box)?


Color me confused, but why didn't you get a Ducky One TKL RBG?

Then again, other than the feet and one being TKL and the other not, I have no idea what is the difference between a RGB One and a Shine.


----------



## xdark134

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Regular Cherry MX switches have a black housing that holds a 3mm led and has only two pin slots. The RGB switches in most mech keybaords are switches with clear housings and an RGB SMD LED mounted on the PCB underneath. Even if you did get 4 pin RGB leds mounted with custom switches or something, you would still have to find a way to wire them up and control the three different colors. You would also have to replace all the keykaps with ones that can let the light through if you want the letters to light up and not just light behind the keys. Basically, if you want backlights, buy a keyboard with backlights.


Thanks you. Simply I just wanna to satisfy my curiosity.








I've just done some searching. 2 version of that Ducky one share the same PCB and backlit keycap. They support 3mm led 2pin, and the different is the non backlit version has no led on PCB.
I will go with non backlit version, just like this guy done with his IKBC.
I love the rainbow light effect.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostpacket*
> 
> Color me confused, but why didn't you get a Ducky One TKL RBG?
> 
> Then again, other than the feet and one being TKL and the other not, I have no idea what is the difference between a RGB One and a Shine.


The Shine 5 RGB boards has the same ugly Bigfoot case as the Shine 4 boards had and the Ducky One RGB YOTG (only with white case and with Red, Brown and Black switches only) boards has a better lookin case and the price.

About the Ducky One TKL/RGB, I don't know.

The ugly Shine 5 RGB Bigfoot case.


Ducky One RGB YOTG: http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi2-Z_Xi5nNAhXDZpoKHTAwCDoQFgg9MAc&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.duckychannel.com.tw%2Fpage-en%2FDucky_Year_Of_The_Goat%2F&usg=AFQjCNHQaNEVvXDjuk5Iv3FH2H__l2Ficw

My Ducky One RGB YOTG with Cherry MX Blacks.


Here with Jukebox SA keycaps set and 2 orange Pumpkin caps.


----------



## Dunan

Seems I have an issue with a few lights out, and my ducky shine 5 is maybe a year old? What's the warranty on these?

F2-F3-F4-scroll lock keys all their lights are out.


----------



## lostpacket

The warranty is 1 year


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Seems I have an issue with a few lights out, and my ducky shine 5 is maybe a year old? What's the warranty on these?
> 
> F2-F3-F4-scroll lock keys all their lights are out.


That's a bad hit, with a company like Ducky, if the leds are going to go out, it usually happens within the first few days. Check to see if you are still under waranty, and get it replaced if you can. If not, assuming you are willing to take it apart and do some soldering, the RGB SMD LEDs (5050 I believe) shouldn't be too hard to replace.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> That's a bad hit, with a company like Ducky, if the leds are going to go out, it usually happens within the first few days. Check to see if you are still under waranty, and get it replaced if you can. If not, assuming you are willing to take it apart and do some soldering, the RGB SMD LEDs (5050 I believe) shouldn't be too hard to replace.


Yeah I'm kind of surprised too, I didn't expect this at all. They've been out maybe a month or so, I thought maybe I just wasn't paying attention and somehow changed the settings on accident but no they are definitely out. I have to look and see where I got it from to see how long I've had it.


----------



## Dunan

Hmmm.....I cant find where I ordered the ducky from, it was neither amazon nor newegg, I could have swore it was from one of them....at this point I have no idea where I got this keyboard









And its a shine 4, not a shine 5, my mistake.

I remember now, it was mechanicalkeyboards.com.

I preordered it, so whenever the shine 4 was released is how long i've had it.

ANOTHER EDIT:

Looks like i've had it for a least 2 years....where does the time go...


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Seems I have an issue with a few lights out, and my ducky shine 5 is maybe a year old? What's the warranty on these?
> 
> F2-F3-F4-scroll lock keys all their lights are out.


Have you tried reseting the board by holding down the two windows keys for 5 seconds? Doubt it would fix it but its worth a try. If you aren't comfortable soldering in new LEDs yourself you could send it to mechanicalkeyboards.com to fix for a small fee.

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=749


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Seems I have an issue with a few lights out, and my ducky shine 5 is maybe a year old? What's the warranty on these?
> 
> F2-F3-F4-scroll lock keys all their lights are out.


This is impossible.
The Shine 4 is a Dual color LED keyboard, so BOTH LED's would have to go out, which is statistically impossible.
Scroll lock is a status indicator, as well as caps and numlock.

Are you SURE you didn't turn on USB keyboard repeat/delay? I don't remember how to turn it on but it's either FN+F1, FN+esc for 5 seconds, or FN+Alt+f1-f4 or something.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> This is impossible.
> The Shine 4 is a Dual color LED keyboard, so BOTH LED's would have to go out, which is statistically impossible.
> Scroll lock is a status indicator, as well as caps and numlock.
> 
> Are you SURE you didn't turn on USB keyboard repeat/delay? I don't remember how to turn it on but it's either FN+F1, FN+esc for 5 seconds, or FN+Alt+f1-f4 or something.


It looks like I did end up hitting some combo on accident. I was able to get the lighting back by resetting the keyboard to default. Not sure what I could have done, though. Very strange.


----------



## xdark134

Did you try to get a firmware update from ducky site?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdark134*
> 
> Did you try to get a firmware update from ducky site?


No, I didn't know they had a firmware update for it. I couldn't find it on their site.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Just got my Ducky Shine 5 (Cherry RGB Blue), Ducky leather wrist rest (Blue stitching), and clear o-rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also came with a YOTG spacebar.


Hey I am looking into getting this keyboard with the blue switches. I just wanted to know if the Cherry MX RGB Blue switches feel like the normal Cherry MX Blue switches? I am asking this because I have been hearing a lot of complaints on corsair's K70 LUX with Cherry MX RGB Blue switches.


----------



## seville57

Dunan

http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/firmware_updater.html


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> Dunan
> 
> http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/firmware_updater.html


Thanks, I'll have to check it out when I get home. Looks like they have different version numbers on the shine 3's also.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey I am looking into getting this keyboard with the blue switches. I just wanted to know if the Cherry MX RGB Blue switches feel like the normal Cherry MX Blue switches? I am asking this because I have been hearing a lot of complaints on corsair's K70 LUX with Cherry MX RGB Blue switches.


Yes, the MX RGB Blues on the ducky feel exatcly the same as standard MX Blues.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Yes, the MX RGB Blues on the ducky feel exatcly the same as standard MX Blues.


Thanks. Would you mind making a video of you typing on it just so I can get an idea of what it sounds like compared to my other MX Blue board.


----------



## Falkentyne

There are no firmware updates for the Shine 4 on their site.

Well there is a beta 1.12 update which was never released that was sent to me for testing, and I asked Ducky to release it but they never did. I'll probably email them again and ask, but it gets annoying to repeatedly email people.
All it fixes are the color cycling eventually stopping to cycle in Reactive Mode Advanced color preset (the Shine 5 and YOTG were affected by the exact same issue).

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AkQqWXPLNfg-gUr3ESvGOM9USjCp


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> So last week my dog decided that my Rosewill RK-9100xRBR KB wasn't the right one for me & knocked a full glass of iced tea onto it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really tempted to get a Shine 5 but also really wanted a TKL board so I ended up with a MK Disco (made by Ducky for MK.com) which is being advertised as the unofficial TKL Shine 5. Just got it in today & it is all working perfectly. I am loving it so far, I was a little worried that it uses KBtalking switches instead of Cherry switches but after some typing I am happy to report the KBT Browns feel almost identical to Cherry Browns, maybe even a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I came across this thread when researching what new KB I was gonna get & it definitely pointed me in the direction of Ducky KBs. The question I have now is can I join the club seeing as my KB while not branded Ducky is manufactured by Ducky (it even came with the Ducky space bar installed out of the box)?


As far as I'm concerned, it IS a Ducky.
Just unusual that they didn't go with Cherry switches, but it sounds like the KBtalking's are decent.


----------



## zorbyss

212312312
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, it IS a Ducky.
> Just unusual that they didn't go with Cherry switches, but it sounds like the KBtalking's are decent.


I just got Ducky One TKL RGB and I never thought I'd love it as much as I love my Filco MJ2
I'm really curious about how KBtalking switches compare to gaterons and cherry. Since a lot of ppl saying Gaterons and KBT's are much smoother than Cherry MX.
I only have extensive experience with Cherry MXs.


----------



## ChaosAD

When is Ducky One TKL RGB going to hit the market in EU? I m really looking forward to change my Shine I keyboard!


----------



## e4stw00t

Got myself a One TKL with Reds and noticed the space bar feels completely different on the left side in comparison to the right side.

On the right it's much more stable while on the left it feels very fragile with little response when pressed only. Is this something to be expected or might it be the stabilizer not being properly seated (doesn't look off though).


----------



## lostpacket

I don't know about the TKL, but my One has a single brown switch in the middle and I think two reds on each side. I forget which. But, what I'm getting at is maybe you have a different switch on the left side compared to the right. If I understand correctly, the center switch should be what the rest of the board is, but the outer switches are just there for stability and should be non-linear switches.


----------



## e4stw00t

My red has reds in the center and at both sides:



It does not only sound completely different pressing the space bar on the right hand side in comparison to the left hand side (which I am fine with) but literally feels like a different kind of key.



Pressing it on position 2 makes the key feel enjoyable solid, on position 1 however it is much less substantial, hollow.

Bar itself looks fine, can't see it being bend slightly or something similar so I guess it's related to the stabilizer.


----------



## e4stw00t

After spending a couple of days I noticed another flaw on my board - the space bar gets stuck half way through after release (so during the upwards transition to the default position) when pressed on the left hand side.

First I thought I was probably something related to the stablilizer or the switch, so I removed the bar, turned it 180 degree and put it in place that way - oddly enough now the bar works fine, so I looked at the bar and the case to see if the bar in its default position simply makes physical contact to the case which prevents it from resetting properly. Have not been able to find any abnormalities though. Kind a lost, as I have the board only since a week I will probably return it while I still can.


----------



## TeliaSonera

I am very impressed with my new ducky shine 5 ... much better than my coolermaster quickfire xt
but mine didn't come with manual and extra menu key (bought it from ncix)


----------



## drazah

Anyone have a quality rating on the Shine 3/4 ABS Keycaps? Looking to pick up a set to replace the weird keycaps on my magicforce68


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So last week my dog decided that my Rosewill RK-9100xRBR KB wasn't the right one for me & knocked a full glass of iced tea onto it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really tempted to get a Shine 5 but also really wanted a TKL board so I ended up with a MK Disco (made by Ducky for MK.com) which is being advertised as the unofficial TKL Shine 5. Just got it in today & it is all working perfectly. I am loving it so far, I was a little worried that it uses KBtalking switches instead of Cherry switches but after some typing I am happy to report the KBT Browns feel almost identical to Cherry Browns, maybe even a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I came across this thread when researching what new KB I was gonna get & it definitely pointed me in the direction of Ducky KBs. The question I have now is can I join the club seeing as my KB while not branded Ducky is manufactured by Ducky (it even came with the Ducky space bar installed out of the box)?


Congrats.







I was torn over going TKL and this. Sweet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Absolutely love the Shine 5, have had a huge smile on my face from the moment I got it. Only issue I had was the usual issue with the led under the spacebar getting into your eyes at a certain angle, but easily fixed that with a small piece of paper I cut out to go around it, can barely tell its there.


Congrats as well. I spy a Shine 5 YOTG on my office deck today and would know that smile your talking about.













Ordered Blue 40A-R - 0.4mm switch dampeners I'll be slapping on to make the shine mine.


----------



## i n f a m o u s

Just picked up my Ducky One with Cherry MX Blue w/ blue LED keyboard from the post office after their first delivery attempt last night. This is my first foray with mechanical keyboards and so far I'm loving it (even though it's a bit loud). I really wanted this model with the Cherry MX Brown switches but I couldn't find any so I settled for Blue's instead.


----------



## Arizonian

Try O-rings either Blue 40A-R - 0.4mm or Red 40A-L 0.2mm to dampen sound.



Got mine done tonight on my YOTG brown switches.


----------



## i n f a m o u s

After reading the manual I tried to program F10 - F12 keys for volume control and can't seem to get it work. Is it possible to macro volume control into a TKL keyboard? or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Arizonian

Info from thier page of Macro implementation options. Wouldn't hurt to drop all the function here.

Fn + 1 ＝ Switch to profile 1 Default key function (Default)
2 Switch to profile 2 Customize Macro Key Features
3 Switch to profile 3
4 Switch to profile 4
5 Switch to profile 5
6 Switch to profile 6
Lighting effects: After the configuration, the Caps Lock key will start flashing the value number that you configured.

Fn + O ＝ When the key PRESS, start to run Macro Default
W
PRESS to insert Macro repeatedly until PRESS again to stop

E Repeat to insert Macro while PRESS the key
Note: Be aware, Macro function is stopped if any other key is pressed

Macro Record Option

Ducky Mouse Function

Fn + 1 ＝ 0.02s
2 0.1s
3 0.2s
4 0.4s
5 0.8s
6 1s
Note: Default Macro function will be based on the user's typing speed and record it, while setting the time interval, the Macro function will change to the customized time interval set by the user if it does not have any customized time input by the user, it will use 0.02 second as the time interval by default.

Ducky One
Ducky Mouse Function give user able to using another way to control mouse.。

Macro Open/ Shortcut keys recording:
Hold Fn + Ctrl for 3 sec

Multimedia function keys
In addition to replacing the character with the macro output outside, Duckyoffer more options for each button, including multimedia and mouse functionkeys that up to 24 different kinds of multimedia features. Enter the button below to set key combination to activate the function.

Fn + Windows Key + Keys below
A Mute M Search
B Volume up N Previous page
C Volume down O Next page
D Play / Pause P Mouse Left Click
E Stop Q Mouse Right Clic
F Nest playlist R Mouse Middle Click
G Previous playlist S Mouse Cursor Up
H Calculator T Mouse Cursor Down
I My Computer U Mouse Cursor Left
J Browser V Mouse Cursor Right
K Mail W Mouse Scroll Up
L Multimedia X Mouse Scroll Down


----------



## i n f a m o u s

Here's the steps I followed from the manual I found online for my keyboard:



I set my profile prior to setting the macro and I still can't get the volume controls to work in Windows 10. :\


----------



## e4stw00t

Have a Ducky One since a couple of months and decided that for gaming purpose I would add a tenkeyless version in addition.

So I got myself a One TKL - both the regular as well as the TKL run MX Browns, however on the TKL version the switches feel very different, much softer and the tactile bump is hardly noticeable in contrast to the 104 key One version. They are basically reds (and yeah I looked at the switches itself they are browns







).

I could see it being the other way around, that after some time the switches on the older board would feel lighter, but it's the new TKL that feels off and soft.

I am aware that dependent on how the switches are mounted they might feel different from one type of board to another one but would have assumed that the Ones are similar/use the same mounting technique.

Could it be that switches on back light keyboards are technical different from non-back light ones (the full size version is back lit, the TKL not)?


----------



## Falkentyne

Are those RGB keyboards or single color LED keyboards?
(e.g., are the keyswitches CLEAR (e.g. transparent white) or black opaque plastic?)


----------



## e4stw00t

The full size has single color (white) LEDs, the TKL is without lightning.


----------



## Oxides

Ducky Shine 6/YOTM

It was demoed at computex and a feature pdf was leaked.
The main differences from DS 5 seem to be side lighting, detatchable rubber feet, mouse bungee, and...... "ducky software controller"


----------



## Arizonian

Fixed the glaring space bar LED's. Dang things were so bright you could guide an aircraft onto a runway between them on a foggy day.

Easy fix was Scotch Indoor mounting tape. I cut 2 small box strips that fit right on top of the LED, which lay just below the board and doesn't interfere with the space bar actuation. The tape allows for some light to shine through which lights up the space bar nicely. I no longer have the left and right LED's pierceing me when approaching the board or when I'm positioned just right in front of my desk and board.

OMG what a difference! [Solved] Now the honeymoon can begin with my YOTG










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Fixed the glaring space bar LED's. Dang things were so bright you could guide an aircraft onto a runway between them on a foggy day.
> 
> Easy fix was Scotch Indoor mounting tape. I cut 2 small box strips that fit right on top of the LED, which lay just below the board and doesn't interfere with the space bar actuation. The tape allows for some light to shine through which lights up the space bar nicely. I no longer have the left and right LED's pierceing me when approaching the board or when I'm positioned just right in front of my desk and board.
> 
> OMG what a difference! [Solved] Now the honeymoon can begin with my YOTG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!


Lovely fix, thanks for posting that.

Damn, can't give you a Rep+, lol.

Nice board, and a rare catch now, the Ducky YOTG.









Enjoy that fine board.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Try O-rings either Blue 40A-R - 0.4mm or Red 40A-L 0.2mm to dampen sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine done tonight on my YOTG brown switches.


Black Ducky Shine 5 RGB YOTG?

The ANSI Ducky One RGB YOTG k-boards was made with Micro USB port on the k-boards (you can use USB 2.0 or USB 3.0 ports for the power), Cherry MX Browns, Reds and Blacks and as far I know only with white cases.

I pre-orderd my k-board here: https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi7psGY7OPOAhWGPZoKHSqGCUQQFghZMAc&url=https%3A%2F%2Fmechanicalkeyboards.com%2Fshop%2Findex.php%3Fl%3Dproduct_list%26c%3D139%26sortby%3Dtitle%3Aasc&usg=AFQjCNHqAYH7a6ousQzl0GrM-8DNU7OlSQ

Here in sweden you could only buy the ISO/Nordic Ducky One RGB YOTG k-boards with Cherry MX Browns and Reds and only with white cases only too.

My white Ducky One RGB YOTG:


----------



## SMario

does anyone know if the software that will be released for the shine 6 will go well also for the shine 5?


----------



## Oxides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMario*
> 
> does anyone know if the software that will be released for the shine 6 will go well also for the shine 5?


I haven't read anything. But dont the 5 and 6 use the same chip, so theres hope?


----------



## SMario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxides*
> 
> I haven't read anything. But dont the 5 and 6 use the same chip, so theres hope?


http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ducky-shine-6-rgb-year-of-the-monkey-pocket,32236.html


----------



## Kimir

I sure hope the the software will be compatible with the YOTG to control the RGB leds!


----------



## jamor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I sure hope the the software will be compatible with the YOTG to control the RGB leds!


Probably not. You should just sell your YOTG to me and get the Shine 6 it will totally be worth it.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamor*
> 
> Probably not. You should just sell your YOTG to me and get the Shine 6 it will totally be worth it.


Not happening!








The YOTG fit well on my setup, and I really not digging the Shine 5/6 design, I much prefer the One design with narrow bezel. Quite expensive but I love it.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Try O-rings either Blue 40A-R - 0.4mm or Red 40A-L 0.2mm to dampen sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine done tonight on my YOTG brown switches.
> 
> 
> 
> Black Ducky Shine 5 RGB YOTG?
> 
> The ANSI Ducky One RGB YOTG k-boards was made with Micro USB port on the k-boards (you can use USB 2.0 or USB 3.0 ports for the power), Cherry MX Browns, Reds and Blacks and as far I know only with white cases.
> 
> I pre-orderd my k-board here: https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi7psGY7OPOAhWGPZoKHSqGCUQQFghZMAc&url=https%3A%2F%2Fmechanicalkeyboards.com%2Fshop%2Findex.php%3Fl%3Dproduct_list%26c%3D139%26sortby%3Dtitle%3Aasc&usg=AFQjCNHqAYH7a6ousQzl0GrM-8DNU7OlSQ
> 
> Here in sweden you could only buy the ISO/Nordic Ducky One RGB YOTG k-boards with Cherry MX Browns and Reds and only with white cases only too.
> 
> My white Ducky One RGB YOTG:
Click to expand...

Nice looking board, I really like the all-white color scheme.

Mine is just an all-black TKL Ducky One, but I was inspired by your various custom keyswitch boards, so I took the plunge and ordered a set of white and grey double-shot PBT backlit keys from Massdrop, lol.

Hope they will look ok when they arrive.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jamor*
> 
> Probably not. You should just sell your YOTG to me and get the Shine 6 it will totally be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not happening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The YOTG fit well on my setup, and I really not digging the Shine 5/6 design, I much prefer the One design with narrow bezel. Quite expensive but I love it.
Click to expand...

I agree that the narrow-bezel of the One design looks good.

I think it's worth it, and it's cool that you snagged a YOTG version.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Nice looking board, I really like the all-white color scheme.
> 
> Mine is just an all-black TKL Ducky One, but I was inspired by your various custom keyswitch boards, so I took the plunge and ordered a set of white and grey double-shot shine-through pbt keys from Massdrop, lol.
> 
> Hope they will look ok when they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the narrow-bezel of the One design looks good.
> 
> I think it's worth it, and *it's cool that you snagged a YOTG version*.


I was hunting it when I saw the first preview pic, when I saw it in pre-order in the only french etailer of Ducky, I took it right away. 255€ and 2 month wait, worth it!


----------



## jamor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Not happening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The YOTG fit well on my setup, and I really not digging the Shine 5/6 design, I much prefer the One design with narrow bezel. Quite expensive but I love it.


Nice setup. The Ducky One RGB TKL is nice and simple with thin bezels too so I'll get that over the Shine 6.


----------



## boredgunner

I ordered the MK Disco TKL to replace my Shine 2 TKL. It arrives tomorrow. I wonder how it and the Ducky One RGB TKL compare? Nonetheless I'll compare it to mine although I expect it'll just be a difference of lighting colors and features, and switches of course. Interested to see how KBT switches compare to Cherry MX.


----------



## Timukan

let me in!!








Ducky One TKL (mx brown)

currently waiting for new keycaps...
EDIT:

I tried to make it look like shine 3 yellow...
thoughts?


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timukan*
> 
> let me in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky One TKL (mx brown)
> 
> currently waiting for new keycaps...
> EDIT:
> 
> I tried to make it look like shine 3 yellow...
> thoughts?


Lookin good, here is my ISO/Nordic Ducky Shine 3 YYY TKL with Cherry MX Blue and one of my ANSI Ducky Shine 3. Sorry for the bad pictures.


My ANSI Ducky Shine 3 YYY (?) with Cherry MX Black and no I have not painted the k-board, I bought from Aliexpress so I don't know if it is a real Ducky Shine 3 YYY k-board, because the keycaps is not Ducky:s original yellow keycaps. The keycaps in the box is Varmillo Mint from a GB from Massdrop.


----------



## Timukan

nice!! btw where did you get your ducky tkl yellow?


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timukan*
> 
> nice!! btw where did you get your ducky tkl yellow?


Thanks









It was bought in a shop here in Sweden (Inet.se) for some years ago, if I remember right it was the last ISO/Nordic Ducky Shine 3 TKL YYY k-board in stock.

I also have the ANSI white Ducky One RGB YOTG with Cherry MX Black (you could not buy it with Blacks here in Sweden, we could only buy the ISO/Nordic YOTG with Reds and Browns).


----------



## noles1983

Ducky One TKL RGB. Love it!!


----------



## zeflow

Ducky One Tkl RGB - Cherry MX Browns :]


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky One Tkl RGB - Cherry MX Browns :]


Just ordered the same one! Should be here Wed!


----------



## Oxides

Mechanical keyboards, on the product page for shine 6 special edition (mmm floating keycaps!), has a screenshot of the software controller.
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2128


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxides*
> 
> Mechanical keyboards, on the product page for shine 6 special edition (mmm floating keycaps!), has a screenshot of the software controller.
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2128


No, thanks. I don't like floating keycaps and I'm happy with my Ducky One RGB YOTG and my old Ducky Shine 2/3 k - boards


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> No, thanks. I don't like floating keycaps and I'm happy with my Ducky One RGB YOTG and my old Ducky Shine 2/3 k - boards


I'm with you one the Shine 3 and YOTG simple and clean design, could use the RGB software for the YOTG tho.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky One Tkl RGB - Cherry MX Browns :]


where did you order yours from? Exactly what I have been looking for. I have the Corsair K65 Rapid fire and I like it but hate the 2 USB plugs for it and the bloated software it takes for it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> where did you order yours from? Exactly what I have been looking for. I have the Corsair K65 Rapid fire and I like it but hate the 2 USB plugs for it and the bloated software it takes for it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ordered mine from mechanicalkeyboards.com, the only thing I wish it had is PBT keycaps. I hope ducky will eventually sell double shot PBT caps. It's a really good keyboard and looks nice too.

It also has a cool macro feature, so you can bind multimedia keys and other things wherever you like.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> where did you order yours from? Exactly what I have been looking for. I have the Corsair K65 Rapid fire and I like it but hate the 2 USB plugs for it and the bloated software it takes for it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered mine from mechanicalkeyboards.com, the only thing I wish it had is PBT keycaps. I hope ducky will eventually sell double shot PBT caps. It's a really good keyboard and looks nice too.
> 
> It also has a cool macro feature, so you can bind multimedia keys and other things wherever you like.
Click to expand...

There is currently a Vortex Backlit PBT Doubleshot set available at Massdrop:


Spoiler: Spoiler!


----------



## Oxides

So, i just received my Ducky Shine 6 special edition from Mechanical Keyboards and I am VERY unhappy with it.

1. Dim leds. The ducky at FULLis about equal to my Keycool or E-element RGB at HALF brightness
2 The case isn't sturdy, it creaks and flexes. My Shine 3 was sturdy, even the Keycool feels more solid than this.
3. Differs from the pictures. The bed at the base of the keys is black, not white like the pictures. This case is Blueish black, not medium blue like the pictures.
4. Software controller seems non-existant.

I would susped this was counterfit, if MK wasn't such a reputable company.

I realize noone else might have a DS6 to compare notes with yet, but for those of you with DS5s, was the quality/brightness like this?


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxides*
> 
> So, i just received my Ducky Shine 6 special edition from Mechanical Keyboards and I am VERY unhappy with it.
> 
> 1. Dim leds. The ducky at FULLis about equal to my Keycool or E-element RGB at HALF brightness
> 2 The case isn't sturdy, it creaks and flexes. My Shine 3 was sturdy, even the Keycool feels more solid than this.
> 3. Differs from the pictures. The bed at the base of the keys is black, not white like the pictures. This case is Blueish black, not medium blue like the pictures.
> 4. Software controller seems non-existant.
> 
> I would susped this was counterfit, if MK wasn't such a reputable company.
> 
> I realize noone else might have a DS6 to compare notes with yet, but for those of you with DS5s, was the quality/brightness like this?


Thanks for the info, I did not like the Shine "Bigfeets" 4/5 RGB boards, I'm happy with my Ducky One RGB YOTG and my old Shine 3 k - boards. So no buy this time.


----------



## drazah

When Ducky first presented the Ducky Shine 6 they also said it would come with PBT keycaps, but as production started they switched to ABS and I think only a special edition UK version will be shipped with PBT for a limited time. I would not be surprised if they altered other things. I have always been a Ducky Channel fan but I was not pleased with the Shine 6 at all.


----------



## seville57

My Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Black with DSA Royal Navy Base set and Numpad kit + Modifiers kit + Noveltie kit.


My Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Red with Jukebox SA with the new Records caps in the Noveltie kit, GB from Massdrop.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> My Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Black with DSA Royal Navy Base set and Numpad kit + Modifiers kit + Noveltie kit.
> 
> My Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Red with Jukebox SA with the new Records caps in the Noveltie kit, GB from Massdrop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!


Both boards looking good with those lovely keysets.

I like those Royal Navy keys.


----------



## momonz

Hi guys, I just a bought a ducky one TKL rgb. I have two questions.

1. The caps lock key seems to have a space for led to pass through. How do I set that when capslock is on, the capslock LED would turn on. Im ok if the default LED at the bottom of PrintScreen would turn on as well.

2. When I was switching between RGB modes, I was pressing other keys as well. I don't know how I did it but I accidentally set to light only the WASD LEDs. Now I can't do it again. Do you know how to?

I looked at the manuals and search the net but I can't find how to.

I like the keyboard slim profile. But I don't like how some key characters are like split into half. Like "D", "B". I also don't like that the key characters are not that bright compared to DS3. It's hard to see them when LEDs are off. Overall I'm not that satisfied with the keyboard yet. I was actually choosing between this vs CM masterkeys Pro S, but I would get used to this. I got the mxbrown version. I usually use blue switches.


----------



## Oxides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> 2. When I was switching between RGB modes, I was pressing other keys as well. I don't know how I did it but I accidentally set to light only the WASD LEDs. Now I can't do it again. Do you know how to?
> 
> I like the keyboard slim profile. But I don't like how some key characters are like split into half. Like "D", "B". I also don't like that the key characters are not that bright compared to DS3. It's hard to see them when LEDs are off. Overall I'm not that satisfied with the keyboard yet. I was actually choosing between this vs CM masterkeys Pro S, but I would get used to this. I got the mxbrown version. I usually use blue switches.


Isnt it like FN-F11 or FN-F12 to toggel custom mode 1/2 (CM1/CM2)?

Reguarding the keycap font, I think it is a general manufacturing limitation. I dont think I have seen any doubleshot keycaps with closed loops. All the Os, 0s, 9s, Bs, etc. have little breaks.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxides*
> 
> So, i just received my Ducky Shine 6 special edition from Mechanical Keyboards and I am VERY unhappy with it.
> 
> 1. Dim leds. The ducky at FULLis about equal to my Keycool or E-element RGB at HALF brightness
> 2 The case isn't sturdy, it creaks and flexes. My Shine 3 was sturdy, even the Keycool feels more solid than this.
> 3. Differs from the pictures. The bed at the base of the keys is black, not white like the pictures. This case is Blueish black, not medium blue like the pictures.
> 4. Software controller seems non-existant.
> 
> I would susped this was counterfit, if MK wasn't such a reputable company.
> 
> I realize noone else might have a DS6 to compare notes with yet, but for those of you with DS5s, was the quality/brightness like this?


Are you sure you put the keyboard in USB 3 power mode instead of USB2 power mode?
Also please make sure you compare the keyboards with the SAME KEYCAPS on both--or REMOVE the keycaps from both keyboards. If I recall, the E-element uses white keycaps, so of course it's going to look MUCH Brighter. My YOTG looks *much* brighter than my Shine 5, even though the LED's are the exact same brightness, because of the keycaps.


----------



## Oxides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Are you sure you put the keyboard in USB 3 power mode instead of USB2 power mode?
> Also please make sure you compare the keyboards with the SAME KEYCAPS on both--or REMOVE the keycaps from both keyboards. If I recall, the E-element uses white keycaps, so of course it's going to look MUCH Brighter. My YOTG looks *much* brighter than my Shine 5, even though the LED's are the exact same brightness, because of the keycaps.


My computer is USB2. I pulled the keycaps off (DS6 SE keycap puller doesen't work with those low profile keycaps) and compared the naked switches and put some white silicon gel ones from massdrop on. DS6 SE is just dimmer. In a bright office, if you set the colors in blueish or greenish range, you almost cant tell its LED backlit.


----------



## Falkentyne

It doesn't matter if your computer is USB2, 1 or 3. Make sure the DUCKY is in USB 3 power mode. That even works on a USB 1.0a port (I tested that on an old Abit BH6 1.1 way back).
Did you read the manual?
Your ducky might be in USB 2 power mode (its supposed to default to USB3 power). Set it to USB3 mode then set it to USB2 mode and compare it. It takes a grand total of 3 seconds to do it.


----------



## Oxides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> It doesn't matter if your computer is USB2, 1 or 3. Make sure the DUCKY is in USB 3 power mode. That even works on a USB 1.0a port (I tested that on an old Abit BH6 1.1 way back).
> Did you read the manual?
> Your ducky might be in USB 2 power mode (its supposed to default to USB3 power). Set it to USB3 mode then set it to USB2 mode and compare it. It takes a grand total of 3 seconds to do it.


I tried those 2 modes. Unlpug, hold down right alt and spacebar, plug in and release them. That should put it in USB3 power mode according to my manual. It made no obvous difference.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxides*
> 
> I tried those 2 modes. Unlpug, hold down right alt and spacebar, plug in and release them. That should put it in USB3 power mode according to my manual. It made no obvous difference.


Hi, your keyboard may need to be RMA'd. It may be stuck in USB2 power mode.
Is there any way you can take a picture of the lighting with it set to white? (Red, blue, green=255 with software, or with onboard, I think it's tapping F1, F2 and F3 seven times each for each main color).

The number pad will suffice for this. Take two pictures, but try to not have it too overexposed.
The first, with the numpad keycaps on.
The second, with the numpad keycaps off.

Maybe using the software is the fastest way.

http://d.duckychannel.net/DSC63

I'll try to compare it with my Shine 5.

If you can't, it's okay.

Because the shine 5 and shine 6 should be the exact same brightness. the exact same SMD LED's are used (3528 SMD RGB LED).


----------



## Oxides

Sorry, i sent it back already. But hopefully this information will be useful to others and thank you for your help.


----------



## FreeElectron

Is it possible to have both reactive mode and custom mode working in the same time when using the Ducky TKL RGB?


----------



## Falkentyne

No, shine 6 can do that but it still needs to be improved as the key fades to off and then switches to the background color you set instead of fading directly into the background color. I know the Corsairs can do this with CUE.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> No, shine 6 can do that but it still needs to be improved as the key fades to off and then switches to the background color you set instead of fading directly into the background color. I know the Corsairs can do this with CUE.


Are there any issues with the RGB one TKL?


----------



## Juthos

Year of the monkey mx blue


----------



## Falkentyne

Juthos, how is the switch consistency on your mx blue YOTM keyboard?
Do they all feel really good and solid and click well?


----------



## Juthos

I used mx green in the last 3 years, last 2 with ducky tuhaojin (btw a lot of dead leds







), right now i kinda miss the weight of the greens but not that much. So I'm quite please with the typing but, i have to say, the build quality of the tuhaojin (besides the leds ) is definitely superior.


----------



## Falkentyne

The build quality is superior in what way?

I used MX Greens and loved them until the Shine 5 Year of the Goat came out. My MX green "board" was the Ducky Shine fire 69 edition, which had greens on the alphanums and blues on the mods (which was actually quite nice for gaming). It was a nice and wonderfully consistent board (although the Q didn't click for about 2 weeks). I preordered that YOTG and also the YOTM. My YOTG is #76 and YOTM #939. (kind of weird to get a high batch# on the YOTM when I was one of the first 100 to place an order, thus mine went out on the first shipment).

I'm finding the RGB Blues almost as nicely consistent as the greens were on my 69 fire. The F key was a bit weak at first but is better now, feels like the other keys. But a lot of people complain about the RGB blues being weak or inconsistent.


----------



## Juthos

The tuhaojin has a full metal body while only the top of the YOTM is made of alu. Sides are plastic. Also there are no feet to adjust the rear height of the keyboard, you have to remove two rubber feet to lower it. Not good for me: i raise/lower the keyboard a lot.

Mine is # 1199, uk layout.

edit: pbt caps on my YOTM, only the spacebar with the monkey is abs.


----------



## Timukan

my ducky one pink transparent case w/ mx reds


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthos*
> 
> The tuhaojin has a full metal body while only the top of the YOTM is made of alu. Sides are plastic. Also there are no feet to adjust the rear height of the keyboard, you have to remove two rubber feet to lower it. Not good for me: i raise/lower the keyboard a lot.
> 
> Mine is # 1199, uk layout.
> 
> edit: pbt caps on my YOTM, only the spacebar with the monkey is abs.


I have 2 ANSI Shine 4 but II never liked the "Bigfeet" design so I'm happy with my Ducky One RGB YOTG + Ducky One pink transparent and my old Shine 3 boards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timukan*
> 
> 
> my ducky one pink transparent case w/ mx reds


I have the same board with Reds.


----------



## Falkentyne

Shine 6/YOTM have big improvements to the RGB controller.


----------



## looniam

don't know how lively it is here anymore but have a problem/questions:

bought a ducky zero (DK2108SZ w/blues) a few months ago. just recently the E key isn't clicky unless i press the botton of the key pad and sometimes the 0 will double report.

is there anything i could do to correct either or both issues w/o inquiring about an RMA?

thanks


----------



## Falkentyne

RMA or desolder the switches. You can replace it with a Gateron clicky blue.


----------



## looniam

thanks man. weird thing is the E key is "more clicky" right after i hit submit. go figure.

odd thing is not all the keys are the same loudness clicking some are a little . . weak. so reading that those gateron blues are loud has me interested.

lllooonnng time since i had a soldering iron in my hand. and that was for very forgiving pro audio stuff; speaker/mic cable connections.

could be dangerous.









again, appreciate it.


----------



## Falkentyne

Looks like the RGB MX Blues on the Shine 6 are definitely better than older batches of RGB MX blues.
Comparing an iKBC F108 MX RGB blue with a Shine 6 RGB blue, the shine 6 just feels better, quieter and more consistent. Not only does it feel better, the bottom out sound feels quieter and dampened (like when comparing a YOTG MX RGB Brown with a Shine 4 or shine 3 MX Brown--the YOTG sounds almost like a silenced switch!).


----------



## lostpacket

Well, I have the same problem with dim LEDs on the Ducky TKL RGB. Just got it in and was disappointed how dim the LEDs are. I like blue, but blue is by far the dimmest color of them all. I think I will sell it and stick with my One that has just a single color.









One thing I am confused about is the keycaps. Both the One and the One TKL RGB should be using ABS double shot caps, but the TKL looks like they are PBT. What's up with that?

Shame about the LEDs, I was really psyched to get a RGB board.


----------



## Falkentyne

Make sure the ducky is set to USB 3 mode. Some of them are set to USB2 mode from the factory, making the LED's 50% dimmer than they should be. If it's the same as the shine 5, hold down right alt+space bar before plugging in the keyboard.

Also the new set of ducky keycaps let a lot less light through (the seamless keycaps that have been shipping block a lot of light).


----------



## lostpacket

I did try usb 3 mode and the lights were the same. I even swapped a few caps for my One blue and they had the same light value.


----------



## Falkentyne

Wait, did you just say USB3 mode is the same as USB2 mode? Or was the board already on USB3?
You can hold left alt+spacebar for USB2 mode (while inserting USB).

Sounds weird. Any chance you can take a picture with the blue light on with the keycaps on, and a second picture with the caps off ? (Just take them off a small group of the keys, like arrow keys and the cursor keys above it. I'd like to see it.

You just need a good exposure so it doesn't look overexposed.


----------



## Oxides

Are any more people able to test wether Shine 6 usb 2.0/3.0 power mode makes a difference in brightness, on usb 2.0 computer systems?
So far ive seen 2 postings saying it didnt (including mine) and one that it worked.

I really want to get this:


But, not if it is dim like the Ducky 6 SE I returned.


----------



## TheChankWhoGank

I feel like we expect too much for the brightness of the LEDS. FYI USB 3 and 2 mode did nothing on my TKL one RGB and same as my friends shine 6.

ANYWAYS I HAVE A QUESTION, if anyone here remembers the DUCKY SHINE 3 TUHAOJIN Limited edition gold metal plate top casing i need your help. So half of the LEDS on this board are bonks now so I'm wondering if theres another RGB Cherry mechnical Switch keyboard with the same PCB dimensions and USB placement as that one so I can swap it over. (the Casing of this keyboard sscreams quality and I want to reuse it on another board to make it look nicer, also I will be transferring my White Doubleshot PBT keycaps onto the new board too, and yes I know doing this will void the warranty of the new keyboard I chose to make the transplant)
Your help and feedback is greatly appreciated


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxides*
> 
> Are any more people able to test wether Shine 6 usb 2.0/3.0 power mode makes a difference in brightness, on usb 2.0 computer systems?
> So far ive seen 2 postings saying it didnt (including mine) and one that it worked.
> 
> I really want to get this:
> 
> 
> But, not if it is dim like the Ducky 6 SE I returned.


I'm using a USB 2.0 system right now, and my YOTG, Shine 5, Shine 6, and YOTM all are 30-40% dimmer in USB 2 mode than USB 3 mode.
The ONLY thing I can confirm is on the Shine 6, USB2 and USB3 mode are ignored when the keyboard is in "Active" LED Demo mode (where no scancodes are sent through USB, but all LED modes can be used, e.g. through a wall charger or AC Adapter). . Instead it uses a fixed mode "between" USB 2 and 3.

I can also confirm that on the YOTG and the Shine 5, USB2 and USB3 mode both worked in a **USB 1.0** motherboard (Abit BH6). I no longer have such a system to test the Shine 6.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChankWhoGank*
> 
> I feel like we expect too much for the brightness of the LEDS. FYI USB 3 and 2 mode did nothing on my TKL one RGB and same as my friends shine 6.
> 
> ANYWAYS I HAVE A QUESTION, if anyone here remembers the DUCKY SHINE 3 TUHAOJIN Limited edition gold metal plate top casing i need your help. So half of the LEDS on this board are bonks now so I'm wondering if theres another RGB Cherry mechnical Switch keyboard with the same PCB dimensions and USB placement as that one so I can swap it over. (the Casing of this keyboard sscreams quality and I want to reuse it on another board to make it look nicer, also I will be transferring my White Doubleshot PBT keycaps onto the new board too, and yes I know doing this will void the warranty of the new keyboard I chose to make the transplant)
> Your help and feedback is greatly appreciated


This is impossible.
USB2 and USB3 modes have nothing to do at all with the USB protocol and is simply power draw level, and can be used even on a USB 1 ancient motherboard. This is tied to firmware, not to USB implementation.
On the Shine 5 and and YOTG, the USB 2/3 modes apply to the passive LED demo mode also, and you can also switch USB power modes without access to a computer, just by using a USB power source, like an adapter or wall charger (the passive LED mode only requires a power source to work). While the keystrokes to active passive mode and change the power mode are different and cannot be used simultaneously, you can do a blind switch of 1) Holding Left/Right alt+space bar, 2) inserting cord into a USB port with a power source. this will change the USB power mode even though the LED's will not turn on (the keyboard detects the USB power draw and will change the mode anyway), 3) remove USB cord, 4) hold down left control+left shift+caps lock for LED demo mode, 5) insert USB, then the keyboard will be in demo mode in USB2 or USB3 mode, with any powered port.

HOWEVER the Shine 6/SE and YOTM *INCORRECTLY* ship in USB2 mode by default, when the manual states that they are set to USB3 mode by default. This is a bug. Simply holding down right ALT+Space bar while inserting will reset it back to USB3 mode. Make SURE All dip switches are set to down, and that the driver is already installed for that port. The shine 6 does ignore the USB2/3 setting in "Passive active LED mode" however. Instead it uses a fixed mode "between" USB 2 and 3.


----------



## Oxides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Make SURE All dip switches are set to down, and that the driver is already installed for that port. The shine 6 does ignore the USB2/3 setting in "Passive active LED mode" however. Instead it uses a fixed mode "between" USB 2 and 3.


What driver needs to be installed and what is passive active led mode?


----------



## Falkentyne

The basic USB driver automatically. And its "LED Demo mode" its right in the manual.


----------



## FreeElectron

What do you guys think of this setup?

Ducky One TKL RGB LED Mechanical Keyboard (Silver Cherry MX) SKU: DKON1687ST-PUSADAAT1
and
126 Key Double Shot PBT Keycap Set - Black Translucent (Vortex)
and some Cherry MX Rubber O-Ring


----------



## Oxides

I just received my DS 6 Snow white and comparing it to the DS 6 SE I returned:

1. Bright Leds, USB 2&3 power settings work. At USB3 it seems similar to my E-element. The SE was stuck in USB2 mode I think.
2. This case is sturdy, doesn't flex and (possibly) weighs more than the SE. Even with the new design it feels solid like my DS 3.
3. Matches the pictures.
4. Software controller is out (it doubles as firmware updater too) and it can do things you cant with plain keyboard controls.

Additional notes:

A. Does anyone know what the deal with that hole in the base plate under the Caps Lock is? It seems to be right above some circuit board component like a moisture sensor?.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxides*
> 
> So, i just received my Ducky Shine 6 special edition from Mechanical Keyboards and I am VERY unhappy with it.
> 
> 1. Dim leds. The ducky at FULLis about equal to my Keycool or E-element RGB at HALF brightness
> 2 The case isn't sturdy, it creaks and flexes. My Shine 3 was sturdy, even the Keycool feels more solid than this.
> 3. Differs from the pictures. The bed at the base of the keys is black, not white like the pictures. This case is Blueish black, not medium blue like the pictures.
> 4. Software controller seems non-existant.
> 
> I would susped this was counterfit, if MK wasn't such a reputable company.
> 
> I realize noone else might have a DS6 to compare notes with yet, but for those of you with DS5s, was the quality/brightness like this?


----------



## Falkentyne

Ah, so your shine 6 SE Was defective? That explains everything. I do know that my Shine 6 SE switches from USB2 to USB3 mode correctly, as does my YOTM (they have the exact same hardware and firmware anyway), but the shine 6 and YOTM both shipped with USB2 enabled by default, when the manual said USB3 mode was the default. I'm not sure how or why it became frozen.

That could explain why the Ducky One RGB was also stuck in USB2 mode and not switching to USB3 mode.


----------



## Oxides

Could have been firmware update too. I never got to use the Software controller on the SE. On the Snow White, I did and it updated the firmware.

But the Snow White feels like it was made differently. There is no flex or creak if you grab both ends and apply a little pressure. And from memory it feel heavier.

That Software Controller is pretty sweet. I hope they expand/tweak multimode.


----------



## Falkentyne

Did you get multi mode working?
Every time I try, nothing plays when I add an effect.
Then when I close and reload the software, the multi mode option has no effects listed, even though I added them.


----------



## Oxides

I am using 0.63 of the software controller. Ducky page says newest version is 0.69, still gives the older version.

Reading from the keyboard seems to have some issues. For example CM1 has some colors being reversed on the read. I have gotten around that for now by after i make any changes exporting the profiles in addition to saving. Then on loading the ducky software I have to import the profiles to get the correct colors.

When doing a multi mode, you have to click which keys each effect applies to. For example add wave mode, click some some keys on top then the wave setting below, then add full backlit, click some other keys on top then individual full backlit setting below. Some effects need work, like snake.


----------



## Falkentyne

What? You have to ADD keys manually? Ok I didn't know that. Since there's absolutely no explanation about it anywhere. You're the first one who explained this. Thank you!

The software version# is a bug. It's 0.63. There is no 0.69.


----------



## maikon

anyone know if i can adjust the brightness of aurora mode for ducky one rgb tkl?


----------



## Falkentyne

None of the RGB modes allow brightness adjustment because RGB is *created* by different brightness levels of each channel. Unlike single color LEDs, changing the brightness of a RGB LED changes the color as well and screws up animations completely. If you tried changing brightness levels on iKBC RGB, teamwolf, E-element or Glorious Gaming RGB keyboards, then you see what happens to animations when brightness is lowered.

You can use USB2 mode for 40% dimmer global brightness though. Or if it's defaulted to USB2 mode and too dim, use USB3 mode (shown in the manual).


----------



## Oxides

With my E-element brightness (FN UP/DOWN) works in a lot of modes and seems as expected. Having brightness work in every mode seems easy to me. Just a %multiplier for each keys different RGB channels level?


----------



## Falkentyne

Your E-element can only display 7 or 8 colors maximum, unless they improved that with the Z-88 version.
The Ducky can display 16.8 million. That's a very big difference.


----------



## Nico1a5

Hey guys is there any way to revert the firmware in the Shine 6 SE?

I've been using it for 3 days and now tried the software and it made me update

Its V1.02.04 now
and it was V1.00.07 or something like that before

It felt like the lights got dimmer,
but maybe probably was just placebo

I couldn't find the changelog either, is it somewhere?

EDIT

Made the leds bright again by switching to usb3 mode


----------



## Falkentyne

Yes you can revert the firmware by using the /F option (the /? option shows the options) but you would need the actual firmware file to do that, and no one has a binary of the original firmware except Ducky.


----------



## WolfssFang

Just got my first ducky keyboard a few days ago! Went with the ducky shine 6 snow white edition, what a great looking board. Got the cherry mx browns, only other option was the blue and after using blue's in my razer for like 4 years I had enough with the noise.

My only con/question is if there is a way to program media keys? I like how it has dedicated sound keys but no media keys :< One thing that I overlooked, but it's kinda minute that I dont second think my purchase.


----------



## Falkentyne

Yes. Ducky Macro.


----------



## lostpacket

Look at the manual

There should be a chart with the default output keys.

First you need to switch into another profile as default won't work, FN + 2-6
Read the manual to see what the multimedia keys are. So for example, mute is A
To record say F5 to mute you will record like this
Hold CTRL + FN for 3 seconds, click F5 for the input. (it will change color) then Fn + Win key + A for the output. Finish by clicking FN + CTRL

so: CTRL + FV > F5 > FN + WIN + A > FN CTRL. This will make F5 mute.

Do this over for each key function


----------



## Oxides

Ducky Software Controller Official V1.08 is up. http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/software_download.html


----------



## jeff119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxides*
> 
> Ducky Software Controller Official V1.08 is up. http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/software_download.html


thanks. there is a firmware update for my YOTM too.


----------



## Kimir

No support for YOTG, I'm sad.


----------



## e4stw00t

Got myself a One TKL with MX Browns, however a couple of keys feel noticeable... muted, mushy in comparison of the rest of the board.
Bottoming them out they feel very spongy in comparison to the others.

Since I can return the board the coming 2 weeks, I wonder if those will get more in line with the rest after a break in period or if I should play it save send it back.


----------



## firebof

hello, im new here, i have some issues about my ducky 69 fire edition, when i press U J N button, its QWERTYUIOP{}|| came out, any solution guys? thank you


----------



## lostpacket

Quote:


> Got myself a One TKL with MX Browns, however a couple of keys feel noticeable... muted, mushy in comparison of the rest of the board.
> Bottoming them out they feel very spongy in comparison to the others.
> 
> Since I can return the board the coming 2 weeks, I wonder if those will get more in line with the rest after a break in period or if I should play it save send it back.


All my keys feel the same more or less. One question, do you plan on o-ringing it? I wouldn't worry about it if I was going to o-ring the board since you basically have limited the travel and it will bottom out on the o-ring.

If not going to o-ring it, I would return it, but it depends on how bad it feels.


----------



## Drumitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> So my grey shine keycaps from ducky arrived! I decided to change my color to match my build and I ended up with this color scheme:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the pics since it's taken with my cell!
> 
> Now I'm thinking of buying darker gray caps to replace the black keycaps and re-paint the face plate to another shade of grey or maybe even white or off white or something...


where can i get these grey caps from ?


----------



## spinFX

I'm in with a ducky mini YOTH, dont have a pic but it's not modded anyway, stock standard


----------



## DAZstruction

Question to the guys with the YOTM,
Are the yellow graphics on the case indented or raised, or is it just paint?


----------



## Juthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DAZstruction*
> 
> Question to the guys with the YOTM,
> Are the yellow graphics on the case indented or raised, or is it just paint?


They not indented, i think it's a decal/sticker cause it's too precise (especially the cinese characters ) to be painted.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drumitar*
> 
> where can i get these grey caps from ?


Those grey caps are Ducky MX Shine 3 keycaps. You can get them at mechanicalkeyboard.com and the likes.


----------



## atomic7431

Hello all
I hope someone can help me









I today received my Ducky Shine 6 RGB and installed the keyboard with the shine 6 software.
This prompted me to update the firmware to latest version - 1.02.10 and software version is 1.08.

Under the led lighting mode i have the following ones available -

Full backlight mode
breathing mode
colour cycling mode
wave mode
raindrop mode
reactive mode
ripple mode
backlighting off

Now ive read in here that there is an Aurora mode and snake mode?
Can anyone confirm these modes and if so why am i not seeing them.

Thanks


----------



## DAZstruction

Hey Atomic, open the Ducky App. Where the list of effects is on the left hand side, click the + underneath and add the desired effects to the list.


----------



## atomic7431

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DAZstruction*
> 
> Hey Atomic, open the Ducky App. Where the list of effects is on the left hand side, click the + underneath and add the desired effects to the list.


Thanks, so simple yet somehow i missed it.


----------



## TheChankWhoGank

Hi, can anyone give me some advice or some input if you have experience in swapping the keycaps out on a Year of The Horse keyboard.
I'm looking into purchasing some new keycaps for this board with white blank THICK pbt keycaps that are 1.5mm. I'm wondering if these would fit or not since the LEDS on this board on the bottom of the cherry switch and Im concerned about the keycaps rubbing on the leds.

any help is appreciated


----------



## DAZstruction

I don't have the Year Of the Horse, but I do have a Ducky Mini and some 1.5mm PBT caps off my Yellow Edition TKL. Seem to clear the LEDs fine.


----------



## TheChankWhoGank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DAZstruction*
> 
> I don't have the Year Of the Horse, but I do have a Ducky Mini and some 1.5mm PBT caps off my Yellow Edition TKL. Seem to clear the LEDs fine.


Thanks for the REPLY!!!! makes me more confident now to make the purchase. I'm buying the NKPC blank thick PBT keycaps 1.5mm, as long as it doesnt rub my leds ill be set. once again thanks I've been searching and couldn't find any answers till now once again thanks


----------



## TheChankWhoGank

Hey has anyone here ever done a mod to the ducky one TKL RGB with the https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=283 metal case? I'm new to modding or w.e you can call it and i was wondering if that case would fit it. it looks like the dip switch will fit but im not sure about the mounting, any feedback will be appreciated


----------



## polynomialc

picked up Ducky Shine 6 - mx red keyboard , its amazing, love the keys and how it feels.. lighting is great too. got it on sale ncix in canada for 165.00 ! feels even better then my filco majestouch 2


----------



## killuchen

Just purchased the Ducky ONE White edition with cherry reds. I'm so excited









https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2889


----------



## 4ofus

Looking to possibly buy both the shine 6 and secret rgb mouse. The reviews on the kb are pretty well known but curious if anyone has the mouse?

Mostly using these for gaming and basic web surfing so I am going for quality vs bells, buttons and whistles... ☺


----------



## lostpacket

I have the Secret, and it's easily the best mouse I have ever owned. I had a Logitech G502 and sold it for this one.

For starters, the PBT material is amazing. It's feels smooths, but not cheap plastic smooth. It's very slightly textured, but in the best way possible. After hours of gaming and sweaty hands, the mouse never slips or feels wet because of this.

The ergonomics is like a cross between the world famous MS Intelimouse and the Death adder. It's a perfect shape for me and my grip.

The switches are high quality omron and the scroll wheel is easily one of the best.

It has high DPI, but I don't know anyone that would set it that high.

RGB lighting is great and easy to set up. Everything is built in, so no software needed.

I play CS Go every night and simply love this mouse. It just keeps on chugging no matter what.


----------



## 4ofus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostpacket*
> 
> I have the Secret, and it's easily the best mouse I have ever owned. I had a Logitech G502 and sold it for this one.
> 
> For starters, the PBT material is amazing. It's feels smooths, but not cheap plastic smooth. It's very slightly textured, but in the best way possible. After hours of gaming and sweaty hands, the mouse never slips or feels wet because of this.
> 
> The ergonomics is like a cross between the world famous MS Intelimouse and the Death adder. It's a perfect shape for me and my grip.
> 
> The switches are high quality omron and the scroll wheel is easily one of the best.
> 
> It has high DPI, but I don't know anyone that would set it that high.
> 
> RGB lighting is great and easy to set up. Everything is built in, so no software needed.
> 
> I play CS Go every night and simply love this mouse. It just keeps on chugging no matter what.


Thanks! I actually decided to give it a try and am waiting for my order to arrive any day now.


----------



## araujomac

Hi,

Sorry for not speaking English perfectly. The text should be a bit confusing. I hope someone can help me.

I bought a Ducky ONE TKL keyboard and I'm having trouble using it in games. Macros work if they are configured with a single keystroke. Set the "w" to function as the "j". When I set up a macro that triggers more than one keypress, I can not use it more than once without releasing all the keys. If I'm pressing the "w" to walk and press the macro key it works once. To use a second time I have to drop the "w". The keyboard ignores any macro until all keys are released. This behavior makes macros useless in games. Is this normal keyboard behavior?

Thanks.


----------



## Kimir

Hmm, I think it's a normal behavior.
Although I'm not sure as I have never tried macro on my YOTG (Ducky Macro V2.0), it does says "Be aware, Marco function is stopped if any other key is pressed" on the webpage.
http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/page-en/Ducky_Year_Of_The_Goat/
It says the same thing one the One TKL (obviously, YOTG being based on the One but with RGB)
http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/page-en/Ducky-One-TKL/


----------



## araujomac

Thank you for your help. This makes the Ducky ONE a poor keyboard for gaming. A gammer keyboard that does not allow macros. Ducky macros are only useful for windows applications. It's a big disappointment. I'll return the product. Can you tell if Ducky Shine has the same limitation?


----------



## Kimir

The Shine 6 works the same way by looking at the manual.
The only keyboards that will do what you want are Logitech, Corsair, Steelseries and Razer. With the kind of macros, with a software that allow you to assign key differently with macro depending on the software running, such as a game, I think.
But I'm no expert.

Maybe ask on this thread if you are looking for a mechanical keyboard with this kind of macros feature:
http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araujomac*
> 
> Thank you for your help. This makes the Ducky ONE a poor keyboard for gaming. A gammer keyboard that does not allow macros. Ducky macros are only useful for windows applications. It's a big disappointment. I'll return the product. Can you tell if Ducky Shine has the same limitation?


You could always just use somthing like autohotkey to setup macros, would probably be less taxing on the system than most companies macro software too.


----------



## Kimir

Some games won't allow that tho, cause it's "cheating", but surprisingly are fine with those big company macro keyboard, lol.
I've yet to have trouble with my logitech g900 mouse with gazillion of macro-ed buttons lol


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Some games won't allow that tho, cause it's "cheating", but surprisingly are fine with those big company macro keyboard, lol.
> I've yet to have trouble with my logitech g900 mouse with gazillion of macro-ed buttons lol


I havn't had any issues, it doesn't modify or touch the game files in anyway, I know atleast VAC is fine with it along with several more major anti cheat engines. If there are really developers specifically scanning your system for macro programs, thats kind of silly considering how many mice and keybaords have built in macro firmware, only heard of people with autohotkey getting banned when they tried to do things like bhop scripts and aimbots and just got reported/caught. Some anti cheat systems can also detect if what you're doing "isn't human" to detect macros and will ban automatically bassed on that even if you have no software installed. It's more to do with how you choose to use it more than anything imo.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostpacket*
> 
> I have the Secret, and it's easily the best mouse I have ever owned. I had a Logitech G502 and sold it for this one.
> 
> For starters, the PBT material is amazing. It's feels smooths, but not cheap plastic smooth. It's very slightly textured, but in the best way possible. After hours of gaming and sweaty hands, the mouse never slips or feels wet because of this.
> .


Totally AGREE.

It's shape and switches are clearly superior to most other mice released thus far and I keep several in boxes in case some of the minions decide to steal mine off my desk when I go out of town.

Clearly Ducky did something amazing here and they never released a mouse model until this baby got turned out. Waiting for their updated 3360 sensor here then watch me buy some more to keep this model going for another 20 or 30 years.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Totally AGREE.
> 
> It's shape and switches are clearly superior to most other mice released thus far and I keep several in boxes in case some of the minions decide to steal mine off my desk when I go out of town.
> 
> Clearly Ducky did something amazing here and they never released a mouse model until this baby got turned out. Waiting for their updated 3360 sensor here then watch me buy some more to keep this model going for another 20 or 30 years.


Yeah, nice to see a high quality mouse without all the needless frills and add-on bloatware most mice nowadays come with, actually modded in Japanese Omron D2F-01F switches when the typical Chinese D2FC-F-7N switches that my G500 came with started failing, much nicer feeling switches with a very satisfying click. Definately my next go to mouse if the G500 starts failing again.


----------



## mksteez

Can you adjust brightness on the Shine 6? Looking to purchase one


----------



## bahn

Anyone know if this keycap is compatible with Ducky Zero Zone?


----------



## Kimir

Not sure the rounded edges will fit in the chassis.


----------



## Agent-A01

So can anyone else verify this?

Basically all of the ducky keyboards advertise 1000hz polling rate yet they actually don't and are stuck at 125hz.

You can verify this with USB tree viewer.

Spec page says USB 2.0 but it's 1.1

I'm using a ducky legend


----------



## Aenra

@Agent-A01 have you found an answer to this anywhere else? Or has anyone else for that matter?


----------



## Wihglah

Wow, just wow...


----------



## cpt_alex

First mechanical <3


----------



## Wihglah

cpt_alex said:


> First mechanical <3



Very nice.

now - custom keycaps!


----------



## Oxides

*replacement cable*

I have a DS 6 and the cable is fraying, but still working.

If I try using my monoprice USB->microusb cable that i charge my phone (QC 2.0) and xfer data from the computer, the keyboard doesn't light up and the computer says device not recognized.

Is there somethingt non-standard with the ducky cable?

Solution:
The cable was the problem. IDK why it charges/syncs fine with the phone, but whatever. Getting another cable fixed it.


----------



## Zammin

Sorry to dig up an old thread, I'm actually surprised this thread hasn't been touched since October 2018.

I made a separate thread as well, but I'm wondering if anyone knows with the Shine 7 (or just the Shine series in general) if the USB 3.0 Power Mode (full LED brightness) will work with a custom sleeved USB 2.0 cable as long as it's hooked up to a USB 3.0 port? This might sound silly at first, but the reason I ask is because my understanding is that the mode has to do with power draw, and not data transfer speeds. So I'm hoping a good quality USB 2.0 cable will still work for 3.0 power mode so I can use a nicer looking custom sleeved one.

Cheers


----------



## b0z0

Ordered the Ducky 2 Mini with MX Cherry browns. My Anne Pro 2 died after 2 weeks.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Zammin said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread, I'm actually surprised this thread hasn't been touched since October 2018.
> 
> I made a separate thread as well, but I'm wondering if anyone knows with the Shine 7 (or just the Shine series in general) if the USB 3.0 Power Mode (full LED brightness) will work with a custom sleeved USB 2.0 cable as long as it's hooked up to a USB 3.0 port? This might sound silly at first, but the reason I ask is because my understanding is that the mode has to do with power draw, and not data transfer speeds. So I'm hoping a good quality USB 2.0 cable will still work for 3.0 power mode so I can use a nicer looking custom sleeved one.
> 
> Cheers


USB-C 2.0 only allows 500 mAh while USB-C 3.0 allows 900 mAh so there may be issues with how brightly the leds will light up if you use the 2.0 cable.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Broke down and ordered a Ducky. Did not make sense that I would rather do my coding assignments for school on my XPS 13 than my battle station. Picked up the one 2 black with white LED and MX Brown switches. Second mechanical keyboard after test driving a Redragon k556 RK. Looking forward to the legendary build quality of Ducky and cannot wait for it to ship.


----------



## Paganister

Hi, Apologies for the thread revivial... thought this is best place. 

I bought a Ducky One2 TKL MX Black at the beginning of the year. I always thought the LEDs were a bit dim compared to other keyboards but thought this was just the way the Duckys are. About a month ago, at seemly random, I noticed the LEDs were brighter than usual and have been that way ever since.

Today I bought the MX Brown version of the exact keyboard. I exported the profile from the MX Black version, then imported it to the MX Brown version. The MX Brown version 100% has 'dimmer' LEDs compared to the Black one, and I have absolutely no idea why. On both keyboards, pressing Fn + Up/Down arrow doesn't seem to increase or lower the brightness either.

Is there a reason for this? Especially since I'm using the exact same profile (and USB port and cable) for both keyboards? Cheers.


----------



## Enterprise24

Hi. I want to put a long texts on macro. 0.02s interval doesn't seem to work on my Shine 7.
Meanwhile on my G913 macro speed is probably real 0.02s. However I can't install any software at my workplace (so no Logitech G-hub). 
Ducky have an advantage as universal compatibility with its onboard macro. But I can't find a way to enable 0.02s speed. (manual say fn+1 before each key for 0.02s but in reality it is more like 0.5s).


----------



## Deepcuts

Wanted to join this club, but the lack of windows menu key next to the right CTRL key was a deal-breaker.
I work with files a lot.
F that fn key.


----------

